# Der Apple/Mac-Laberthread



## painschkes (8. März 2010)

_Damit das gespamme in der normalen Laberecke aufhört dachte ich mir (bzw. ein Danke an den Hinweis von Rethi..;-)..) das ich einfach mal eine Apple-Laberecke aufmache..

_
_
_
_
Fragen? Her damit!_
_
_
_News? Her damit!_
_
Diskutieren ohne Argumente? Geh(t) weg!

_
_
_
_
Legt los! :-)_


----------



## Soramac (8. März 2010)

Na, endlich, danke ;p


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2010)

Stimmt, warum eigentlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit kurzem gibts übrigens den ersten iPad-Werbespot, habt ihr den schon gesehen?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9KTnsGsd_0[/youtube]


Auch wenn ich das iPad eigentlich nicht so toll finde, es macht schon was her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (8. März 2010)

Ich denk als Heimgebrauch dient das Teil nicht wirklich. Der hauptsächliche nutzen ist , sich im Cafe zusetzen mit Wlan und sich dort die News und E-Mails vom neuen Tag anzuschauen oder mal gegen Abend z.B. Starbucks eine Kaffee und dann ein Buch lesen.

So ganz unützlich ist es nicht, nur ich werde es mir nicht kaufen. Denke vorweg erstmal in einem Apple Store antesten.


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2010)

Jopp, es hat schon seinen Nutzen, aber für mich ist es auch nichts. Ich warte lieber auf ein Tegra-Tablet mit vollwertigem OS. 
Deswegen hätte ich es auch super gefunden wenn das Apple-Tablet ein OS-X Tablet mit Tegra geworden wäre... aber man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## Rethelion (8. März 2010)

Na endlich seid ihr in einem eigenem Thread und nervt uns nicht mehr mit dem Apple-Zeugs 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fangen wir doch gleich mal die erste Diskussion an: *Apple iPad *vs.* Notion Ink Adam*
Folgende Sachen gefallen mir am Adam schonmal:
* leistungsstarke Tegra2-CPU
* Android-OS
* 16h Akkulaufzeit bei HD-Wiedergabe; 140h bei Audio-Wiedergabe
* FullHD-HDMI-Port
* Dual-Display(Matt/Glare)
* Bewegungssensor, Multitouch, GPS....

Notion Ink peilt einen Preis von 350$ an(ka ob das Endkundenpreise sind).
Wird das iPad da mithalten können und mit was wird es kontern, bzw. was kann es besser? 
Wie sieht es eigtl mit den Akkulaufzeiten aus?


----------



## Nebola (8. März 2010)

Was war nochmal mit den Macbook Pro's wann sollten die eine Verbesserung/Aufwertung bekommen ? Sora hatte da mal was erwähnt.

Ich bin echt am grübeln mir eins zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Paini, was wolltest du nochmal professionell machen ? was mit Fotos war das ^^


----------



## Soramac (8. März 2010)

Es wird mich Sicherheit dieses Jahr ein Update geben bei den MacBook Pros und Mac Pros.

Denke mal in den MacBook Pro wird nen i5 reinkommen und eine stärkere Grafikkarte.


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2010)

350 Dollar? Das bezweifle ich irgendwie... Asus und MSI haben mal von ~ 500 für ihre Tegra-Tablets geredet. 
Aber gut, so oder so kann das iPad leistungstechnisch da lange nicht mithalten. Wie gesagt, ich finde Tegra Tablets deutlich interessanter für den 'Hausgebrauch'.
Allerdings wäre ein vollwertiges OS natürlich schöner als Android (auch wenn ich Android toll finde), gerade für ein Gerät mit so viel Rechenpower für diese Kategorie. 
Aber das gibts ja auch schon, und es werden sicher noch mehr kommen. 

Wenn wir gerade schon bei Tegra sind - Tegra 2 ist schon ein SOC, oder? Oder haben diese Tablets dann noch eine seperate GPU?


----------



## painschkes (8. März 2010)

_



Nebola92 schrieb:



			Ich bin echt am grübeln mir eins zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Paini, was wolltest du nochmal professionell machen ? was mit Fotos war das ^^
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Fotos bearbeiten :-)__

Und erstmal nur "semi-professionell" und wenns machbar ist dann natürlich professionell..



Aber dafür brauch ich erstmal meine Cam..und das dauert noch ne Weile bei dem Preis ;-)_


----------



## Crucial² (8. März 2010)

Nur mal so in den Raum geworfen, da ich es immer wieder im Internet zu Lesen bekomme:

*Apple ist ein Gamer-Unfreundliches-Pack.*

Was sagt ihr dazu? Was ist damit gemeint? Kann man das pauschal so sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (8. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> 350 Dollar? Das bezweifle ich irgendwie... Asus und MSI haben mal von ~ 500 für ihre Tegra-Tablets geredet.
> Aber gut, so oder so kann das iPad leistungstechnisch da lange nicht mithalten. Wie gesagt, ich finde Tegra Tablets deutlich interessanter für den 'Hausgebrauch'.
> Allerdings wäre ein vollwertiges OS natürlich schöner als Android (auch wenn ich Android toll finde), gerade für ein Gerät mit so viel Rechenpower für diese Kategorie.
> Aber das gibts ja auch schon, und es werden sicher noch mehr kommen.
> ...



Ich glaub die GPU ist im Tegra integriert,oder?
Auf der Website von Notion Ink steht jedenfalls "ULP GPU": http://www.notionink...amtechspecs.php

Der Preis erscheint mir für das gebotene auch irgendwie zu günstig, aber mal schau was am Ende rauskommt.


----------



## Soramac (8. März 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Nur mal so in den Raum geworfen, da ich es immer wieder im Internet zu Lesen bekomme:
> 
> *Apple ist ein Gamer-Unfreundliches-Pack.*
> 
> ...



Wie meinste das, das _wir _überhaupt nichts mit zocken zu tun haben oder einfach schlecht sind in Spielen? ;p

Oder jeder der kein Profi ist oder nicht gut zockt, gleich ein noob ist ?

Oder einfach nur, das Apple keine Gamer unterstützt und deshalb keine Mac's mit besserer Hardware zum zocken baut?


----------



## Kyragan (8. März 2010)

Dass es kaum Games mit Mac-Client gibt, liegt sicherlich nicht an Apple. 
Wenn der Mac soweit verbreitet wäre wie Windows gäbe es von jedem Game ne Mac und ne PC-Version. Ist einfach ne Kosten/Nutzen-Frage seitens der Entwickler. 
Mit nem aktuellen Mac, der immerhin ne HD4850 verbaut hat kann man schon anständig zocken, wenn man das wöllte. Angeblich wollte Apple in den neuen Mac sogar HD5xxx Grafikkarten verbauen. Allerdings kamen die zu spät, um noch im aktuellen 27" Verwendung zu finden.


----------



## Nebola (8. März 2010)

Ich denke mal letzteres, man kann Macs mit nem Porsche vergleichen teuer und gut, aber nicht für Familien einkäufe mit 4 Kindern gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich glaub die GPU ist im Tegra integriert,oder?
> Auf der Website von Notion Ink steht jedenfalls "ULP GPU": http://www.notionink...amtechspecs.php



Jopp, sie schreiben ja auch dass es ein SOC ist :



> System on ChipNVIDIA TEGRA 2
> Dual Core Cortex A-9
> 
> ULP GPU




Soll das heissen dass es das Tablet sowohl mit Tegra als auch mit einem Cortex A-9 gibt? Beides werden die ja wohl kaum verbauen...
Aber mal ne ganz blöde Frage - was für eine Architektur hat der CPU-Part vom Tegra-SOC überhaupt? Denn anscheinend läuft da ja sowohl Windows als auch Android... 

@Crucial - Die Zielgruppe von Apple sind einfach keine Gamer. Das sind ist sie nie gewesen und wird sie sicherlich auch nie sein. Gamerunfreundlich sind sie deswegen nicht unbedingt, sie verbieten es ja nicht auf OS X zu spielen, und es gibt ja auch ein paar Hersteller die ihre Spiele für OS X portieren (Blizzard zum Beispiel).


----------



## Nebola (8. März 2010)

Steam wird wohl auch bald für MAC OS kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2010)

Japp, das bringt aber nur was wenn auch ein paar Spiele portiert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zumindest die Source Engine wäre mal ein netter Anfang.


----------



## Rethelion (8. März 2010)

Der Tegra2 ist doch ein ARM Cortex, oder?


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2010)

Achja, stimmt... ich war nur etwas verwundert weil Mio Windows auf dem Teil hatte, aber das war Windows CE....


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Japp, das bringt aber nur was wenn auch ein paar Spiele portiert werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das erst Spiel wird Wohl CS:S sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (8. März 2010)

Toll kann ich morgen bei Apple anrufen.

Ich habe im Dezember 2008 meinen iPod Touch gekauft, jetzt meinen die im Reperatur Dienst Garantie wäre wohl abgelaufen o.O ne ist klar.

Weil ich habe Staub hinter Display, meine Akku leert sich bisschen zu schnell mittlerweile, meine Kopfhörerbuchse hat vll nen Wackelkontakt drin, mal hört man schlecht, mal gut, mal garnet.

Naja und die Boxen blechern bissel. eig ist nur das mit der Buchse und dem Staub schlimm ^^


----------



## Rethelion (8. März 2010)

Wie war das? Apple gibt nur 1 Jahre Garantie?


----------



## Nebola (8. März 2010)

Müssten das in Deutschland nicht eig 2 Jahre sein ? zumindest da wo ichden gekauft habe ?


----------



## Crucial² (8. März 2010)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind: Muss meinen iPod auch einschicken. Der Akku wird auch wenn er aus ist leer. Das kanns ja nicht sein oder...? Hab noch bis August Garantie... danach hau ich das Teil sowas von auf eBay.


----------



## Kyragan (9. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Müssten das in Deutschland nicht eig 2 Jahre sein ? zumindest da wo ichden gekauft habe ?



Nein. 6 Monate sind sie in der Pflicht. Alles darüber ist freiwillige Basis.


----------



## Nebola (9. März 2010)

So hier mal was neues...



> Es ist offiziell. Valve wird Steam für Mac im April zum Download freigeben. Aber noch was: Kauft man sich ein Spiel für den Mac, so kann man (im Notfall) das Spiel kostenlos auch auf dem PC installieren und sogar seinen Speicherstand fortsetzen. Spiele wie Counter-Strike (Source), Left4Dead und Half-Life 2 müssten also für diejenigen, die noch einen Account haben, direkt nach dem ersten Login kostenlos verfügbar sein.



Also für manche hier ist das bestimmt interessant, Paini zum Beispiel.


----------



## Yaggoth (9. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nein. 6 Monate sind sie in der Pflicht. Alles darüber ist freiwillige Basis.




Soweit ich weiß greift nur nach 6 Monaten die Beweislastumkehr. Gewährleistung gibt es mindestens ein Jahr, normalerweise 2 bei Neuwahren.


Google sagt ebenfalls, was ich da noch so aus der Uni wusste:

*Was ist Gewährleistung ? Was beinhaltet die (gesetzliche) Gewährleistung ?

*Wenn der Verkäufer "Gewähr zu leisten" hat, steht der Verkäufer steht dafür ein, dass die gehandelte Ware ZUM ZEITPUNKT DES VERKAUFS frei von Sach- und Rechtsmängeln ist. Das heisst konkret, dass die Ware die (kauf)vertraglich vereinbarte Beschaffenheit aufweisen muss. Seit der BGB-Novellierung bedeutet das auch, dass Werbeaussagen zutreffen müssen und Lieferungen mengenmässig richtig ausgeführt sein müssen. Die Beweislast für das Vorliegen eines Mangels trägt der Käufer.

Die gesetzliche Gewährleistung nach § 437 BGB beträgt seit 1.1.2002 24 Monate, sie kann bei Gebrauchtwaren per AGB oder einzelvertraglich auf 12 Monate verkürzt werden. Bis dahin galt bei Neuwaren eine Gewährleistungsfrist von 6 Monaten, eine Gewährleistung für gebrauchte Waren konnte vollständig ausgeschlossen werden. 
Der Kunde kann daher seine Rechte bei Lieferung eines mangelbehafteten Geräts nunmehr 2 Jahre lang (bzw. 1 Jahr bei gebrauchten Waren, sofern kaufvertraglich vereinbart) geltend machen. Zu Gunsten des Käufers wird in den ersten 6 Monaten nach Übergabe vermutet, dass die Ware schon zum Lieferzeitpunkt defekt war, es sei denn, der Verkäufer kann nachweisen,dass der Mangel zum Übergabezeitpunkt noch nicht bestand. 

Reklamiert der Kunde später als 6 Monate nach dem Kauf, so kehrt sich die Beweislast um, d.h. er muss beweisen, dass das Gerät schon bei der Übergabe einen Mangel aufwies. Dies gilt für neue wie gebrauchte Waren gleichermassen. 
In vielen Fällen wird dieser Nachweis wohl nur schwer zu führen sein. Das heisst in der Praxis, dass nach Ablaufen der 6-Monats-Frist nur noch in wenigen Fällen eine Gewährleistung in Anspruch genommen werden kann und der Kunde im Regelfall auf die Kulanz des Händlers angewiesen sein wird - die Situation stellt sich demnach für Händler und Käufer nicht wesentlich anders dar als bis zum Inkrafttreten der Schuldrechtsnovellierung zum 1.1.2002.


----------



## Caps-lock (9. März 2010)

> Ich denke mal letzteres, man kann Macs mit nem Porsche vergleichen teuer und gut, aber nicht für Familien einkäufe mit 4 Kindern gedacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht eher wie ein Smart ? :]
Funktionelles Design, was nicht jedem gefällt und für manche Gelegenheiten ein wunderbares Auto ?

Porsches wären ja irgendwie schnell *duck*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. März 2010)

http://business.chip.de/news/Kaeufer-Ansturm-Apple-iPad-bedroht-Amazon_41844341.html

Da sieht man, dass das iPad doch nicht so negativ an die Leute ankommt.


----------



## Hotgoblin (9. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Japp, das bringt aber nur was wenn auch ein paar Spiele portiert werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wäre geil dann würde ich mir nen Mac holn ;D

Aber denke das dauert noch ne Weile.


----------



## Kyragan (9. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> http://business.chip...n_41844341.html
> 
> Da sieht man, dass das iPad doch nicht so negativ an die Leute ankommt.



Nur weil die Leute Apple das Ding aus der Hand reißen muss das nicht heißen, dass das Ding gut ist. Verkaufszahlen sind nie ein Zeichen guter Qualität.


----------



## Rethelion (9. März 2010)

Hier sind mal die Features von iPad und Adam aufgelistet: http://www.diffen.com/difference/Adam_vs_iPad


----------



## EspCap (9. März 2010)

Naja, bevor es nicht draussen ist kann man auch noch nicht wirklich darüber urteilen. 
Klar weis man was es können wird, aber der Erfolg hängt auf jeden Fall auch sehr vom den iPad-Appstore-Apps ab, würde ich sagen.

Bis dahin : http://www.panic.com.../ipadcountdown/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit : Nice, das Adam hat ja ein Pixel Qi Display... das hab ich noch nie live gesehen, aber es klingt echt interessant. 
Schade dass das iPad kein AMOLED-Display hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (9. März 2010)

So habe noch einmal ne Frage bezüglich der Garantie von meinem iPod Touch, ich/meine Eltern haben den soweit ich weiß bei Quelle gekauft, und Quelle gibts ja net mehr wie wir alle wissen.

Verfällt damit die Garantie ? weil das wäre ja eigentlich voll die Scheiße.

Habs heute leider net geschaft Apple anzurufen, werde ich dann morgen machen.


----------



## Soramac (9. März 2010)

Aufjedenfall bei Apple anrufen!


----------



## Kyragan (9. März 2010)

Wenn der Händler nicht mehr in der Lage ist Garantieabwicklungen durchzuführen ist der Hersteller in der Pflicht. Voraussetzung ist natürlich immer du bist noch innerhalb der Frist. Im Zeifelsfall aber Telefon schnappen und mal bei Apple durchklingeln.


----------



## Nebola (9. März 2010)

Ja ich sehe das so das ich meines Wissens nach 2 Jahre bei Quelle habe, die schicken den ja auch nur bei Apple ein.

Also muss ich den ja dahin bringen, ansonsten fahre ich nach Dortmund in den Appstore.


----------



## EspCap (9. März 2010)

Den kannst du denen sicher auch schicken, leider gibts in Deutschland ja noch nicht so viele Applestores : /


----------



## Nebola (9. März 2010)

geht eigentlich. Würde mal sagen in der nähe größerer Städte ^^


----------



## EspCap (9. März 2010)

Aber lange nicht so viele wie in Amerika 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (9. März 2010)

Vllt weil Amerika nur winziges bisschen größer ist ^^


----------



## EspCap (9. März 2010)

Vermutlich vor allem weil Apple da einfach zuhause ist und prozentual mehr Kunden hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In New York alleine gibts ja schon 3 (oder waren das noch mehr) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Das übliche


----------



## Soramac (9. März 2010)

In New York steht irgendwie der geilste Mac Laden den es gibt ;/


----------



## EspCap (9. März 2010)

Meinst du den neuen in der Fifth Avenue? Ziemlich cooles Teil, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. März 2010)

Jep, das meine ich =)

Hoffe ich werd mal davor stehen können.


----------



## EspCap (9. März 2010)

Die haben vermutlich eine halbe Armee an Fensterputzern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2010)

Und ne eigene Glaserfirma... ein gut gezielter Stein und das Ding ist Matsche ^^


----------



## Soramac (9. März 2010)

Wenn das so einfach wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. März 2010)

Das ist garantiert verdammt dickes Sicherheitsglas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Trotzdem, ist garantiert nicht einfach das Gebäude in Schuss zu halten ^^


----------



## Nebola (9. März 2010)

Das sieht meiner Meinung nach, geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. März 2010)

Naja... ein Macbook sieht auch durch die Gleichmäßigkeit so geil aus, eine Gravur bzw. ein Aufdruck versaut das Design eher, finde ich.

Was ganz anderes - http://www.fscklog.c...z.html#comments

Wirklich ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schauts euch mal an, im Video einfach auf CC und dann Audio-Transscript anmachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. März 2010)

Die beste Zeile die ich dabei gesehn hab war: "and a single piece of mao as well" hahaha
Guter Fund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (10. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> geht eigentlich. Würde mal sagen in der nähe größerer Städte ^^


Huch?

Meines Wissens gibt es genau einen und der ist in München.
Oder meinst Du die Gravis Stores?

[twitter]raefael[/twitter]


----------



## EspCap (10. März 2010)

In Frankfurt und Hamburg gibts auch noch jeweils einen, aber viel ist das trotzdem nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. März 2010)

Raefael schrieb:


> Oder meinst Du die Gravis Stores?



Ja hast recht, meine eig die Gravis Stores, wovon es den größtteil in NRW gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja haben einen in Bochum und Dortmund, einen davon werde ich wohl benutzen ^^


----------



## Klos1 (10. März 2010)

Raefael schrieb:


> Huch?
> 
> Meines Wissens gibt es genau einen und der ist in München.
> Oder meinst Du die Gravis Stores?
> ...



In München? Könnt ich da mal die Adresse haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *grinst fies*


----------



## Crucial² (10. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> In München? Könnt ich da mal die Adresse haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da ich aus München komme:

Ist die Rosenstraße 1. Direkt wennst an der S-Bahn Station Marienplatz aussteigst. In ner Seitenstraße von der Fußgängerzone.


----------



## Klos1 (10. März 2010)

Ich wohne in München Nord. Garnicht weit vom Olympiapark entfernt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. März 2010)

*schonmal dort anruf und sag: Falls in den nächsten Tag jemand mit den Name.. muss ich noch herasufinden ;p, darf kein Zutritt haben ;p*


----------



## Nebola (10. März 2010)

Also Apple meinte, ich bin 77 Tage über der Garantie, ich könnte den iPod 2G. einschicken, ca. 150 Euro bezahlen und dafür nen neuen 3G. bekommen.

Er empfahl mir noch auch Freien Seiten zu gucken, oder in einen Reperatur Shop zu gehen. Ansonsten müsste ich wohl leider mit damit leben.

Immer Klasse sowas.

Edit: Hab jetzt ne Reperatur Anfrage an podmod geschickt mal sehen was die sagen. Klick

Edit2: Scheinbar ist das mit dem Staub net sooo selten. Weil es wird bei denen auch als Standard "Reperatur" angeboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und der Typ am Tele meinte, ne habe er noch NIE gehört.


Gut ist iPhone aber egal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. März 2010)

Joah, das geht ja noch. Ansonsten kannst du ja auch mal bei iFixit schauen, das ist sozusagen _der_ Apple-Reperateur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. März 2010)

Also die haben mir geantwortet und hört sich doch ganz gut an, wenn dann mache ich gleich alles, neuer Akku, Boxen reparieren/austauschen, Staub entfernen, Kopfhörerbuchse austauschen/reparieren.




> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. Müssten wir prüfen. Falls wir Ihnen nicht
> helfen können oder Sie nach einer Diagnose keine Reparatur wünschen,
> zahlen Sie lediglich die UPS Rückportokosten: 6,90 Euro. Zusätzlich
> verschenken wir Hörbuch Gutscheine, diesen Gutschein können Sie behalten
> ...


----------



## EspCap (10. März 2010)

Das klingt doch ganz gut, ja. Ich frag mich nur immer woher die ganzen Reperateure die Ersatzteile bekommen... meines Wissens nach verkauft Apple die nicht mal an Premium Reseller (jedenfalls hat mir Gravis mal geschrieben dass sie keine Mac Mini Gehäuse als Ersatzteil haben (ich hab mal darüber nachgedacht einen HTPC in ein Macmini-Case zu bauen, habs dann aber gelassen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. März 2010)

Nun ich würde mal sagen die gebrauchten Teile werden sie wohl von angekauften Apple Produkten nehmen, Sie schreiben ja, Sie kaufen auch an.

Die Neuteile weiß ich nicht ^^


----------



## Rethelion (10. März 2010)

Verwenden die denn auch Orginalteile?


----------



## EspCap (10. März 2010)

Also zumindest bei iFixit kann man auch nagelneue Originalteile kaufen.. keine Ahnung wie die an die kommen. 
Die werden wohl kaum neue Geräte kaufen und die dann ausschalten.


----------



## Nebola (10. März 2010)

Keine Ahnung, kann mir auch egal sein beim Staub entfernen, und ob Original Kopfhörer Buchse oder ne andere ist mir auch egal ^^


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

@Klos

So in manche Punkte, kann ich dir da nicht zustimmen.

Was bringt dir denn bitte bei so einem großen Gerät eine Kamera?...

und wegen Flash, Apple sieht es einfach nicht ein, Flash einzubauen, weil es einfach am sterben ist. Da gibt es genug Gründe, wenn du sie haben möchtest, kann ich sie dir im nachinein, auch noch auflisten.

Wegen Multitaksing, das ist halt einerseits ein Problem, weil es die Akkulaufzeit verkürzt, Apple hat schon hingedeutet, das sie es im iPhone OS 4.0 einbauen möchtet, nur als Grund sagt Steve Jobs:



> Ein Taskmanager fürs iPhone sei zu kompliziert und mehrere aktive Apps verbrauchten zu viel Energie, so seine Standardbegründung. Das könnte sich demnächst nun ändern.



Trotzdem kennt man Apple, das sie immer eine sehr simple passende Lösung finden.


----------



## Xerivor (13. März 2010)

Naja wenn man sein iPod/iPhone Jailbroken hat und Sbsettings drauf hat hat man auch einen semi Taskmanager mit dennen ich Apps schnell ausschalten kann... ob das ganze so unmöglich ist... und multitasking in form von mehreren Apps offen geht ja auch mit dem App Backgrounder.. ich glaub eher die wollen nicht..


----------



## Rethelion (13. März 2010)

Mit der Kamera stimme ich dir zu, aber ansonsten ist das Teil wirklich nichts ganzes und sicher kein Tablet.
Nenne es mobiler Video-Player oder Ebook-Reader, aber ein Tablet ist was anderes. Was soll man mit dem Teil anfangen? Es hat keine USB oder sonstwas Schnittstellen, damit ich Dokumente, Videos oder anderes draufkopieren kann. Dann hast du ein enorm beschränktes Betriebssystem wo dir jemand vorschreibt was du machen darfst und was nicht; wird wahrscheinlich auch erstmal gejailbreaked werden müssen.
Und dann hält der Akku bei all dem nur 10 Stunden...da nehme ich mir ein Netbook für 300€ das hat zwar kein Touchscreen aber kann trotzdem mehr.
Adam würde das iPad in allen Klassen schlagen; Problem ist nur, dass Notion Ink eine kleine Firma ist und gegen Apple recht geringe Chancen hat.



> Nur mal so nebenbei, anscheinend sitzen hier im Forum, die schlausten Leute der Welt und wissen, was schlecht und was gut ist und der Rest der Welt, der sich z.B. iPad kauft, kann nicht mal lesen oder schreiben.


Das hatten wir schon so oft; nur weil etwas gekauft wird heisst das nicht dass es auch gut ist.


----------



## Kyragan (13. März 2010)

@Sora
Flash am Sterben? Ist dir mal aufgefallen, wo überall Flash genutzt wird? HTML 5.0 würde theoretisch in der Lage sein irgendwann mal Flash abzulösen, aber selbst das wird dauern. Völlig unerheblich ob dort Google mitwirkt oder nicht. 
Kamera: Ob ich nun nen 10x12cm großes Gerät in ne Richtung halte oder mit ner gigantische Spiegelreflexkamera mit Objektiv rumhantiere, sieht beides unhandlich aus oder nicht. Wenn es um gut Aussehen geht ist das iPad so ziemlich das hässlichste Gerät, dass Apple erfunden hat. Da ist der Apple 1 von 1984 schöner anzusehen... :S
Wenn man aber bedenkt was für eine Qualität Apples Kameras bisher hatten ists wahrscheinlich sogar n Vorteil, dass das Ding keine hat... :X
Multitasking: Absolut notwendig. Wenn ich absolut meine, meine ich absolut. Kann Klos da nur zustimmen. Es ist einfach nur unglaublich unpraktisch eine Anwendung schließen zu müssen, um die andere starten zu können. Da fällt für mich auch die Akkulaufzeit in einen Bereich irgendwo 2km hinter meinem Hintern. Es ist einfach fadenscheinig die wichtigsten Softwarepunkte mit der puren Akkulaufzeit übertünchen zu wollen. Da sind offensichtlich Fehlentwicklungen gemacht worden die man nun irgendwie rechtfertigen muss.

Nebenbei gesagt zweifle ich immer mehr an deinem Verstand. Betonst seit Tag eins, dass du das iPad uninteressant findest aber verteidigst es auf Teufel komm raus.... :x


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

Das ganze ist eher Multithreading und kein Multitasking.

EDIT: Ich werde mir selbst kein iPad kaufen, nur hier werden Sachen gesagt, die überhaupt nicht stimmen.

Und wenn eine Kamera drinnen gewesen wäre, würdet ihr euch sowas von freuen um zusagen: Für den Preis hätte ich mir auch eine spiegelreflex Kamera holen können, ihr sucht ja vergeblich nur nach Dinge, auf den man rumhacken kann und bezüglich der Kamera im iPhone das ist schon ein sehr altes Thema, da brauch man eigentlich nichts mehr dazu sagen. Es geht drum, ein Bild zu machen und kein Desktopscreen für zu Hause. Die Video-Kamera zeigt sowieso schon, das Qualität dahinter steckt.



Aber ihr vergleicht immer Dinge mit Sachen.. die überhaupt nicht zusammen passen.


----------



## EspCap (13. März 2010)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Naja wenn man sein iPod/iPhone Jailbroken hat und Sbsettings drauf hat hat man auch einen semi Taskmanager mit dennen ich Apps schnell ausschalten kann... ob das ganze so unmöglich ist... und multitasking in form von mehreren Apps offen geht ja auch mit dem App Backgrounder.. ich glaub eher die wollen nicht..



Man merkt aber doch deutlich wie der Akku schnell nach unten geht wenn man das macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und z.B. Onlineradio im Hintergrundz zu hören ist mittlerweile dank HTTP-Streaming ja möglich, das fand ich immer schade dass das nicht ging.



> Ob ich nun nen 10x12cm großes Gerät in ne Richtung halte oder mit ner gigantische Spiegelreflexkamera mit Objektiv rumhantiere, sieht beides unhandlich aus oder nicht. Wenn es um gut Aussehen geht ist das iPad so ziemlich das hässlichste Gerät, dass Apple erfunden hat. Da ist der Apple 1 von 1984 schöner anzusehen... :S



Seit wann sind Spiegelreflexkameras unhandlich? Das kann man irgendwie nicht wirklich vergleichen... aber das iPad ist einfach kein Gerät mit dem man Fotografieren will, das stimmt. Aber designtechnisch finde ich das iPad eigentlich nicht schlimm, auch wenn der Homebutton etwas verloren aussieht bei so einem großen Gerät.

Edit : 



Klos schrieb:


> Also, bei der Zollgröße werde ich doch wohl eine Tastatur hinbekommen, auch wenn es Widescreen ist, so das ich unterm Strich trotzdem noch sehe, was ich gerade schreibe und viel mehr muss ich in dem Moment auch nicht sehen. Und Flash mit der Erklärung, es würde auf den Akku gehen, nicht zu implementieren ist ein Witz.
> 
> Wie du schon sagst, entscheide ich selbst im Browser, ob ich Flash, Javascript, Cookies oder was auch immer aktiviert haben möchte. Das ist de facto Standard, genauso wie USB.
> 
> ...



Trotzdem sieht man bei 4:3 auf jeden Fall mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber gut, das ist vielleicht Geschmackssache. Ich finde 4:3 gut, in diesem Fall. Bezüglich des USB gibt es zumindest für Bilder eine Möglichkeit : (buffed macht den Link kaputt, ist ne recht neue News beim fscklog).




> [font="Verdana, Geneva, Arial, sans-serif"]Das iPad unterstützt neben JPEG auch RAW - entsprechend lassen sich auch RAW-Dateien per iPad-Camera-Connection-Kit auf das iPad übertragen.


[/font]
Immerhin etwas. Wobei ich es ziemlich cool finde dass auch RAW supported wird, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

Erste Zahlen vom iPad stehen fest.

Bereits nach 6 Stunden sind bereits schon 90.000 Bestellungen eingegangen, wenn man bedenkt das es noch garnicht auf dem Markt ist oder das man es mal ansatzweise in einem Apple Store testen konnte.

Apple hat damit bereits schon 54 Millionen US-Dollar Umsatz gemacht und Victor Castroll  (einem Analysten bei der Valcent Financial Group und Mitglied des APPL Sanity Board im Investor Village) erzählt, wenn man bedenkt, dass das Bestellungen für ein Produkt sind, dass erst in drei Wochen verkauft wird, lässt sich das iPad jetzt schon als Volltreffer bezeichnen“, sagte Victor Castroll.


Schon unglaublich, das so viele Leute daran interessiert sind, entweder haben sie kein iPod Touch oder iPhone und haben auf sowas gewartet oder sind einfach vollkommen begeistert.


----------



## EspCap (13. März 2010)

Ja, ziemlich beeindruckend.... ich bin auch unglaublich gespannt auf die ersten Reviews (und das erste Auseinanderbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Aber der Hype war ja auch gigantisch, absolut jeder hat in den letzten Wochen vom iPad gesprochen.


----------



## Tikume (13. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> und wegen Flash, Apple sieht es einfach nicht ein, Flash einzubauen, weil es einfach am sterben ist. Da gibt es genug Gründe, wenn du sie haben möchtest, kann ich sie dir im nachinein, auch noch auflisten.



Mach mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (13. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, ziemlich beeindruckend.... ich bin auch unglaublich gespannt auf die ersten Reviews (und das erste Auseinanderbauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber das ist doch eigentlich immer so, war auch z.B. bei Win 7 so, auch wenn man das nicht miteinadner vergleichen kann. Aber solche "Gerätschaften" sind immer hoch im Kurz wenn es neu auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## EspCap (13. März 2010)

Aber beim iPad wars echt extrem...  sogar Leute die ansonsten nicht viel mit Technik am Hut haben, haben darüber geredet. 
Aber das ist einfach Apple, die haben das genialste Marketing der Welt - möglichst viele Informationen rauslassen, damit viel spekuliert wird und jeder hinter Infos her ist. Ich erinnere mich da an dieses Unternehmen das 100 000 USD gezahlt hat wenn ihnen jemand Bilder vom iPad besorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (13. März 2010)

Im hypen von irgendwelchen Dingen sind die Amerikaner ganz groß. Sieht man gut an den Vorbestellerzahlen. Wen wunderts noch, besonders wo die USA für Apple DER (Heimat)markt sind. Es gibt da draußen mehr als genug Menschen, die ein Gerät sehen und denken es könnte praktisch sein. Wenn sie dann die Marke sehen wirds sofort gekauft. Da wird sich blind auf den Apfel verlassen oder auf welches andere Symbol sonst auf was weiß ich für nem Ding drauf sind.
Um es mal überspitzt auszudrücken: Die Dummen sterben nie aus.


----------



## Klos1 (13. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> @Klos
> 
> So in manche Punkte, kann ich dir da nicht zustimmen.
> 
> ...



Ich sagte doch, ich traue mich hier nicht rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, mit der Kamera, wie gesagt, da können wir wirklich diskutieren. Ich würde es schön finden, aber an und für sich hast du auch recht, wenn du sagst, daß muss nicht sein.
Das mit HTML 5 Flash aussterben wird, daß halte ich für ein Gerücht. Sicher bietet HTML 5 tolle Möglichkeiten, aber Flash hat im Moment schlicht und ergreifend seine Daseinsberechtigung. Und das wird sich so schnell auch nicht ändern. Flash ist ein absolutes Muss für ein Gerät, mit dem ich im Internet serven soll. 

Da kann Apple noch soviel labern, daß ist einfach so.

Und Multithreading (übrigens Multithreading = Multitasking, da ohne Threads nur ein Task, also nichts mit Multi) ist für ein Gerät wie das IPad auch absolute Pflicht. So ist das IPad einfach nur ein gigantischen IPhone, was einfach keine Sau braucht.

Über den nicht vorhandenen Widescreen können wir meinetwegen auch noch diskutieren. Wenn jemand sagt, ihm sei 4:3 lieber, vielleicht auch aufgrund von Sichtverhältnissen beim schreiben mit der Tastatur, dann ist das auch legitim. Ich persönlich würde mir für Multimedia-Gerät Widescreen wünschen, denn viel mehr, als bisschen Film klotzen, total eingeschränkt durch das Internet serven und hier und da etwas Terminverwaltung kann ich mit dem Ding einfach nicht machen. Bisschen Musik hören vielleich noch, aber dann ist auch gut.

Wie gesagt, für 800 Euro gibt es bereits hier und da sehr gute Tablet-PC`s, wenn sie denn mal im Angebot sind und davon hab ich bei weitem mehr. Der ist kompakt, bietet mir sämtliche Schittstellen, ich kann verschiedene Sachen gleichzeitig machen und und und...

Das es genug Fußtulpen gibt, die sich so ein Ding kaufen, ist mir klar. Es gab auch einige wenige Apple-User, die sich für 900 Euro ein Img auf das IPhone laden. Es gibt soviele Hinterweltler auf der Welt, da bekommt man im Prinzip fast alles los. Erst recht, wenn man, so wie Apple derzeit, voll im Trend liegt. Da geht es aber im Prinzip oft einfach nur um Style.

Aber ein rational denkender Mensch, der jetzt nicht gerade Kohle wie Scheiße hat und als kleines Kind nicht mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert wurde, der kauft sich das Ding einfach nicht. Wenn du das Geld in den nächsten Fluß schmeißt, dann siehst du es wenigstens noch 30 Meter schwimmen, da haste mehr davon.

Achja: Wenn bei dem Ding wirklich aufgrund von Multithreading der Stromverbrauch ins Uferlose gehen sollte, dann stimmt sowieso das ganze Konzept von vorn bis hinten nicht. Auch ein übermäßiger Stromverbrauch bei Flashverwendung ist einfach nur ein Witz. Also, daß könnt ihr noch fünfmal erwähnen, es verliert dadurch nicht an Lächerlichkeit.

So und jetzt verlasse ich die Schlangengrube wieder, bevor ich gefressen werde.

Wir sehen uns im Technik-Laberthread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

Steve Jobs möchte unteranderem Flash auch nicht untersützen, bzw. sind nicht abhänig davon machen. Selbst Microsoft hatte gesagt bei Java, wir wollten diese Plattform Unabhänigkeit haben und hat den halt diese Software kaputt gemacht. Es geht ja nicht darum, das Apple nicht Adobe mag oder Flash unterstützen möchte, sondern die ganzen Plugins, die bei Websiten, Videos oder sonst was eingebaut sind , sollen abgeschafft werden und Apple hat sie abgeschafft und man sieht ja wie HTML.5 alles heutzutage schon kann, man denkt so bei manchen Dingen, das muss doch Flash sein, aber es isses nicht. Google Chrome hat da eine Website und da gibt es Spiele und sonst welche Physikalische Effekte und es ist total flüssig, nur mit HTML und Java Script. Ich denke mal Steve Jobs wird sich da durchsetzen.


----------



## Nebola (13. März 2010)

Also das würde ich so nicht sagen, bis HTML 5 die "Überhand" übernimmt, wird es locker noch paar Monate dauern.

Und was bringt es dann mit nem iPad surchs Netz zu surfen und etliche sachen werden nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Rethelion (13. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Selbst Microsoft hatte gesagt bei Java, wir wollten diese Plattform Unabhänigkeit haben und hat den halt diese Software kaputt gemacht.



MS wollte nur das eigene JRE fördern, sonst nichts. Vor Gericht haben sie dann auch verloren und seitdem gibt es das MS JRE nicht mehr.

Auf Apple übertragen würde das heissen, dass Apple ein eigenes Flash rausbringt um Adobes Produkt zu ersetzen.


----------



## EspCap (13. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Also das würde ich so nicht sagen, bis HTML 5 die "Überhand" übernimmt, wird es locker noch paar Monate dauern.



Wäre schön wenn es wirklich nur ein paar Monate wären, aber das bezweifle ich... generell ist HTML5 eine schöne Sache und grundlegend ist ja nichts dagegen zu sagen dass es Flash irgendwann ersetzten wird. 
Nur ist es vielleicht etwa zu früh, jetzt schon ein Gerät rauszubringen das kein Flash (mehr) kann...


----------



## Nebola (13. März 2010)

Richtig. Denn es gibt noch soviele Dinge die Flash benutzen, und jetzt schon darauf verzichten ist einfach sinnlos.

Denn bis sich HTML 5 durchgesetzt hat, hat das vllt auch Apple erkannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Esp, was war nochmal dein Doodle Jump Rekord ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (13. März 2010)

http://www.golem.de/1003/73415.html


----------



## EspCap (13. März 2010)

Irgendwo bei 40k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sag nicht du hast ihn geknackt ^^


----------



## Nebola (13. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Irgendwo bei 40k
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



43k und paar kleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute morgen um 3, wenn ich müde bin, konzentriere ich mich wohl mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. März 2010)

Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das knack ich aber noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

Um was für ein Spiel gehts?


----------



## EspCap (13. März 2010)

Doodle Jump 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (13. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tzz, glaubst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

Ich mach euch fertig, habe nämlich schon mehr als ihr ..


not



7,6k ;/


----------



## Nebola (13. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich mach euch fertig, habe nämlich schon mehr als ihr ..
> 
> 
> not
> ...



haha, Süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. März 2010)

Spielt einer von euch eigentlich geospark? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. März 2010)

Bei dem Spiel muss man aufpassen, das man das Handy nicht gegen die Wand knallt Oo


----------



## EspCap (14. März 2010)

Bei Doodle Jump? Oh ja... ich hab vorhin bei 36k um einen Nanometer den Block nicht erreicht, ich hätte mir in den Arm beissen können...


----------



## Soramac (14. März 2010)

Irgendwie ist das Spiel auch weiß net, der springt als zwischen beiden Seiten rum und fliegt dann runter.. pff ;>


14k ;p


----------



## EspCap (14. März 2010)

Ich packs nicht mal mehr auf 40k zu kommen... mich hauts laufend zwischen 35 und 37 runter : / 
Bin ausser Übung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit :

Könnte knapp sein... http://twitter.com/E...tus/10445935683
Jetzt will ich einen genauen Wert wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (14. März 2010)

You failed. 43.515. Just Pwnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. März 2010)

Argggh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Knapp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kommt aber von der Nervosität, ab 40k bin ich richtig nervös geworden ^^
Aber auch das pack ich noch, irgendwann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (14. März 2010)

Viel Spaß, wieder neuer Rekord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. März 2010)

Das Spiel ist echt frustrierend ^^


----------



## Nebola (14. März 2010)

Komm mal wieder Steam on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. März 2010)

Ich muss nochn bisschen was lernen (GK), aber ich komm heut schon noch on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. März 2010)

18k


wie weit geht das eigentlich?

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF UFOOOO

Manno war grad dabei den Rekord zu knacken...


----------



## EspCap (14. März 2010)

Unendlich afaik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das höchste das ich bisher gesehen hab war irgendwo bei 70k, bei einem auf Twitter...


----------



## Soramac (14. März 2010)

Sagmal was ist das denn..

da kamen 2 Ufos, wie kommt man denn da bitte vorbei?


----------



## EspCap (14. März 2010)

Draufballern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hatte schon Stellen an denen gleich 3 oder noch mehr kamen...


----------



## Soramac (14. März 2010)

Wie ballert man denn .


----------



## EspCap (14. März 2010)

Einfach aufs Display tippen, in die Richtung in die du schiessen willst.
Kein Wunder dass du nicht hoch kommst ^^


----------



## Soramac (14. März 2010)

Pff....

wie soll man bitte, wennn man so schwitzt schon, die Teilchen runter schieben und dabei grade springen ;P

aber Übung macht den Meister..

soooooooo 22k.. ich mach euch fertig ;p


----------



## EspCap (14. März 2010)

Ja, das ist manchmal nicht ganz so einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Erst recht nicht wenn sich die Monster auch noch bewegen (ich hasse dieses lange Monster das im Zickzack nach oben fliegt...)


----------



## Nebola (14. März 2010)

Guckt mal auf Youtube son Freak er zeigt wie er auf 93k Springt, dann stirbt er, dann kommt dieser Screen wo steht welchen Score er hat und welcher der Highscore ist.

Alter 469k WTF


----------



## EspCap (14. März 2010)

Anscheinend kann man das Spiel mit nem Jaibreak irgendwie manipulieren, hab ich jedenfalls irgendwo mal gelesen... ich schätze mal das ist bei dem der Fall.


----------



## Nebola (14. März 2010)

Ka obs echt ist er meint ja aber achtet mal...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cziH_04cPKE


----------



## Soramac (14. März 2010)

22k ;p


----------



## EspCap (14. März 2010)

Schon ziemlich krass... selbst wenn er nicht abstürzt war der doch mindestens ne Stunde unterwegs bis zu der Höhe ^^


----------



## Nebola (14. März 2010)

45k waren bei mir laut dem App, 7 Minuten oder so, Also vllt auch mehr als ne Stunde ^^

Edit: Ist klar 3 Ufos, ich baller wie bekloppt drauf 1 geht kaputt, 1 saugt mich ein -.-.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. März 2010)

_Könnt ihr den Thread auf nicht missbrauchen? :-(




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nebola (14. März 2010)

Hey, du meldest dich auch mal ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seit dem du MW2 hast biste garnet mehr im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso Missbrauchen ? Wir spielen doch Doodle Jump auf nem iPod Touch/iPhone, welche ja von Apple sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. März 2010)

_Is ja gut.. :<_


----------



## Nebola (16. März 2010)

Was haltet Ihr hier von ? Wenn es so aussehen würde ? 

Klick


----------



## Soramac (16. März 2010)

ach man.. daran habe ich garnicht gedacht, das Apple vielleicht das Desgine vom iPhone 4G ändern wird und wenn es dann scheiße aussieht, werd ich mir es nicht kaufen.. *schonmal auf ein neues suchen geht*


----------



## EspCap (16. März 2010)

Selbst wenn sie das Design etwas verändern... so gravierend sicher nicht.
Das sieht einfach nicht nach Apple aus, das kann nur ein Fake sein... hoffe ich.


----------



## Nebola (16. März 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, es kommt vom glänzen sehr an den iPod Nano ran der die Cam drin hat. nur halt anders gebogen.

Aber ich denke es wird nichtso verändert, Screen vllt minimal vergrößert oder so, und vllt andere Schale. Aber so denke ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. März 2010)

Wobei man sagen muss das das Video sehr professionell aussieht.
Irgendwie würde ich Apple zutrauen dass sie das Video selber gemacht haben um Gerüchte zu verbreiten, man weis nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. März 2010)

Vllt ists auch nen Fake und das Logo ist kein Apfel sonder ne Birne wie dein Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. März 2010)

Sah schon eher nach nem Apfel aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was anderes - das zum Thema Apple räumt den Appstore auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://itunes.com/app/uibattle


----------



## Nebola (16. März 2010)

Lawl

Edit: Hier mal paar Bilder sind nur von Google aber manche könnte man sich vorstellen andere garnicht.

Ausser das letzte haben keine dieses "Apple Display" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht mir so lang aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Find ich recht schick...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch recht schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz ok...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (17. März 2010)

Das Video halte ich für Fake. Ist einfach nicht der typische Apple-Stil. Ich bezweifle, dass Apple ausgerechnet beim iPhone mit dieser Formensprache so radikal brechen würde.


----------



## Tikume (17. März 2010)

Vorteile eines iPods


----------



## Klos1 (17. März 2010)

Ist in der USA. Die Familie sollte Apple verklagen, weil auf der Packung nicht stand, daß man evtl. von einem Flugzeug erschlagen werden könnte, wenn man ihn unterwegs benutzt. Mit Zigaretten funktioniert es ja auch so ähnlich.
Da geht bestimmt etwas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die USA ist ja nicht umsonst das Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Kyragan (17. März 2010)

Seit eine Mutter einen Taschenhersteller verklagt hatte, weil ihr kleiner Sohn als er sich nen Rucksack über den Kopf stülpte, fast erstickt wäre, findet sich in den USA auf jedem Rucksack ein Warnhinweis Rucksäcke wären nicht zum Über den Kopf ziehen geeignet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. März 2010)

Garantiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn wir gerade schon bei iPods sind - sucht jemand einen neuen Couchtisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[font="'Segoe UI"]
[/font]
http://www.ginepro.org/studio/progetti_mirko_ginepro_projects/Voci/2008/4/15_iTable_coffee_table.html


----------



## Nebola (17. März 2010)

Ich will nen iMac oder iPad Tisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Lawl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick

Edit2: Das sieht irgendwie gut aus, muss nett sein damit im Bus sitzen und Musik hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. März 2010)

Find es irgendwie lächerlich, das andere Unternehmen/Hersteller vom Apple iPad Konkurrenz machen wollen, indem sie USB Schnittstellen und ein besseren Prozessor einbauen, also ich sehe das wirklich keinster Weise als Konkurrenz, wenn man sagt, das es Standard ist USB drin zu haben und das einbaut und dann noch Schwanzvergleich macht, ich hab den besseren Prozessor, ja toll. Macht natürlich Sinn wenn das Betriebssystem der letzte Müll ist und haufen Probleme hat, wo von Apple es einbarfrei läuft. Immer das, ja ich hab noch den bessren Prozessor.. ne ich hab den besseren...


----------



## Nebola (20. März 2010)

Der Vorteil von Apple ist halt auch Ihr Appstore.

Es gibt viele Smartphones die gut sind, trotzdem würde ich nen iPhone holen, alleine wegen den Apps schon.


----------



## Soramac (20. März 2010)

Ja ich mein, ich sag jetzt nicht das Apple die Ideen entwickelt, was sie auf dem Markt bringen, bzw. möchte ich auch garnicht behaupten. Nur was mich wundert, jedes mal, wenn Apple was rausbringt, kommen dann erst die andren Hersteller, wollen Sie sich das Produkt anschauen und dann sehen, das müssen wir verbessern und das einbauen?

Ich als Hersteller würde einfach mal Mut zeigen und es einfach mal auf dem Markt bringen.

In der Schule sitzen alle auch immer da wie Heins Doof vor dem Test... wie war das denn jetzt gemeint Mensch, soll die Aufgabe 2 oben noch rein oder auf ein Extra Blatt.. dann meldet sich einer und alle freuen sich :>

Es gibt doch nichts über die alte Schule.


----------



## Rethelion (20. März 2010)

Man könnte es jetzt auch andersrum sehen; der Markt entwickelt sich in eine gewisse Richtung und jeder Hersteller versucht ein Produkt für den Bereich rauszubringen.
Dann gibt es eine Firma, die mit allen Mitteln erster sein will, und irgendetwas halbes rausbringt was dann in den nächsten Jahren verbessert wird. Während andere Hersteller gleich etwas fertiges rausbringen.

Lächerlich wäre es, dass iPad besser als andere Tablets zu nennen.
Irgendwie fehlt das "ironie off" bei deinem vorletzen Post @ Sormac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. März 2010)

Ich würd jetzt nicht behaupten, das Apple so unfertige Sachen auf dem Markt bringt, jeder Anfang ist schwer, wenn es ein neues Produkt ist, nur man muss mal anfangen und schauen wie es auf dem Markt wirkt. Das man so Mängel wie Flash oder USB-Schnittstellen jetzt als ''unfertiges'' Produkt bemängeln kann, das weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Rethelion (20. März 2010)

Zu dem von dir genannten kommt noch:
*Kein Multitasking
*Ein ziemlich beschränktes OS
*rein gar keine Anschlüsse(nichtmal SD)
*geringe Akkulaufzeit
*teuer

Und noch vieles mehr, aber das stört mich hauptsächlich.


EDIT: Man siehsts doch auch am iPhone, da wird ständig nachgebessert. Anfangs hatte es kein richtiges GPS, der App-Store war ein Witz, genauso wie die Kamera.


----------



## Nebola (20. März 2010)

Richtig, und es gibt schon lange genug Tablets, also ist Apple auch net einer der Firmen die den Markt revolutionieren.


----------



## Rethelion (20. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Richtig, und es gibt schon lange genug Tablets, also ist Apple auch net einer der Firmen die den Markt revolutionieren.



Bei dem Hype kommts einem aber so vor^^


----------



## Shefanix (20. März 2010)

Das ist halt Apple, das ist doch immer so ein übertriebener Hype.

Und das iPhone wäre eigentlich völlig nutzlos ohne den AppStore, den Apple ja am Anfang nicht einmal wollte :>


----------



## Soramac (20. März 2010)

Ja bitte, wer kann denn ein so super duba Produkt auf dem Markt bringen, was sich 3 Jahre so hält wie es ist. Man kann das jetzt nicht direkt vergleichen das man sagt, World of Warcraft war Anfangs extrem unstabil und hat sich mit Laufe der Zeit verbessert.. obwohl das jetzt ein schlechtes Beispiel.

Es geht ja jetzt nicht direkt um das iPad, z.B. um den iMac, da hat es noch kein Hersteller geschafft, mal ansatzweise an den iMac dran zukommen.


----------



## Nebola (20. März 2010)

Guckmal, am Anfang das iPhone als es raus kam, viele kauften es. und nun ? Es wird zwar akualisiert, aber bekommt keine neuen Funtionen mehr, erst ab der 2. Generation.

Und beim iPad, was wäre wenn es nicht von Apple wäre ? Vielleicht von Sony oder weiß ich wem, du würdest dir denken, ok sieht vielleicht ganz gut aus, aber die wichtigsten Dinge fehlen einfach.


----------



## EspCap (20. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Man siehsts doch auch am iPhone, da wird ständig nachgebessert. Anfangs hatte es kein richtiges GPS, der App-Store war ein Witz, genauso wie die Kamera.



Ganz am Anfang gabs sogar überhaupt keinen Appstore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nutzlos wäre das iPhone ohne den Appstore nicht, es gibt imho immer noch kein Smartphone mit dem mobiles surfen so angenehm ist.


----------



## Nebola (20. März 2010)

WB Esp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zocken ? MW2 ist heute voll der Crap, die ganzen Blagen sind am zocken, ääh campen.


----------



## Xerivor (20. März 2010)

iPhone war am anfang ja mal vollkommener crap. Man konnte doch nicht mal MMS verschicken oder? ^^


----------



## EspCap (20. März 2010)

Ja, aber das empfinde ich jetzt nicht als so riesiges Manko.. wie oft verschickt man schon MMS, erst recht wenn man immer Internet hat?

@Nebola, ich schau gleich erstmal Boxen an, danach mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (20. März 2010)

Wann läuft Boxen ? Gucks vllt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (20. März 2010)

22 : 45 auf RTL, Wladimir Klitschko gegen Chambers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Ok, Wladimir wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> 22 : 45 auf RTL, Vitali Klitschko gegen Chambers
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Thankx you 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (21. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich würd jetzt nicht behaupten, das Apple so unfertige Sachen auf dem Markt bringt, jeder Anfang ist schwer, wenn es ein neues Produkt ist, nur man muss mal anfangen und schauen wie es auf dem Markt wirkt. Das man so Mängel wie Flash oder USB-Schnittstellen jetzt als ''unfertiges'' Produkt bemängeln kann, das weiß ich nicht.



Apple-Fanboy durch und durch. Ich entwickel mal völlig am derzeitigen Markt vorbei und schaue, wie es so wirkt. Aha, sehr interessant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hat nichts mit unfertig zu tun. Das hat mit halbherzig durchgeführt zu tun. USB und Flash sind für ein solches Teil Pflicht. Genauso wie Mutlithreading. Da ist auch nichts mit aller Anfang ist schwer, denn die Sachen waren schon lang da und sind auch Apple bekannt, nur sie scheißen halt drauf und oh Wunder, daß kennt man von der Firma ja nur zu gut. Und wenn andere Firmen diese fehlende Eigenschaften ankreiden und auf eine Implementierung dieser Dinge bei ihrem Produkt hinweisen, dann ist das mehr als legitim. Wenn Apple soviel Angriffsfläche liefert, warum nicht annehmen? Das ist, wie wenn ich gegen jemanden mit völlig offener Deckung boxe. Da brauch ich mich auch nicht wundern, wenn gleich mal ne gepflegte Gerade kommt.

Das IPad wurde komplett an aktuellen Maßstäben vorbeientwickelt, mit dem Vorsatz, hauptsache ein unnötiges Produkt, um den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Dumme Leute mit hoher Kaufkraft gibt es zugenüge. Und nachdem Apple im Moment eh gerade auch eine Modeerscheinung ist und man ohne IPhone heutzutage nicht mehr voll im Trend liegt, bekommt man ein sinnloses IPad auch noch verkauft.

Und zum Thema Betriebssystem. Windows funktioniert ebenso und hat auch keine Probleme. Das Problem sind die Leute, die davor sitzen. Ich persönlich wüsste im Moment von keinen einzigen Problem zu berichten, daß ich mit Windows 7 bisher gehabt hätte. Es ist absolut schnell und zuverlässig und bietet mir nebenbei gesagt sogar noch deutlich mehr, als es Apple tut.

Und was das IPad betrifft, so kann man eh kaum von einen brauchbaren Betriebssystem reden. Das ist Steinzeitniveau verpackt in einer zeitgemäßer Hülle, was man da geboten bekommt.
Das ganze noch garniert mit völliger Abhängigkeit vom Apple-Store. Wer sich das kauft, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.

Und wieso bitte hat es noch kein Hersteller geschafft, an den IMac ranzukommen? Das musst du mir erklären. Da ist auch keine andere Hardware drin, sie kostet nur das doppelte.


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2010)

Warum vergleicht ihr denn bitte immer die Hardware. Es geht darum, was Apple da entwickelt, es möchte doch gerne sicher, nur ein Bildschirm auf dem Tisch stehen haben mit dem Rechner drin und das wars. Ich kann hier jetzt natürlich die ganzen Vorteile aufzählen, mir geht es hier darum, das kein anderer Hersteller, abgehsehn von der Hardware was besseres liefert als ein iMac, sprich ein All-In-One Rechner.


----------



## Rethelion (21. März 2010)

Da muss ich Sormac jetzt aber zustimmen, richtige Alternativen zum iMac gibt es eigentlich nicht. Wobei ich mir als Firma überlegen würde wo ich so ein Teil einsetzen soll, oder ob es so etwas überhaupt braucht.


----------



## Klos1 (21. März 2010)

Ja, anscheinend wollen doch nicht so viele auf Teufel komm raus nur einen Monitor auf dem Tisch haben. Denn, wenn die anderen Hersteller sehen würden, daß eigentlich nur noch IMac's gefragt sind, dann wären sie schon längst auf dem Zug aufgesprungen und würden es Apple gleichtun. Oder willst du mir jetzt erzählen, daß nur Apple dazu in der Lage ist, sämtliche Hardware in ein Gehäuse zu packen? Nicht wirklich, oder?

Wo Licht ist, da ist auch Schatten und der ist beim IMac ganz eindeutig darin zu sehen, daß das Ding nicht erweiterbar ist. Wenn es veraltet ist, kann ich es im Prinzip wegschmeißen. Mit aufrüsten sieht es da dann doch mehr als mau aus, vor allem, wenn ich selbst was machen will.

Und die meisten, die ein kompaktes All-In-One Gerät suchen, die greifen dann doch eher gleich zum Laptop. Und davon gibt es ja genug. Von daher sage ich mal, scheint der Markt doch nicht so sehr nach nicht erweiterbaren All-In-One Arbeitsstationen zu schreien. Ganz blöd sind die anderen nämlich auch nicht. Die haben schon ihre studierten Marktbeobachter am Start und wenn sie irgendwo Potential sehen, dann produzieren sie es auch.

@Rethelion: Als Firma? Als Firma werden bestimmt die wenigsten Sinn in einen solchen Gerät sehen. Vor allem in IT-Firmen wirst du sowas vergeblich suchen.
Dieses Ding ist für den Design-bewussten Privatkäufer konzipiert, aber bestimmt für die wenigsten Firmen interessant.


----------



## Nebola (21. März 2010)

Ihr habt euch aber lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2010)

Klos man kann schon recht froh sein, das es auch Leute wie dich gibt, aber es gibt auch nunmal andere die sagen, ich kauf mir ein Rechner und da habe ich alles drin und der läuft. Ob der Aufrüstbar ist oder nicht, das ist den Leuten regelrecht egal, durch den Hohenverkaufswert, verkauft man nunmal sein Mac und kauft sich die neuere Variante. Ob der iMac jetzt so unbliebt ist, das finde ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Rethelion (21. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> @Rethelion: Als Firma? Als Firma werden bestimmt die wenigsten Sinn in einen solchen Gerät sehen. Vor allem in IT-Firmen wirst du sowas vergeblich suchen.
> Dieses Ding ist für den Design-bewussten Privatkäufer konzipiert, aber bestimmt für die wenigsten Firmen interessant.



Das hab ich eigentlich auch gemeint. Bevor man sich für ca. 1000€ einen iMac ins Büro oder an die Theke stellt, kann man sich genauso einen 19"-TFT und einen kleinen Desktop-PC für rund 300-400€ kaufen. Der Desktop geht nirgends im Weg um und die Kabel können auch versteckt werden, also warum sollte hier mehr Geld ausgegeben werden.


----------



## Klos1 (21. März 2010)

Nein, ich will jetzt nicht sagen, daß der IMac unbeliebt ist. Da hast du mich ganz falsch verstanden. Natürlich gibt es Leute, die genau auf sowas stehen. Und natürlich hat der IMac seine Daseinsberechtigung, keine Frage.
Apple hatte als erstes die Idee und wer so ein Ding sucht, der holt sich halt einen.

Was ich damit sagen wollte ist, daß der Grund, warum andere Firmen nicht auf den Zug mit aufspringen ganz einfach wahrscheinlich der ist, daß sie davon ausgehen, daß der Bedarf an solchen Arbeitsstationen von Apple allein bereits sehr gut abgedeckt wird.

Die Marktanalysen sprechen offenbar halt nicht dafür, daß da noch soviel Nachfrage vorhanden ist, so das weitere Firmen vergleichbare Produkte platzieren könnten. Und zwar so, daß es sich unterm Strich lohnt, ein derartiges Ding zu entwickeln. Denn vom Können her ist es keine Frage, daß auch andere Firmen ein derartiges Produkt aufstellen könnten. Die Tatsache, daß es trotzdem keiner macht, die wird definitiv ihre Gründe haben. Denn da geschieht nichts aus Zufall.

Schau dir das IPhone. Das kam, sah und siegte. Es geht weg wie warme Semmeln. Und was ist nun? Alle andere Firmen versuchen ihrerseits ähnliche Produkte zu platzieren. Verstehst du was ich meine?
Beim IMac versucht es keiner. Das Ding findet seinen Absatz, keine Frage. Aber vom Potenzial her wird es dann eben doch nicht so viel sein, so das andere Firmen sich veranlasst fühlen würden, da groß Entwicklungskosten reinzustecken.


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2010)

Aber, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe. Kommen die Firmen wenn sie es wirklich wollen, nicht besser weg als von Apple. Das iPhone wie es nun ist, bleibt bereits immer noch der Sieger. Ob jetzt andere Hersteller die selben Funktionen haben und einen besseren Prozessor und da und vorne, das wirkt trotzdem nicht so wie das iPhone. 

Wenn jetzt die Hersteller sagen, wir wollen genau so ein Rechner herstellen wie der iMac, denke ich trotzdem nicht, das Leute sich das kaufen, weil es bessere Hardware besitzt und man selbst dort Sachen ein und ausbauen kann.

Natürlich hängt das alles zusammen, weil fast jeder ein iPhone besitzt, wenn da mit einem anderen Handy ankommst, wirste nur blöd angeschaut oder hast nicht so coole Apps wie bei Apple im Store.

Dafür hat es sein Preis.

Nur ich würde jetzt nicht sagen, das Apple alles teuer hat. 

World of Warcraft kam raus. Die Spieleentwickler sahen es, wie erfolgreich es ist und wollten natürlich so ein Spiel selbst entwickeln, nur klappte das alles nicht. Das iPhone kam raus, die anderen Hersteller wollten dann dementsprechend auch so ein Handy bauen und war natürlich dann kein Erfolg wie das iPhone.

Ich denke nicht das Apple das iPhone in 2 Jahren oder Blizzard WoW in paar Stunden entwickelt hat, da war natürlich harte Arbeit und sehr viel Geld im Spiel und das zahlt sich aus nur bei Apple ist es so, die haben es teuer angeboten und sehen es, es wird verkauft. Solang es so läuft, bleiben die Preis. Wenn es keine Sau mehr kauft, gehen die Preise runter.


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

WoW istn denkbar schlechtes Beispiel. Es gab so viele MMOs vor WoW die auf ihre Weise erfolgreich waren. Ich sag nur DAoC. WoW hat es nur geschafft das MMO durch die enorme Bekanntheit des Warcraft-Franchises und seiner guten Zugänglichkeit insofern massentauglich zu machen, dass auch andere Leute als totale Nerds drüber reden.

Was den iMac angeht:

Ich teile hier weitestgehend Klos' Meinung. Apple hat zurecht sein Image der Innovation. Der iPod, der Grundstein für Apples kommerziellen Erfolg, schlug ein wie eine Bombe, wurde vielfach kopiert aber nie erreicht. Das iPhone war seiner Zeit durch den Touchscreen in Verbindung mit dem zeitlos modernen Design einen Schritt voraus. Dass die Technik mittlerweile Apple eingeholt hat und es so viele Smartphones auf dem Markt gibt die auf Touchscreens setzen ist auch Apple zu verdanken. Das sind alles tolle Produkte für die ich Apple dankbar bin, nicht weil ich sie selbst besitze sondern weil sie echt innovativ waren und den Markt belebt haben.
Die Idee Tablet-PCs zu bauen gibt es schon seit 10 Jahren und es gibt bereits genug von den Dingern auf dem Markt. So richtig Bewegung kam in den Markt nie, doch seit Apple angedeutet hat ein solches Ding entwickeln zu wollen reden alle seit gut nem Jahr nur noch von Tablet-PCs.
Ich danke hier wieder Apple dafür, dass sie so ein Ding entwickelt haben weil es den Markt voranbringt. Sicherlich werden alle die an Tablets bauen nicht erst angefangen haben, als Apple mit der Präsentation an die Öffentlichkeit ging doch haben sie alle nun den Druck etwas entwickeln zu müssen, dass sich vom iPad abhebt. Die Medien legen den Fokus (wieder) auf Tablets, das spornt natürlich MSI, ASUS und Co an. So kommt mehr Wettbewerb in den Markt und es entstehen so tolle Produkte wie der Adam von Notion Ink. Das iPad wird aufgrund der vielen Apple-Begeisterten sicherlich auch für Apple selbst kommerziell mehr als lohnenswert werden, auch wenn ich glaube dass sie durch die bereits genannten "Mängel" zu 95% nur Leute ansprechen werden die auch vorher schon begeistert von Apple waren. Allerdings werden die, die immer anders gekauft haben und gehofft haben von Apple kommt was tolles, dem iPad fernbleiben. Ich bin da sehr gespannt, was sich entwickelt.
Ich bin absolut kein Apple-Fan, aber ich bin dennoch froh dass es Apple gibt. Einfach als Markt-Motivator. Kaum ein anderer Konzern, kann Innovation so gut verkaufen wie Apple. Viele noch kleine Entwickler gehen am fehlenden kommerziellen Erfolg kaputt, obwohl ihre Produkte gut sind. Um Erfolg zu haben muss man außerordentlich gut sein, das schaffen nur wenige aus dem Stehgreif. Apple kann Innovation öffentlichkeitswirksam präsentieren und hilft so dem Markt neue Facetten zu geben und Nischenprodukte zum Durchbruch zu verhelfen. So geschehen beim iPhone.


----------



## Klos1 (21. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Aber, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe. Kommen die Firmen wenn sie es wirklich wollen, nicht besser weg als von Apple. Das iPhone wie es nun ist, bleibt bereits immer noch der Sieger. Ob jetzt andere Hersteller die selben Funktionen haben und einen besseren Prozessor und da und vorne, das wirkt trotzdem nicht so wie das iPhone.
> 
> Wenn jetzt die Hersteller sagen, wir wollen genau so ein Rechner herstellen wie der iMac, denke ich trotzdem nicht, das Leute sich das kaufen, weil es bessere Hardware besitzt und man selbst dort Sachen ein und ausbauen kann.
> 
> ...



Genau das besser machen ist beim IMac meiner Meinung nach das Problem. Wie gesagt, der Markt ist anscheinend nicht so groß, als das sich eine Vielzahl an Firmen daran satt essen könnten. Das wiederum bedeutet, wenn ich etwas wie einen IMac entwickeln wollen würde, dann müsste es natürlich besser sein, als das Produkt von Apple. Denn nur so könnte ich es schaffen, daß ich einen Teil der potenziellen Käufer abspenstig mache.

Und das was den IMac ausmacht nochmals zu verbessern ist eben keine leichte Aufgabe. Da müsste schon viel Gehirnschmalz reinfließen und das ganze kostet dann auch dementsprechend. Für die meisten Firmen scheint da eben der Nutzen in keinen lohnenden Verhältnis zum Aufwand zu stehen. Deswegen wird wohl auch in absehbarer Zeit Apple weiterhin als Monopolist den Markt mit solchen Produkten bedienen.

Beim Smart-Phone ist der Interessentenkreis bedeutend größer. Produkte müssen hier nicht unbedingt besser sein als das IPhone, was bestimmt auch erstmal eine schwierige Aufgabe ist, sondern der Kuchen ist groß genug, so das man auch mit vergleichbaren Produkten sich ne ordentliche Scheibe davon abschneiden kann.

Deswegen würde ich gerade im Bereich Smart-Phone behaupten wollen, daß es das IPhone in ein paar Jahren bei weitem schwerer haben wird, den gleichen Absatz zu finden, wie es im Moment der Fall ist.
Die Dinger sprießen im Moment aus dem Boden wie Unkraut. In ein paar Jahren wird es ein unüberschaubares Portfolio an Smart-Phones geben, die alle vergleichbare Eigentschaften besitzen. Damit meine ich sowohl technisch als auch vom Software-Umfang wird die Leistungsdichte unglaublich hoch sein.

Ob sich da dann das IPhone als Marktführer in diesem speziellen Marktsegment etablieren kann, bleibt abzuwarten. Das wird auf jedenfall ein harter Kampf. Denn der Hype um Apple wird abklingen und die Tatsache, daß Apple irgendwann in der Vergangenheit mit ihrem Produkt das Smart-Phone mit ihren Innovationen auf ein neues Level gehoben hat, wird keine Sau mehr interessieren.

Es müsste also ne neue Revolution her. Und das IPhone zu revolutionieren ist nicht nur für andere Firmen erstmal eine schwierige Aufgabe, auch Apple dürfte damit gut beschäftigt sein. Es bräuchte also eine weitere zündende Idee, die wiederum das IPhone auf ein neues Level heben würde. Und die muss nicht zwangsläufig von Apple kommen. Die Konkurrenz ist gerade hier einfach riesig. Beim IMac ist meiner Meinung nach im Moment schlicht kein Interesse seitens der Unternehmer vorhanden, ein Konkurrenzprodukt auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2010)

Ich sag mal, man entwickelt etwas und der Erfolg steht dann quasi vor der Tür, nur wenn man dies nicht ausnutzt und nur mit Geld umsich prallt und nichts neues entwickelt, bzw. am Ball bleibt, ist im Laden auch ganz schnell Schluss als man sich denken kann.

Ich weiß nicht ob Apple jetzt noch in 10 Jahren so ein Erfolg hat, aber wenn quasi nichts neues mehr von Apple kommt, dann sieht das auch eher Mau aus. Nur steht man dann unter Druck wenn man sieht, die Zahlen gehen zurück und muss sich was neues einfallen lassen.


----------



## Klos1 (21. März 2010)

Das meine ich eben. Das IPhone war eine Revolution und sein Erfolg ist berechtigt. Allein diese Tatsache reicht aber angesichts der Konkurrenz nicht aus, um auch in ein paar Jahren im Bereich Smart-Phones ganz oben zu sein. Es könnte ganz leicht abgelöst werden, wenn eben jemand anderes wiederum eine geniale Idee hätte, um das Produkt weiterhin zu verbessern.


----------



## Nebola (21. März 2010)

Eure Texte werden immer länger, da hat man keine Lust mehr das zu lesen :>


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/146003-der-umgang-miteinander/

Ab Seite 2 hatte ich keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Nebola (21. März 2010)

Es gibt auch nur 2 Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2010)

Ja, ab... Seite 2. Oda ab Seite 1 ?... was weiß ich.


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

In den USA wird das iPhone wie bisher auch weiterhin einen so hohen Marktanteil behaupten, genau wie das beim iPod der Fall ist. Die Europäer sind da anders veranlagt. Zwar springt man hier mittlerweile fast genauso schnell auf Hypes an, wie in den Staaten aber viele sehen hier die Alternativen, Apples Marktanteile sind geringer was ihre Marktmacht und auch die Anzahl an Apple-Fans auf eine kleinere Gruppe reduziert. In Europa sind Smartphones von Samsung, HTC und auch Nokia genauso erfolgreich wie das iPhone.


----------



## Klos1 (21. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch nur 2 Seiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hier gibt es auch nur zwei Seiten.

Die dunkle Seite der Macht (Apple u. Sithlords) vs. die helle Seite der Macht (Microsoft und Jedi, wobei Bill Gates unser Yoda ist).



Kyragan schrieb:


> In den USA wird das iPhone wie bisher auch weiterhin einen so hohen Marktanteil behaupten, genau wie das beim iPod der Fall ist. Die Europäer sind da anders veranlagt. Zwar springt man hier mittlerweile fast genauso schnell auf Hypes an, wie in den Staaten aber viele sehen hier die Alternativen, Apples Marktanteile sind geringer was ihre Marktmacht und auch die Anzahl an Apple-Fans auf eine kleinere Gruppe reduziert. In Europa sind Smartphones von Samsung, HTC und auch Nokia genauso erfolgreich wie das iPhone.



Auch in der USA hält ein Hype nicht ewig an.


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

Natürlich nicht, aber Apple ist auf dessen Heimmarkt traditionell viel stärker als in Übersee. Dort hält sich das ganze länger als in Europa oder gar Asien.


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2010)

http://www.chip.de/news/Studie-Viele-BlackBerry-User-wuenschen-sich-iPhone_42026000.html

Als wir gerade beim Thema waren vom iPhone.


----------



## Nebola (26. März 2010)

Hier mal was neues.

Betatester für Steam unter Mac OS gesucht :]

Klick


----------



## Soramac (26. März 2010)

Werd ich glaub mal machen.


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2010)

http://www.chip.de/news/iPad-Tablet-ausverkauft-Apps-und-Store-enthuellt_42190416.html



Ist anscheinend doch ein großer Erfolg.


----------



## Klos1 (29. März 2010)

Wundert das? Wieviel Einwohner zählt die USA? Und wieviel Leute davon haben weniger im Kopf als der IPad Features? Und damit hast du jetzt erstmal nur ein Land. Jetzt zähl da noch sämtliche Blödbacken weltweit dazu und fertig ist der potentielle Kundenkreis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer immer das Ding kauft, den kannst du auch alles andere andrehen. Hauptsache, es ist gerade angesagt. Nach wenigen Monaten liegt der Scheiß dann eh im Eck, weil wirklich etwas anfangen kann man eh nicht damit.


----------



## Kyragan (29. März 2010)

Naja wenn man n Foto draufklebt hat man nen schicken Bilderrahmen.
Und nicht zu vergessen: Istn Apfel drauf!


----------



## EspCap (29. März 2010)

Ein kleines bisschen pessimistisch siehst du das schon Klos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es ist ja nicht so als wäre das iPad zu gar nichts gut - bei vielen Apps denkt man sich oft 'Auf nem größeren Bildschirm wäre das noch cooler', z.B. bei Zeichenprogrammen oder Spielen wie Labyrinth, Plants vs. Zombies, Flight Control etc.
Und genau dafür ist das iPad ja da - es ist einfach ein schickes Multimedia Tablet aka großes iPhone das vom Kindergartenkind bis zur Großmutter alle bedienen können sollen.

Klar, man bekommt vielleicht für das gleiche Geld technisch gesehen mehr, aber das ist doch bei allem von Apple so. Und die Leute die sich das Teil gekauft haben werden es sicher auch mit Begeisterung benutzen und sicher nicht in ein paar Monaten in die Ecke werfen.


----------



## painschkes (29. März 2010)

_Klos ist doch ein Apple-Hasser..hat er doch selbst schon zugegeben - somit gebe (zumindest ich) nich viel auf seine Kommentare (bzw. nur die , die den Thread & Apple betrifft..).._


----------



## Klos1 (29. März 2010)

Also Kindergartenkinder und Großmütter als Zielgruppe für den IPad zu erwähnen ist schon etwas arg daneben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Kindergartenkind braucht so ein Teil ganz bestimmt nicht. Und wenn es etwas älter ist und sich für Technik interessiert, dann gibt es einen Computer. Das hat dann den Effekt, daß es nebenbei noch etwas für die Zukunft lernt.
Wobei, jetzt wo ich darüber nachdenke, kann es von einen IPad auch etwas lernen. Nämlich wie ein schlecht umgesetztes Multimedia-Gerät aussieht. Sollte mein Kind dann jemals in der Entwicklung arbeiten, dann weiß es schon mal, wie man es nicht machen darf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wer bitte schaut daheim auf dem Ding Filme, wenn er nen normalen Fernseher hat? Darauf schau ich höchstens, wenn ich in den Urlaub fahre. Und dann auch nur während der Fahrt. Wer am Urlaubsort das Ding benutzt, gehört eh geschlagen.
Wobei es dem potenziellen IPad-Käufer wiederum zuzutrauen wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ding kann nichts. Keine Oma wird sich dafür interessieren. Keine technikbegeisterten Senioren, weil sogar die den Scheiß durchschauen. Keine wirklichen Zocker, einfach niemand. Nur Vollhonks, die von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung haben.
Und bei denen liegt das Ding relativ schnell im Eck.

Das ist der Kundenkreis:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ga0_KAt0Q0w 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sogar technikbegeisterte Kindergartenkinder wären zu intelligent dafür.


----------



## EspCap (29. März 2010)

Ok, du bist da einfach nicht zu überzeugen....

Und doch, das Kindergartenkind und die Großmutter sind schon ein bisschen die Zielgruppe, auch wenn das nur eine Metapher sein sollte. 

Wie gesagt - das Teil soll von jedem benutzt werden können und so wenig komplex wie möglich sein. Und das macht es eigentlich gar nicht schlecht. Es ist einfach ein großer iTouch bzw. ein großes iPhone, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und die Größe macht das iPad zwar etwas weniger mobil, aber erhöht dafür die Benutzbarkeit und die Möglichkeiten die man damit hat.


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2010)

Naja Klos, nicht jeder hat umbedingt ein Fernseher oder Computer zuhause stehen. Und dazu kommt es, das viele Leute Mobile sind und viel fliegen, reißen. Dafür ist das Gerät schon geeignet, wenn man gerne mal im Flugzeug ein Film anschauen möchte und nicht wie auf den meisten 0815 billig Fernseher im Sitz, die kaum was zu bieten haben. Dazu kann man Freunden mal schnell, schöne Urlaubsfoto zeigen oder sich mal draußen hinsetzen und drauf spielen oder wie gesagt ein Film gucken.

Sein Nutzen hat das iPad schon.

Das ist einfach die Lücke zwischen einem Laptop und einem Desktop - PC.

Und mit Sicherheit wirst du mit Neugier schauen, was Leute auf dem iPad alles so machen können.


----------



## Klos1 (29. März 2010)

Ein Stein ist in der Handhabung auch wenig komplex. Vielleicht sogar noch einfacher zu handhaben, als ein IPad und kann fast genauso viel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da nehm ich dann doch lieber den Stein. Den kann ich auf der Straße dann wenigstens nach einem IPad werfen, sollte ich eines sehen.^^



Soramac schrieb:


> Naja Klos, nicht jeder hat umbedingt ein Fernseher oder Computer zuhause stehen. Und dazu kommt es, das viele Leute Mobile sind und viel fliegen, reißen. Dafür ist das Gerät schon geeignet, wenn man gerne mal im Flugzeug ein Film anschauen möchte und nicht wie auf den meisten 0815 billig Fernseher im Sitz, die kaum was zu bieten haben. Dazu kann man Freunden mal schnell, schöne Urlaubsfoto zeigen oder sich mal draußen hinsetzen und drauf spielen oder wie gesagt ein Film gucken.
> 
> Sein Nutzen hat das iPad schon.
> 
> ...



Wieviel Familien haben denn heutzutage keinen Fernseher und kein Internet daheim? Zumindest was ersteres betrifft gibt es da fast keinen mehr. Und die wenigen, die keinen haben, die kaufen sich bestimmt kein IPad. Also geht die Rechnung nicht ganz auf mein lieber Soromac.

Und Leute, die viel im Flieger sitzen und reisen, die gibt es ja. Aber das sind Geschäftsleute, mit Tablet-PC oder Laptop. Den haben solche Leute alle. Verrate mir mal, warum die sich ein IPad kaufen sollten?
Damit sie noch mehr Gepäck haben? Denn ihren Laptop brauchen sie ja eh, weil man mit einen IPad nicht arbeiten kann. Das ist Spielzeug. Auch diese Rechnung geht nicht auf.

Und im freien bei schönem Wetter mit Freunden rumsitzen und Filme schauen? Arme Welt sage ich da nur. Wenn es schon soweit gekommen ist, dann gute Nacht. Photos kann man btw. auch am Computer anschauen, oder in der Kamera, mit der man sie macht. Auch dafür brauch ich kein IPad.


----------



## Erz1 (29. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ein Stein ist in der Handhabung auch wenig komplex. Vielleicht sogar noch einfacher zu handhaben, als ein IPad und kann fast genauso viel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht zu vergessen, dass es Steine überall gibt - das iPad wird da eher ne Rarität, weil es nur so weniger Käufer gibt. (und ein Stein kostet nicht eben 700 Euronen XD [?])
Nja. Eins kann man aber sagen, zum Filme gucken ist es gut und wer genug Geld hat, kann ja noch Geld draufmachen und dann sieht man nichts mehr XD


----------



## Rethelion (29. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Naja Klos, nicht jeder hat umbedingt ein Fernseher oder Computer zuhause stehen. Und dazu kommt es, das viele Leute Mobile sind und viel fliegen, reißen. Dafür ist das Gerät schon geeignet, wenn man gerne mal im Flugzeug ein Film anschauen möchte und nicht wie auf den meisten 0815 billig Fernseher im Sitz, die kaum was zu bieten haben. Dazu kann man Freunden mal schnell, schöne Urlaubsfoto zeigen oder sich mal draußen hinsetzen und drauf spielen oder wie gesagt ein Film gucken.
> 
> Sein Nutzen hat das iPad schon.
> 
> ...



Zwischen einem Desktop und einem Laptop würde eine Mobile Workstation kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal ehrlich, wenn jemand keinen TV und keinen PC zu hause hat, dann wahrscheinlich weil er für so etwas kein Geld hat. Und da wird er sich kaum ein iPad holen, für dessen Preis er sich seinen ersten PC und seinen ersten TV hätte leisten können. Und Leute die viel unterwegs sind, machen das meist beruflich und haben da Notebooks. Und wenn nicht, dann eben ein Netbook; aber gerade wenn du viel unterwegs bist, dann stört das iPad mit seinen eingeschränkten Funktionen doch nur. Hast du noch nie Emails oder Forenbeiträge mit dem IPhone geschrieben? Grauenhaft ohne Tastatur.
Ich würd ja nichts sagen wenn das Teil jetzt nur 300-400€(ok dann wärs nicht mehr exklusiv) kosten und der Akku ein paar Tage halten würde, aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (29. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich würd ja nichts sagen wenn das Teil jetzt nur 300-400€(ok dann wärs nicht mehr exklusiv) kosten und der Akku ein paar Tage halten würde, aber so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was den Akku angeht, da darf man Apple keinen Vorwurf machen. Sie haben ja alles versucht, um die Laufzeit zu erhöhen. Sogar Flash und Multithreading ausgebaut und sämtliche Lötstellen für serielle Schnittstellen auf der Platine entfernt.
Und jetzt reicht es immer noch nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muhahahahaha...ich fall vom Stuhl.


----------



## Erz1 (29. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Was den Akku angeht, da darf man Apple keinen Vorwurf machen. Sie haben ja alles versucht, um die Laufzeit zu erhöhen. Sogar Flash und Multithreading ausgebaut und sämtliche Lötstellen für serielle Schnittstellen auf der Platine entfernt.
> Und jetzt reicht es immer noch nicht?
> 
> 
> ...



Zitat des Tages heute von nen Schulkollegen zu dem Thema: USB Schnittstellen braucht doch heute keiner mehr. Heute benutzt man doch eher dieses Funkzeugs.
Das war episch XD


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2010)

Wie nennt man das, man kann es nicht jeden Menschen gerecht machen.


Aber hier im Forum sitzen ja unsere Helden, die wissen was gut und was schlecht sind. Darüber können wir ja echt froh sein.


----------



## Klos1 (29. März 2010)

Klar kannst du da froh sein. Nur ist es langsam ermütend, dir immer und immer wieder einimpfen zu müssen, wie scheiße das Ding ist. Wenn du dir eines Tages doch ein IPad kaufen würdest, dann hätten wir hier im Forum total versagt.
Deswegen bleiben wir weiterhin hartnäckig, darauf kannst du dich verlassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2010)

Hmmm.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also iPad werde ich mir sowieso net kaufen, aber ein iMac.

Kopf durch Strick oder wie machen wir es? ;p


----------



## Klos1 (29. März 2010)

Ja, gegen deinen IMac sag ich ja garnichts. Den kann man ja kaufen, wenn man unbedingt möchte. Dafür gibt es wenigstens sinnvolle Argumente. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (29. März 2010)

Grmml,

immer noch ärger, ziehst von Bayern nach Berlin und wo bauen die nen Store?
In München!!!!!

//Rafa


----------



## Klos1 (29. März 2010)

Ich wohn in München. Würde aber gern mit dir tauschen. Ein Apple-Store ist das letzte, was ich brauche und das ist auch schon so ziemlich der einzige Vorteil von München. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Okay, wir haben mehr Arbeit, aber wenn man mal Arbeit in Berlin hat, dann hat es wirklich nur Vorzüge. Berlin rockt!!!


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2010)

Nene, den Klos lassen wa mal schön da unten beim Apple Laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (29. März 2010)

Stimmt, ist besser so. Irgendwer muss ja schließlich den Abriss koordinieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (29. März 2010)

So mit Vorschlaghammer bewaffnet in den Store stürmen und alles zertrümmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZGIn9bpALo


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2010)

Rein gegangen: So.. jetzt hört mal zu ihr... ähm.. ähh.. mmh.. also.. ähhmm.. ähh.... wie auch immer, hier der Laden der fliegt gleich in Tausendteile, bevor hier noch jemand ein Mac kaufen möchte, soll er es jetzt machen, aber dann ist hier mal Schluss. Kotzt mich die ganze Zeit schon an das Dumpfbacken Theater hier jeden Tag. Also .. ne.. bin dann auch ma weg. Ab morgen weht hier mir dann nämlich ein andrer Wind, denn ich kann auch anders.. (andere Stimme: Was ist das denn für ein Vollspacken?) DAS SOGAR SEHR GUT..


----------



## Klos1 (29. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Rein gegangen: So.. jetzt hört mal zu ihr... ähm.. ähh.. mmh.. also.. ähhmm.. ähh.... wie auch immer, hier der Laden der fliegt gleich in Tausendteile, bevor hier noch jemand ein Mac kaufen möchte, soll er es jetzt machen, aber dann ist hier mal Schluss. Kotzt mich die ganze Zeit schon an das Dumpfbacken Theater hier jeden Tag. Also .. ne.. bin dann auch ma weg. Ab morgen weht hier mir dann nämlich ein andrer Wind, denn ich kann auch anders.. (andere Stimme: Was ist das denn für ein Vollspacken?) DAS SOGAR SEHR GUT..



Geh schlafen. Dein Hirn schaltet aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen schauen wir weiter. Dann können wir wieder schöne Diskussionen über IPad's führen. Gute Nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2010)

Ja, so gegen Abends geht es in Standby Modus und gegen Nachts kommt dann meistens der Bluescreen, dann geht garnichts mehr ;P


----------



## Klos1 (29. März 2010)

Bluescreen? Läuft da kein MAC OS?


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2010)

Nee.. da läuft kein Mac OS X ;P


Habe aber ein ganz guten Prozessor drin, i7 nämlich, so in manchen Momenten mache ich den Turbo Boost an ;D


----------



## Crucial² (30. März 2010)

Ahoi,

ist schon bekannt wann das iPhone 4G in den Läden erhältlich ist? Bin drauf und dran mir eine iPhone zuzulegen!


----------



## Nebola (30. März 2010)

Soll wohl mitte Juni kommen.

Klick


----------



## Kyragan (30. März 2010)

http://www.golem.de/1003/74181.html

:X


----------



## Nebola (30. März 2010)

Tja, wer braucht das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



What's up with CERN ? Any Blackholes ?


----------



## Kyragan (30. März 2010)

Klick!


----------



## Nebola (30. März 2010)

bam bam bam baaaaaam

Klick


----------



## EspCap (30. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Soll wohl mitte Juni kommen.
> 
> Klick



Die WWDC ist leider noch nicht mal angekündigt, von daher ist der Termin extreme Spekulation... aber schön wäre es.
Die neuen Features klingen auch gut, nur CDMA irritiert mich etwas. Will Verizon jetzt der neue Exklusivpartner in den USA werden oder woher dieser Sinneswandel?


----------



## Klos1 (30. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> bam bam bam baaaaaam
> 
> Klick





> Entsprechend definiert die Marktforschungsgesellschaft NPD Group die iPad-Zielgruppe: Das Alter spiele eine untergeordnete Rolle, typische iPad-Fans aber* hätten kein Hirn* und besäßen bereits Apple-Produkte und verdienten darüber hinaus mehr als 100.000 US-Dollar im Jahr, das sind umgerechnet rund 75.000 Euro.



Ich hab das Forschungsergebnis mal etwas angepasst. Meiner Meinung nach wurde nämlich das wichtigste Kriterium vergessen. Auf NPD ist auch kein Verlass mehr.


----------



## Soramac (1. April 2010)

Zwar noch ein Gerücht: http://www.chip.de/news/iPhone-OS-4.0-soll-Multitasking-moeglich-machen_41924280.html

Aber.. da könnt ihr schonmal.. also.. wenn dann.. wisst schon.


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

Ja das wurde aber auch schon lange mal Zeit.


----------



## Nebola (3. April 2010)

So das iPad von innen.

Also da hätte man noch 4 Kartenslots und 10 USB SChnitstellen rein tun können, genug Platz ist ja noch vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2010)

Da sieht man, dass sie es können, aber nicht wollen.


----------



## Kyragan (3. April 2010)

Das machts nicht unbedingt besser. ;D


----------



## Rethelion (3. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Da sieht man, dass sie es können, aber nicht wollen.


Wo sieht man da dass sie es können?
Nur weil Platz ist heisst das nicht das Apple auch USB-Ports drauflöten könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2010)

Naja, sie könnten vieles, aber sie wollen es halt wie gesagt nicht. Wer sagt auch, dass sie Flash nicht einbauen können?, klar können sie es.

Trotz guter Kritik und positiven Erfahrungsberichten, sehe ich aber trotzdem für mich kein Kaufgrund es zu kaufen.


----------



## Kyragan (3. April 2010)

Ich finde die Tatsache, dass man dazu in der Lage wäre es aber nicht tut und damit ein Produkt gezielt am Konsumenten vorbeientwickelt, um ihm später mit Adaptern und Docking Stations noch mehr Geld aus dem Kreuz leiern zu können fast schon so asozial wie Steuerhinterziehung...


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2010)

Das machen aber deutlich viele andere Firmen auch so.


----------



## Nebola (3. April 2010)

Aber nicht auf Ebook Markt.


----------



## Rethelion (3. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das machen aber deutlich viele andere Firmen auch so.



Welche z.B.?


----------



## BinaufBlaue (3. April 2010)

Was haltet ihr von dem Ipad?


----------



## Nebola (3. April 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem Ipad?



Nichts.


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2010)

Sau geil das Ding. Es bietet soviele USB-Schnittstellen, daß mir inzwischen die Geräte zum anschließen ausgegangen sind. Serven kommt richtig geil auf dem Ding. Vor allem Flash kommt sehr gut rüber.
Und auch die Performance ist fantastisch, auch wenn man viele Sachen gleichzeitig offen hat. Es eignet sich auch ganz besonders, um es mal bequem per Hdmi an die Klotze anzuschließen. Die Tastatur ist zum arbeiten einfach ein genuss. Nichts vermittelt einem ein bessere Feedback beim schnellen Tippen als das Glas-Display des IPad's. Und die 64GB Variante mit UMTS ist für 830 Euro angesichts der von mir eben aufgezählten Features sowieso sowas von geschenkt.

Kurz gesagt, daß Ding ist absolut "must have"! Ich weiß garnicht, wie ich früher ohne dem Teil leben konnte. Es kann einfach alles!


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Welche z.B.?



Dazu kein Kommentar, man kann schon wieder ganz klar lesen, das Apple hier wieder die letzte Firma ist.


----------



## Kyragan (3. April 2010)

Wenn man Behauptungen aufstellt sollte man sie auch beweisen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2010)

Ich weiß doch schon ganz klar wieder, das die Firma dann in Schutz genommen wird, weil sie sonst was hat, aber Apple ist natürlich der letzte Schrott, man muss für jeden Mist ein Adapter kaufen.

Möchte dazu einfach nichts sagen.


----------



## Rethelion (3. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich weiß doch schon ganz klar wieder, das die Firma dann in Schutz genommen wird, weil sie sonst was hat, aber Apple ist natürlich der letzte Schrott, man muss für jeden Mist ein Adapter kaufen.
> 
> Möchte dazu einfach nichts sagen.



Mir fällt einfach kein Gerät ein bei dem erst mit einer Dockingstation oder einem Adapter die wichtigen Anschlüsse geliefert werden.
Bisher kenne ich nämlich nur Geräte bei denen die Dockingstation oder Portrep als Vereinfachung gedacht ist, wenn man z.B. nicht jedesmal alles abstecken will.


----------



## Erz1 (3. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Mir fällt einfach kein Gerät ein bei dem erst mit einer Dockingstation oder einem Adapter die wichtigen Anschlüsse geliefert werden.
> Bisher kenne ich nämlich nur Geräte bei denen die Dockingstation oder Portrep als Vereinfachung gedacht ist, wenn man z.B. nicht jedesmal alles abstecken will.



Doch, mein alter MP4 Player von Phillips! XD
Zum Aufladen musste man extra ne Dockingstation kaufen -.- (oder halt per PC aufladen...)


----------



## Nebola (3. April 2010)

Das stimmt aber trotzdem.

Das ist als wenn ich mir nen Laptop kaufe und der hat keine USB Schnittstellen. Dann muss ich mir nen Adapter oder sonstigen Scheiß kaufen.

Das hat nix damit zutun das Apple Scheiße ist oder auch nicht, ich habe nichts gegen Apple. 

Aber bei einem solchen Gerät für einen solchen Preis kann man etwas simples wie Cardreader/USB Slot doch wirklich verlangen.


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2010)

Hallo, 

bin neu hier im Forum und suche Hilfe. Habe mir kürzlich das IPad gekauft. Leider passt der Stromstecker zum aufladen nicht in die Steckdose. Ein passender Adapter lag leider nicht bei.
Kennt jemand einen Adapter, wo ich diesen Stecker

http://www.derselber...r_anschluss.jpg

für folgende Steckvorrichtung

http://www.h-scharf....n/steckdose.jpg

adaptieren kann?

Danke im Voraus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. April 2010)

Neu mit 5500 Post, respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (3. April 2010)

Kann man mit dem Ipad Siedler 7 Spielen und mit Maus? Weil hab gehört das die Hardware ned so flott sein soll.


----------



## Nebola (3. April 2010)

Klar, das Ding hat nen i5, 4Gb Ram und 5770 drin, locker auf Ultra.


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2010)

Ist das jetzt ernst gemeint?

Das sind keine Laptops, oder Desktop PC's oder sonst was.

Im Allgemeinen ein größeres iPhone :>


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2010)

Ja, aber ein großes IPhone braucht halt keine Sau und genau das ist der Punkt. Jeder mit Hirn kauft sich dann für 800 Euro ein schickes Notebook. Das kann ich auch überall mitnehmen und ich kann alles damit machen.
Genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer mein junger Padawan.


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2010)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Kein Flash: wirklich ein Nachteil?*
Seit Steve Jobs Keynote, auf der er das iPad vorstellte, hagelte es für Apple Kritik. Der einfache Grund: Das Tablet unterstützt keine Flash-Inhalte. Inzwischen scheint sich allerdings immer mehr herauszukristallisieren, dass dies kein Nachteil sein muss.


Der Flash-Entwickler Morgen Adams von Adobe sagte schon früh, er sehe keinen Sinn in einer Flash-Version für das iPad. Der Hauptgrund liegt darin, dass Flash-Inhalte nicht für die Bedienung mit einemTouchscreen ausgerichtet sind. Daran, so Adams, könnten weder Adobe, noch Apple, noch neue Hardware-Komponenten etwas ändern. Die meisten in Flash programmierten Spiele, Programme oder Menüs bräuchten einen sichtbaren Mauszeiger, um überhaupt ausgeführt oder bedient werden zu können. Grund dafür sei, dass Flash erkennt, ob tatsächlich "geklickt", oder mit der Maus nur über einen Button gefahren wird und bei einem sogenannten "Mouseover" häufig andere Befehle ausgeführt werden. Alles, was Apple oder Adobe demnach tun könnten, sei Flash-Inhalte auf dem iPhone oder iPod sichtbar zu machen, auch wenn sie dann nicht richtig funktionieren würden.

Hinzu kommt, dass immer mehr große Internet-Dienste speziell für das iPad Versionen ihrer Websites entwickeln, die nicht Flash, sondern stattdessen HTML 5 zur Darstellung ihrer Inhalte nutzen. So haben beispielsweise die New York Times und das Time Magazine auf Seiten der Nachrichten-Medien den Anfang gemacht. Doch auch an der Front der Video-Anbieter zeichnet sich ein Technologie-Wechsel ab: Brightcove, ein US-Unternehmen, das für mehr als 1.300 Web-Dienste die Infrastruktur für Video-Auslieferung stellt, testet derzeit eine HTML-5-Variante seiner Leistungen ebenso wie das beliebte Film- und Serien-Portal Hulu.com.[/font]


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2010)

Und was heißt das? Das Teil ist Schrott! Hol ich mir lieber nen Laptop und kann damit machen, was ich will. Aber schön zu sehen, daß sie sogar nen Flashentwickler dafür bezahlen um den Kritikern Argumente liefern zu können.
Wie sieht es dann mit Javascript Events im Sinne von mouseover aus? Werd ich mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, sobald mir ein IPhone über den Weg läuft um zu sehen, ob die da nicht nur Scheiße labern.


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2010)

Klos, langsam wirst du lächerlich ...


----------



## Nebola (3. April 2010)

Seid lieb oder die hier kommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (3. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Klos, langsam wirst du lächerlich ...



Das denk ich mir bei dir schon länger. Ich versteh nicht wie man eine Firma auf Teufel komm raus verteidigen kann.
Deine Argumentation entzieht sich von allein jeglicher Logik. "Apple entwickelt absichtlich am Kunden vorbei um sie mehr abzocken zu können"-"Na und? Machen andere doch auch!". Was fürn Schwachsinn. Heißen wir seit neustem gut, dass wir abgezockt werden? Seit wann verteidigt man fehlende Inhalte? Das ist wie, wenn ich dir erzähl dass das Fußballspiel am Samstag abend so ganz ohne Ball und Seitenlinien viel schöner war als normal...
Oder ums besser zu verdeutlichen: "Also mein Auto ist viel ruhiger ohne Motor"... >_>


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2010)

Ich finds nur lächerlich, das ihr Solche Fehler um jedes Haar bei Apple sucht. Wenn sie nicht so erfolgreich wären, würde es Euch scheißdreck angehen. Aber ich lese hier nur raus, das angeblich alle anderen Firmen, viel besser sind und bessere Produkte liefern als Apple, wenns dem so sei, dann würde es Euch nämlich überhaupt nicht interessieren, ob Apple jetzt beim iPad eine USB Schnittstelle hat oder nicht, aber weil es nichts besseres gibt, muss man das Produkt bis zum Boden fertig machen.


----------



## Nebola (3. April 2010)

Was anderes hat es ja auch nicht verdient.

Bei einer Firma wie Apple, die solange im Geschäft ist, aber solche Dinge Leisten, da ist lächerlich.

Wenn es jetzt nen HP Tablet wäre das groß angepriesen wird mit viel Wirbel drum und das hat keine Standard Schnittstellen, wieso sollte ich da sagen "Ok wenns Appel wäre wärs ne Katastrophe".

Es ist halt so das Apple nen Tablet angekündigt und sonstwas hat und was es z.b. nicht hat, dass haben andere nunmal "verbessert"/"nachgerüstet".

Soll ich Ford zuflamen weil ein Auto keine Klimaanlage hat, bei VW fürn gleichen Preis hat es aber eine ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn sie nicht so erfolgreich wären, würde es Euch scheißdreck angehen.



Erfolgreich mit was? das einzige was sie gutes zu Standen gebracht haben war das Iphone. :> 

Ipod. Muhhahahah überteuert MP3 Player? MAC überteuert Mist. 

Ipad? 

über Grosses Iphone.. was nicht mal Flash kann. :> Kein USB hat nicht mal HDMI. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WTF? CRAP

FATIZ:
das einzige was sie je gut gemacht haben war das Iphone.

warum sind sie im Moment so erfolgreich? Ganz einfach weill nun alle 0815 Affen Mac etc wollen weil Apfel drauf ist weil das cool ist.

es bleibt aber überteuer Schrot (bis auf das Iphone)


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2010)

Nothing more to say, ist zwar verständlich, das hier schon seit Anfangs Apple erwähnt wurde, keine richtige Diskussionsplattform ist auf Buffed.de, aber sowas hier.. ist echt nicht schön.


----------



## Nebola (3. April 2010)

Nunja, den iPod würde ich nicht als überteuerten Mist bezeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Sora, wie soll man Diskutieren wenn du Stur auf der Rosa Apple Seite bleibst ?


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2010)

Wenn irgendetwas total scheiße ist, dann sag ich das auch. Die Firma ist dabei völlig egal. Ob sie erfolgreich ist, oder nicht spielt auch keine Rolle. Es geht um das Produkt oder im Falle von Apple geht es mir auch allgemein um die Firmenpolitik, über die ich mich aufrege. Was aber nicht heißt, daß ich alles prinzipiell schlecht mache, nur weil ein Apfel drauf ist. Ich mach nur das schlecht, was in meinen Augen wirklich schlecht ist. Das IPhone gehört da z.B. nicht dazu.

Wenn ich mich also über etwas aufrege, dann hat das Gründe. Diese Ansicht muss natürlich nicht jeder mit mir teilen. Willst du allerdings mit mir über das IPad diskutieren, dann brauchst du sinnvolle Gegenargumente.
Beim IPad wirst du da nur schwer welche finden. Was bisher kam war doch alles recht schwammig.


----------



## Rethelion (3. April 2010)

Jetzt mal ehrlich was erwartest du? Apple macht mächtig Werbung für das iPad und hypt das Teil so richtig; andere Firmen bringen Tablets raus und keinem fällt es auf weil die Firmen nicht großartig Werbung machen. Wo werden jetzt eher die schlechten Sachen auffallen? Bei einem Produkt das in aller Munde ist, oder bei irgendeinem Nischenprodukt das keiner kennt?

Btw. mit dir endet jede Diskussion damit, dass du beleidigt bist; so kann man auch nicht diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2010)

Wie gesagt, es bringt nichts hier zu diskutieren, zwar lass ich mich hier nicht noch lange nicht.. also.. Kopflos vom Stuhl hauen, nur, wenn hier 5 Leute gegen 1 Person ist, wird hier jedes Wort im Detail beurteilt. Ich selbst interessiere mich nicht für das iPad und forsch das Internet nicht jede Sekunde nach, um Testberichte zu lesen und Argumente zu suchen. Mir gehts hier darum, das manche die Firma selbst, ins lächerliche oder schlechte ziehen. Ich finde das iPad selbst auch ''scheiße'' und werde es mir nicht zulegen.

Es gibt bestimmt genug andere Leute, die sinnvolle Argumente zu dem iPad liefern können, aber die befinden sich nunmal nicht im Buffed.de Forum, sondern in ganz anderen.

Von meiner Seite, werde hier zu dem Thema nichts weiteres mehr sagen, sondern nur Kaufhilfen oder Sonstige Fragen zu Apple beantworten, aber keine Diskussionen mehr führen, wie schön und schlecht und beschissen hier alles ist.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> sondern in ganz anderen.



http://www.macfreak.nl/ ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.apfeltalk.de/forum/content/ ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. April 2010)

Jetzt aufeinmal ist es Scheiße, er wird drumrum geredet, ach Flash muss net sein, USb auch net, wer braucht Cardreader usw, aber richtige Argumente hast du nicht wirklci gehabt.

Und wegen nichtrichtig Diskutieren, wer von uns hat keine Argumente und stellt sich stur ?

Und Rethelion hat da Recht, bei dem Hyphe den Apple bringt ist es logisch das man guckt was gut und schlecht ist.

Wenn keiner nen Tablet kennt das genauso ist, weil kein Hyphe drum gemacht wird/wurde, wie soll man drüber urteilen.

Jedesmal heißt es du kaufst dir keinst, aber bei jedem guten Argument heißt es "Apple will da nicht/braucht das nicht/sonstwas".

Wenn mir jmd nen iPad verkaufen wollte, würde ich das höchstens nehmen wenn es nicht mehr als 80/100 € kostet, habe ich abends für Bett net Konsole.
Oder für Notizen/Fotos sonstwas, alles andere wäre für mich total uninteressant.

Dann zeig doch einfach mal nen anderes Tablet das wie das iPad ist, oder noch viel schlechter oder whatever.

Und auch jetzt scheint es so ls ob du wieder beleidigt von dannen ziehst.


----------



## Klos1 (4. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es gibt bestimmt genug andere Leute, die sinnvolle Argumente zu dem iPad liefern können, aber die befinden sich nunmal nicht im Buffed.de Forum, sondern in ganz anderen.



Ich habe den Satz mal korrigiert. Und wo sich die befinden, daß kann ich dir sagen: Im Irrenhaus!

Im übrigen ist hier niemand gegen dich, sondern gegen das IPad. Und das so viele Leute auf Apple rumhacken, da ist Apple ganz allein schuld. Solche Leute suchen sich das Zielobjekt nicht per /random aus.
Es hat schon Gründe, warum viele Leute über Apple schimpfen. Apple liefert genug Gründe. Beschwere dich also bei denen.


----------



## Erz1 (4. April 2010)

Nja. Es hat halt Design und das finden einige schön und würden sich deswegen keinen Laptop kaufen - wäre für mich das einzige herbeigezogene Argument für das IPad.

Außerdem verstehe ich nicht, warum man nicht mehrere Funktionen gleichzeitig öffnen kann - um Strom zu sparen und somit die Leistungsfähigkeit und Akkulaufzeit zu erhöhen ist auch herbei gezogen - jedes Handy ab 80€ kann das sogar heute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (5. April 2010)

Warten wir doch einfach mal paar Monate ab wieviele Leute im Endeffekt wirklich scharf darauf sind mit dem Ding filme zu schauen und Bücher zu lesen.

Wenn es hilft Flash zu verdrängen hätte das sogar einen positiven Effekt.
Und wer sich von Apple diktieren lassen will was er auf seinem Gerät laufen lassen darf der ist selber schuld. Hoffentlich muss es nicht irgendwann auch der Rest büssen.


----------



## EspCap (5. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> FATIZ:
> das einzige was sie je gut gemacht haben war das Iphone.



Man kann über Apple sagen was man will, aber das ist definitiv nicht wahr. Der iPod die gesammte Musikindustrie maßgebend beeinflusst und an dem haben sie nichts falsch gemacht.
Er ist vielleicht etwas teurer als ein 'normaler' MP3 Player, aber es gibt nichts was ihm in Sachen Usability und Funktion gleich kommt.

Über Macs, iPads und iPhones kann man sich streiten, aber so eine Aussage ist einfach Schwachsinn, sorry.


----------



## Kyragan (5. April 2010)

Naja wenn man aber das wichtigste an nem MP3-Player ranzieht, den Sound, dann steht der iPod nicht allzuweit vorn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber stimmt schon der iPod ist wie viele Produkte nicht fehlerfrei aber definitiv ein gutes Gerät. Wenn auch teuer.
Ich denke über iMac, iPod und die MacBooks müssen wir nicht reden. Die sind für sich sinnvolle und gute Produkte.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. April 2010)

Vergesst bitte nicht, dass bei Apple erst immer die zweite oder dritte Revision eines Produktes wirklich brauchbar ist.

Beim iPod ging anfangs nur FireWire. Ausserdem lief es nicht unter Windows.
Beim iPhone dasselbe, da wurde es erst mit OS 3.x richtig brauchbar.

beim iPad wirds dasselbe sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. April 2010)

Man kann reden wie man will, wenn Leute sich stur gegen Apple stellen.

Solang es kostenlos wäre, würden sie es ja nehmen, aber was ist heute bitte schön noch kostenlos? :>


----------



## EspCap (5. April 2010)

Da ist schon was dran, ja. Aber letztenendes wurde doch alles gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und für gewöhnlich sind early adopter auch nur Leute, die echte Fans sind und über die ersten Mankos hinwegsehen.

Übrigens - ein neues iPhone OS steht an : http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/05/apple-holding-iphone-os-4-event-april-8th/
Bleibt abzuwarten ob das dann gleichzeitig die WWDC 2010 ist und ob bei der Gelgenheit auch gleich das iPhone 3.1 vorgestellt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit : Fast schon vergessen wie sehr ich HTML Tags liebe...


----------



## Rethelion (5. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Übrigens - ein neues iPhone OS steht an : http://www.engadget....vent-april-8th/
> Bleibt abzuwarten ob das dann gleichzeitig die WWDC 2010 ist und ob bei der Gelgenheit auch gleich das iPhone 3.1 vorgestellt wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hoffentlich dauerts da nicht lange bis es einen JB gibt^^


----------



## EspCap (5. April 2010)

Naja, wirklich brauchen wird man den da eh nicht mehr. Schon bei 3.0 wäre zumindest für mich der einzige Grund das Backgrounding, und es gibt ja schon belegte Vermutungen dass das seinen Weg in 4.0 findet, in welcher Form auch immer.

Gibt es eigentlich inzwischen überhaupt für 3.1.3 was? Von good old George hört man diesbezüglich ja nicht viel in letzter Zeit...


----------



## Kyragan (5. April 2010)

Um das iPad brauchbar zu machen müssten sie n komplett neues Gerät entwickeln. :X


----------



## Soramac (5. April 2010)

Blub.


----------



## Klos1 (5. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Man kann über Apple sagen was man will, aber das ist definitiv nicht wahr. Der iPod die gesammte Musikindustrie maßgebend beeinflusst und an dem haben sie nichts falsch gemacht.
> Er ist vielleicht etwas teurer als ein 'normaler' MP3 Player, aber es gibt nichts was ihm in Sachen Usability und Funktion gleich kommt.
> 
> Über Macs, iPads und iPhones kann man sich streiten, aber so eine Aussage ist einfach Schwachsinn, sorry.



Das kommt darauf an. Wenn jemand einen MP3 Player sucht, mit dem er ungebunden machen kann, was er will, ohne nach Apple's Pfeife tanzen zu müssen, dann holt er sich bestimmt keinen IPod.
Und ja, da kenne ich eine Menge, die ihren MP3 Player einfach so an den PC anschließen wollen, um danach auf die Ordner zugreifen zu können.

Und was der IPod jetzt an Funktionen hat, die ein anderer MP3-Player dieser Preisklasse nicht erfüllen würde, daß musst du mir mal aufzeigen.


----------



## EspCap (5. April 2010)

Über das iPad kann man sich bis zum Release des nächsten iPads streiten - fest steht dass es ihnen aus den Händen gerissen wird.

http://twitpic.com/1cwryn
http://www.fscklog.c...g-verkauft.html

Edit, @Klos - ja, es gibt MP3 Player die die gleichen Funktionen haben wie ein iPod. Aber bei keinem ist es so gut und flüssig gemacht. Nenn mir beispielsweise mal einen Player der dem Touch ernsthaft Konkurrenz machen kann...


----------



## Soramac (5. April 2010)

Ihr tut auch so, wenn man jetzt ein iPod kauft, das es so super unglaublich, kompliziert ist , dort Musik drauf zu spielen.

iTunes ist wirklich ein gutes Programm, um seine Musik zu verwalten, Musikstellen rauszuschneiden ,  nach Top Liedern im App Store zu suchen oder Filmen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> iTunes ist wirklich ein gutes Programm, um seine Musik zu verwalten



Nein...

darum werden dafür auch nen Haufen andere Programme genutzt... alles nur nicht iTunes...


----------



## Soramac (5. April 2010)

Auf was war das bezogen, auf den iPod oder auf Musik verwalten?


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Auf was war das bezogen, auf den iPod oder auf Musik verwalten?



Auf iTunes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. April 2010)

Wenn du keinen iPod hast, klar. Aber wenn schon,  ist iTunes nicht schlecht, gibt natürlich auch Alternativen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2010)

Ich versteh sowieso nicht was sich Apple dabei gedacht hat iTunes zu erzwingen...
Ich mein... die kriegen von dem Verkauf schon genug Kohle quer in den Allerwertesten geschoben... was ist also für sie so unsäglich abstoßend daran die normale Ordnerverwaltung dafür zu benutzen zu lassen?


----------



## Klos1 (5. April 2010)

Bei meinen Handy hab ich auch MP3-Funktion und habe von Nokia Software zum verwalten bekommen. Es gibt auch nen Online-Store. Die Software kann für mich das gleiche, was ITunes auch kann.
Der springende Punkt ist nur, ich muss es nicht nutzen, ich kann. Wenn ich nicht will, dann steck ich das Ding über USB an und greife auf die Ordner zu, wie man es auf dem Computer halt gewohnt ist.

@Touch: Ich weiß es nicht, weil mich die Thematik genau null interessiert. Mir reicht wie gesagt schon die MP3-Funktion am Handy.
Dennoch wage ich zu bezweifeln, daß es dafür kein Konkurrenzprodukt gibt.


----------



## Soramac (5. April 2010)

Weil es so ist, warum ein Battle.net Account machen, wenn es vorher auch so einfach ging?

Edit: Glaub zum Touch gibt es eine Art Konkurrenz von Creative, aber naja..

Aus meiner Sicht, kann ich mein iPhone genau so an meinen Mac anschließen, meine Listen erstellen und bei Musik hinzufügen, was ich möchte und was nicht. Ist für mich jetzt kein Umweg. Klar muss man sagen, auf dem Mac ist Standardmäßig iTunes installiert, aber für jeden normal Windows Nutzer, muss er sich iTunes Online runter laden und ein unfrei williges Programm auf dem Rechner, aber das hat mich dazu früher geführt, das ich zu mehr Apple Produkten gekommen bin, weil es für mich so einfach war. 

Ist für jeden anders, manche sagen, es erscheint ständig ein Fehler und nichts funktioniert, aber für mich war das nicht so.


----------



## Rethelion (5. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, wirklich brauchen wird man den da eh nicht mehr.



Install..hust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Soramac schrieb:


> iTunes ist wirklich ein gutes Programm, um seine Musik zu verwalten, Musikstellen rauszuschneiden , nach Top Liedern im App Store zu suchen oder Filmen.



An sich ist es nicht schlecht, mich stört nur dass es ziemlich lahm ist und ich mir jedesmal die Wiedergabeliste schrotte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (5. April 2010)

Weil ich keine Firma kenne, die den Kunden mehr ihren Willen aufzwängen möchte, als Apple. Und genau deswegen würde ich von denen aus Prinzip nichts kaufen. Und wenn es fünfmal so toll wie das IPhone ist.
Irgendwo reicht es ganz einfach.


----------



## Soramac (5. April 2010)

Edit oben.

Rethelion, iTunes läuft unter Mac ziemlich schneller, als ich im Apple Store war und auf einem Mac Pro iTunes öffnete, bum!, es war offen.

Unter Windows hast du recht, da läuft es bei mir auch net schneller, manchmal dauert es ewig oder öffnet sich schon nach 5sec.


----------



## Kyragan (5. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Edit: Glaub zum Touch gibt es eine Art Konkurrenz von Creative, aber naja..


Zune von Microsoft nicht vergessen. Eigentlich auchn gutes Gerät, hatn Kumpel von mir.

Mich stört an iPod egal welcher Ausführung und dem iPhone hauptsächlich iTunes. Das OS ist absolut flüssig, der Touchscreen funktioniert einwandfrei. Der Sound geht in Ordnung, wenngleich es Player gibt die bessere Tonqualität rüberbringen. Wenn das iPhone ne brauchbare Kamera hätte und Multitasking zulassen würde(was es offensichtlich mit der neuen 4G Version tut) ists wirklich ein Rund-um-sorglos-Smartphone. Wenn man von iTunes absieht.
Ich werde einfach ungern zu Programmen gezwungen, wo doch jeder andere Mitstreiter auf diesem Markt auf einfaches Drag&Drop aus dem Ordner setzt.
Wie gut das Ding unter Snow Leopard läuft ist mir zu dem Zeitpunkt relativ schnuppe, weil ich aktuell keinen iMac/kein MacBook besitze. Naja vllt. bald... :X


----------



## Tikume (6. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> iTunes ist wirklich ein gutes Programm, um seine Musik zu verwalten, Musikstellen rauszuschneiden ,  nach Top Liedern im App Store zu suchen oder Filmen.



Geschmackssache. Für mich ist es eine reine Gängelung, andere werden es toll finden.
Was halt nervt ist der ungerechtfertigte kritiklose Hype und die Annahme dass sich alles um das iZeugs drehen muss.
Sieht man ja auch gerne im Forum wo dann z.B. die Buffed Show speziell für den iPod gewünscht wird ohne überhaupt dran zu denken dass es auch andere Player gibt.

Am Ende ist es doch einfach so dass Apple Zeug macht das sicher nicht schlecht ist, aber auch nicht unbedingt besser als die Konkurrenz.
Entscheidend ist was der Nutzer bevorzugt.


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

http://www.golem.de/1004/74282.html

Für alle die sich für die Technik hier dem iPad interessieren.


----------



## EspCap (6. April 2010)

Hab ich vorhin schon gelesen, eigentlich nichts überraschendes. 
Ich versteh nicht wieso viele anscheinend gedacht haben dass das ein Cortex A9 ist, es war ja eigentlich zu erwarten das Teil kein DualCore ist, oder?
Und das Apple ganz alleine einen SOC erfindet und baut hat doch auch keiner ernsthaft erwartet, es war ja von Anfang an klar dass das ein ARM ist...


----------



## Ogil (6. April 2010)

Naja - wenn sie sich die Muehe machen ein eigenes Multi-Chip/PoP-Modul zu entwerfen haette man ja gleich auf den aktuellen Cortex setzen koennen. Aber wahrscheinlich kommt dann naechstes Jahr das iPad+ das genau den drin hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (6. April 2010)

Naja, der hätte mehr Strom gefressen... und die Leistung des A4 scheint ja ganz nett zu sein, da ist doch eine lange Akkulaufzeit ein schönerer Bonus als mehr Rechenpower die man sowieso kaum brauchen würde.


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Solange alle Anwendungen flüssig laufen brauchts auch nicht mehr Power.

Edit:Will it Blend?


----------



## Tikume (6. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Solange alle Anwendungen flüssig laufen brauchts auch nicht mehr Power.
> 
> Edit:Will it Blend?



Damit wäre zumindest ein Nachteil des iPads enthüllt: Es passt nicht so ohne weiteres in einen Mixer.

Man sollte wohl auch besser drinnen bleiben damit:
http://www.golem.de/1004/74274.html


----------



## Klos1 (6. April 2010)

Ja, aber hat man dann endlich mal den passenden Mixer gefunden, so kristallisiert sich der größte Nachteil des IPads auch als Vorteil heraus. Da von anfang an keine Feautres geboten werden, kann man auch keine verlieren, wenn man das Ding durch den Mixer dreht. Dennoch ist es aber noch kompakter und platzsparender. Vielleicht sollte Apple jeder Packung einen dieser Mixer beilegen.


----------



## EspCap (8. April 2010)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung - heute, 19 Uhr MESZ : iPhone OS 4.0 Keynote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal schauen ob es einen Livestream gibt, gespannt sein darf man auf jeden Fall... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (8. April 2010)

Danke, habe aber auch dran gedacht, werde über CHIP den Live Newsticker verfolgen.


----------



## EspCap (8. April 2010)

Haben die einen? Gut, das wäre dann die Notlösung wenn es keinen Livestream geben sollte bzw. wenn der bei mir nicht gescheit läuft.


----------



## EspCap (8. April 2010)

Es geht los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/08/live-from-apples-iphone-os-4-event/?sort=newest&refresh=60


----------



## Rethelion (8. April 2010)

Schreibt hier dann eine Zusammenfassung der wichtigen Sachen; den Liveticker schau ich nicht an wenn die Steve wieder nur 10Jahre alte Sachen als innovative Neuentwicklung anpreist.


----------



## EspCap (8. April 2010)

Ok, die Neuerungen in Kurzform :

*Allgemeines*

- 1500 neue APIs, 100 neue Features
- Eigene Hintergrundbilder für den Homescreen
- In App-SMS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Multitasking* 

- Apps die im Hintergrund laufen können über 2x Homebutton drücken in einer Art Dock angezeigt und geswitcht werden. Es gibt verschiedene APIs für Multitasking




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Privacy-Verbesserung : Statusbar-Symbol zeigt an wenn eine App auf CoreLocation zugreift und in den Settings lässt sich anzeigen welche Apps in den letzten 24h die Position wissen wollten
- 'Local notifications' - Notifications vom Phone gesendet, ohne Server. Quasi wie Kalendererinnerungen, nur durch 3rd Party Apps.
- Task completion - Apps können z.B. einen Upload im Hintergrund beenden und sich dann schliessen
- Fast app switching - Apps können sich merken wo sie waren und dann diesen Zustand beim nächsten Start schnell wiederherstellen


*Ordner*

- Ordner auf dem Homescreen! Apps lassen sich zu anderen in Ordner legen. Wenn man Ordner antippt kann er wie das OS X Dock ein Fenster mit den Apps in ihm anzeigen. 
- Dadurch kann man bis zu 2160 Apps gleichzeitig auf dem iPhone haben (ohne Ordner 180)


*Mail*

- Unified Mailbox - verschiedene Mailkonten können Mails in einen Eingang werfen
- Mailanhänge können mit Apps geöffnet werden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*iBooks*

- iBook App auf auf dem iPhone, inklusive Store





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Winnie the Pooh kostenlos! Hell yeah!

*Enterprise*

- besserer Datenschutz
- Apps können über WLAN/3G an Geräte geschickt werden
- mehrere Exchange Accounts
- Verschlüsseltes VPN




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Game Center* 

- Social Gaming Network von Apple
- Achievements, Matchmaking, Ranglisten..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*iAd*

- Mobile Werbung - Apple gefällt bisherige Werbung in kostenlosen/billigen Apps nicht : 'Our devs are putting ads into apps, and for lack of a better way to say it, we think most of this kind of advertising sucks'
- iAd-Werbung soll Interaktion ermöglichen und Emotionen auslösen
- Werbung soll die App nicht schliessen, wenn man auf sie klickt - iAd ist im OS intergriert
- Apple hostet die Werbung
- Funktioniert mit HTML5
- Beispiel an Werbung für Toy Story 3 - Trailer, News und Minispiele in der iAd. Auch z.B. Maps und Appstore Integration ist möglich
- Viel Interaktion mit der 'Werbung' möglich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Dev Preview heute, Release im Sommer.
- Nur für 3GS, 3G und iPod Touch 2G und 3G. Touch 2G und iPhone 3G werden kein Multitasking beherrschen (und evtl. auch weitere Features vermissen).

- Q&A lässt sich im Engadget-Ticker mitverfolgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.engadget....west&refresh=60




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




-------------------

Ich hoffe ich hab nichts vergessen. Abschliessend doch ein sehr großes Update auf das man sehr gespannt sein darf. Schade dass die 'älteren' Geräte kein Multitasking können werden, aber das ist wohl hardwarebedingt.


----------



## Shefanix (8. April 2010)

Woohoo! :>

Edit: Ach, sieht doch nett aus von den Neuerungen :>


----------



## EspCap (8. April 2010)

Jopp, auf jeden Fall. Das größte Update bisher, ich bin schon fast geneigt mir einen Dev Account zuzulegen wegen der Preview 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber irgendwie lohnt sich das nicht ohne Mac, und vermutlich braucht man sogar für die Preview einen....


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2010)

da haben die aber viel aus dem Jailbreak gelernt =)


----------



## EspCap (9. April 2010)

Das Video zur Keynote ist online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1004fk8d5gt/event/


----------



## Tikume (9. April 2010)

Fehlt nur noch dass sich Apple jetzt Multitasking patentieren lässt und alle verklagt die das benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. April 2010)

Als nächstes erfinden sie USB und den SD-Memory Card-Slot


----------



## Niranda (9. April 2010)

Ihr veräppelt immer Apple....
Schaut mal wer ein Patent auf PC-Mäuse hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne das Patent wäre Apple nie so "groß" geworden. ^^


----------



## Klos1 (9. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Dass es kaum Games mit Mac-Client gibt, liegt sicherlich nicht an Apple.
> Wenn der Mac soweit verbreitet wäre wie Windows gäbe es von jedem Game ne Mac und ne PC-Version. Ist einfach ne Kosten/Nutzen-Frage seitens der Entwickler.
> Mit nem aktuellen Mac, der immerhin ne HD4850 verbaut hat kann man schon anständig zocken, wenn man das wöllte. Angeblich wollte Apple in den neuen Mac sogar HD5xxx Grafikkarten verbauen. Allerdings kamen die zu spät, um noch im aktuellen 27" Verwendung zu finden.



In letzter Konsequenz liegt es schon an Apple. Denn Apple wäre verbreiteter, wenn sie nicht für jeden Scheiß ihr eigenes Ding durchziehen würden, die Preise nicht so völlig überteuert wären (siehe zum Beispiel Aufpreis für diverse Grafikkarten auf der Apple-Seite) und wenn sie den Kunden beim Gebrauch ihrer Produkte nicht derart einschränken würden, so wie es an vielen Stellen der Fall ist.

Apple ist kein Gamer-unfreundliches Pack, Apple ist für mich ein Kunden-unfreundliches Pack. Wenn Apple eine große Verbreitung im Bereich der Desktop-PC's finden würde, dann würden die Entwickler auch Software zur Verfügung stellen.

Aber dafür müssten sie ihre Firmenphilosophie nochmal gründlich überdenken.


----------



## Crucial² (9. April 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ihr veräppelt immer Apple....
> Schaut mal wer ein Patent auf PC-Mäuse hat
> 
> 
> ...



Apple hat doch nicht ernsthaft ein Patent auf PC Mäuse? oO


----------



## Kyragan (9. April 2010)

Apple hat Patente auf so ziemlich alles.
Im Grunde hat auch der Windows-User Apple ne Menge zu verdanken. Wenn Apple nicht gewesen wäre, wer weiß wie lange Windows-User auf ne grafische Oberfläche gewartet hätten. Wer weiß ob wir ne Maus nutzen würden, wie wir es heute tun.


----------



## Ogil (9. April 2010)

Naja - Apple hat die Maus vielleicht populaer gemacht. Erfunden wuerde sie von Douglas Engelbart der fuers SRI arbeitete - und das SRI vergab auch eine Lizenz an Apple, damit diese Maeuse bauen duerfen (fuer einen laecherlichen Betrag).


----------



## Kyragan (9. April 2010)

Imo ist der Bekanntheitsgrad das wichtigste an der Sache. Genau wie das Web eigentlich nen internes Kommunikationsmittel am CERN war und irgendwann weltöffentlich als Internet bekannt geworden ist. So ähnlich verhält sichs imo auch mit der Maus.


----------



## Ogil (9. April 2010)

Das ist sicher wahr - aber vom Bekanntheitsgrad bekommt man keine Patente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Apple ist für mich ein Kunden-unfreundliches Pack



Dir ist bewusst dass Apple in den letzten 3 Jahren den JD Power Kundenzufriedenheits-Award gewonnen hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und es gibt genug Mac Entwickler, da muss man sich keine Sorgen machen...


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

Man kann froh sein, das solche Leute verschont bleiben von Apple 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts gegen dich Klos.


----------



## Klos1 (9. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Apple hat Patente auf so ziemlich alles.
> Im Grunde hat auch der Windows-User Apple ne Menge zu verdanken. Wenn Apple nicht gewesen wäre, wer weiß wie lange Windows-User auf ne grafische Oberfläche gewartet hätten. Wer weiß ob wir ne Maus nutzen würden, wie wir es heute tun.



Das ist aber nicht dein Ernst, oder? Eine grafische Benutzeroberfläche hätte es so und so gegeben. Oder glaubst du ernsthaft, daß du zwar 3D-Spiele spielst, aber auf der Konsole arbeitest?
Nicht wirklich oder?



EspCap schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst dass Apple in den letzten 3 Jahren den JD Power Kundenzufriedenheits-Award gewonnen hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das sagt aus, daß Apple-User zufrieden sind, na und? Apple-User haben aber kein Problem mit der Firmenphilosohie von Apple, denn sonst hätten sie kein Apple-Gerät.
Ich könnte auch eine Umfrage starten, um zu sehen, wieviel Leute Apple aus den gleichen Gründen wie ich sie habe kacke finden und sich deswegen niemals ein Apple-Gerät kaufen würden.
Auch da würde ich erstaunliche Zahlen zu Tage fördern.

Was ich also sagen will ist, daß du deratige Umfragen in der Pfeife rauchen kannst. Außerdem ist es unbestritten, daß viele Apple-Produkte gute Qualität haben. Sollte man erwarten können, wenn man das doppelte bezahl, oder? Um so natürlicher ist es, daß die Apple-Käufer mit ihren Produkten zufrieden sind.

Ändert aber rein garnichts an dem, was nicht nur ich, sondern viele andere auch an Apple bemängeln. Wenn du meinst, daß sei die Qualität der Produkte, dann hast du mich in der Hinsicht nie richtig verstanden. Vom IPad mal abgesehen, daß ist Müll.


----------



## Hotgoblin (9. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Man kann froh sein, das solche Leute verschont bleiben von Apple
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso denn?

Also ich hab zwar kein Apple Produkt bis jetzt aber mir kommt
Apple wesentlich besser rüber als Mircrosoft.


----------



## Rethelion (9. April 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Also ich hab zwar kein Apple Produkt bis jetzt aber mir kommt
> Apple wesentlich besser rüber als Mircrosoft.



Und warum?
Wenn du hierfür keine Gründe nennen kannst fällst du in den "Apple Mode"-Bereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. April 2010)

Ich glaube er meinte dass man froh sein kann dass Apple von solchen Leuten verschont wird... oder?

Achja, ist euch übrigens bei der Präsentation von iAd was aufgefallen? Die iAds haben nicht gefragt ob sie die Location haben dürfen bevor sie sie verwendet haben... das zum Thema erhöhte Privacy für CoreLocation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

Jep das meine Ich, lieber sollen solche Leute gar nicht erst in die Hände kommen, mit solchen Produkten. Man kann es einfach nicht jeden Mensch recht machen.

Zum Beispiel sieht man Klos an, das er sich über die Qualität von Apple seinen Produkten beschwert, ich kenne kaum jemanden, der sich mal richtig darüber beschwert hat im Sinne von, ich habe schon 1-2 Umtauschgeräte bekommen und immer war das Display kaputt oder das Gehäuse hatte ein Riss.


----------



## Xerivor (9. April 2010)

Apple ist hype mehr nicht.... Hätte Apple nicht den iPod rausgebracht gäb's das Unternehmen gar nicht mehr ( und sind wir mal ehrlich wegen der Audio Qualität kauf ich mir keinen iPod und wegen iTunes sicherlich auch nicht (besonders als Windows - User nicht) allein der Style und meinetwegen auch die Bedinung...). 

Und keiner will mir erzählen das von den 80% Jugendlichen die sich nen Macbook kaufen diese das nicht wegen dem weißen Design und dem leuchtenden Apfel auf der Rückseite machen.... weil dennen ist die Hardware und die Verarbeitung (Sony, IBM (heute Lenovo) haben mindestens eine genauso gute Verarbeitung.) scheiß egal.
Und wegen der Programm kompatibilität kauft sich heute auch keiner mehr 'nen Mac, Photoshop usw. läuft mittlerweile auch flüssig auf Windows :-P.

Und wegen der Hardware Performance kaufe ich mir ganz sicher keinen Mac...


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

Ja, ist schön.

Hier im Laberthread geht es nicht drum, sich reinzuschreiben mit den Worten: Ich kauf mir keinen Mac, weil bla bla.

Ich könnte genau so im Technik Thread reinschreiben, ach komm Windows ist der letzte Schrott und habe es Satt Probleme zu lesen, weil ein PC nicht funktioniert, obwohl er ganz Neu ist oder sonst was.


----------



## EspCap (9. April 2010)

Klar haben Sony Notebooks auch eine tolle Qualität und Verarbeitung. Aber sind die billiger? Nicht merklich. Auch da zahlt man für den Name bzw. den schicken Vaio-Schriftzug auf der Rückseite, aber so ist das einfach bei allen Markenprodukten.

Und ich bezweifle dass sich so viele Leute nur wegen dem Apfel ein Macbook kaufen - das OS dürfte auch ein ziemlich wichtiger Grund sein, zu Recht.


----------



## Xerivor (9. April 2010)

Ja mir ist klar das keiner von den Apple Leuten einsehen will das alles nichts weiter als eine Modeerscheinung und Hype ist.... und hät ich nur von Microsoft Mäuse usw die von MS gebaut und geprüft und Lizensiert sind hät ich zu 90% auch keine Probleme ;P


----------



## Carcharoth (9. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Imo ist der Bekanntheitsgrad das wichtigste an der Sache. Genau wie das Web eigentlich nen internes Kommunikationsmittel am CERN war und irgendwann weltöffentlich als Internet bekannt geworden ist. So ähnlich verhält sichs imo auch mit der Maus.



Du sollst das Web nicht mit dem Internet verwechseln.


Tipp: Such mal nach ARPAnet


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

Dann frag ich mich, dann hat es Apple aber ganz schön zu was gebracht, das es die Firma schon so lange gibt und meinetwegen auch eine Mode ist, dann muss ich aber sagen: Super Arbeit.


----------



## EspCap (9. April 2010)

Uns ist auch klar das man, wenn man sich nicht damit auseinandersetzt, nicht wissen kann wie hoch die Qualität und wie gut das OS ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich könnte genau so im Technik Thread reinschreiben, ach komm Windows ist der letzte Schrott und habe es Satt Probleme zu lesen, weil ein PC nicht funktioniert, obwohl er ganz Neu ist oder sonst was.



das Größte Problem sitzt vor dem PC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

Problem bei so was ist, man hat es noch nie richtig getestet, z.B. kriegt man nicht das Gefühl rüber in einem Apple Store vor einem iMac zu stehen als zuhause vor seinem eigenen zu sitzen.


@Sam_Fischer die Probleme die ich hier manchmal lese, wären unter einem Mac z.B. nicht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Problem bei so was ist, man hat es noch nie richtig getestet, z.B. kriegt man nicht das Gefühl rüber in einem Apple Store vor einem iMac zu stehen als zuhause vor seinem eigenen zu sitzen.



Also das einzige Gefühl was ich dabei bekommen würde wäre trauer... über das verschwendete Geld... 




Soramac schrieb:


> @Sam_Fischer die Probleme die ich hier manchmal lese, wären unter einem Mac z.B. nicht.


öhm... liegt wohl daran das MAC keine sau benutzt? ich kenne auch MAC Benutzer... aber das sind halt 0815 Menschen die schon bei Windows überfordert sind. wenn der was von Update schreit "hä was will der von mir?" etc solche einfache dinge. 
aber wenn wir schon dabei sind wie so lauft MAC OS net auf stick normalen PC? genau weil Apple sonst ihre überteuerten IMac's oder wie der Kram Heist.. net mehr verkaufen.


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

Du als Spieler kannst einen Mac nicht mit deinem PC vergleichen.

Das was er nicht kann, kann deiner, was deiner nicht kann, kann er besser.

Und teurer Mist, das gehört auch schon der Vergangenheit an.


----------



## Rethelion (9. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich könnte genau so im Technik Thread reinschreiben, ach komm Windows ist der letzte Schrott und habe es Satt Probleme zu lesen, weil ein PC nicht funktioniert, obwohl er ganz Neu ist oder sonst was.



Ich glaube weder Klos noch sonst wer hat etwas schlechtes über Mac OS gesagt, da verwechselst du etwas. Wenn wir etwas gegen Apple sagen betrifft das die Firma an sich, also z.B. deren teuere Preisbildung oder fehlende Features in den Produkten; wenn dann müsstest du über Microsoft herziehen.


----------



## EspCap (9. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> öhm... liegt wohl daran das MAC keine sau benutzt? ich kenne auch MAC Benutzer... aber das sind halt 0815 Menschen die schon bei Windows überfordert sind. wenn der was von Update schreit "hä was will der von mir?"



Naja, da siehts doch bei der Mehrheit der Windows User auch nicht anders aus. Da musst dir doch nur mal einen PC-Techik-Thread der sich ins WoW-Forum verirrt hat anschauen....
Dass Macuser allgemein weniger technisch versiert sind als Windowsuser ist imho ein Gerücht.


----------



## Klos1 (9. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Jep das meine Ich, lieber sollen solche Leute gar nicht erst in die Hände kommen, mit solchen Produkten. Man kann es einfach nicht jeden Mensch recht machen.
> 
> Zum Beispiel sieht man Klos an, das er sich über die Qualität von Apple seinen Produkten beschwert, ich kenne kaum jemanden, der sich mal richtig darüber beschwert hat im Sinne von, ich habe schon 1-2 Umtauschgeräte bekommen und immer war das Display kaputt oder das Gehäuse hatte ein Riss.



Du musst richtig lesen. Ich beschwere mich nicht über die Qualität. Im letzten Post stand doch sogar, daß es unbestritten ist, daß Apple nicht nur ausschließlich, aber durchaus viele hochwertige Produkte verkauft.
Und nochmal: Bei dem Preis wäre es ein Armutszeugnis, wäre das nicht der Fall. Hochwertige Produkte gibt es aber auch wo anders.

Ich beschwere mich über die Einschränkungen, die Apple einem bei der Benutzung ihrer Produkte auf's Auge drückt. Die ständige Bevormundung, die mit der Nutzung ihrer Software einhergeht. Bestes Beispiel ist dieser schwule Apple-Store und ITunes. Wieso muss ich mir erst Umwege einfallen lassen, wenn ich vom schwulen IPod Musik in ITunes laden will, die nicht von Apple ist? Auf der anderen Seite kann ich aber auch nur wieder über Umwege ohne ITunes auf das Drecksteil zugreifen. Das Ding einfach über die Ordner zu verwalten, bleibt mir verwehrt. Wenn ich schon dermaßen viel für einen MP3-Player bezahle, dann möchte ich den nutzen, wie ich lustig bin.

Und das sind so die Sachen, die mich zum kochen bringen. Nicht etwa die Qualität, nein, es ist die Firmenphilosophie. Und obiges Beispiel ist nur eines von vielen.


----------



## Klos1 (9. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Problem bei so was ist, man hat es noch nie richtig getestet, z.B. kriegt man nicht das Gefühl rüber in einem Apple Store vor einem iMac zu stehen als zuhause vor seinem eigenen zu sitzen.
> 
> 
> @Sam_Fischer die Probleme die ich hier manchmal lese, wären unter einem Mac z.B. nicht.



Weil auf einen Windows-System tausendmal mehr läuft, als auf einen Mac. Das sind doch Vergleiche von Äpfeln mit Birnen. Windows ist viel verbreiteter, es gibt viel mehr Anwendungen dafür, dementsprechend gibt es auch mehr Produkte, die nicht funktionieren, weil sie einfach schlecht programmiert wurden. Das ist aber nicht die Schuld von Microsoft, denn die stellen das Betriebssystem bereit. Sie sagen an, was Sache ist, legen die Schnittstellen fest, die es zu berücksichtigen gibt. Und wenn ich eine Applikation schreibe, dann hab ich mich gefälligst danach zu richten.

Klar, hin und wieder gibt es dann auch einen Bug im Betriebssystem. Gibt es bei Mac OS aber auch.



Soramac schrieb:


> Du als Spieler kannst einen Mac nicht mit deinem PC vergleichen.
> 
> Das was er nicht kann, kann deiner, was deiner nicht kann, kann er besser.
> 
> Und teurer Mist, das gehört auch schon der Vergangenheit an.



Was kann ein Mac bitte, was ein Windows-PC nicht kann?


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

Aber was möchtest du jetzt haben von Apple, das es genau so wie Microsoft ist, jede Dumpfbacke drauf zugreifen kann, dann natürlich durch irgend eine Weise wieder die ach so tollen Viren kommen und total ungeschützt ist.


Und der Mac kann einiges mehr, was ein PC kann. Zum Beispiel, bis du überhaupt mal Anfang kannst auf dem PC zu arbeiten oder zu surfen, hast du bei Mac schon ein Video geschnitten. Jeder weiß , für was er es brauch und bei dem Preis überlegt man sich so was. Ist mir nämlich völlig scheiß egal, ob ich zuhause ein Mac oder PC stehen haben. Wenn es umbedingt zur Mode gehört, nehm ich am besten mein MacBook Pro unter den Arm und laufe mal ein paar Runden in der Stadt rum.

Mir geht es einfach drum, das mein PC anständig läuft, das ich das machen kann was ich möchte und das wars.

Jeder sollte heut zu Tage entscheiden, was er möchte und sich das kaufen. Aber nicht durch Neid auf anderen rumhacken um meinen, was für ein Scheiß das ist. Ich kenn so Leute, mein Bruder hatte ein Flachbildschirm gehabt und sein Kumpel hatte noch ein Röhrenbildschirm und meinte: Die Flachbildschirme sind doch total scheiße und alles, paar Tage später meinte er: Ob er den verkauft.


----------



## Tikume (9. April 2010)

Als Entwickler muss man wohl damit leben öfters mal gekniffen zu sein wenn Apple sine Meinung ändert.
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,688064,00.html


----------



## Klos1 (9. April 2010)

Was hat das damit zu tun? Und der einzige Grund, warum Mac's nur selten infiziert werden ist, daß sie nicht im breiten Interesse derjeniger stehen, die solche Sachen programmieren. Mit nen Virus will ich mir relevante Daten holen, vielleicht von ner Firma oder so. Und du glaubst doch nicht im ernst, daß bei solchen Firmen, wo viele sensible Daten gehalten werden, ein Mac-OS läuft, oder?

Aber gerade durch die Leichtgläubigkeit vieler MAC-User seid ihr nun doch etwas in das Blickfeld von Cyberkriminellen gerückt. Denn so ein MAC eignet sich ganz hervorragend als Wirt, um von dort aus dann nen Rundumschlag zu machen.

Schädlinge in hoher Anzahl für Mac's wird es geben, sobald es sich lohnt. Also vermutlich nie. Denn irgendwie bezweifel ich, daß irgendwann mal soviel MAC's bei Heimanwendern und auch Firmen rumstehen, wie jetzt Windows- oder Linux-Systeme.



Soramac schrieb:


> Aber was möchtest du jetzt haben von Apple, das es genau so wie Microsoft ist, jede Dumpfbacke drauf zugreifen kann, dann natürlich durch irgend eine Weise wieder die ach so tollen Viren kommen und total ungeschützt ist.
> 
> 
> Und der Mac kann einiges mehr, was ein PC kann. Zum Beispiel, bis du überhaupt mal Anfang kannst auf dem PC zu arbeiten oder zu surfen, hast du bei Mac schon ein Video geschnitten. Jeder weiß , für was er es brauch und bei dem Preis überlegt man sich so was. Ist mir nämlich völlig scheiß egal, ob ich zuhause ein Mac oder PC stehen haben. Wenn es umbedingt zur Mode gehört, nehm ich am besten mein MacBook Pro unter den Arm und laufe mal ein paar Runden in der Stadt rum.
> ...



Da sind jetzt genau NULL Argumente drin bezüglich dessen, was ein MAC im Gegensatz zu einem Windows-Rechner kann. Meiner startet auch schnell. Vielleicht nicht ganz so schnell wie ein Mac, aber dafür kann er mehr, wenn er mal gestartet ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die paar Sekunden reißen da nichts raus. Ich hab selbst schon nen MAC vor mir gehabt und das nicht nur einmal. Also kannst du mir sowas beim besten Willen nicht erzählen.
Mein PC läuft auch anständig. Gut, kürzlich hatte ich mir bei einen nen Virus eingefangen, aber dafür kann das OS nichts.

Davon abgesehen laufen sie aber sonst bestens. Ich warte also immer noch auf Argumente, aber bitte was handfestes.


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

Wenn du wirklich Argumente haben möchtest, die sich in deinem Bereich befinden, dann frag jemand anders, aber nicht mich.<br><br><br>Aber bis dein Rechner erstmal das alles konnte, was ein Mac als Standard drin hat, hat das mit besten Willen auch seine Zeit gebraucht, wenn man nicht direkt alles auf einer externen Festplatte hat <img src="http://www.buffed.de/forum/public/style_emoticons/buffed/wink.gif" class="bbc_emoticon" alt="


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"><br><br><br>Zu den Argumenten, interessiere ich mich nicht für das programmieren oder möchte da was lernen, ich hab mein Mac gekauft für die Dinge, die ich brauch, Foto und Videobearbeitung und noch einige Sachen mehr. Aber nicht für das programmieren.

<div><br></div><div>http://movies.apple.com/chde/macosx/developers/</div><div><br></div><div>Ansonsten kann man da nachlesen, keine Ahnung was für Argumente du haben möchtest.</div>


----------



## Ogil (9. April 2010)

Was meinst Du nur immer "was Mac als Standard drin hat" und was "beim PC erst lange brauchte zu installieren". Ist bei einem Mac das OS nicht installiert, sind die Programme nicht installiert? Vielleicht ist schon alles vorinstalliert - aber das ist es bei einem Komplettsystem (PC) auch. Das ist also kein Argument...


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

*One to One*​*
*​*
*​Was ist One to One? ​​One to One ist eine Mitgliedschaft mit einem geschulten Apple Mitarbeiter in einem Apple Store. Nach dem Kauf eines Mac, kann man sich mit einem geschulten Apple Mitarbeiter zu Terminen in einem Apple Store sich treffen und nach Hilfen bei Projekten oder Sonstige Arbeiten suchen.​
​​Wie stellt man sich das vor?​
​​Zunächst wird man von einem unerfahrenen Mitarbeiter unfreundlich begrüßt und zu einem Tisch im Apple Store gebeten sich dort hinzusetzen, nachdem der Apple Mitarbeiter sich erstmal stunden Lang mit einem anderen sich unterhält, macht man es sich etwas bequem am Tisch, nachdem er immer noch nicht kommt und die 2 Stunden rum sind, nimmt man sein Laptop und verlässt den Store. Der Apple Mitarbeiter sieht einen, wie man die Treppe herunter läuft, aber redet in der Zeit immer noch weiter und läuft zu seinem Tisch und klappt sein MacBook Pro zu, ohne hinzuschauen und beendet sein Arbeitstag.​
​​Am nächsten Termin treffen sich beide wieder im Apple Store am Tisch, der Mitarbeiter ist heute total schlecht gelaunt und sobald man Ihn etwas fragt, kommen laute Worte wie: WAS IST DENN... man selber antwortet nur: Ja.. nichts, .. wollte nur Fragen, wie ist das wenn ich jetzt die Musik in iTunes importieren möchte: Da musste oben irgendwo in der Leiste schauen.. ​Selber sitzt man am MacBook Pro und sucht verzweifelt nach der Funktion, nachdem die ersten Mitarbeiter den Store verlassen, sitzt der One to One Mitarbeiter neben dran, mit dem Kopf angelehnt auf dem Tisch und sabbert aus dem Mundwinkel heraus, indem Sinne das er schon schläft.​
​​Der nächste Termin: Nachdem.. man selber die ersten Funktionen ohne Hilfe gefunden hat, spricht der One to One Mitarbeiter einen an: Wollen Sie auch etwas zu Essen haben, ich geh nämlich kurz drüben da.. halt.. also? Ja gerne..  Dann müssten Sie mir aber etwas Geld mitgeben, selber öffnet man sein Portemonnaie und zeigt so, reichen 5 Euro?​Er greift mit seiner Hand einfach so rein und zieht zwei 5 Euro Scheine raus und verlässt den Apple Store. Nachdem er wieder kam, fragt man Ihn, haben Sie mir etwas mitgebracht?.. Ach stimmt.. nee., also..  Nun sitzt man am Stuhl mit leeren Magen und Knurren und fragt den One to One Mitarbeiter nach Hilfe, er bückt sich nur mit dem Kopf über den MacBook Pro, die Krümel fliegen auf die Tastatur, er nuschelt nur ein paar Worte und selber ist man nun auch wieder nicht schlauer.​
​​Zwischendurch an einem Termin: Als der Abend sich nähert und verzweifelt aus dem Apple Store Fenster schaut, sieht man wie es stark regnet und der One to One Mitarbeiter wieder verschwunden ist, seit 45 Minuten.. nachdem man selber keine Lust mehr hat, verlässt man den Apple Store und zu der Bushaltestelle läuft, schnickt als der Regen ins Gesicht, als man angekommen ist und auf den Bus wartet, sieht man wie der One to One Mitarbeiter in seinem Auto sitzt an der roten Ampel, mit lauter Musik, er blickt  nur kurz zu und bemerkt, das es sein Kunde ist und gibt schon langsam Gas und als es Grün ist, sieht man nur wie er über den Hügel von der Straße heizt. ​
​​Am letzten Termin der Woche.. der One to One Mitarbeiter hat wieder seine laute Musik am MacBook an und sobald man ihn was fragt hört er nichts oder sucht wieder was in seinem Auto... nachdem er wieder kam und ihn fragt, ob er gestern den BMW gefahren hat, zieht er ruckartig seine Autoschlüssel vom Tisch mit dem Autozeichen BMW drauf in seine Hosentasche. Am Ende des Tages, hat man quasi nichts gelernt in der Woche und kam selber auch persönlich nicht weiter.​​Bei weiteren Fragen an den One to One Mitarbeiter während des Termins, schaut er einen nur mit dem Blicken wie: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=3pLLHkv7RZw in den letzten Sekunden an und schaut wieder auf seinen MacBook.​​​​


----------



## Nebola (10. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Apple hat Patente auf so ziemlich alles.
> Im Grunde hat auch der Windows-User Apple ne Menge zu verdanken. Wenn Apple nicht gewesen wäre, wer weiß wie lange Windows-User auf ne grafische Oberfläche gewartet hätten. Wer weiß ob wir ne Maus nutzen würden, wie wir es heute tun.



Oder wir würden schon alle nur noch ne Brille auf haben und alle Virtuell machen ohne Rechner etc.

Vllt hindert und Apple daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (10. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> -- snipped --
> Wenn es umbedingt zur Mode gehört, nehm ich am besten mein MacBook Pro unter den Arm und laufe mal ein paar Runden in der Stadt rum.


Kannst Dich gerne bei uns einen Tag lang mal ins Starbucks setzen und zählen wie viele MacBooks Du zu sehen bekommst sind einige ...
Das selbe trifft allerdings auch auf den jährlichen CCC Kongress zu.

//Rafa


----------



## Hotgoblin (11. April 2010)

Was habt ihr alle denn gegen Apple? :O


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Tjo, das eine ganz gute Frage. ;D


----------



## Morticians (11. April 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle denn gegen Apple? :O



einfach mal den tread lesen


----------



## Carcharoth (11. April 2010)

Ich hol mir demnächst nen Mac Mini... so zum rumtesten 

MacBook wär auch ganz nett... aber kostet so teuer :<


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Falls Fragen, melde dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin über jede Frage, die ich selbst nicht direkt beantworten kann, sehr hilfreich, so lernt  man immer mehr dazu.


----------



## Shefanix (11. April 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle denn gegen Apple? :O



Leider nichts effektives :>


----------



## Nebola (11. April 2010)

Napalm ist effektiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (11. April 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle denn gegen Apple? :O


Hu?

Gar nichts. Sitz hier selber an einem iMac und das Powerbook steht neben mir.

//Rafa


----------



## Rethelion (11. April 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich hol mir demnächst nen Mac Mini... so zum rumtesten



Das hab ich mir auch schonmal überlegt; nen günstigen Mac mini zum Programmieren von Iphone Apps.
In der VM läuft Mac OS nämlich recht instabil^^


----------



## EspCap (11. April 2010)

Same here... ein Mac Mini wäre echt eine feine Sache, aber irgendwie sind mir die 500 Euro fast ein bisschen zu viel nur um Xcode zu haben... ich glaube da spar ich lieber auf ein Macbook Pro mit dem man dann mehr anfangen kann.


----------



## Nebola (11. April 2010)

Esp komm mal Steam, need help 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (11. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Same here... ein Mac Mini wäre echt eine feine Sache, aber irgendwie sind mir die 500 Euro fast ein bisschen zu viel nur um Xcode zu haben... ich glaube da spar ich lieber auf ein Macbook Pro mit dem man dann mehr anfangen kann.



n Macbook wär allein schon wegen dem leuchtenden Apfel in Kombo mit dem Schneewittchen-Decal geil *g*
Aber halt auch teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Das MacBook ist zurzeit das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis von Apple. Da kann man schon zugreifen, nur bei dem MacBook Pro würde ich zurzeit noch warten auf ein Neues Hardware Update.

Bei dem Mac Mini kann man auch ruhig zugreifen,


----------



## EspCap (11. April 2010)

Die weißen Macbooks gefallen mir nicht so, die sehen mir irgendwie zu billig aus mit dem Plastik.... naja mal sehen, irgendwann kommt aber auf jeden Fall ein Mac her.


----------



## Nebola (11. April 2010)

Wie war das du wolltest pennen gehen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joar hätte gerne die Kohle fürn Macbook Pro, aber naja....

bin pennen..


----------



## Nebola (12. April 2010)

GeoHot jailbreakt iPad.

Klick


----------



## EspCap (12. April 2010)

War zwar zu erwarten, die Frage ist aber ob 3.1.3 damit auch jailbreakbar ist... Apple wird wohl kaum die Schutzmechanismen von 3.1.3 bei 3.2 wieder rausgenommen haben.
Nicht dass ich es brauchen würde, aber trotzdem nicht schlecht wie schnell er das immer fertig hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. April 2010)

Das iPhone OS 4 Beta wurde auch schon geknackte, innerhalb 24 Stunden nach veröffentlichung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. April 2010)

Naja, das ist auch noch ne Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. April 2010)

Joar aber die sollwohl auch ziemlich verbuggt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick

Edit: Bin jetzt weg zur Nachhilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich Wlan finde schau ich rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (12. April 2010)

Soa jetzt glaube ich hat sich mein Iphone-Akku komplett verabschiedet; er hat die letzten Tage und Wochen eh nur so kurz gehalten, aber heut früh hab ich ihn auf 100% geladen und das iPhone nicht übermäßg genutzt. Jetzt wollte ich kurz surfen und bekam die 20%-Warnung. Keine 5Sek später war der Akku auf 1% und das Iphone hat sich ausgeschaltet. Dann hab ichs wieder angemacht und es war auf einmal bei 52% und danach ist es genauso weitergegangen wie vorher(20%-->1%).


----------



## Carcharoth (12. April 2010)

Firmware schon neu installiert?


----------



## Shadlight (12. April 2010)

Lol, genauso ist es bei mir auch oft
vor
10 min 100% jetzt nur noch 41


----------



## Rethelion (12. April 2010)

Neue Firmware hab ich noch keine drauf; gibt ja noch keinen Jailbreak für 3.1.3; aber zurücksetzen wollte ichs schon lange mal.


----------



## EspCap (12. April 2010)

Hm... wenn du einen Jailbreak drauf hast, schonmal getestet ob das im Safemode auch passiert? 
Wäre ja nicht das erste mal dass irgendwelche Cydia-Apps ziemliche Bugs auslösen....


----------



## Carcharoth (12. April 2010)

Dann liegts ziemlich sicher dran, dass da was im Hintergrund massig CPU braucht *g*


----------



## Rethelion (12. April 2010)

Ich hab nichts im Hintergrund laufen und auch keine großartigen Veränderungen vorgenommen; momentan eigentlich nur ein Terminal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich hab nichts im Hintergrund laufen und auch keine großartigen Veränderungen vorgenommen; momentan eigentlich nur ein Terminal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie lange haste den dein iPhone schon ?


----------



## Rethelion (13. April 2010)

Sep09; und seitdem nie zurückgesetzt


----------



## Shadlight (13. April 2010)

Hab das Iphone seit August 09 und noch die alte Firmware, aber habe es ohne Aps getestet und immer noch keine Besserung


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

Ohaaa...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Quelle: http://store.apple.com/

Man kann hoffen auf die EU iPad Preise, neuen MacBook Pro's oder Mac Pro Hardware Update.


----------



## Nebola (13. April 2010)

Wird eh kein Macbook update, hundert pro der iBook store für iPhone oder so.


----------



## Kyragan (13. April 2010)

Etwas über 14 Tage bis iPad Launch, MacBook und MacBook Pro Hardwareupgrades sollen wohl noch im April kommen. Dazu dann der iBook Käse fürs iPhone. Muss ja alles mal vorbereitet werden.
Bei nem US-Versender gabs vor kurzem schon Preise fürs neue MacBook Pro. Allerdings komplett ohne technische Details. Wenn die stimmen steigen die Preise fürs Basis MacBook Pro um 100$.


----------



## Rethelion (13. April 2010)

Das Iphone 3GS kostet mit 32GB nur 300$?
Und das 3G 8GB gibts für 99$...


----------



## Kyragan (13. April 2010)

Du hast ne Null vergessen!


----------



## Rethelion (13. April 2010)

?


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

Apple Store wieder online.

MacBook Pro Update, mit neuen Prozessoren, Displays und Grafikkarten!

Man kann nun auch SSD Festplatte bis zu 512GB einbauen und in jedem MacBook Pro ist nun 4GB als Standard eingebaut.


----------



## Kyragan (13. April 2010)

Sag ich doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Rethelion Ach du meinst den US-Shop. Ich wollte eigentlich wieder nen Joke draus machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 US-Preise sind eh viel niedriger als deutsche UND von vorherein ohne Steuern. Die musst du immer noch draufrechnen. Elektronik selbst ist schon günstiger + die Auspreisung ohne Steuern machens halt doch sehr billig im Store.
Dass Steuern erst nachher draufkommen ist in den USA übrigens immer Standard, selbst im Supermarkt.


----------



## painschkes (13. April 2010)

_Schickes Update..wie ist die Leistung der 320 & 330 einzustufen?_


----------



## Kyragan (13. April 2010)

Die Grafikkarten? Sicherlich deutlich performanter als die alten 9400M und 9600M Modelle. Der absolute Wahnsinn sind sie sicherlich nicht, aber fürn Mac in jedem Fall brauchbar. Sind halt mobile GT21x Chips. Also schon 40nm, zwar aus der alten Generation aber durch 40nm stromsparend und performanter. Ist imo für diese Produkte ne gute Wahl.


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

*Unglaublich schneller Grafikprozessoren. Mal zwei.*
Das MacBook Pro bietet mehr Optionen für Hochleistungsgrafik, angefangen beim neuen integrierten NVIDIA GeForce 320M Grafikprozessor im 13" Modell. Er ist bis zu 80 Prozent schneller als die Vorgängergeneration und verwendet bis zu 40 Prozent weniger Leistung für Routineaufgaben.[sup]3[/sup]

Die neuen 15" und 17" MacBook Pro Modelle kommen mit noch mehr Leistung für grafikintensive 3D-Spiele und Profi-Programme sowie einer längeren Batterielaufzeit für tägliche Aufgaben wie das Checken von Mails oder das Surfen im Web daher. Abhängig von dem Programm, das du verwendest, wechseln diese Modelle automatisch zwischen dem superschnellen NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M Prozessor und dem energieeffizienten integrierten Intel HD Graphics Chip. Du musst also nicht zugunsten der Batterielaufzeit auf Leistung verzichten und umgekehrt.





*Brillant. In vielerlei Hinsicht.*
Jedes MacBook Pro besitzt ein hochwertiges Display mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung und weitem Betrachtungswinkel und einem Farbraum, der normalerweise Desktopsystemen vorbehalten ist. Damit hast du die perfekte Leinwand, egal, ob du Filme ansiehst oder selbst die Regie führst. Das flache Displaydesign aus Glas macht den Bildschirm stabil und widerstandsfähig. Außerdem ist er besonders energieeffizient sowie frei von Quecksilber und Arsen und damit umweltfreundlicher denn je. Bereit für noch mehr Brillanz? Das 15" Modell ist jetzt mit einem hochauflösenden Display mit 1680 x 1050 Pixel und wahlweise Hochglanzanzeige oder Antireflexionsbeschichtung erhältlich, das 36 Prozent mehr Pixel bereitstellt.





*Nichts als Geschwindigkeit. Und noch mehr Geschwindigkeit.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die MacBook Pro Produktlinie beginnt bei fortschrittlichen Intel Core 2 Duo Prozessoren mit bis zu 2,66 GHz. Aber es geht noch schneller. Das 15" und das 17" MacBook Pro sind mit den neuesten Intel Core i5 und i7 Prozessoren ausgestattet, den schnellsten Dual-Core-Prozessoren, die es gibt. Damit erreichen sie Turbogeschwindigkeiten von bis zu 3,33 GHz. Mit bis zu 4 MB gemeinsam genutztem L2- oder L3-Cache laufen Programme auf dem MacBook Pro bis zu 50 Prozent schneller.[sup]5[/sup]




Grafikkarten der nächsten Generation.
In den 15" und 17" MacBook Pro Modellen arbeitet der neue NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M Grafikprozessor, der schnellste, den es je in einem Mac Notebook gab. Mit 48 Verarbeitungskernen und bis zu 512 MB dediziertem Videospeicher liefert dieser Grafikprozessor noch mehr Power als die Vorgängergeneration. Dabei musst du zugunsten der Geschwindigkeit nicht auf die Effizienz verzichten: Der NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M ist bis zu 30 Prozent energieeffizienter als sein Vorgänger. Noch energiesparender wird das MacBook Pro dadurch, dass die Intel HD Graphics Technologie ebenfalls integriert ist.



*Hyper-Threading.*
Das integrierte Hyper-Threading lässt zwei Threads gleichzeitig in jedem Kern laufen, sodass Mac OS X sage und schreibe vier - statt zwei - virtuelle Prozessorkerne erkennt. Wenn du mehrere Programme gleichzeitig ausführst, verteilen der Core i5 und der Core i7 Prozessor die Aufgaben gleichmäßiger über eine größere Anzahl von Kernen. Das Resultat: Du kannst mehr in weniger Zeit erledigen.





*
Im Turbogang. Intel Core i5 und Core i7 Prozessoren arbeiten mit Turbo Boost Technologie. Du verwendest speicherintensive Programme wie Aperture 3 oder Final Cut Pro, die einen Leistungskick vertragen könnten? Turbo Boost steigert dynamisch die Geschwindigkeit eines der beiden Prozessorkerne und bringt ein 2,66 GHz MacBook Pro auf bis zu 3,33 GHz.
 *
*
*
*
Fortschrittlicher NVIDIA-Grafikprozessor.
Das 13" MacBook Pro enthält einen neuen integrierten NVIDIA GeForce 320M Grafikprozessor mit 48 Verarbeitungskernen, das sind 3 Mal so viele wie zuvor. Das Resultat? Die rasanteste Grafikleistung auf dem Markt und ein Leistungsschub von bis zu 80 Prozent im Vergleich mit der Vorgängergeneration.[sup]3[/sup] Das macht einen Riesenunterschied, wenn du dich mit 3D-Spielen und grafikintensiven Programmen beschäftigst. Und wenn nicht, profitierst du von einer neuen Energie sparenden Architektur, die bis zu 40 Prozent weniger Strom für Routineaufgaben wie Schreiben von Mails und Surfen im Web verbraucht. Das ist so effizient, dass du jetzt bis zu 10 Stunden Batterielaufzeit mit einer einzigen Ladung erhältst.[sup]4[/sup]

*


----------



## Kyragan (13. April 2010)

48 Shader... dann beherrschen die Dinger sogar Cuda.
Das wichtigste ist imo in nem Nebensatz und da nichtmal beim Namen genannt: Nvidia Optimus. Wenn die Grafikkarte nicht unter Last ist wird sie komplett deaktiviert und die Bildausgabe wird komplett von der IGP des Core i5 übernommen. Das passier völlig problemlos, ohne dass der Nutzer davon Notiz nimmt. Wirklich n tolles System, dass du die Akkulaufzeit erhöht.


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

Also von meiner Seite, finde ich den Hardware Update richtig genial. So wird man ziemlich neidisch, mit einem jetzt ''Alten'' MacBook Pro dazu sitzen ;D


----------



## Kyragan (13. April 2010)

Denke auch, dass Apple dort gute Arbeit geleistet hat. Besser konnte das Upgrade imo kaum ausfallen. Die MacBooks und MacBook Pros waren schon immer gute Geräte. Der Preis ist natürlich mehr als happig, aber von der Technik sind die Dinger in jedem Fall sehr gut.
Mal sehn ob bald noch das normale MacBook n Upgrade bekommt.


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

Das normale MacBook hat schon ein Update bekommen, man kann da warten.

Was ich aber noch gehofft habe, das die Mac Pro's noch ein Update bekommen hätten.


----------



## EspCap (13. April 2010)

Nettes Update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens wurde heute auch Opera Mini approved : http://www.golem.de/1004/74432.html

Ich habs eben mal getestet... furchtbares Zooming, dreht sich wenn man das Gerät auf dem Kopf steht (also nichts mit im liegen benutzen), unschöne Seitendarstellung und vielleicht etwas schneller als Safari... aber definitiv nicht besser.


----------



## Nebola (13. April 2010)

Habe ich ja bereits gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

Ach quatsch, war davor ja uach :<


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

Bin ich blöd oder wo  sehe ich das neue Netzteil?

Erwähnen das bei Apfeltalk in den Kommentaren, aber finde nichts


----------



## EspCap (13. April 2010)

Meinst du das? http://store.apple.com/de/product/MC556Z/A?fnode=MTY1NDA2Nw&mco=MTM3NDcyMDM
[font="'Segoe UI"]
[/font]
[font="'Segoe UI"]Oder was für ein Netzteil meinst du?[/font]


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

Glaub nicht, bei den Kommentaren steht: Schöne neue Netzteile ?


----------



## Kyragan (13. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das normale MacBook hat schon ein Update bekommen, man kann da warten.



Ich spreche eher von Core i3/i5 CPUs im normalen MacBook. Was will ich mit nem C2D! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein ich werd mir keins kaufen. Vielleicht hab ich einfach Glück und meine Ausbildung geht klar. Dann krieg ich eins geschenkt. Man will ja wissen, was man da bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (13. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Glaub nicht, bei den Kommentaren steht: Schöne neue Netzteile ?


Bezieht sich auf die Akkus, guckst Du hier.


----------



## EspCap (13. April 2010)

Das Video kennt hier ja sicherlich jeder : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpMwz9CRi_4&feature=related

Mir ist gerade in Verbindung mit OS 4.0 was aufgefallen - im Video sieht man auch einen Homescreen-Wallpaper, dass die Statusbar über dem Wallpaper liegt und das neue Dock-Design... das Video wurde aber vor der Präsentation von OS 4.0 gepostet. Vielleicht ist es wirklich von Apple? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (13. April 2010)

Möglich. 
Genauso denkbar wäre auch, dass Details geleakt worden sind. Vielleicht stammt das Video sogar von nem (ehemaligen) Mitarbeiten Apples. Natürlich als inoffizielles Video. Who knows.


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

Könnte gut hingekommen, besonders weil das Video sehr nach Apple ausschaut, kurz, schlicht. Und das Design erinnert natürlich stark an Apple , mit der Abrundung. Mag sein, aber im Juni/Juli ist es auch dann so weit.


----------



## EspCap (13. April 2010)

Jopp, das sieht verdammt nach Apple aus... sogar die Musik passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Video gefällt mir das Design nicht so, aber das muss man einfach live sehen... wenn es denn echt ist.


----------



## Nebola (13. April 2010)

Also das Video sieht schon ziemlich nach Apple aus, ja.

ALso ich finde das hier geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. April 2010)

Da muss ich wieder an das hier denken, das ich neulich gesehen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Übrigens ist mir in dem Video gerade noch was aufgefallen... auf den iPhones die da durchs Bild fliegen ist immer 9:43, also hatte entweder der, der das Video gemacht hat viel Liebe zum Detail oder es ist wirklich von Apple 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (13. April 2010)

Need iBoard für Music in Schule o_O

Esp komm mal Steam, hab ne seltsame/lustige wie mans nimmt Css map 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

Irgendwie erinnert mich das so bisschen an die Zukunfts-Filme, wo immer in der Luft ein Bildschirm erscheint und man mit dem Finger da wie auf einen Touchscreen das Bild bedienen kann ;D


----------



## Nebola (13. April 2010)

Jo, wo die immer dort stehen, irgendwelche Dinge bauen sich auf, und die machen einen auf cool und wischen da rum und retten die Welt und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LMFAO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: New Macbook Pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

Oha, das MacBook ist ja geil ;D


----------



## Raefael (13. April 2010)

Wen es interessiert der kann ja auch mal nach ohmibod suchen.
Konnte mir das Schmunzeln schon vor Jahren nicht verkneifen als ich so was ähnliches schon mal bei arktis.de gesehen hatte.

//Rafa


----------



## EspCap (13. April 2010)

What. the. friggin. hell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (13. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> What. the. friggin. hell.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wünsch dir das doch zum B-Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt sicher cool damit durch die Stadt laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (14. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. April 2010)

Nochmals kurz in die News geschaut und dabei das entdeckt: http://www.chip.de/n...e_42435955.html

Als Konkurrent zu dem iPad, sieht das aber ziemlich Dürr aus.

Meine Meinung dazu, das Apple durch das iPad wieder so viele Käufer anzieht, ist einfach das einfache und stabile Betriebssystem von Apple.

Man darf solche Sachen nicht immer so hochloben, wenn es einfach nur Scheiße umgesetzt wird.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (14. April 2010)

Das WePad will ja eigentlich gar kein iPad-Konkurrent sein. Das lässt sich schon aus der Hardware schließen.
Die Präsentation war allerdings alles andere als glücklich. Das Ding war mit Windows gebootet und hatn Video gezeigt wie das eigentlich OS aussehen soll und wie es funktioniert. Sprich das OS, dass direkt fürs WePad entwickelt wird ist alles andere als final. Lässt kein gutes Bild auf die Berliner Jungs und Mädels scheinen. Mal schaun was draus wird.


----------



## Tikume (14. April 2010)

Sowas ist natürlich supr peinlich, zumal sich nun jeder fragt wie sie vom Stand "nicht vorzeigbar" auf "verkaufsfertig" in 3 Monaten kommen wollen. Zumal sie eigentlich ein Publikum ansprechen wollen das so vernünftig ist sich so einen Scheiss gar nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2010)

War schon lustig bei der Vorstellung, wie er dann gemeint hat der Akku wäre leer und es weggepackt hat, als die Fehlermeldung kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke nicht dass aus dem was großartiges wird, aber man wird sehen...


----------



## Crucial² (14. April 2010)

Haha, das würd ich zugerne mal sehen! 

Gibts da ein Video oder so?


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2010)

Die ganze Präsentation findet sich sicher auf Youtube, das mit der Fehlermeldung sieht man auch am Schluss vom Golem-Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.golem.de/1004/74457.html


----------



## Rethelion (14. April 2010)

Das spiegelt aber ganz schon; da lob ich mir das Adam mit den beiden Displays 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (14. April 2010)

iPad Start Deutschland verzögert sich. Wens interessiert klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick


----------



## Nebola (15. April 2010)

So, nun wisst Ihr welche Gruppe das iPad anspricht.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9NP-AeKX40&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Kyragan (15. April 2010)

Wobei das Tier wohl intelligenter ist als der durchschnittliche iPad Käufer.


----------



## Rethelion (15. April 2010)

So eine schlaue Katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. April 2010)

iPad ersetzt Macbook Air.

Klick


----------



## Rethelion (15. April 2010)

Ich hab grad mein Iphone mit Itunes synchronisiert; jetzt wurde ein Teil meiner Apps in Itunes in die Liste aufgenommen, und ein anderer Teil einfach gelöscht und wird nicht mehr aufgeführt.
Darunter sind einige Bezahlapps; wie kann ich die jetzt synchen?


----------



## Nebola (15. April 2010)

Guck mal oben in der Leiste unter "Store" oder so, und such nach verfügbaren Downloads.


----------



## EspCap (15. April 2010)

Allgemein kannst du Apps die du mal gekauft hast immer neu herunterladen. Einfach so tun als würdest du sie kaufen, wenn du sie dann 'gekauft' hast, kommt eine Meldung die etwa 'Sie haben diesen Artikel bereits gekauft, erneut kostenlos herunterladen?' lautet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (15. April 2010)

Naja das weiss ich schon, aber ich will ja ned alles wieder raussuchen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unter Einkäufe steht schonmal nix


----------



## Carcharoth (15. April 2010)

Gibts in MacOS keine Taskleiste wie in Windows wo man sieht welche Tasks noch laufen? oO
Das ist total.. öhm.. Bullshit *g*


----------



## EspCap (15. April 2010)

Naja, du kannst per Exposé schauen welche Fenster noch offen sind... eine direkte Taskleiste gibt es soweit ich weis nicht, aber in der Bar oben gibts afaik auch ein Menü dafür (das man aber erst anklicken muss).


----------



## Rethelion (15. April 2010)

Soa einen Fehler hab ich schonmal, WiFiFoFum hat Apple anscheinend verboten....


----------



## Klos1 (15. April 2010)

Bei Apple geht die Tendenz ja ohnehin wieder in Richtung einen Task, siehe IPad. Wofür dann noch groß ne Leiste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. April 2010)

Jopp, alle WiFi-Scanner sind raus aus dem Appstore, wohl weil es eine OS Kernfunktion ersetzt... fällt ihnen etwas spät auf, zumal die Scanner-Apps immer mehr gefunden haben als das Tool in den Settings. 
Ich könnte dir theoretisch das .ipa schicken, ob das dann aber mit deinem Account funktioniert weis ich nicht...


----------



## Rethelion (15. April 2010)

Ich hab jetzt erstmal Apple angeschrieben; kann ja nicht sein dass ich für was zahle und die dass dann einfach streichen.
Und ansonsten hol ichs mir übern JB.


----------



## EspCap (15. April 2010)

Wie du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kanns dir aber auch gern per Mail schicken, sind ja nur 300 kb.


----------



## Ogil (15. April 2010)

Na - ob das Anschreiben von Apple da was bringt? Die haben doch bestimmt eine Klausel in den Nutzungsbedingungen, dass sie jederzeit und ersatzlos Apps aus dem Store nehmen duerfen (wenn diese denn gegen irgendeinen Blabla verstossen) - und dass man in dem Fall auch keinen Anspruch auf Rueckerstattung des Kaufpreises hat.


----------



## Carcharoth (15. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, du kannst per Exposé schauen welche Fenster noch offen sind... eine direkte Taskleiste gibt es soweit ich weis nicht, aber in der Bar oben gibts afaik auch ein Menü dafür (das man aber erst anklicken muss).



Expowat?

Und wieso kann ich mein Netzlaufwerk nich als Shortcut aufn Desktop hauen? Ich muss da jeden einzelnen freigegeben Ordner manuell hinziehn... oO


----------



## Rethelion (15. April 2010)

Falls dem so ist dann werd lösch ich mir den Button "Appstore" und ersetze ihn durch "Installous"^^


----------



## Nebola (15. April 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Na - ob das Anschreiben von Apple da was bringt? Die haben doch bestimmt eine Klausel in den Nutzungsbedingungen, dass sie jederzeit und ersatzlos Apps aus dem Store nehmen duerfen (wenn diese denn gegen irgendeinen Blabla verstossen) - und dass man in dem Fall auch keinen Anspruch auf Rueckerstattung des Kaufpreises hat.



Und mit Sicherheit auf die Klausel noch 10 verschiedene Patente.


----------



## EspCap (15. April 2010)

Exposé, eines der praktischsten OS X Features überhaupt - da siehst du alle Fenster die offen sind in einer Miniaturansicht und kannst sie zum vergrößern anklicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schau mal in den Systemeinstellungen, ich meine der Punkt heisst 'Exposé und Spaces', da solltest Tastenkombinationen für die Tools einstellen können.

Spaces ist übriges wie unter Linux das Multi-Desktop Feature, damit kann man mehrere Desktops haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (16. April 2010)

@Rethelion ich sag mal zwei Stichworte Cydia + Extreme Wifi ... das App findet Netze die nicht mehr vom OS eigendlich angezeigt werden weil der Empfang zu "schlecht" ist... funktioniert super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. April 2010)

Mehr als die alten AppStore-Scanner kann das aber auch nicht, oder? Ich hab schon eine Weile keinen JB mehr drauf und bin daher nicht mehr ganz aktuell was Cydia angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (16. April 2010)

Doch, du kannst dich auch mit den Netzen verbinden die in den Einstellungen gar nicht mehr angezeigt werden.. weil das OS halt meint "Verbindung zu schwach... bricht eh andauernt ab"... Also habe schon vergliechen, ewifi (aus dem AppStore) dem Apple Scanner (aus den Einstellungen(ich nenn ihn jetzt einfach mal Apple Scanner..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)) und extreme wifi (aus Cydia), der extreme wifi scanner zeigt dann noch Netze an die von ewifi und dem "Apple Scanner" gar nicht mehr "gefunden" werden.. und kann zu 60% (sag ich jetzt mal) auch noch mit ihnen connecten.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (16. April 2010)

Wififofum reicht mir vollkommen und mim JB würd ich NetStumbler installieren, aber mir gehts hier um meine 2€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von Apple hab ich grad eine Antwort bekommen; sind nicht auf das fehlende Programm eingegangen sondern haben mir eine Beschreibung geschickt wie ich bereits gekaufte Programme nochmal lade...


----------



## Nebola (16. April 2010)

Helden bei der Arbeit halt...


----------



## EspCap (16. April 2010)

Schreib doch mal direkt an Steve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der antwortet in letzter Zeit recht oft, wenn auch recht knapp. 
sjobs@apple.com wäre die Adresse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (16. April 2010)

Hab schon eine zweite Antwort bekommen und als Entschädigung eine Titelgutschrift; ich weiss nur noch nicht wofür die ist^^


----------



## Nebola (16. April 2010)

Denke mal nen Gratis Lied oder so.


----------



## Kyragan (17. April 2010)

Apple verhandelt mit AMD:

http://www.golem.de/1004/74562.html

Sehr interessant... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Apple verhandelt *angeblich* mit AMD:



_:-)_


----------



## Soramac (20. April 2010)

Da ich nicht weiß ob es jemand erwähnt hat oder Ich es überlesen habe,

dass ein Apple Ingenieur in einer deutschen Bar 30km entfernt vom Apple-Firmensitz ein Prototype des neues iPhones verloren habe, in einer Schutzhülle für das iPhone 3GS.

Der Finder des Gerätes hat sich telefonisch an Apple gewendet, aber dort stieß er nur auf Desinteresse. Erst nachdem Gizmodo Bilder des iPhone ins Netz stelle, fing Apple an zu reagieren. 

Ich glaube nicht, das es sich hierbei um das ersehnte iPhone HD handelt. Da Apple wirklich sehr sehr wert drauf liegt, dass solche Bilder nicht vor der Veröffentlichungen im Netz schon zu finden lassen, weil das Design sieht ziemlich eckig noch aus. Glaub nicht, dass es sich so toll in den Händen hält.

Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## EspCap (20. April 2010)

Die iPhone HD die Engadget und Gizmodo von Leuten die es zufällig in einer Bar gefunden haben aufgekauft haben ist offenbar echt - jedenfalls möchte sie Apple gerne zurückhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.fscklog.c...n.html#comments

Wobei natürlich nicht feststeht ob das Design auch final ist... mir gefällt es bisher nicht so richtig, von den Bildern die im Umlauf sind her.
Ich bin aber mal gespannt ob man noch was von den Personen hört die es 'verloren' haben... die müssen es ja entweder geklaut oder zumindest eine schöne NDA unterschrieben haben...


----------



## Nebola (20. April 2010)

Also wenn es so aussieht wir hier auf den Bilder, werde ich es mir nicht kaufen, dann greife ich lieber zum 3Gs, das kann ich im moment 250€ billiger als im Laden bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick


----------



## Soramac (20. April 2010)

Ja wie gesagt, mit dem Design kann Ich mich auch nicht wirklich anfreunden. Wenn es wirklich so bleibt, dann greif Ich eventuell auch auf das iPhone 3GS zu oder suche mir ein neues Handy.


----------



## Shefanix (20. April 2010)

Also ich find das Design eigentlich recht schick. Hätte ich Geld würde ich mir sowieso ein iPhone kaufen - allein aufgrund der ganzen Apps :>


----------



## Nebola (20. April 2010)

Ich fand das iPhone immer gut mit flachem Display und hinten abgerundet.

Aber dieses Macbook Pro Design mit den Kanten ist fuern Arsch, zumindest fuer mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (20. April 2010)

Ich find dieses nun doch iPhone eigentlich ganz schick. Wobei mir n Deckel aus Aluminium auf der Rückseite besser gefallen hätte. Wenn sie die Schlitze an der Seite noch entfernen und nen Alu-Deckel aufgeschraubt kriegen ohne dass der Empfang leidet wärs perfekt!


----------



## EspCap (20. April 2010)

Jepp, eine Alurückseite wäre toll... und dann noch einen leuchtenden Apfel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So schlecht ist das Design nicht - aber die Schlitze stören und die Rückseite sieht irgendwie billig aus...


----------



## Rethelion (20. April 2010)

Also das momentane iPhone gefällt mir besser als das (angeblich) Neue. Das alte sieht edler aus und das Gehäuse besteht eigentlich aus einem großen Teil. Das andere wirkt billig und errinnert mich an ein Sony Ericsson.


----------



## EspCap (20. April 2010)

Ja, das Unibody Design hat schon was... sowohl beim Macbook als auch beim iPhone. Aber man kann ja hoffen dass es nicht das finale Case ist...
Ein Alu-Unibody fürs iPhone hätte Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Übrigens hat Gizmodo das iPhone wieder zurückgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://gizmodo.com/5520479/a-letter-apple-wants-its-secret-iphone-back


----------



## Ogil (20. April 2010)

Naja - wenn man davon ausgeht, dass das gefundene Teil wirklich echt ist (und keine gezielt liegen gelassene Irrefuehrung) heisst das noch lange nicht, dass das finale Geraet auch nur aehnlich ausschaut. Ist es z.B. ein technischer Prototyp, so koennte es komplett anders ausschauen und nur die Dimensionierung und das Innenleben waeren gleich. Ausserdem ist es bei "grossen" Produkten sicher auch so, dass eine Reihe verschiedener Prototypen existieren - um verschiedene Dinge zu testen z.B.


----------



## Soramac (20. April 2010)

Da Apple wirklich kein großen Wege eingeleitet hat, um Informationen des Prototype im Netz  zu vermeiden handelt es sich hierbei nicht um das Endprodukt. 

Und so was vergisst man auch nicht in einer Bar.


----------



## Klos1 (20. April 2010)

Hast du ne Ahnung, was man mit ordentlichen Pegel nicht so alles in einer Bar vergessen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. April 2010)

Besonders das die Amys, schon nach einem deutschen Bier vom Stuhl kippen. Trink mal amerikanisches Bier, das ist Limo ;p


----------



## Nebola (20. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Hast du ne Ahnung, was man mit ordentlichen Pegel nicht so alles in einer Bar vergessen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seine Unschuld :>

Aber o, er musste das iPhone auch zurück geben, weil laut kalifornischem Recht, hat der, der etwas verliert bis zu 3 Jahre das Recht, etwas zurück zufordern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (20. April 2010)

Jemand ne Ahnung wie ich die Magic Mouse und Bluetooth-Tastatur unter Win7 x64 Ultimate auf nem MacMini zum laufen krieg? *g*
Der probiert 20 Minuten lang zu verbinden...


----------



## Soramac (20. April 2010)

Die Treiber sind auf dem aktuellsten Stand?


----------



## Carcharoth (20. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Die Treiber sind auf dem aktuellsten Stand?



Sind halt die, die auf der SnowLeo-DVD waren. Oder gibts irgendwo aktuellere?


----------



## Soramac (20. April 2010)

Du musst mal auf Windows schauen, nach dem Apple Software Updater, wenn der was zu der Maus und Tastatur findet, musst du diese Updates dann runterladen, falls er nichts findet. Sag nochmals bescheid.


----------



## Carcharoth (20. April 2010)

Ach guck... da is sogar n Updater versteckt wenn man im Startmenu "Apple" eingibt. Sonst sieht man den garnich... 

(ich vermiss das in MacOS... das Startmenu sollte auch so sein *g* )


----------



## Carcharoth (20. April 2010)

Update ist druff. Tastatur funktioniert noch immer nicht.
Es findet sie zwar, aber kann sie nicht adden...


----------



## Soramac (20. April 2010)

Die Maus funktioniert, aber die Tastatur nicht?

Hast du schonmal den PC/Mac neugestartet?



> Deaktivieren Sie keinesfalls den Treiber zur Unterstützung von Apple Tastaturen


*
*
*
*


----------



## Carcharoth (20. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Die Maus funktioniert, aber die Tastatur nicht?
> 
> Hast du schonmal den PC/Mac neugestartet?
> 
> ...



Maus geht auch nicht. Momentan bedien ich das Zeug per USB-Maus und BIldschirmtastatur.
Mac mehrmals rebootet.
Und Treiberkram auch nich deaktiviert.


----------



## Nebola (20. April 2010)

Vllt mal im Apfeltalk.de Forum nachfragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. April 2010)

*iPhone OS 4 Beta 2 ist verfügbar*

Klick


----------



## Crucial² (21. April 2010)

Wer ein iPhone 4G betrunken in der Bar vergisst muss schon ein ziemlicher *iDiot *sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. April 2010)

Hey, der hat seinen Geburtstag da gefeiert, also da kann das schonmal passieren.

Wie manche aussem Freundeskreis kenne, würde die so einiges anderes da verlieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (21. April 2010)

Mich wunderts ja schon, dass ich nach Hause gekommen bin Sylvester - und dann auch noch alles mitgehabt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint ihr, wie hoch die Gage von dem Typen ist, der es "gefunden" hat? Ich tippe mal auf einen genialen PR-Gag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Mich wunderts ja schon, dass ich nach Hause gekommen bin Sylvester - und dann auch noch alles mitgehabt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gizmodo hat ihm 5000$ gegeben.

Scheinbar wurde der Techie noch nich beurlaubt. Netter Marketinggag von Apple 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Tastatur geht noch immer nich. *g*


----------



## Soramac (21. April 2010)

Ich koennte gleich oder spaeter mal Windows auf meinem iMac installieren und schauen ob es bei mir funktioniert.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. April 2010)

Kann man Bootcamp irgendwie dazu bringen, bei jedem Neustart die Auswahl anzuzeigen? Weil mit Ctrl+R bzw. der Alt-Taste gehts nicht immer weil die Tastatur scheinbar nicht immer direkt beim booten erkannt wird. Ist verdammt mühsam weils 9 von 10 mal in Windows bootet.


----------



## Raefael (22. April 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Sind halt die, die auf der SnowLeo-DVD waren. Oder gibts irgendwo aktuellere?


Jupp gibt aktuellere.

Sollten eigentlich automatisch installiert werden wenn Du unter Windows arbeitest, falls nicht einfach mal den Updater von Apple anstoßen, ansonsten kannst Du es Dir auch direkt bei Apple holen.

Das Bootmenü kannst Du Dir mit rEFIt anzeigen lassen, habe das ganze allerdings nicht selber getestet.

//Rafa


----------



## Ogil (22. April 2010)

Die spinnen doch, die Apfel-Bauern: Apple will ARM kaufen?

Ich hoffe mal, dass (a) das Geruech falsch ist oder (b) diverse Kartellbehoerden da nicht mitspielen...


----------



## EspCap (23. April 2010)

ARM scheint da wohl nicht ganz mitzumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.golem.de/1004/74695.html
[font="'Segoe UI"]
[/font]
Wobei eine Beteiligung von Apple nicht ausgeschlossen ist...


----------



## Nebola (25. April 2010)

Yeah nochmal nen Adapter kaufen damit das kack iPad Usb hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick


----------



## Kyragan (25. April 2010)

War doch von vorn herein klar.


----------



## Rethelion (25. April 2010)

Kennt ihr nicht die Lenovo Werbung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hnOCUkbix0


----------



## Raefael (26. April 2010)

Die ist zugegebener Maßen gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei man sagen muss das Thinkpads sowieso gute Notebooks sind.

//Rafa


----------



## Soramac (26. April 2010)

Aber old ;p


----------



## Raefael (26. April 2010)

Jupp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.
Nicht rauchen vor dem schönen neuen iMac gelle ...

//Rafa


----------



## interloper1 (26. April 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich Neuigkeiten bezüglich Steam for Mac? Ich habe gehört, dass eventuell noch diesen oder Anfang nächsten Monats was passieren wird. Das wäre natürlich premium.


----------



## Nebola (26. April 2010)

Raefael schrieb:


> Jupp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In den USA doch nicht .... da sitzt man mit 3 Tüten Mecces davor.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. April 2010)

Ich kann endlich wieder in MacOS booten! *g*

Das Problem lag daran, dass ich das VGA durch ein DVI-Kabel ersetzt habe. 
Wenn ich den Button gedrückt hielt der das OS-Menu sichtbar macht, passierte nix. Irgendwie konnte das unter der neuen Auflösung nich angezeigt werden.
Ich hab dann einfach mal mit den Pfeiltasten rumgespielt und Enter gedrückt. Und schwups bootete er per Zufall ins MacOS... seitdem zeigts das Menu auch wieder richtig an.

Think different!


----------



## painschkes (26. April 2010)

interloper1 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Neuigkeiten bezüglich Steam for Mac? Ich habe gehört, dass eventuell noch diesen oder Anfang nächsten Monats was passieren wird. Das wäre natürlich premium.



_Geht in nächster Zeit los - bzw soll es schon iwie losgegangen sein..gibt aber noch nichts zum runterladen.._


----------



## Raefael (26. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> In den USA doch nicht .... da sitzt man mit 3 Tüten Mecces davor.


Hihi,

die machen normalerweise wenigstens keine Schlieren auf dem Display ...

//Rafa


----------



## EspCap (27. April 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich bei der Telekom keinen iPhone-User der hätte merken können dass 'Telekom.de' nicht ganz reinpasst? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(nicht von mir, das Bild)

Ich hab zwar bei einigen jetzt 'Telekom' gesehen, aber ein paar haben immer noch 'Telek...'. 
Wenn man schon den Carriernamen ändert sollte man vielleicht vorher überprüfen ob der neue reinpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (27. April 2010)

Hm bei mir steht ausgeschrieben Telekom^^


----------



## Nebola (27. April 2010)

Vorallem wenn da Telek... steht statt 3 Punkten kann man auch om hin machen, omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (27. April 2010)

SIM-Karten aus einer bestimmten Serie haben wohl Telekom.de bekommen, warum auch immer. Mal sehen wann sie das fixen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Das Telek.. erscheint auch nur wenn eigentlich Telekom.de dastehen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. April 2010)

Ich will auf mein scheiß iphone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (27. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich will auf mein scheiß iphone
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Solltest du das heute nicht bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> *Solltest* du das heute nicht bekommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (27. April 2010)

Passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab auf meine Kopfhörer auch gut ne Woche gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. April 2010)

Naja wenn Sie sonst nix zutun haben ...


*Apple kauft Chiphersteller Intrinsity*
Klick


----------



## EspCap (28. April 2010)

Nachdem sie ARM selbst ja vermutlich nicht bekommen, immerhin etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens gibt es endlich ein Datum für die WWDC - 7. Juni - 11 Juni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://developer.apple.com/wwdc/
Neues iPhone inc (hoffentlich) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> iPhone



Erwähn das Wort nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (28. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Erwähn das Wort nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



XDDD Immer noch nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. April 2010)

Ne, gestern war mein Dad von 3 morgens bis 7 uhr Abends arbeiten, da hatte er kein Bock mehr, und vllt heute oder die Tage, ich kann das ja nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. April 2010)

*Steam für den Mac kommt am 12. Mai 2010*


http://www.golem.de/1004/74843.html


----------



## Nebola (5. Mai 2010)

*iPhone OS 4 beta 3 brings iPod widgets to the dock*

Klick


----------



## Crucial² (5. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll:

*Entweder:* Gleich iPhone 3GS kaufen!
*Oder:* Aufs iPhone 4G warten & deutlich mehr zahlen!


*Was würdet ihr tun? *


----------



## Klos1 (5. Mai 2010)

Ich würde mir KEIN IPhone kaufen. Das ist am vernünftigsten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (5. Mai 2010)

Hehe, hätte damit rechnen müssen das sowas kommt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und abgesehen davon?


----------



## Kyragan (5. Mai 2010)

Kauf dir n Nexus One, n HTC Desire/HD2 oder n anderes Android Phone. Am besten Android 2.1.
Das ist am vernünftigsten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (5. Mai 2010)

HTC Desire ist super. Technisch besser als das IPhone und mit dem Android-OS ist es wenigtens auch offen. Kauf dir das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. Mai 2010)

Warte aufs HD/4G/whatever, mach ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sonst ärgert man sich nur dass man wegen den paar Wochen bessere Hardware verpasst hat.


----------



## Nebola (5. Mai 2010)

Ich würde mir nie nen HTC HD2 kaufen, das Ding ist so beschissen Groß und unhandlich, schön siehts aus ja, aber das bekommste kaum inner Hosentasche.


----------



## EspCap (5. Mai 2010)

Das HTC HD2 finde ich auch etwas 'grobschlächtig', das ist einfach irgendwie zu groß geraten.

Wenn schon Android, würde ich eine Motorola Milestone nehmen. Das sieht toll aus, hat auch ein minimalistisches Design und die QWERTZ-Tastatur ist recht angehnehm zum tippen.
Das Desire hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand, aber man hört ja viel gutes davon... optisch gefällt es mir jedenfalls nicht so sehr.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Mai 2010)

Mein Fav ist eh das Nexus One. Ich finds schick, soll gut in der Hand liegen, dank Firmware Update hats auch Multitouch, Android 2.1. Für mich das optimale Smartphone aktuell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider noch nicht in Deutschland erhältlich, soll wohl noch im Mai per Vodafone kommen. Allerdings läuft mein aktueller Vertrag noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. Mai 2010)

Das Nexus ist so eine Sache... ich hab es leider noch nicht selber benutzt, aber von einigen Leuten gehört dass die Toucherkennung etwas seltsam ist und man teilweise etwas über dem Element tippen muss damit es erkannt wird. Keine Ahnung was da dran ist, klingt aber ziemlich merkwürdig. 

Ausserdem sollen durch die unterschiedliche Größe der Subpixel Grafiken etwas verwaschen rüberkommen... aber bevor ich es nicht in der Hand hatte urteile ich nicht darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (5. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nie nen HTC HD2 kaufen, das Ding ist so beschissen Groß und unhandlich, schön siehts aus ja, aber das bekommste kaum inner Hosentasche.



IPhone 115,5 x 62,1

HD2 121 x 67

Unhandlich sind sie somit eigentlich beide. 5 mm reißen da jetzt wohl auch nicht mehr viel raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von der Form her sehe ich da jetzt auch keine gravierenden Unterschiede.


----------



## Soramac (5. Mai 2010)

Überlege mir auch grad das iPhone zu holen und dann eventuell auf das neue umzusteigen. T-Online hat das ja gemacht, von iPhone 3G auf 3GS, ich frag einfach mal bei AT&T nach, ob das möglich ist.


----------



## Soramac (8. Mai 2010)

http://www.chip.de/n...r_42827419.html

I loled :/

und das laecherlichste kommt zum Schluss: [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, sans-serif]_Blame your government. Germany just added a new copyright levy for computers_[/font]


----------



## Ogil (8. Mai 2010)

Laecherlich trifft es - denn die Preise sind sicher nicht durch die Urheberrechtsabgabe so hoch. Bei einem PC belaeuft sich die auf 13€ und bissl was - wird also auch beim iPad in dem Bereich liegen.


----------



## Soramac (8. Mai 2010)

Was mich stoert, das die Preise in 1 zu 1 umgerechnet werden, was vielleicht auch bald so sein wird, aber jetzt ist es noch nicht so. 

Aber da Ich jetzt in USA bin, stoert es mich nicht mehr so stark, ausser fuer die, die in Deutschland den Kram kaufen muessen.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Mai 2010)

Naja 499$, schwacher Euro, Shipping, Europäer sind Trottel Bonus, Mediengebühren in Deutschland: 514€. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2010)

Jetzt kostet es doch nur 499 im Store, seltsame Sache. Auf jeden Fall sind die ersten 3G-Datentarife bekannt, man kann das iPad auch direkt mit aktivierter O2 oder unaktivierter Vodafone-Sim bestellen. 
Die Tarife sehen eigentlich ganz gut aus :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man darf gespannt sein ob das neue iPhone evtl. auch nicht mehr Telekom-Exlusiv ist...


----------



## Kyragan (10. Mai 2010)

Ich sag dir auch warum: Die 15€ Abgabe greift erst ab 40GB Speicherkapazität. Bedeutet also nur das 64GB Modell ist davon betroffen.


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2010)

Ok, das leuchtet ein. Anfangs sah es nur irgenwie so aus als würde die auch bei den kleineren Modellen greifen, was ja auch zu etwas Verwirrung geführt hat...

Was ganz anderes - spielt noch jemand Fruit Ninja? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Spiel macht noch viel süchtiger als DoodleJump...


----------



## Nebola (10. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was ganz anderes - spielt noch jemand Fruit Ninja?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaube du musst auf Entzug von dem Spiel O_O


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2010)

Ich? Heute hat n Kumpel in einer 10 Minuten Pause mal eben einen neuen Rekord mit 500 aufgestellt, frag mal den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. Mai 2010)

Ich kann mir das Game ja eh net kaufen wegen gesperrtem Acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ne Lite Version gibts net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2010)

Dann lass ihn entsperren oder mach einen neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. Mai 2010)

Geht weder noch.


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2010)

Interessant nach was Apple im Tutorial-Video zu Maps sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.apple.com/de/ipad/guided-tours/


----------



## Raefael (11. Mai 2010)

Na ich denke Apple dachte einfach auf St. Pauli heißt das halt so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//Rafa


----------



## Ennia (11. Mai 2010)

hm, OS 4.0 wird nicht auf 2G und 3G laufen - deshalb werde ich dann wohl auf das 4G umsteigen.
iPad kommt mir keines ins Haus, wenn dann nur ohne 3g-Modul, aber was soll ich dann damit? ^^


----------



## EspCap (11. Mai 2010)

Doch, auf dem 3G läuft es - allerdings hardwarebedingt ohne Multitasking. 
Womit es eigentlich schwachsinnig erscheint, dass es auf dem 2G/Touch 1G gar nicht läuft, da die eigentlich fast die gleiche Hardware wie 3G/Touch 2G habe. 
Aber das ist dann wohl nur um Anreize zu schaffen, ein neues Gerät zu kaufen.


----------



## Ogil (11. Mai 2010)

"Hardwarebedingt ohne Multitasking" hoert sich fuer mich auch nach Schnulli an. Wird doch sicher eh kein "echtes" Multitasking sondern time-slicing sein. Und was braucht es da fuer spezielle Hardware fuer? Hoechstens doch bissl mehr Speicher um sich die Zustaende aller "aktiven" Programme zu merken. Das gab es schliesslich alles schon zu Zeiten, als Prozessoren 1/10 der Rechenleistung des iPhones hatten...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Mai 2010)

an die MAC User, hat einer von euch schon Steam drauf? das sollte es ja ab heute auch für MAC OS geben?


----------



## EspCap (11. Mai 2010)

Jopp, richtig. Und am RAM scheitert es auch... ich hab gerade einen JB auf meinem Touch 2G, wenn man da 2-3 Programme im Hintergrund hat ist der Speicher auch schon fast alle. Afaik haben die alten 128 MB und die neuen 256 MB, also lässt sich da schon mehr machen.


----------



## Kyragan (13. Mai 2010)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/consumer-electronics/gadgets/15385-der-liefertermin-fuer-das-ipad-wurde-fuer-weitere-vorbestellungen-verschoben.html

Wenigstens fällt diese gammlige Abgabe weg. Hätte mir zwar nie son Ding gekauft, aber es ist lächerlich genug wie der Staat versucht die Leute zu schröpfen.


----------



## Soramac (14. Mai 2010)

Och Leute ihr habt Probleme. Hackt doch nicht auf staendig auf das iPad rum. Es gibt viel schlimmeres auf der Welt...

Und bitte jetzt keine Antworten wie: Hab ich doch gar nicht, habe nur die Preise gemeint.. bla bla.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Mai 2010)

Mach ich doch gar nicht. 
Ich habe nur vermeldet, dass es verschoben wurde und dass die Abgabe in Deutschland nun anscheinend doch entfällt für die Apple, wenn sie nicht entfallen wäre, eh nichts gekonnt hätte. Wo hacke ich denn auf dem iPad rum?
Mitteilen dass ichs dennoch nicht kaufen würde, aber die Meldung trotzdem weitergebe werd ich wohl noch dürfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für die Lieferschwierigkeiten können sie kaum was. Wer rechnet schon mit so nem Ansturm, außerdem scheinen die Kapazitäten wohl eh ausgeschöpft. Schlechte Verfügbarkeit sind wir ja wohl schon ne Weile bei so einigen Dingen gewohnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (14. Mai 2010)

Gibts schon was neues zum iPhone 4G? Weiß da jemand mehr?


----------



## Klos1 (14. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Och Leute ihr habt Probleme. Hackt doch nicht auf staendig auf das iPad rum. Es gibt viel schlimmeres auf der Welt...



Stimmt! Zum Beispiel ähm... zwei IPad's! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> an die MAC User, hat einer von euch schon Steam drauf? das sollte es ja ab heute auch für MAC OS geben?



_Werd ich heut mittag mal raufhauen..gebe dann mal Rückmeldung :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (14. Mai 2010)

Läuft auf einem MAC absolut stabil. Zumindest konnte ich bislang kein Problem finde. 

(Ja, hab im Moment einen iMAC @ home. Bis morgen dann wird er abgeholt :>)


----------



## painschkes (14. Mai 2010)

_wtf? o_o_


----------



## Crucial² (14. Mai 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Gibts schon was neues zum iPhone 4G? Weiß da jemand mehr?



Ey Cru du sau cooler Typ! Eine echt geniale Frage! So wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja es gibt tatsächlich News, schau mal hier:

http://www.n-tv.de/technik/mobiles/Neues-iPhone-4G-gesichtet-article872340.html


----------



## Soramac (14. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _wtf? o_o_



Alles Verraeter hier. Steam laeuft auch absolut stabil auf meinem iMac.


----------



## Nebola (14. Mai 2010)

Sora du weiß schon das sich das wtf auf das "ich habe nen iMac bis morgen dann net mehr" bezieht ?

Crucial, antwortest du dir gerne selber ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. Mai 2010)

Du hast einen iMac? oO

@Crucial, ja, in Vietnam ist wieder ein neuer Prototyp aufgetaucht, namens N90PRO2. 
Scheint ein neuerer zu sein, jetzt fehlen die Schrauben am Dockconnector und die Kameralinse hat eine silberne Umrandung.

Was ich mich vorallem frage : Wie zur Hölle kommt ein iPhone Prototyp von Cupertino nach Vietnam?

Achja, habt ihr Adobes neuste Werbeanzeige schon gesehen? Ist anscheinend auch in der FTD zu sehen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Imho sollte Adobe lieber mal damit anfangen, gute Tools für HTML5-Entwicklung zu bauen. 
Der Flashzug ist über kurz oder lang sowieso abgefahren.


----------



## Soramac (14. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Sora du weiß schon das sich das wtf auf das "ich habe nen iMac bis morgen dann net mehr" bezieht ?
> 
> Crucial, antwortest du dir gerne selber ?
> 
> ...





Die andere Frage ist, wie lang hat er schon einen (:


----------



## Nebola (14. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Die andere Frage ist, wie lang hat er schon einen (:




Und von welchem Laster der gefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Esp, war es nicht so, das die iPhone [Insert Name] in Vietman schon seit April hergestellt werden für den entgültigen verkauf ? dann würde es nahe liegen das mal eins "abhanden" kommt.

Aber auf Engadget stand das eine wäre nen Fake gewesen.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Mai 2010)

Das iPhone wird in China bei Foxxconn montiert. Davon abgesehen, selbst wenn es in Vietnam montiert werden würde wären so kurzfristige Änderungen recht ungewöhnlich. Sprich: Das sind alles Vorserienmodelle, da sich in sehr kurzer Zeit noch Dinge geändert haben spricht gegen eine Massenfertigung erst Recht bei einem solchen von dir genannten Zeitraum.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Mai 2010)

Weil wir gerade bei Vietnam sind. Ich hab mal wieder ne echte Rarität entdeckt. Wie findet ihr den Track:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k43h6a5N4Es

Old School vom feinsten. Die 90er waren doch die besten.


----------



## Nebola (14. Mai 2010)

Bei sowas schlaf ich ein :O


----------



## Klos1 (14. Mai 2010)

Du bist halt kein Kind der 90er


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (14. Mai 2010)

Den Witz musst du mir jetzt mal erklären.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Weil wir gerade bei Vietnam sind. Ich hab mal wieder ne echte Rarität entdeckt. Wie findet ihr den Track:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=k43h6a5N4Es
> 
> Old School vom feinsten. Die 90er waren doch die besten.



Ich sag nur: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=bPXVGQnJm0w




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Nebo schäm dich, dass du das FUUUU-Face net kennst. ;D


----------



## Shefanix (14. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Die andere Frage ist, wie lang hat er schon einen (:



Hab doch geschrieben, dass er morgen wieder abgeholt wird. Kumpel hatte den mit auf LAN gebracht und seine Eltern waren nicht da um ihn abzuholen. Jetzt steht er halt bis morgen bei mir ^^

Aber eins muss ich sagen. Ich hab mich in das Teil schon ein wenig verliebt <3  27" sehen einfach geil aus


----------



## EspCap (15. Mai 2010)

Ok, wir haben mal wieder einen Leak aus Vietnam. 
Hab ich was verpasst und sämtliche Entwicklungs- und Forschungszentren von Apple wurden dahin outgesourced?

Diesmal ist es ein neues Macbook : http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/15/apple-macbook-with-2-4ghz-core-2-duo-and-nvidia-geforce-320m-gra/


----------



## Nebola (15. Mai 2010)

Das wäre dann wohl Hardwäre mäßig so stark wie das kleinste Mac Book Pro.

Wenn der Preis auch so bleibt wie vorher kann man es sich sogar leisten ^^


----------



## Soramac (15. Mai 2010)

Würde mir so gerne ein neues MacBook Pro holen :<

Aber haben im Gegensatz zu den Alten total den Preis erhöht.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITERNIRPImQ

give ~


----------



## Soramac (17. Mai 2010)

Ein Kommentar zu einem iPad Testbericht.

[font="Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]


> *Es ist schon beängstigend*
> wie leicht man eine Massenhysterie auslösen kann und hunderttausende Menschen ihr sauer verdientes Geld für ein so nutzloses Gerät ausgeben, nur weil ein angebissener Apfel drauf ist. Da muss Microsoft noch viel lernen.


[/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Finde den letzten Satz zu genial: Da muss Microsoft noch viel lernen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Und eben noch so ein Guten:[/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]


> *Ist schon pfiffig!*
> Erst schafft man einen neuen Hype und die Mensch stürzen sich auf das IPad wie geschnitten Brot, um dann zu realisieren, neue Simkarte, neue Abzocktarife. Nun warte ich nur darauf, dass z.B. Nokia auch nur noch spezielle Sim Karten für einen Teil ihrer Telefone zu lässt. Der der die Idee mit der neuen kleinen Sim Karte hatte, echt ein Genie, die Provider werden im ein Denkmal bauen.


[/font]


----------



## EspCap (17. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> [font=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]nutzloses Gerät... [/font][font=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]nur weil ein angebissener Apfel drauf ist[/font]



Wieso schreibt jemand der offensichtlich allgemein ein Problem mit Apple hat eigentlich so eine Review zum iPad? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Mai 2010)

Darf man neuerdings nur Reviews schreiben, wenn man einer Marke gegenüber affin ist?


----------



## EspCap (17. Mai 2010)

Nein, aber eine Review sollte neutral sein. Und jemand der so schreibt hat ja wohl schon mal allgemein was gegen Apple.


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2010)

Das MacBook bekam nun auch ein Update.

Ein staerken Prozessor mit 2.4GHz , eine staerkere Grafikkarte und eine Batterielaufzeit bis zu 10 Stunden, anstatt 7 Stunden.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Mai 2010)

Klingt gut.
Man kann von Apple halten was man will, aber ich hab das Gefühl sie schaffen es als einzige potente Notebooks mit langer Akkulaufzeit zu bauen. Das neue MacBook Pro mit 17" Display hält im idle auch gut 9h durch. Das schaffen nur die wenigstens Netbooks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. Mai 2010)

_Gibts schon ne einige Wochen Sora^^

Aber ja..gutes Update!_


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gibts schon ne einige Wochen Sora^^
> 
> Aber ja..gutes Update!_



Upps...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Apple macht solche Hardwareupdates immer so heimlich ;/


----------



## Kyragan (18. Mai 2010)

Einige Wochen ist nicht ganz korrekt: Das MacBook PRO hat vor einigen Wochen ein Update bekommen. Gerüchte über ein Update des normalen MacBook kamen irgendwann letzte Woche auf, tatsächlich sichtbar bzw. offiziell ists erst seit heute morgen als das geupdatete MacBook im AppleStore zu sehen war.


----------



## EspCap (18. Mai 2010)

Golem scheint wohl auch eindeutige Infos zum neuen iPhone zu haben - jedenfalls klingt der Artikel so. 

http://www.golem.de/1005/75198.html
[font="'Segoe UI"]
[/font]
Nichts, das wir nicht schon wussten. Aber dass es wirklich 512 MB RAM werden wage ich zu bezweifeln, so schön es wäre.


----------



## Nebola (18. Mai 2010)

Man kann es sich immernoch Leisten, mit 999€ geht es eigentlich nocht, biller als nen Pro und mit dem update trotzdem gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Mai 2010)

Nicht wirklich.
Sind 100€ mehr als das alte. Das kleinste Pro in ebenfalls 13" hat zusätzlich nen SD-Card-Slot, ne beleuchtete Tastatur, doppelten RAM, FireWire 800 und das Aluminium-Unibody-Gehäuse. Das ist die 150€ mehr imo locker Wert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (18. Mai 2010)

Mal ne kleine Frage zum Iphone(grad zu faul zum Suchen und Itunes ist auch nicht installiert): "Wie bekomm ich einen Musiktitel in die Weckerfunktion?"


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine Frage zum Iphone(grad zu faul zum Suchen und Itunes ist auch nicht installiert): "Wie bekomm ich einen Musiktitel in die Weckerfunktion?"



Rechtsklick auf einen Song in der iTunes Mediathek und Informationen - Optionen dann eine Zeit auswaehlen von 30 Sekunden welchen Teil man moechte.

z.B. 2:20-2:50

Dann den Song kopieren. Den kopierten Song in AAC Format umwandeln und in Klingeltoene verschieben.

Falls es nicht so klappt, melde dich. Habe das grad nur schnell aus dem Kopf erklaert.


----------



## Rethelion (18. Mai 2010)

Ach ist das toll; ich klicke auf Klingeltöne synchronisieren und schon löscht mir Itunes meine komplette Musik vom Iphone. Was das soll frag ich mich jedesmal wieder....

EDIT: Geschafft hab ichs jetzt, auch wenn ich 2 Mal meine Musik komplett neu draufspielen musste.
Btw. 30sek sind ziemlich knapp^^


----------



## Nebola (18. Mai 2010)

Mit nem Jailbreak bestimmt länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Mai 2010)

30 Sekunden wäre mir auch zu wenig. Gut das ich bei mir einfach das komplette Lied nehmen kann. Geht doch bei dem iPhone bestimmt auch irgendwie - ohne Jailbreak - oder? Würd mich wundern wenn nicht :>


Läuft MAC OS X eigentlich wirklich NUR auf Intel CPU's? Hätte mir das sonst vielleicht mal auf eine VM geklatscht :/


----------



## Nebola (18. Mai 2010)

Also du kannst es als Gastbetriebssystem oder so laufen lassen.


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2010)

Aeehh... Leute. Wer laesst sein Handy denn  laenger als 30 Sekunden klingeln? Also bitte.


----------



## Nebola (19. Mai 2010)

Kommt aufs Lied an :>


----------



## Shefanix (19. Mai 2010)

*MELD!* Ich steh meistens immer erst auf wenn mein Handy zum 2. mal klingelt. Beim ersten Mal genieße ich die schöne Musik am morgen. Und ich muss aufstehen, weil ich mein Handy immer auf den Schreibtisch lege. Neben dem Bett würds zu schnell gehen und ich würde wieder einschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. Mai 2010)

*Neue MacBook-Pro-Modelle stürzen ab*

Klick


----------



## Rethelion (19. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Aeehh... Leute. Wer laesst sein Handy denn laenger als 30 Sekunden klingeln? Also bitte.



Wenns Telefon klingelt geh ich in 90% der Fälle nicht ran oder es ist auf lautlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber mir gehts um den Wecker, damit ich in der Früh besser aufkomm.


----------



## Niranda (19. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Aeehh... Leute. Wer laesst sein Handy denn laenger als 30 Sekunden klingeln? Also bitte.



Manche wollen auch nur das Lied hören =)


----------



## Klos1 (19. Mai 2010)

Wenn du so nen geilen Klingelton hast, dann willst du den auch lange hören:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FI4HFh5HAJM


----------



## Nebola (19. Mai 2010)

Oder den hier Klick


----------



## Soramac (25. Mai 2010)

Es kann gespannt sein das es bald ein Hardwareupdate fuer das MacBook Air erscheint, denn Intel hat nun offiziell bekannt gegeben:

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Die neuen Prozessoren sind im 32 Nanometer-Verfahren gefertigt und sollen durch ihre geringe Leistungsaufnahme in modernen, fingerbreiten Laptops eingesetzt werden.[/font]


----------



## Martel (26. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß ich weiß, das IPAD...

Aber wirklich:

Wozu noch ein MacBOOK Air?


Das was ich nun am Ipad testen konnte. Bietet doch alles.


Und große Zeichnen etc. macht doch niemand mit einem Macbook ( oder ? ). Da gab es doch auch schon so Sachen das die Farben ( Display) nicht Farbecht waren ( wenn du es zu einem Großen Bildschirm überspielst).. Halt oder war das bei Netbooks mit dem Grau/grau nichts Weiß Quak... mh.


IPDA 3G 32 GB ----  Sabber will haben.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2010)

Naja das MacBook Air ist halt ein vollwertiger PC auf dem man zur Not auch noch Windows per Bootcamp installieren könnte. Du kannst mit dem Ding halt alles machen und anschauen was du willst, bis die Hardware an ihre Grenzen stößt.
Das iPad ist ein in sich geschlossenes System, genau wie das iPhone. Es besitzt ein modifiziertes Handy-OS und kann nur durch Apps erweitert werden, die es auch nur an einer einzigen Stelle: In Apples Appstore, gibt.

Darüber hinaus fehlen dem iPad Standardschnittstellen, wie USB oder ein SD-Karten-Slot um wirklich so flexibel wie ein vollwertiges Notebook zu sein. Fehlende Flashunterstützung tut sein Übriges beim Surfen.
Für die die es brauchen, was ehrlicherweise eigentlich keiner ist weil der Mehrwert gegenüber Handy oder Laptop quasi null ist, ists ein nettes Spielzeug. Wirklich vielseitig ist es gegenüber den bisher sich auf dem Markt befindenden Geräten nicht.


----------



## Nebola (26. Mai 2010)

Bestimmt ganz nett aufem Weg in Urlaub darauf Filme zu gucken, aber kaufen würde ich es mir nicht deswegen.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2010)

Geht mit nem Macbook Air/jedem anderen Laptop genauso gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn nicht besser, musst das Ding ja nicht die ganze Zeit in der Hand halten, sondern kannst den Laptop aufm Schoß oder so absetzen.


----------



## Nebola (26. Mai 2010)

Ok stimmt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (27. Mai 2010)

Mal so nebenbei.
Half-Life 2 wurde über Nacht für Steam gelaunched.

//Rafa


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

Kleine Erinnerung : Heute fängt die WWDC an. Endadget hat wieder einen Liveticker von der Eröffnungskeynote, die heute um 19 Uhr UTC+1 bzw. 10 Uhr UTC-8.
http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/07/steve-jobs-live-from-wwdc-2010/?sort=newest&refresh=60

Man darf gespannt sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2010)

Danke, bin auch schon gespannt (:


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Langsam gehts los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2010)

Juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juni 2010)

and here we go!


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*gespannt ist*


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juni 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Das was ich nun am Ipad testen konnte. Bietet doch alles *garnichts*.



Ich weiß ja nicht, welchen Planeten du bewohnst und ob ihr da dann evtl. andere IPad's habt. Soweit es die irdischen IPad's betrifft, wäre obige korrigierte Aussage richtig.


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

*Seufz*


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> *Seufz*



qft


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juni 2010)

ENDLICH Farmville auf dem iPhone! Darauf hab ich ja schon seit Jahren gewartet!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: wird immer besser! Jetzt auch noch Guitar Hero!


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

Japp, hab ich auch gerade gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> *10:22AM* We're guessing this is really awesome if you play Farmville. We don't.


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2010)

Jetzt kommt wohl was zum iPhone.


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

> *10:31AM* "We're introducing iPhone 4."






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> *10:32AM* "You ain't seen it..."


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juni 2010)

Das grundlegende Design stimmte wohl, aber kein Plastikdeckel hinten sondern GLAS. Das nenn ich mal sexy!


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

Doch, das Design hab ich irgendwo schon gesehen. Aber es sieht definitiv schick aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glas ist jetzt auch auf der Rückseite...


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

HD Display inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> *10:36AM* "Second one, this is a biggie. Something we call the Retina Display. What's that? In any display there are pixels. We dramtically increased the pixel density, Four times the amount."


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juni 2010)

Das Display is krass. :O


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2010)

Ohja :O

Was ist/sind diese/s Antennas ? check ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

Das sieht schon allein auf den Bildern unglaublich gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : @Nebo, der Rahmen verstärkt die Antennen für UMTS und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ohja :O
> 
> Was ist/sind diese/s Antennas ? check ich nicht
> 
> ...



Die Antennen sind mit dem Rahmen aus Stahl verbunden um die Empfangsqualität zu erhöhen. Der Rahmen besteht aus 2 Teilen, der eine für Bluetooth, WiFi und GPS. Der zweite ist für UMTS und GSM.


----------



## Rethelion (7. Juni 2010)

Oh Gott sie habens wirklich gemacht...erinnert mich an diese alten Sony Ericsson Handys


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

Das Display ist der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2010)

Vorallem 4 mal mehr Pixel als das 3Gs, Respekt :O

Rethe, sieht doch super aus, war auch erst skeptisch, aber its amazing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WTF, A4 Chip ....


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juni 2010)

Hardwaredetails... ebenfalls der "Apple A4", also der gleiche Chip wie im iPad. Damit sollte das iPhone 4 mindestens so schnell wie das iPad sein. Klingt gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2010)

Das iPhone hat zwei Kopfhoerer Anschluesse, eins oben und eins unten?


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juni 2010)

Ne, der Klinkenanschluss ist oben rechts.


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

Schick! A4 und 6-Achsen Accelerometer durch Compass und Gyroskop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2010)

Ziemlich geil bis jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

5 MP + LED Kamera auf der Rückseite. Und die Kamera nimmt HD Video auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#


Edit : 720p und 30 fps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und iMove fürs iPhone O_o


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2010)

Yep. Weg mit den beschissenen Rock am Ring Handy Film Qualitaet. Nun gibts HD pe iPhone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Haha, iMovie fuers iPhone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

> *11:05AM* Oh my god. Jobs is asking everyone to turn off their network cards and MiFis!



: /



> *11:05AM* Guess what -- we're not doing that.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2010)

Zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

Bing als Suchmaschine. Oo


> *11:14AM* "Microsoft has done a great job on this. Check it out, it's kinda cool."




Noch größeres Oo


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2010)

Target, Best Buy. War ich schon drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2010)

Vorbestellen am 15 Juni, sogut wie geschehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

Interessantes Länder-Lineup für den Launch am 24. Juni. Aber solange Deutschland dabei ist will ich nichts sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2010)

Das gehoert eigentlich ueberall so dazu. Ob Amazon, Steelseries, Alienware. Da sind immer diese Laender dabei.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juni 2010)

Sind halt die größten Absatzmärkte.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juni 2010)

Wenn Intressiert das Iphone 4G??? 

Ich will IOS4 entlich haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2010)

24 Juni, dann kann Ich es in den Haenden halten (:


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

Dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will ein Video von der Keynote, das Video aus der Produktion sieht verdammt interessant aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> 24 Juni, dann kann Ich es in den Haenden halten (:



Ich hoffe mal ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juni 2010)

Was habt ihr alle mit dem 4G? hat ja nur paar Updates gegben was bei jedem heutige Handy Standart ist.

bis auf die Auflösung sehe ich da nix besonderes.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juni 2010)

Es ist bisher das einzige iPhone das mich technisch überzeugt hat. Das will was heißen. Allerdings stoß ich mich immer noch an iTunes. Whatever, hab eh keine Kohle dafür. ;D


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2010)

A4 Prozessor im iPhone. Das ist schon hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle mit dem 4G? hat ja nur paar Updates gegben was bei jedem heutige Handy Standart ist.
> 
> bis auf die Auflösung sehe ich da nix besonderes.



Hast du eine andere Keynote gesehen als wir?


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hast du eine andere Keynote gesehen als wir?



Haha (:

Naja, fuer mich als iPhone 3G Nutzer (gehabt) finde ich das iPhone 4 schon ein deutliches Upquarde.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2010)

Nur nen iPhone 4 und keine neue Touch-Version? Schade eigentlich...


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2010)

http://www.apple.com/de/iphone/

Wow. die sind ja schnell (:


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juni 2010)

ich hab überhaupt nix geschaut. sonder auf Golem.de gelesen 

[font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"]*Kamera mit 5 Megapixeln und HD-Video*                <--------------- Können andere schon lange.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"]Rückseitig belichteten                                                 	[/font]

[font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"]*Displayauflösung vervierfacht*[/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"]*
*[/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"]*
*[/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"]sollte ich sonst noch was Besonderes an dem Teil sehen??? [/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"]


Soramac schrieb:


> A4 Prozessor im iPhone. Das ist schon hammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich braucht das Teil zum Telefonieren und nicht um Crysis zu spielen. 11111elf [/font]


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

Selbst von einem 3GS wäre/ist das ein gewaltiges Upgrade. Allein das Display und der A4...


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2010)

Retina Display nennt sich das gute Stueck.


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur nen iPhone 4 und keine neue Touch-Version? Schade eigentlich...



Kommt sicher noch. Für gewöhnlich wenn die Back-to-School Aktion vorbei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juni 2010)

iOS4 mit allen Neuerungen die das OS so mitbringt, Apple A4 CPU, W-LAN nach n-Standard, Videotelefonie über 3G und W-LAN (in übrigens fantastischer Qualität). Das Display hat nicht nur 960x640px Auflösung, setzt auch auf IPS Technologie, im Gegensatz zu (AM)OLED wie bei den meisten anderen Smartphones, deutlich erhöhte Akkulaufzeit, Noise Cancellation und den 3-Achsen Gyrosensor. Ob man letzteren braucht, naja, nicht unbedingt. Brauchbar ist er allemal, besonders in Kombination mit dem Kompass und dem GPS. 
Ansonsten noch ein sau schickes und vor allem extrem flaches Design.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Kommt sicher noch. Für gewöhnlich wenn die Back-to-School Aktion vorbei ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also August/September/Oktober? Wäre nett... :S


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

Jopp, September wenn ich mich richtig erinnere... war jedenfalls bisher fast immer so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jopp, September wenn ich mich richtig erinnere... war jedenfalls bisher fast immer so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok, dann sollte ich mir den Monat zumindest mal merken.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> iOS4 mit allen Neuerungen die das OS so mitbringt.


Was ich als 3GS Bistritzer wenn ich nix Falsch gelesen habe alles auch benutzen kann was das IOS4 so mit sich bringt.


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Was ich als 3GS Bistritzer wenn ich nix Falsch gelesen habe alles auch benutzen kann was das IOS4 so mit sich bringt.



Nur hast du keine Front Kamera, kein LED licht, keine geile Glas Rückseite, verbessertes UMTS oder sowas.

Kein neues Display, etcpp, eig hast du fast garnichts. Achso, iOS4 Skin, wooo.


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

Jopp. Ausser hardwarebedingten Sachen wie FaceTime natürlich. Aber iOS4 ist nur ein kleiner Punkt in einer langen Liste, wie man oben sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
iPhone 4 ist definitiv ein großes Upgrade.


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2010)

Ich meine nur weil andere Handys auch HD Videos können, dafür fehlts denen in 10 anderen Ecken.

Keine Ahnung ob das N97 HD Videos kann ist auch egal, aber dafür wie toll das viele fanden, finde ich das mal total scheiße.

Nen Freund hatte das, bei ihm nur Probleme mit super dupi symbian und hat sich gestern nen 3gs geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juni 2010)

Und dann hast du immer noch nicht alle Neuerungen die das iPhone 4 hat.
Skepsis und kritische Betrachtung von neuen Produkten, auch von Apple, ist ja richtig und gut aber irgendwann muss man halt mal nen Strich ziehen wo das meckern noch Sinn macht. Ich bin absolut kein Apple-Jünger und find einige Formulierungen der Marke "wir revolutionieren heute alles, das zweite Mal" sehr überzogen, aber das Produkt ist am Ende ein gutes. Die alten iPhones waren gut, aber bis auf das erste weil es den Markt (wieder)entdeckt hat, nichts besonderes was andere Smartphones besser konnten und können. Das iPhone 4 hat nicht nur aufgeschlossen, sondern ist heute auf der Überholspur vorbeigezogen. Nichts anderes kann ich Apple heute attestieren. Ich mag deren Praxis in Bezug auf iTunes, Schnittstellen, Preise und iPad auch nicht aber das iPhone 4 ist n großer Wurf. Da werden HTC und Co dran zu knabbern haben.
Man sollte nicht alle Fakten und Neuerungen wegignorieren, nur weil hinten ein Apfel aufm Case klebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Nebo Gestern is ja nicht sehr klug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War doch eh klar, dass das neue heute präsentiert wird. :S


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




qft.

So ganz am Rande - hab ichs nur verpasst oder wurde nicht erwähnt wieviel MP die Frontkamera hat?

Das Video aus der Keynote übrigens online, auch wenn es bei mir gerade nicht lädt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.apple.com/iphone/design/


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> So ganz am Rande - hab ichs nur verpasst oder wurde nicht erwähnt wieviel MP die Frontkamera hat?



5 MP


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

War das nicht nur die Kamera auf der Rückseite?


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2010)

Also das Design hat mich irgendwie doch sehr ueberzeugt. Endlich mal in hoher Qualitaet und in Schwarz macht das ziemlich was her. Geiles Teil. Nichts mehr ausen hui und innen pfui.!


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

Auf jeden Fall, ja. 
Und wenn ich immer diese zerkratzen Plastikrückseiten von 3G/3GS-iPhones sehe ist das auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute Entscheidung gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Apple bietet auch selbst ein Case namens 'Bumper' für das iPhone an, schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.apple.com/iphone/specs.html (unten)


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @Nebo Gestern is ja nicht sehr klug.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja aber war im Vertrag drin, er musste nur 80€ oder so drauf zahlen, und mir solls eh egal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2010)

Ich finds halt immer Klasse. Was Apple bauen kann. Es hat sich von der groesse usw. nichts geandert ist aber tausendmal besser als zum Vorgaenger. Neues Design. A4 Prozessor, der selbe wie im iPad. Einfach unglaublich. Kamera, war fuer mich sowieso noch nie so wichtig. Da ich jetzt auch bedingt eine DSLR Kamera habe, aber wenn man nun mit dem iPhone HD Videos aufnehmen kann, finde Ich das Klasse. 

Was man vielleicht als Nachteil sehen kann, kein 64GB Speicher und austauschbarer Akku.


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Einfach unglaublich. Kamera, war fuer mich sowieso noch nie so wichtig. Da ich jetzt auch bedingt eine DSLR Kamera habe, aber wenn man nun mit dem iPhone HD Videos aufnehmen kann, finde Ich das Klasse.
> 
> Was man vielleicht als Nachteil sehen kann, kein 64GB Speicher und austauschbarer Akku.



Für mich ist die Kamera eigentlich relative wichtig, ich mache im Urlaub viele Bilder und auch so wenn man was schön ist, aber für sowas kauf ich mir nicht für weiß ich wieviel ne Kamera. Da finde ich es perfekt wenn ich nen gutes Handy mit ner guten Kamera habe, das reicht vollkommen.

Ok ob man 64Gb braucht, darüber muss man sich selber im klaren sein.

Aber Austauschbarer Akku finde ich Quatsch, ich meine, braucht man doch nicht wirklich, hat man geschäftlich nen iPhone, hat man meiner Meinung nach, auch nen Ladegerät dafür.

Ansonsten, private halt zuhause pc oder Steckdose.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Nur hast du keine Front Kamera, kein LED licht, keine geile Glas Rückseite, verbessertes UMTS oder sowas.
> 
> Kein neues Display, etcpp, eig hast du fast garnichts. Achso, iOS4 Skin, wooo.



ICH MUSS MIT MEINEN HANDY TELEFONIEREN KÖNNEN.


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2010)

Was man hat, hat man (:

Aber mit der Kamera hast du recht. Wenn man mit Freunden unterwegs ist, hat man meistens nur sein Handy dabei und kann mal eben gute Fotos schiessen. 

Ich werde mir sowieso das iPhone 4 Schwarz mit 16GB holen. Ich hatte davor das iPhone 3G Schwarz mit 8GB und habe es ehrlich nicht voll bekommen. 

Von daher reicht mir das locker. Freu mich schon zum vorbestellen need 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ICH MUSS MIT MEINEN HANDY TELEFONIEREN KÖNNEN.


Und warum hast du dann ein 3GS ? das ist dann purer Schwachsinn.



Soramac schrieb:


> Was man hat, hat man (:
> 
> Aber mit der Kamera hast du recht. Wenn man mit Freunden unterwegs ist, hat man meistens nur sein Handy dabei und kann mal eben gute Fotos schiessen.
> 
> ...


Das meine ich ja, Sagen wir mal man ist im Urlaub z.B. gerade geil am Strand, super Wetter, wer will immer die Kamera mit "schleppen" also ich nicht, lieber nen Hand in der Tasche und jut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo 16 Gb bei mir wohl auch, hab jetzt iPod Touch 2G mit 16 Gb und ca. 10Gb frei, aber Musik kommt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ICH MUSS MIT MEINEN HANDY TELEFONIEREN KÖNNEN.



Dann kannst du dir auch nen 10 Jahre altes Nokia 3310 bei ebay schnappen. Kostet am Ende nur nen 10er.
Wofür brauchtest du noch mal nen iPhone 3GS? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Und warum hast du dann ein 3GS ? das ist dann purer Schwachsinn.



Nein, die Hauptfunktion eines Handys.

Nein, ich Verstehe euch nicht was daran so toll sein soll am 4G. 

es hat paar kleine Sachen was andre nicht haben aber 90% vom den Können andere Handys schon lange. 

ist wieder mal nur Upgrade.

Nächstes Jahr wird dann 4GS präsentiert.


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Nein, die Hauptfunktion eines Handys.
> 
> Nein, ich Verstehe euch nicht was daran so toll sein soll am 4G.
> 
> ...



Und jetzt sag mir mal warum du dir ein 3GS gekauft hast. 

schließlich...


Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> es hat paar kleine Sachen was andre nicht haben aber 90% vom den Können andere Handys schon lange.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Nein, die Hauptfunktion eines Handys.
> 
> Nein, ich Verstehe euch nicht was daran so toll sein soll am 4G.
> 
> ...



Dasselbe bei den Autos etc. Ist aber schon gut Slim_Shady


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dasselbe bei den Autos etc. Ist aber schon gut Slim_Shady



WTF wer?




Nebola92 schrieb:


> Und jetzt sag mir mal warum du dir ein 3GS gekauft hast.


Weil Ich Geld habe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weil es zu derzeit das HTC HD 2 nicht gab und ich nur ein Handy wollte was man auch leicht wie eine feder mit einem Touch Screen bedienen kann, ohne mit dem Finger drauf zu Hämmern.


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2010)

Ihr wisst doch alle wieso Sam_Fischer gerade so ist. Lasst Ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er aergert sich, dass er nun das iPhone 3GS hat und lieber haetten warten sollen. Denn fuer mich ist das schon ein ziemlich grosser Sprung vom iPhone 3G/3GS zum iPhone 4.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Er aergert sich, dass er nun das iPhone 3GS hat und lieber haetten warten sollen. Denn fuer mich ist das schon ein ziemlich grosser Sprung vom iPhone 3G/3GS zum iPhone 4.



Ne, ich hätte so oder so nicht warten können.

Musste mein Abo verlängern und ich kann nur dann Neues Handy nehmen, hätte ich gewartet würde nun HTC HD 2 auf meinem Tisch liegen.


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Weil Ich Geld habe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut, das ist zwar kein richtiger Grund, auch wenn 50% der Jugendlichen deshalb nen iPhone haben.

Und genau bei dem Bedienen ist der Knackpunkt, klar haben alle anderen Smartphones auch einen, aber welches hat einen so flüssigen und sensiblen ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Und genau bei dem Bedienen ist der Knackpunkt, klar haben alle anderen Smartphones auch einen, aber welches hat einen so flüssigen und sensiblen ?



ich sag nur HTC HD 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juni 2010)

Sry Double  post


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ich sag nur HTC HD 2.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dafür ist das Teil auch Handlich wie nen Ziegelstein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

Hey, damit kann man immerhin Fensterscheiben einwerfen. Und Häuser bauen.


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hey, damit kann man immerhin Fensterscheiben einwerfen. Und Häuser bauen.



Auch Feuer machen ?


----------



## Rethelion (7. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Dafür ist das Teil auch Handlich wie nen Ziegelstein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich sind die beiden fast gleich groß; das HTC sogar etwas dünner.
Vll. macht das nur den Eindruck weil das HTC ein größeres Display hat und die Fläche besser ausnutzt.

Btw. mein nächstes Handy wird wahr. irgendein Android^^


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich ist es 3 mm dicker als das iPhone 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ausserdem ist WinMo 6.5 jetzt nicht gerade ein modernes OS. Da könnte die Hardware noch so toll sein.
Und der Rand oben und unten am iPhone hat ja durchaus seinen Sinn - wenn man das in der Hand hält, will man ja nicht versehentlich Touch auslösen.

Was anderes - zum Thema RAM hat Steve jetzt leider kein Wort verloren... würde mich interessieren ob da tatsache die 512 MB drin sind, die mal im Gespräch waren.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juni 2010)

HTC Desire  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder direkt das Nexus One. Letzteres hat den Vorteil Updates eher zu bekommen, ersteres den besseren Touchscreen.
Windows Mobile und Symbian kannst imo in die Tonne treten. WebOS, keine Ahnung, hatte nie nen Palm Pre in der Hand.
Die einzigen guten OS sind iOS (4) und halt Android. Letzteres zieht mich mehr an, weils ne offene Plattform ist. Das iPhone 4 ist halt hardwaretechnisch überlegen. :/


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

Ich mag die irgendwie beide nicht... das Desire wird mir zu sehr gehypt, ich finde das Design mit dem seltsamen Trackball in der Mitte grausig. Und das Nexus... naja, auch ein eher unspektakuläres Design und ein Amoled-Display mit asynchronen Subpixeln. Da ist das Retina-Display im iPhone 4 auf jeden Fall besser.

Mein Android-Favorit ist immer noch das Milestone, ich finde das einfach schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Windows Mobile und Symbian kannst imo in die Tonne treten.[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Die einzigen guten OS sind iOS (4) und halt Android. Das iPhone 4 ist halt hardwaretechnisch überlegen. :/ [/font]




qft.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juni 2010)

Das Milestone ist mir zu klobig. Ohne Hardwaretastatur wärs recht schick, aber so ists für mich auch son Ziegelstein. :/


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

Ich finde die Hardwaretastatur da eigentlich ganz schick, auch wenn ich sie beim iPhone auf keinen Fall vermisse. 
So klobig ist es aber nicht imo, es gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Kamera eigentlich relative wichtig, ich mache im Urlaub viele Bilder und auch so wenn man was schön ist, aber für sowas kauf ich mir nicht für weiß ich wieviel ne Kamera. Da finde ich es perfekt wenn ich nen gutes Handy mit ner guten Kamera habe, das reicht vollkommen.
> 
> Ok ob man 64Gb braucht, darüber muss man sich selber im klaren sein.
> 
> ...



Einen austauschbaren Akku als Quatsch zu bezeichnen zeugt nicht gerade von Weitblick. Noch nie davon gehört, dass sich ein Akku relativ schnell abnutzt? Für jemanden, der sein Handy lange nutzt und nicht jedes Jahr das neueste braucht kann das durchaus zum Problem werden. Und dann ist es einfach nur madig, wenn ich das Ding einschicken muss, für einen beschissenen Tausch des Akkus.


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2010)

Aus diesem Grund werde hochwertige Akkus eingebaut.


----------



## Rethelion (7. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund werde hochwertige Akkus eingebaut.



Werden, im Sinne von, in der Zukunft werden?^^
(EDIT: werden diese hochwertigen Akkus mehr als 1Jahr Garantie haben?)

Muss Klos da schon zustimmen, den Akku sollte man austauschen können. Mein Iphone hat zwar noch nie lange durchgehalten, aber momentan ist es so, dass ich Runkeeper(GPS Ortung beim laufen) nur öffnen und 5 Minuten laufen lasse und der Akku um gut 5-10% nach unten geht. Wenn ich dazu noch Musik höre reicht es zwar für eine Runde laufen, aber einen Marathon kann ich damit nicht mitloggen.

@Nebola: Wenn ich immer an ein Ladegerät gebunden bin, dann kann ich mir doch gleich ein Festnetztelefon kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da lob ich mir meinen Blackberry, der hält gut eine Woche durch obwohl Push-Email aktiviert ist.


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

Naja, bei so einem kompakten Design wird es schwer, den Akku austauschen zu können. 
Die Akkus in Macbooks machen 1000 Ladezyklen mit, bevor sie an Leistung verlieren. Keine Ahnung wie es bei den iPhone Akkus ist, aber schlechter garantiert nicht.

Aber gut, man wird sehen wie gut der Akku im iPhone 4 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Einen austauschbaren Akku als Quatsch zu bezeichnen zeugt nicht gerade von Weitblick. Noch nie davon gehört, dass sich ein Akku relativ schnell abnutzt? Für jemanden, der sein Handy lange nutzt und nicht jedes Jahr das neueste braucht kann das durchaus zum Problem werden. Und dann ist es einfach nur madig, wenn ich das Ding einschicken muss, für einen beschissenen Tausch des Akkus.



Wofür gibts Garantie ? Als wenn der Akku nach einem Jahr kaputt wäre.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juni 2010)

Nur, dass du nen Akku eines Handys wahrscheinlich deutlich häufiger lädst weil man nen Notebook zu Hause öfter auch mal am Netzteil betreibt.
Außerdem hat ein Laptop in der Regel deutlich weniger Betriebsstunden aufweißt als ein Smartphone.


----------



## Rethelion (7. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wofür gibts Garantie ? Als wenn der Akku nach einem Jahr kaputt wäre.



Kaputt nicht, aber einfach schwächer und das fällt nicht unter Garantie.

EDIT: Läuft das beim iPad wirklich so ab, dass man nicht den Akku getauscht bekommt sondern einfach nur ein anderes iPad?


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2010)

Wenn es Probleme damit gaebe, wuerde Apple es anders regeln. Aber es gibt nunmal keine Probleme, von daher. Noergler gibt es immer.


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nur, dass du nen Akku eines Handys wahrscheinlich deutlich häufiger lädst weil man nen Notebook zu Hause öfter auch mal am Netzteil betreibt.



Stimmt, aber daher gehe ich auch mal davon aus dass die iPhone Akkus nochmal deutlich besser sind.


----------



## Nebola (8. Juni 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> @Nebola: Wenn ich immer an ein Ladegerät gebunden bin, dann kann ich mir doch gleich ein Festnetztelefon kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Und wie lädst du das BB ? mit einem Ladegerät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laden musst du sie alle mal, ich höre locker 3 Stunden am Tag mit iPod Musik, spiele etcpp, aber lade den so jeden 2-3 Tag auf, das reicht dann auch.

Ich meine wenn du nen Handy willst das lange hält, kauf dir nen Sony Ericsson W810i, das habe ich im Moment, und 2 Wochen sind mindestens drin.


----------



## Klos1 (8. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund werde hochwertige Akkus eingebaut.



Bei dir ist immer alles hochwertig, was Apple baut. Sag das mit dem hochwertigen Akku mal meinen Kumpel. Der kommt mit dem Laden inzwischen nämlich kaum noch nach.



Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wofür gibts Garantie ? Als wenn der Akku nach einem Jahr kaputt wäre.



Und wie lange hast du Garantie? 2 Jahre?


----------



## Nebola (8. Juni 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Bei dir ist immer alles hochwertig, was Apple baut. Sag das mit dem hochwertigen Akku mal meinen Kumpel. Der kommt mit dem Laden inzwischen nämlich kaum noch nach.



Er braucht hochwertigen Applestrom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Klos schrieb:


> Bei dir ist immer alles hochwertig, was Apple baut. Sag das mit dem hochwertigen Akku mal meinen Kumpel. Der kommt mit dem Laden inzwischen nämlich kaum noch nach.
> 
> 
> 
> Und wie lange hast du Garantie? 2 Jahre?



1 jahr glaub ich, aber selbst wenn, wenn man es so oft lädt ist es kein Wunder wenn er nicht lange hält.

Man sollte ja net nach dem Motto "Uh nur noch 93%, schnell einstecken" laden.


----------



## Nebola (8. Juni 2010)

Doppel Post und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Juni 2010)

Nun ja wenn man 3G an hat und Push. 

Kann ich dir sagen das du morgens aus der Wohnung gehst mit 100% und  am Abend wieder mit 20% nach hause kommst.

Kein wunder wird der Akku (ich sag mal) abgenutzt, wenn man das Teil dann Jeden Abend wieder laden kann.


----------



## Klos1 (8. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Er braucht hochwertigen Applestrom
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man kann sich auch alles schön reden. Ein austauschbarer Akku ist einfach Pflicht. Und 1 Jahr ist einfach keine Zeit. Mag sein, daß in der Welt eines Jugendlichen das keine Rolle spielt, weil er dann eh schon wieder ein neues Handy braucht. Es gibt aber auch Leute, die behalten so ein Ding viele Jahre. Und nach mehreren Jahren wirst du einen Unterschied beim Akku merken. Und da wäre es schön, wenn ich das Teil austauschen könnte, anstatt das ganze Ding einschicken zu müssen.

Und ich möchte mir jetzt auch nicht bei jeden Ladevorgang Gedanken machen, ob ich damit dem Akku was gutes tue, oder nicht. Wenn ich längere Zeit weg bin und das Ding ist halbvoll, dann steck ich es halt ein. Ist das Normalste der Welt. Und genau das sind die Sachen, die du nach einer Zeit bei einen Akku merkst.

Und auch wenn Soramac mal wieder meint, daß Apple hier die wirklich besonderen Akkus am Start hat, die nach mehreren Jahren keine eindeutigen Defizite aufweisen, so ändert das nichts an der Tatsache, daß es einfach nur ein Akku ist, wie in jedem anderen hochwertigen Handy auch.

Einen Akku, der von der Haltbarkeit nicht nachlässt, den hat auch Apple ganz bestimmt noch nicht erfunden.



Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn es Probleme damit gaebe, wuerde Apple es anders regeln. Aber es gibt nunmal keine Probleme, von daher. Noergler gibt es immer.



Leute, die die Augen vor Tatsachen verschließen, die gibt es auch zuhauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kenne genau zwei Leute, die mit dem ach so hochwertigen IPhone Probleme haben. Bei einen gibt der Akku nichts mehr her und beim anderen fing das Display an, Blasen zu schlagen. Gemessen an meinen doch recht überschaubaren Bekanntenkreis von IPhone-Nutzern ist das schon mal ne gute Ausbeute.

Und das hat auch nichts mit Nörgeln zu tun. Ein nicht tauschbarer Akku ist einfach Kacke. Das ist Fakt.


----------



## Nebola (8. Juni 2010)

Aber man Muss ja auch kein 3G anhaben.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Juni 2010)

Hab ich auch nicht, aber Push frisst dann doch auch viel Akku.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Juni 2010)

Apple hat auch keine anderen Akkus als andere Hersteller. Lithium-Ionen bleiben nunmal Lithium-Ionen und was effizienteres haben wir aktuell nicht.


----------



## Ogil (8. Juni 2010)

Und bei LIBs ist es nunmal so, dass sie pro Jahr einiges an Kapazitaet verlieren - abhaengig von der Umgebungstemperatur (also abhaengig davon wie warm das Handy wird - kalt ist besser) und vom Ladezustand (das Handy dauerhaft bei 40-60% Ladung zu haben ist besser fuer den Akku als ihn immer voll geladen zu haben) bis zu 1/3. Das ist einfach einer der Nachteile von LIBs und hat wenig mit der Qualitaet zu tun. Und auf den Akku bekommt man sicher keine 2 Jahre Garantie - wenn der keine 10h (oder wieviel auch immer fuers IPhone angegeben ist) mehr durchhaelt, dann faellt das unter Verschleiss - und man kann froh sein, wenn man nur den Akku berechnet bekommt und keine Austausch/Umtauschkosten hat.


----------



## Soramac (8. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte keinerlei Probleme mit meinem iPhone gehabt, dass Ich es umtauschen musste, weil der Akku beschaedigt war. Und davon kenne Ich so gut wie kaum Faelle, bei denen die Akkus vom iPhone kritisiert worden sind.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Nun ja wenn man 3G an hat und Push.
> 
> Kann ich dir sagen das du morgens aus der Wohnung gehst mit 100% und am Abend wieder mit 20% nach hause kommst.
> 
> Kein wunder wird der Akku (ich sag mal) abgenutzt, wenn man das Teil dann Jeden Abend wieder laden kann.



Klar kosten die Funktionen Akku, aber mal ehrlich, wer kauft sich so ein Teil und deaktiviert dann alle Funktionen? Da kann ich auch gleich bei meinem alten Nokia bleiben, dass kann auch telefonieren^^

Btw. http://www.bluewin.ch/de/index.php/54,282292/Steve_Jobs_verteidigt_Foxconn/de/digital/technik/


----------



## Klos1 (8. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich hatte keinerlei Probleme mit meinem iPhone gehabt, dass Ich es umtauschen musste, weil der Akku beschaedigt war. Und davon kenne Ich so gut wie kaum Faelle, bei denen die Akkus vom iPhone kritisiert worden sind.



Du drehst dir alles so hin, wie du es möchtest. Du sagst, dein Akku war beschädigt. Und du hattest wohl noch Garantie. Und? Ist doch klar, dass du da keine Probleme hast.
Das ist nichts, was für Apple spricht, sondern viel eher das selbstverständlichste auf der Welt. Ein defekter Akku und ein Akku, der bereits Verschleißspuren aufweist, ist aber ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Ein verschlissenere Akku ist kein kaputter Akku.

Und noch was: Wie lange hast du ein IPhone denn schon genutzt? 3 Jahre? 4? Falls es da überhaupt schon ein IPhone gab. Aber egal! Jedenfalls ist das eine Zeitspanne, wo du definitiv Verschleiß am Akku feststellen wirst. Und genau dann erwarte ich, dass ich einen Akku selbst tauschen kann. Weil es einfach selbstverständlich ist.

Du sagst, Apple würde was unternehmen, wenn es Probleme geben würde. Ich sage dazu, dass

A - das IPhone noch nicht so lange auf dem Markt ist
B - der potenzielle Kundenkreis für IPhones zu einen nicht unerheblichen Teil aus Leuten besteht, die bis dahin eh schon wieder auf die neueste Version umgesattelt haben

und

C - das Apple einen Dreck tun würde, weil es für sie nicht von Nachteil ist, wenn sie in ihrer Werkstatt für teures Geld einen popeligen Akku für den Kunden wechseln.

Versteh mich nicht falsch. Im Gegensatz zum IPad habe ich nichts gegen das IPhone. Es ist in vielerlei Hinsicht ein super Gerät. Aber das ich den Akku nicht wechseln kann, ist schlicht und ergreifend Oberfuck und echt mal wieder bezeichnend für diese Firma. Denn für annährend jedes selbstverständliche Feature, was sie bei ihren Geräten untergraben, unterstelle ich, dass sie es bewusst machen. Das ist pure Strategie von, wie ich zugeben muss, klugen Leuten wie Steve. Ein fehlender USB beim IPad ist auch nichts anderes, als pure Strategie.

Und trauriger Weise geht diese, wie man anhand der Verkaufszahlen des IPad's sieht, auch noch auf.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Juni 2010)

[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]IOS4 "21. Juni 2010 bereitgestellt werden, das neue Smartphone wird erst drei Tage später verkauft."[/font]
[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]
[/font]
[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## EspCap (8. Juni 2010)

Die Keynote ist jetzt bei Youtube online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rM6xCmtHQT0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Nebola (8. Juni 2010)

Safari 5 ist verfügbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (8. Juni 2010)

Wie läuft das jetzt eig. mit dem Vertrag ab?

Hat T-Mobile immer noch exklusive Rechte fürs iPhone? Und wieviel wird das Teil (mit Vertrag) kosten?


----------



## Nebola (8. Juni 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Wie läuft das jetzt eig. mit dem Vertrag ab?
> 
> Hat T-Mobile immer noch exklusive Rechte fürs iPhone? Und wieviel wird das Teil (mit Vertrag) kosten?



Ja, T-Mobil wird einziger Vertragspartner in Deutschland sein.

Also die 16GB Version kostet wohl 199€, und die 32Gb Version 299€.

Dann musst dir halt nen Vertrag aussuchen. Ich denke mal je nach Vertrag, wirst weniger bezahlen, z.B. den 119€ teuren, da kostet es bestimmt nur 1€ ^^


----------



## Crucial² (8. Juni 2010)

(Falls die Tarife wie beim 3GS sind) werde ich wohl den 40€ teuren nehmen. Aber 200€ gehen erstmal in Ordnung finde ich.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Juni 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> (Falls die Tarife wie beim 3GS sind) werde ich wohl den 40€ teuren nehmen. Aber 200€ gehen erstmal in Ordnung finde ich.



Wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf, lass es sein.
Mit dem iPhone hast du ja schon so ein eingeschränktes Handy, da brauchst du nicht noch einen teuren Vertrag mit dem du nichts anfangen kannst; Flatrate die keine ist, VOIP&IM gesperrt, kein Tethering...
würde an deiner Stelle eher einen O2-Vertrag holen.


----------



## EspCap (8. Juni 2010)

Wird aber teuer, weil man dann ein ungelocktes kaufen muss und dazu noch einen Vertrag : /


----------



## Nebola (8. Juni 2010)

Richtig.

Ich finde die Preise vom iPhone, also 199€ oder so, recht ok.

Aber die Telekom Verträge sind so, naja.

Mehr als 60-80 Freiminuten, 34-40 Frei SmS und internet Flat brauch ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Juni 2010)

Genau letzteres lässt die Tarifpreise explodieren. Oftmals ists nichtmal ne richtige Flat, weil dir nach einem bestimmten Volumen die Leitung auf ein Minimum zusammengeschrumpft wird. Dann lieber o2.


----------



## EspCap (8. Juni 2010)

Klar, o2 hat tolle Internettarife - 15 Euro für eine Flat mit 1 GB UMTS, davon kann man bei der Telekom nur träumen. Nur leider haben die kein iPhone : /


----------



## Kyragan (8. Juni 2010)

Dafür das HTC Desire. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Juni 2010)

Lieber hab ich kein Iphone, als nach 200MB auf GRPS runtergestuft zu werden; da braucht man kein Interneet mehr.


----------



## eimer07 (8. Juni 2010)

Mir persönlich gefällt das, was ich vom neuen IPhone gesehen habe schon sehr gut. Klar gibt es ein paar Entäuschungen, wie z.B. das die Videotelefonate nur von IPhone zu Iphone funktionieren, aber das kann man noch so verkraften.
Der größte Nachteil, und da muss ich Klos zustimmen, ist der nicht tauschbare Akku. Aber da ich selten auf langen Reisen bin, macht mir das jetzt persönlich keine Probleme.
Aber alles in allem finde ich die IPhone-Serie doch etwas besser als die meisten anderen Touch-Handys. Das einzige was mithalten könnte oder vll sogar besser ist, wäre das HTC. 
Aber der Preis ist mir einfach vieeel zu hoch. Wenn ich mich nicht irre kostet es ja um die 500€, und das Iphone nur 200-300, jenachdem welche Größe man auswählt.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Juni 2010)

Das iPhone kostet mit Vertrag 200-300. Ohne Vertrag liegt es sicherlich wie die alten bei 650+.
Das HTC Desire gibts für 400-450 ohne Vertrag. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (9. Juni 2010)

Was meint ihr denn alle mit "runtergestuft" werden??? Habe ich noch nie von gehört!

Ausführliche Erklärung bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (9. Juni 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Was meint ihr denn alle mit "runtergestuft" werden??? Habe ich noch nie von gehört!
> 
> Ausführliche Erklärung bitte
> 
> ...



Sobald du ein bestimmtes Volumen verbraucht hast wird deine Internetgeschwindigkeit begrenzt.
Bei dem 40€ Tmobile Vertrag hast du 300MB Volumen und dann wirst du auf 64Kbit/s(glaub ich) runtergestuft; damit zu surfen macht richtig Spaß und Tethering kannst du dann auch vergessen weil nur noch Ladefehler kommen.
Achja und wenn dir jemand erzählt dass TMobile nicht herunterstuft, dann stimmt das nicht. Mir hat der Typ im TMobile laden das auch erzählt und nach 3 Monaten habe sie dann bei ~300B begrenzt.


----------



## Niranda (9. Juni 2010)

bei Tmobile musste das Tethering auch noch für 10€/monat oder so freischalten, oder? xD
Es lebe der jailbreak <:


----------



## Rethelion (9. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich schon; genauso wie bei VOIP/IM.
Aber Tethering war bei mir noch nicht im Vertrag als verboten drin, also nutze ich es auch.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Juni 2010)

Kann mir mal wer sagen wie man das Wörterbuch bei Safari 5 auf Deutsch stellt?


----------



## EspCap (9. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube gar nicht... war jedenfalls bei 4 afaik nicht möglich.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Juni 2010)

Super. -_-^^ das nervt aber wenn alles rot unterschrichen wird wenn man was schreibt. 

kann man es wenigstens ausschalten? xD


----------



## Nebola (9. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Super. -_-^^ das nervt aber wenn alles rot unterschrichen wird wenn man was schreibt.
> 
> kann man es wenigstens ausschalten? xD



Ja, guck mal unter ich glaube, Extras, Rechtschreibprüfung oder sowas.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Juni 2010)

*Apples iPhone 4*

*Neues Modell kostet über 1.000 Euro ohne Vertrag *


http://www.golem.de/1006/75699.html

O.o


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> *Apples iPhone 4*
> 
> *Neues Modell kostet über 1.000 Euro ohne Vertrag *
> 
> ...



Dazu fällt mir nichtmal mehr ein Dummer Spruch ein...


----------



## painschkes (10. Juni 2010)

_Oh nein..wie schlimm..

Man kauft sich ja auch ein Iphone ohne Vertrag.. :< _


----------



## Nebola (10. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir nichtmal mehr ein Dummer Spruch ein...


700&#8364; iPhone + 300&#8364; Frontkamera 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






painschkes schrieb:


> _Oh nein..wie schlimm..
> 
> Man kauft sich ja auch ein Iphone ohne Vertrag.. :< _


Warum denn mit Vertrag ?
Die Telekom Monopol Abzock Tarife sind scheiße, ganz einfach.Ich wollte es mir auch ohne Simlock und Vertrag kaufen, aber bei dem Preis kauf ich mir lieber nen Feldtelefon oder so.


----------



## painschkes (10. Juni 2010)

_Weil ich damit schon ganz gern und auch ganz viel Surfen will..was will ich dann mit ner Prepaid Karte o.ä? _


----------



## Nebola (10. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Weil ich damit schon ganz gern und auch ganz viel Surfen will..was will ich dann mit ner Prepaid Karte o.ä? _


O2 ?

Da gibt es sogar humane Tarife. Alles was man braucht, den ganzen Kack von der Telekom mit drölfhundert Euro im Monat brauch ich nicht, aber wenn du nen iphone willst, musstes halt nehmen.

In den UK (oder USA ?) wird es über 3 Partner angeboten, unter anderem O2.

Ich finde es halt scheiße das Telekom immer wer weiß was zahl damit Sie das Monopol sind.


Und wenn das Ding 1000&#8364; kostet, dafür kann ich mir nen gebrauchten Golf 2 kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Oder ich hole mir nen 3Gs.


----------



## Soramac (10. Juni 2010)

Jetzt macht mal nicht so, als waere das was neues. Anfangs hat das iPhone 3GS von 900-1000 Euro gekostet.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Juni 2010)

Die ohne-Vertrag-Preise sind aktuell eh deutlich höher als das was letzten Endes realistisch ist. Da kommt der Vorbestellerbonus und der Early-Adopter-Bonus und schwups sind paar hundert Euro drauf. Realistisch ist sicherlich so wie beim 3GS ~650€.


----------



## Rethelion (10. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Weil ich damit schon ganz gern und auch ganz viel Surfen will..was will ich dann mit ner Prepaid Karte o.ä? _



Wenn du viel surfen willst dann bist du bei TMobile eh falsch; es sei denn du nimmst den teuersten Vertrag, aber da kannst du es gleich so + O2 kaufen.


----------



## Niranda (10. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Super. -_-^^ das nervt aber wenn alles rot unterschrichen wird wenn man was schreibt.
> 
> kann man es wenigstens ausschalten? xD



Eine einfache Lösung:
Firefox - ich liebe das Füchschen ^-^
Bloß leider hat's bei mir nen mortz hunger: hat letztens 2Gb Arbeitsspeicher gefuttert =(

@Reth:
Ich hole mir *NIE* Handys im Vertrag, ist immer teurer als so eins direkt zu kaufen und die Monatlichen kosten sowieso. ^^
Wollt eig auch bei Vodafone bleiben, da der Tmob echt =")&"$=)%=?"§% Preise hat und die meisten leute sowieso Vodafone haben - zumindest die, die ich kenn. ^^
O2 hat Tethering am 1.6. rausgenommen => uninteressant


----------



## Rethelion (10. Juni 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> O2 hat Tethering am 1.6. rausgenommen => uninteressant



Naja meine Eltern haben da jetzt einen Surfstick, und den könnte ich mir ausleihen wenn ich mal unterwegs Internet brauche. Wegen dem Iphone überlege ich momentan ob ich mir überhaupt noch einen Vertrag mit Internet dazuhole; brauchen tu ichs bis auf die Emails fast nie. Da investiere ich das gesparte Geld lieber in einen KabelDeutschland-Vertrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die ohne-Vertrag-Preise sind aktuell eh deutlich höher als das was letzten Endes realistisch ist. Da kommt der Vorbestellerbonus und der Early-Adopter-Bonus und schwups sind paar hundert Euro drauf. Realistisch ist sicherlich so wie beim 3GS ~650&#8364;.


Mit unlock wohl so 700&#8364; aber ich finds zu teuer so, ich glaube es würde einige leute mehr kaufen, wenn ein bisschen billiger wäre.



Niranda schrieb:


> Bloß leider hat's bei mir nen mortz hunger: hat letztens 2Gb Arbeitsspeicher gefuttert =(


Solange es den Riegel wieder auskackt ^^



Niranda schrieb:


> Ich hole mir *NIE* Handys im Vertrag, ist immer teurer als so eins direkt zu kaufen und die Monatlichen kosten sowieso. ^^
> Wollt eig auch bei Vodafone bleiben, da der Tmob echt =")&"$=)%=?"§% Preise hat und die meisten leute sowieso Vodafone haben - zumindest die, die ich kenn. ^^
> O2 hat Tethering am 1.6. rausgenommen => uninteressant


Nur E-Plus würde ich nicht nehmen, das haben zu 95% Türken und andere Ausländer, wenne einen fragst auf meiner Schule "was hast du fürn Anbieter ?" "E-Plus" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. Juni 2010)

E-Plus hat vorallem einfach kein sonderlich gutes Netz... wenn ich mich recht erinnere haben die auf der 4G-Auktion auch schön die kurzen 4G Frequenzen für Ballungsgebiete geshoppt, O² hat sich auch das 800 MHz Band für 3G geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Nur E-Plus würde ich nicht nehmen, das haben zu 95% Türken und andere Ausländer, wenne einen fragst auf meiner Schule "was hast du fürn Anbieter ?" "E-Plus"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha, der ist gut. Aber stimmt auch (: oder auch ausgesprochen: E- Plutsch

Hier in Amerika hat wirklich jede Frau 24/7 Stunden ein Handy am Ohr. Beim Autofahren, beim shoppen oder sonst wo. Gestern war ich was essen gewesen, so aehnlich wie Starbucks gemacht. Aber halt leckeres Essen dort. Sprich man hat auch Wlan. Da saß eine Frau gegenueber von mir in so einem Sessel mit einem Laptop und Buerosachen. Sie labert und labert und schlappt einfach weg mit dem Handy aufs Klo und labert da weiter. Die ganzen Sachen lagen da und keinen hat es gestoert. 

Nur was ich damit noch sagen will. In Deutschland kannste so etwas vergessen, dass man einfach sein Laptop da liegen laesst und auf´s Klo geht. Das finde das schoene hier. Das es keine Leute hier gibt, die dran vorbei laufen und ueberlegen im Kopf. Nehm ich das jetzt mit oder lass ich das liegen...


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> haha, der ist gut. Aber stimmt auch (: oder auch ausgesprochen: E- Plutsch
> 
> Hier in Amerika hat wirklich jede Frau 24/7 Stunden ein Handy am Ohr. Beim Autofahren, beim shoppen oder sonst wo. Gestern war ich was essen gewesen, so aehnlich wie Starbucks gemacht. Aber halt leckeres Essen dort. Sprich man hat auch Wlan. Da saß eine Frau gegenueber von mir in so einem Sessel mit einem Laptop und Buerosachen. Sie labert und labert und schlappt einfach weg mit dem Handy aufs Klo und labert da weiter. Die ganzen Sachen lagen da und keinen hat es gestoert.
> 
> Nur was ich damit noch sagen will. In Deutschland kannste so etwas vergessen, dass man einfach sein Laptop da liegen laesst und auf´s Klo geht. Das finde das schoene hier. Das es keine Leute hier gibt, die dran vorbei laufen und ueberlegen im Kopf. Nehm ich das jetzt mit oder lass ich das liegen...



Das kommt aber wohl auf den Ort an. In Deutschland gibt es auch viele Orte, wo man sowas machen kann und im Normalfall nichts passiert.
In New York, LA oder so kannst du in manchen Gegenden von Glück sagen, wenn sie dir nur den Laptop abnehmen anstatt dich gleich zu erschießen.


----------



## Soramac (10. Juni 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Das kommt aber wohl auf den Ort an. In Deutschland gibt es auch viele Orte, wo man sowas machen kann und im Normalfall nichts passiert.
> In New York, LA oder so kannst du in manchen Gegenden von Glück sagen, wenn sie dir nur den Laptop abnehmen anstatt dich gleich zu erschießen.



So kann man es auch sagen. Ich denke mal in Florida gibt es solche Gegenden auch. Wo man lieber seine Sachen mitnimmt, anstatt liegen laesst.

Nur das die Leute hier keine Knarre an Kopf halten ;p

Aber koennte Ich mir schon gut vorstellen in New York. Wird jemand vor dir umgeknallt und die Menschenmenge mit Ihren Anzuegen und Buerotaschen laufen einfach weiter.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juni 2010)

Also, meine Tante wohnt in Chicago. Und das garnicht so weit weg vom Schwarzen-Viertel. Bevor du bei der aus dem Haus gehen darfst, musst du dir ungefähr 50mal anhören, in welche Richtung du nun gehen darfst, und welche du besser meidest. Nimmst du die Falsche, dann stehen die Chancen garnicht mal so schlecht, dass du nicht mehr wieder kommst.

Da wäre es vielleicht garnicht mal so schlecht, einen Laptop mit sich zu führen, den man im Zweifelsfall abgeben kann, um sich vielleicht nen kleinen Vorsprung zu erkaufen.

Aber noch schlimmer scheint es in den Städten Brasiliens zu sein. Ein Kumpel von mir ist Ingi und war dort mehrere Jahre lang berufstätig. Es ist absolute Pflicht, dort als nicht Einheimischer immer mit genügend Bargeld aus dem Haus zu gehen. Absolutes Minimum sind 50 Euro. Denn damit kannst du dir im Ernstfall dein Leben erkaufen. Hast du nichts dabei, dann ist das sehr wahrscheinlich dein Ende. 

Da lob ich mir doch mein München. Von demher geht hier kaum etwas ab. Dann und wann stirbt mal einer in der U-Bahn, aber ansonsten ist es hier sehr friedlich.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Juni 2010)

Rio? In den Favelas sicherlich, aber da "laufen" auch mehr Waffen rum als Kinder. :S


----------



## Crucial² (10. Juni 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, meine Tante wohnt in Chicago. Und das garnicht so weit weg vom Schwarzen-Viertel. Bevor du bei der aus dem Haus gehen darfst, musst du dir ungefähr 50mal anhören, in welche Richtung du nun gehen darfst, und welche du besser meidest. Nimmst du die Falsche, dann stehen die Chancen garnicht mal so schlecht, dass du nicht mehr wieder kommst.
> 
> Da wäre es vielleicht garnicht mal so schlecht, einen Laptop mit sich zu führen, den man im Zweifelsfall abgeben kann, um sich vielleicht nen kleinen Vorsprung zu erkaufen.
> 
> ...



Müncheeeeeen <3


----------



## Nebola (10. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hier in Amerika hat wirklich jede Frau 24/7 Stunden ein Handy am Ohr. Beim Autofahren, beim shoppen oder sonst wo. Gestern war ich was essen gewesen, so aehnlich wie Starbucks gemacht. Aber halt leckeres Essen dort. Sprich man hat auch Wlan. Da saß eine Frau gegenueber von mir in so einem Sessel mit einem Laptop und Buerosachen. Sie labert und labert und schlappt einfach weg mit dem Handy aufs Klo und labert da weiter. Die ganzen Sachen lagen da und keinen hat es gestoert.
> 
> Nur was ich damit noch sagen will. In Deutschland kannste so etwas vergessen, dass man einfach sein Laptop da liegen laesst und auf´s Klo geht. Das finde das schoene hier. Das es keine Leute hier gibt, die dran vorbei laufen und ueberlegen im Kopf. Nehm ich das jetzt mit oder lass ich das liegen...


Auch wenn ich es nicht klauen würde, den Gedanken hätte ich trotzdem. Allerdings glaube ich nicht das in Deutschland viele Leute das einfach klauen würden.



Klos schrieb:


> Also, meine Tante wohnt in Chicago. Und das garnicht so weit weg vom Schwarzen-Viertel. Bevor du bei der aus dem Haus gehen darfst, musst du dir ungefähr 50mal anhören, in welche Richtung du nun gehen darfst, und welche du besser meidest. Nimmst du die Falsche, dann stehen die Chancen garnicht mal so schlecht, dass du nicht mehr wieder kommst.
> 
> Da wäre es vielleicht garnicht mal so schlecht, einen Laptop mit sich zu führen, den man im Zweifelsfall abgeben kann, um sich vielleicht nen kleinen Vorsprung zu erkaufen.
> 
> ...


Genauso wie man in Marseille keine Autos stehen lassen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (18. Juni 2010)

Wen es interessiert - die Videos der WWDC-Sessions sind online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://developer.app...deos/wwdc/2010/

Selbst wenn ich nur die anschaue die mich wirklich interessieren bin ich vermutlich einige Tage damit beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (21. Juni 2010)

Kann man beim iPhone die 20mb App spere umgehen wenn man unterwegs ist?
Kann keine apps die großer als 20mb laden. Soll mich dafür am WLAN anmelden....


----------



## EspCap (21. Juni 2010)

Nur wenn es jailbroken ist... Dann gibts in Cydia einen '3G Unrestrictor', der das Limit aufhebt.


----------



## eMJay (21. Juni 2010)

Nee ist es nicht.... :-(
hab auch nicht vor es in der nächsten Zeit zu machen wegen garantie USW.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Juni 2010)

Ich sehe immer noch ein ios 4... langsam kann Apple das mal frei schalten. O.o


----------



## Nebola (21. Juni 2010)

iOS 4 online.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Juni 2010)

Weis ich in Zwischen bei mir lädt der aber noch nix...

EDIT:So geht bei mit nun auch!


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Juni 2010)

Hab iOS4 seit Samstag. Irgendwie hab ich mehr erwartet.

Die Ordner sind zwar nett aber das wars auch schon. Die Rechtschreibeprüfung suckt da ich eh nie Fehler mache. Und das Multitasking is einfach nur ne Liste von zuletzt verwendeten Apps... toll. Dauert wohl noch n bisschen bis das richtig was bringt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Juni 2010)

Alter Schwede, der macht erst ein Backup.... geht das ewig. O.o


----------



## EspCap (21. Juni 2010)

Japp, bei mir hat das Backup neulich über 2 Stunden in Anspruch genommen... wobei das letzte auch ein halbes Jahr her ist.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Juni 2010)

bei mir ist er seit etwa 20 Minuten dran, und ist geschätzt bei 75%....


----------



## Nebola (21. Juni 2010)

Bei mir kommt permanent Zeit Überschreitungsfehler.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Juni 2010)

Und ich schlafe gerade ein weil der Jahre für Backup braucht.... xD
EDIT: juhuhu er Installiert... 
2 EDIT: So fertig Installiert und Sortiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eMJay (21. Juni 2010)

wow....

Da steht Telekom.de und nicht nur telek.... oder was auch immer da vorher stand.


----------



## EspCap (21. Juni 2010)

Da hätte schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr Telek... stehen dürfen... lange nicht neugestartet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (21. Juni 2010)

Doch mehr mals. 
Ich hab mein iPhone erst einen Monat und hatte es immer auf aktuell. War seid anfang an schon so. Ist dann beim aktivieren immer 2-3 mal hin und her dann ist es stehen geblieben.


----------



## EspCap (21. Juni 2010)

Hmk, dann hattest du wohl einer der verbuggten SIM-Karten...


----------



## eMJay (22. Juni 2010)

Ja meine 4 Jahre alte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (22. Juni 2010)

Kein multitasking, hintergrundbild, rechtschreibüberprüfung... braucht man das iOS4 auf dem 3G überhaupt?


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2010)

Es ist immer wichtig, das man die aktuellste Version auf dem iPhone, iPod oder sonst was hat.

Falls es jailbreaked ist Achtung!

Trotzdem gibt es ueber 100 neue Funktionen einfach mal durchlesen.

iOS4


----------



## Rethelion (22. Juni 2010)

Kann man auf dem 3G die Appordner und IPod-Listen erstellen? Das wäre das einzig wichtige für mich.


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es ist immer wichtig, das man die aktuellste Version auf dem iPhone, iPod oder sonst was hat.




Ach ja? Begründung bitte!


----------



## Nebola (22. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es ist immer wichtig, das man die aktuellste Version auf dem iPhone, iPod oder sonst was hat.
> 
> Falls es jailbreaked ist Achtung!
> 
> ...



Bitte keine Apple Links, die kack Apple Seite lädt entweder nicht oder braucht mindestens 10 Minuten.

Und ja, ich weiß das es bei dir geht.

Edit:




Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Ach ja? Begründung bitte!


Klick


----------



## painschkes (22. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Bitte keine Apple Links, die kack Apple Seite lädt entweder nicht oder braucht mindestens 10 Minuten.
> 
> Und ja, ich weiß das es bei dir geht.



_Bei mir aber auch _


----------



## eMJay (22. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Bitte keine Apple Links, die kack Apple Seite lädt entweder nicht oder braucht mindestens 10 Minuten.
> 
> Und ja, ich weiß das es bei dir geht.



Stimmt.... lädt bei mir auch nicht.....
versuche die über ein iPhone zuladen da geht die.....


----------



## Nebola (22. Juni 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Stimmt.... lädt bei mir auch nicht.....
> versuche die über ein iPhone zuladen da geht die.....



Naja, gibt genug andere Seiten zum angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber vllt bevorzugt Apple.com/de/whatever macs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (22. Juni 2010)

Was meint ihr, wenn ich den Akku meines 3GS bei Apple tauschen lasse, wie groß ist die Chance dass ich dann ein 3GS zurückbekomme?
Oder gibt es die Möglichkeit gegen einen Aufpreis ein 3GS als Austausch zu bekommen?


----------



## Nebola (22. Juni 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, wenn ich den Akku meines 3GS bei Apple tauschen lasse, wie groß ist die Chance dass ich dann ein 3GS zurückbekomme?
> Oder gibt es die Möglichkeit gegen einen Aufpreis ein 3GS als Austausch zu bekommen?



wtf ? ....


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2010)

Weswegen den Akku tauschen. Erreicht er nicht mehr die volle Ladekapazitaet? 

Wenn du dein Akku selbst tauschst, geht dabei die Garantie verloren. Das musste wissen, jedenfalls kannst du es auch bei Apple tauschen lassen kostet aber so bis die 100 Euro.


----------



## Rethelion (22. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Weswegen den Akku tauschen. Erreicht er nicht mehr die volle Ladekapazitaet?
> 
> Wenn du dein Akku selbst tauschst, geht dabei die Garantie verloren. Das musste wissen, jedenfalls kannst du es auch bei Apple tauschen lassen kostet aber so bis die 100 Euro.



Ich hatte das Iphone über 2h beim Laden als er iOS4 installiert hat, danach hab ichs abgesteckt und liegen lassen. Eine halbe Stunde später war es bei 80%; jetzt hab ichs etwas genutzt und hab noch 63%.
Generell kann ich zuschauen wie der Akku sich entlädt. 

Garantie hat das Gerät zwar keine mehr, aber zerlegen will ichs auch nicht. Da hab ich nicht soviele Iphones zum ausprobieren^^


----------



## Nebola (22. Juni 2010)

Kannst ja mal bei ifixit oder podmod anfragen.


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2010)

Hat eigentlich noch jemand das Problem dass iBooks nicht fertigladen? Der Balken ist voll, verschwindet aber nicht... bei allen Büchern die ich versucht habe : /

iOS 4 sieht aber auf jeden Fall schick aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (23. Juni 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Doch mehr mals.
> Ich hab mein iPhone erst einen Monat und hatte es immer auf aktuell. War seid anfang an schon so. Ist dann beim aktivieren immer 2-3 mal hin und her dann ist es stehen geblieben.



das war ja wohl ein fehler... warum kauft man sich jetzt noch ein 3GS?


----------



## eMJay (23. Juni 2010)

Nun ja für 39 Euro. 

Für das 4er würde ich jetzt mit dem gleichen Vertrag 300 zahlen... Und die habe ich im mom nicht.


----------



## Ennia (23. Juni 2010)

ja thore, günstig ist es schon, aber man ist ja auch wieder 24 Monate gebunden, oder? 
Ich kauf mir das 4G, egal was es kostet ^^ bin des 3G überdrüssig.
Nächste Woche ist es wohl so weit in Österreich, oder?


----------



## eMJay (23. Juni 2010)

Bei euch kosten die auch nicht wirklich was.... Hab ich mal geschaut ist ja lachhaft.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2010)

So, ab sofort halte ich mich aus iPhone-oder-nicht-Kriegen raus. 
Was bei Golem gleich wieder unqualifiziert rumgeflamet und geheult wird, zwei Minuten nach dem der iPhone 4 Test online ist, ist wirklich nicht mehr feierlich. 
Komplette Zeitverschwendung da was zu sagen.


----------



## Nebola (23. Juni 2010)

LOL, Wusste ich doch das du das wars. Hatte so ne Vermutung. Aber was erwartest du, mittlerweile ist da nur noch nen Kindergarten.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2010)

Schon allein dass da immer sofort rumgeheult wird, wenn allgemein eine News über Apple kommt. 
Manche Leute haben echt zu viel Zeit. Ohne Kommentarfunktion wäre Golem deutlich niveauvoller und professioneller....


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Juni 2010)

Frage: Wie kann ich die Apple Blauzahntastatur mitm iFön paaren? Irgendwie erkennts das Ding nicht.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2010)

Du hast schon ein 3GS, oder? Mit dem 3G geht das leider nicht, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Juni 2010)

Natürlich *g*


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2010)

Fuer mich geht's heut Nacht zum Apple Store ;p


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2010)

Laut Gizmodo sollte das ganz normal übers Bluetoothmenü in den Settings klappen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> [font="Tahoma, Verdana,"]Pairing a Bluetooth keyboard &#8211; almost any Bluetooth keyboard, not just the slender Apple-branded kind &#8211; is as simple as pairing any other Bluetooth device. Turn the keyboard on, turn on Bluetooth, let your phone detect the keyboard, and tap a few numbers. Done. It works quite well, though it takes a while to get used to not having the on-scree keyboard pop-up while a Bluetooth one is connected.[/font]




Keine Ahnung ob man die Tastatur irgendwie sichtbar/unsichtbar machen kann, aber vll liegts daran? 

@Sora, wie kommts? iPhone 4? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2010)

Yep

Ich war paar Tage zuvor schon dort und habe nach dem iPhone 4 gefragt, wegen der Vorbestellung usw. und die nette Frau meinte: Ich sollte paar Stunden vorher am Apple Store erscheinen. 7:00 morgens macht er auf und so 2-3 Stunden sollte man schon vorher da sein.

Es werden so ungefaehr 100 iPhones verfuegbar sein zum kaufen. Bei den 100 sind nicht die vorresservierten gemeint!


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2010)

Zu welchem gehst du denn, hats bei euch in der Stadt einen oder gehst du nach Miami? 
Da campen da sicher schon ein paar seit Tagen vor dem Applestore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2010)

Bei uns in der Naehe gibt es einen, ja.

ca 20-30minuten entfernt. Glaub in Miami waere mehr los (:


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2010)

Von so einer AppleStore-Versorgung können wir hier nur träumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2010)

In Deutschland war es aber auch nicht so schlecht. In Frankfurt hat kurz bevor ich ausgewandert bin ein neuer Apple Store eroeffnet. Sogar ein grosser.

Der Apple Store, zudem Ich heute gehe hat nur eine Etage. Trotzdem nice (:

Lese gerade den Golem Bericht durch.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Juni 2010)

Darf noch nen Monat warten... doofe Schweiz


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2010)

Auf das iPhone 4?


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Juni 2010)

Worauf sonst... 

Ich hoff, Apple bringt nich 2 Monate nach release ne 64gb Version raus. Sonst bring ich Steve um *g*


----------



## Nebola (24. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> doofe Schweiz



Sag ich auch öfters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Verkauf wird sich eh noch hinziehen in der Bergen bei euch, ist eh gerade Liefer Probleme.


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Worauf sonst...
> 
> Ich hoff, Apple bringt nich 2 Monate nach release ne 64gb Version raus. Sonst bring ich Steve um *g*



Dachte ein Apple Store 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ansonsten, schick ich dir ein iPhone kostenlos in die Schweiz von US 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (24. Juni 2010)

Sora schau mal hier, nicht das du böse Überraschungen hast...

Klick


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2010)

Hm, das natuerlich aergerlich.

Mal hoffen das bei mir nicht so ist.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juni 2010)

Selbst wenn kostet es dich zumindest kein Geld, wäre ja ein Garantiefall.


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2010)

Ja, klar.

Aber da ist man froh, wenn man das Teil in den Haenden halten kann und nicht wieder zurueck bringen muss und  auf eine neue Lieferung warten muss


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juni 2010)

Jo klar. Aber erstmal musst du eins kriegen. ;D


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2010)

Wenn nicht schrei Ich in den Laden rein:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiWy_v0qCHM[/youtube]


----------



## EspCap (24. Juni 2010)

Die hätten an der Genius-Bar aber sicher auch zwei, drei Austauschgeräte da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2010)

So Leute, mal Daeumchen druecken.


----------



## painschkes (24. Juni 2010)

_*drück*_


----------



## Nebola (24. Juni 2010)

Gl und hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juni 2010)

Eben am lokalen Telekom-Store vorbeigefahren... keine Sau da. Entweder schon ausverkauft oder die erste Welle wurde schon bedient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Juni 2010)

Sora hat sich so lange nicht gemeldet.... der haut wohl gerade denn Apple Store Kurz und klein weil alle Eiphones schon weg sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2010)

Hey.. Leute.. wie ist es gelaufen..

wie ist Stalingrad gelaufen... 

ne Spass.

Ich habs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alter Schwede, ich hab heute gar nicht geschlafen, bin mit meinem Vater um 3:00 hingefahren. Angekommen dort, waren schon so paar Leute da nicht viele, aber schon so um die 50.

Dann haben manche sind schon angestellt eine Schlange gemacht. Dann kam ein Polizist an mit der Anweisung von Apple, wir sollen an die Autos gehen oder werden vom Platz verweist.

Gesagt getan und da kam schon das erste Auto mit so einer Kamera oben drauf und ein Funkmast.

1-2 Stunden spaeter hat sich wieder eine Schlange gebildet und dann hat jemand mit der Kamera paar Leute interviewt. 

Dann kam der Polizist wieder und hat gemeint: Hier ist die Schlange.. ich stand auf der anderen Seite. Natuerlich dann etwas hinten gestanden.

Zugleich kam dann eine Apple Mitarbeiterin raus und hat es dann nochmal genau gesagt. Zwei Schilder hingestellt: Die eins kaufen wollten und die , die eins reserviert haben.

Konnte mich vordraengeln und nach paar Stunden warten. Wars dann soweit und hat dann durchgezaehlt. Und paar Leute hinter mir hat Sie stopp gemacht und meinte: Bis hier wuerde es reichen.

Dann war ich erstmal total gluecklich. Hinter mir war dann auf einmal eine total lange lange Schlange. Unglaublich weit. Danach kam sie raus und hat Zettel verteilt. 16GB und 32GB , das Modellnummer vom iPhone. Habe 16GB bekommen und mit dem Zettel in der Hand, bist du ausgewaehlt worden ein iPhone 100% zukriegen. Hab mich gefreut wie ein Schneekoenig. Denn da kamen staendig Apple Mitarbeiter raus, die haben Getraenke, Obst, Snacks, alles verteilt. Also man ist dort nicht gestorben. Zwar hat mir der Ruecken weg getan vom langen stehen, aber dafuer hat es sich gelohnt.

Kurz bevor Ich dann reingewunken worden bin in den Apple Store hat mich und mein Vater eine Frau fotografiert. Keine Ahnung welche Zeitung das jetzt war, hat gefragt wie wir heissen, wie lange wir schon hier stehen und woher wir kommen (:

Dann war auch noch Fox TV da, also war bestimmt irgendwo mit dabei.

Nun kann ich das iPhone 4G in den Haenden halten .. WUHUUU


----------



## painschkes (24. Juni 2010)

_Glückwunsch! Und..wie isses? :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Juni 2010)

Erst mal gz ;D

die hat Zettel verteil? O.o konnt man auch auswählen ob man 32GB oder 16GB haben möchte? xD


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2010)

Damit war es 100% sicher das du eins bekommst. 

Mit dem Zettel biste dann in den Apple Laden gegangen, nachdem du erstmal nach Stunden langen Warten dran gekommen bist und dann haste das iPhone bekommen.

und es ist ziemlich ziemlich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und danke Euch (:


----------



## Rethelion (24. Juni 2010)

Eine Frage: Ist dir das ganze nicht zu blöd? ;D


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2010)

Ach druff gepfiffen, hab grad eh Ferien und da macht man einmal sowas mit.

Es gab auch staendig was zum Trinken und Essen kostenlos. Pizza gabs dann, Bretzeln und alles. Die Amerikaner hinter mir waren auch ziemlich lustig drauf.

Hat Spass gemacht ;p


----------



## EspCap (24. Juni 2010)

Ich wär auch echt gerne heute morgen in München gewesen, aber naja... Schule und dazu noch Physikarbeit. Schade :/

GZ auf jeden Fall zum iPhone 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (24. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dann war ich erstmal total gluecklich. Hinter mir war dann auf einmal eine total lange lange Schlange. Unglaublich weit. Danach kam sie raus und hat Zettel verteilt. 16GB und 32GB , das Modellnummer vom iPhone. Habe 16GB bekommen und mit dem Zettel in der Hand, bist du ausgewaehlt worden ein iPhone 100% zukriegen. Hab mich gefreut wie ein Schneekoenig.



Das hört sich eher so an als hättest Du bei Scientology angestanden :>


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das hört sich eher so an als hättest Du bei Scientology angestanden :>



You made my day. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (24. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das hört sich eher so an als hättest Du bei Scientology angestanden :>



Wo ist da der Unterschied? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dachte ein Apple Store
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Is das iPhone auch kostenlos? 


Kannst du mir das Frostmourne-Schwert importieren? :>


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2010)

Also, so wie Ich das iPhone heute ergattern musste. Werde Ich das nicht nochmals machen, meine Beine tun weh wie sonst was 

Aber ueber das Schwert laesst sich reden ;p


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Juni 2010)

Am Ende krieg ich noch ne 16gb-Version. Wäh *g*
Wennschon 32 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kommst du ab und zu nach Deutschland? Weil das Porto vom Schwert beträgt irgendwas um die 300 Euro.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juni 2010)

Was kostet das Schwert denn selbst überhaupt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Schon gefunden, ~ 500 $... schick.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Kommst du ab und zu nach Deutschland? Weil das Porto vom Schwert beträgt irgendwas um die 300 Euro.



Fragt doch Zam, ob er es vielleicht dir bringen würde. *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Fragt doch Zam, ob er es vielleicht dir bringen würde. *g*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist zam in den usa? Nein. *g*


----------



## Nebola (24. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Fragt doch Zam, ob er es vielleicht dir bringen würde. *g*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zam ist immer so wütend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juni 2010)

300$ Versand? Kann ich mir bei 500$ Warenwert kaum vorstellen. Oder gilt das Ding in Deutschland als Waffe und nicht als Kunstobjekt/Deko und unterliegt deshalb erhöhten Gebühren?
Normalerweise wärens wohl ca. 40$ zzgl. MwSt. oder so. :O


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ist zam in den usa? Nein. *g*



Zam, hat mehr drauf als Chuck Norris. Der würde in 3 sec in die USA rennen eins kaufen, uns dir bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2010)

Was Ich lustig finde wie bei dem iPad:

Es wird schon bei einem Reinigungstuch gespart und den SIM Oeffner ~


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Juni 2010)

Die verschickens nur per UPS. Alleine innerhalb der USA kostets 80$

Und da das Ding 18kg wiegt und per Flugzeug transportiert wird...


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was Ich lustig finde wie bei dem iPad:
> 
> Es wird schon bei einem Reinigungstuch gespart und den SIM Oeffner ~



Das Tuch fehlte doch schon beim 3G und 3GS... :/

Aber das mitm SIM Öffner suckt echt.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juni 2010)

Mkay, 18kg isn Wort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur per Luftpost? Per Schiff würds zwar drei Wochen dauern oder so aber wäre deutlich günstiger... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (24. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die verschickens nur per UPS. Alleine innerhalb der USA kostets 80$
> 
> Und da das Ding 18kg wiegt und per Flugzeug transportiert wird...



Schreib doch eine gute Kurzgechichte und schick sie ein, dann kannst du eins für umme bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Juni 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Schreib doch eine gute Kurzgechichte und schick sie ein, dann kannst du eins für umme bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schweizer dürfen nicht mitmachen...


Ich glaub ich lass nen Bekannten eine einschicken


----------



## Lilith Twilight (24. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Schweizer dürfen nicht mitmachen...



Dürfen sie nicht? o_O

Aber in den Teilnahmebedingungen steht die Schweiz als erlaubt mit drin:

Auszug:
"THIS CONTEST IS OPEN ONLY TO RESIDENTS OF THE UNITED STATES, CANADA, AUSTRALIA, NEW ZEALAND, SINGAPORE, FRANCE, BELGIUM, UNITED KINGDOM, LUXEMBOURG, GERMANY, AUSTRIA, *SWITZERLAND*, SWEDEN,...

Quelle


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2010)

Moechte jemand Bilder vom iPhone sehen und Verpackung? ;p


----------



## EspCap (24. Juni 2010)

Immer her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von der Packung am besten direkt mit dem iPhone fotografiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allgemein würd ich da gerne mal ein paar Bilder und wenn möglich auch ein Video sehen (um die Qualität mal zu sehen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Juni 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Dürfen sie nicht? o_O
> 
> Aber in den Teilnahmebedingungen steht die Schweiz als erlaubt mit drin:
> 
> ...



oO

wtf... is blizzard endlich zur vernunft gekommen? oO
sonst wurden wir immer ausgeschlossen.


@sora, gib her! moar videos! *g*


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kamera ist leer. Nur ein grad spontanes Bild, danach folgen noch weitere ;p


----------



## EspCap (24. Juni 2010)

Sieht toll aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Anscheinend kann man die Rückseite ja fast schon abnehmen, wenn man nur die zwei Schrauben unten löst... finde ich gut gelöst, war ja bisher eher mühsam.


----------



## Nebola (24. Juni 2010)

Aber denkt dran. Glas kann brechen, ich weiß unglaublich. Also nicht wie nen Völkerball auf andere werfen Sora.


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2010)

Mir brauchst sowas nicht sagen. Ich gehe mit solche Sachen immer sehr sehr sorgfaeltig mit um.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juni 2010)

Das Glas ist eh relativ bruchsicher. Wenns nicht grad aus Schulterhöhe auf Marmor fällt oder man sich draufstellt sollte da imo nix passieren.


----------



## Nebola (24. Juni 2010)

Naja so wie die Idioten von ifixyouri damit umgehen....

Und wundern sich das Glas bricht.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juni 2010)

Der iPhone 4 Launch in Paris war ja anscheinend Spaß in Tüten. Beim fscklog steht schon ein offener Brief an Steve Jobs von good old Timo Hetzel zu der Sache... wenn man das liest, muss man sich irgendwie schon fragen wie man so ein großes Release so unfassbar schlecht planen kann. Eigentlich sollte man da Schmerzensgeld verlangen.

Wars bei dir auch so schlimm Sora?



> [font="Verdana, Geneva, Arial, sans-serif"]The first line formed outside the shopping center on the sidewalk of Rue du Rivoli, as indicated by the reservation confirmation emails. There was no security present, and no information on when the door would be opened. The doors were first stormed by the crowd around 5am, when an employee approached one of the doors. People were crushed, and nobody was there to intervene.[/font][font="Verdana, Geneva, Arial, sans-serif"]At about 6 am, security personnel started showing up, yelling for everyone to back up in French. The original order of the line on the sidewalk was long lost by then.​[/font]
> 
> [font="Verdana, Geneva, Arial, sans-serif"]Only then put they up the first metal barriers, around the crowd that gathered around the closed doors.​[/font]
> 
> ...




http://www.fscklog.c...13484e4059a970c


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Naja so wie die Idioten von ifixyouri damit umgehen....
> 
> Und wundern sich das Glas bricht.



Sie habens 4x aus normaler Taschenhöhe fallen lassen. Das ist nicht idiotisch. Das kann jedem passieren.
Und weil das Glas nun direkt am Rand ist und nicht mehr vom Metallrahmen geschützt wird wie beim 3G(S), brichts natürlich eher.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juni 2010)

In der Servicewüste Deutschland hätts wohl nie Wasser oder Kaffee gegeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber willkommen auf der Schattenseite des Hypes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Sie habens 4x aus normaler Taschenhöhe fallen lassen. Das ist nicht idiotisch. Das kann jedem passieren.
> Und weil das Glas nun direkt am Rand ist und nicht mehr vom Metallrahmen geschützt wird wie beim 3G(S), brichts natürlich eher.



Klar ist das Idiotisch. Die lassen das iPhone 4 mal fallen, und bemerken das Glas brechen kann, totaler Schwachsinn. Ist doch logisch vorallem wie du sagtest ohne den verstärktem Rahmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Der iPhone 4 Launch in Paris war ja anscheinend Spaß in Tüten. Beim fscklog steht schon ein offener Brief an Steve Jobs von good old Timo Hetzel zu der Sache... wenn man das liest, muss man sich irgendwie schon fragen wie man so ein großes Release so unfassbar schlecht planen kann. Eigentlich sollte man da Schmerzensgeld verlangen.
> 
> Wars bei dir auch so schlimm Sora?
> 
> ...



Irgendwie ein bisschen Ironisch das ganze... da wird der Kunde endlich mal als das behandelt, als das er nur gilt... eine fette Kuh die es bis zum äußersten zu melken und dann zu schlachten gilt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. Juni 2010)

Also Ich kann das so nicht wiedergeben. 

Ich stand schon gegen halb 4 am Apple Store mit ganz wenigen Leuten erst. So mit 50 ungefaehr. Zwar war auch schon ein Polizist da, der uns gebeten hat zum Auto zugehen und nicht vor der Tuer zu warten.

Dann gegen 5 meinte der Polizist wir sollen uns hier einreihen, zugleich kam aber die Store Managerin raus hat sich begruesst, kurz was erklaert und dann hat Sie zwei Schilder hingestellt: Reserverings und Purchases und zwei kurze Absperrung und das wars. 

Damit war auch klar wo man sich einreihen sollte. Gegen 6 Uhr kamen dann fast alle Apple Mitarbeiter raus , haben sich begruesst und sind an der Menschenmenge vorbeigelaufen und man konnte dabei die Haende abklatschen. Wie es nunmal so oft ist bei Apple.

Gegen 7 Uhr hat dann der Apple Store auch eroeffnet und die Apple Store Managerin hat dann auch Preis gegeben wie viele iPhones eigentlich zum Verkauf da sein sollten. Sie hat durchgezaehlt und meinte bis zu der Stelle sollte es reichen, war aber noch unklar.

Dabei kamen auch staendig Mitarbeiter mit solchen Waegen raus bei den Kaltgetraenke, Essen, Chips, Obst alles moegliche drauf standen. Natuerlich kostenlos alles. Auch Muelltueten waren da. Gab auch am Ende noch was warmes zu Essen,z.B. Pizza. 

Zusammengeklappt waere keiner, war auch keiner. Dann gegen ungefaehr 9 Uhr kam Sie mit Zetteln raus: Da stand iPhone fett drauf, dann die Handynummer des iPhones, die Modellnummer und noch irgendeine Nummer. Wer solch ein Zettel bekommen hat. Der konnte bis 9:00 Abends das iPhones abholen und kriegt es auch 100%

Wie Ich es erlebt habe, fande Ich es vollkommen okay. Das wurde alles von Apple gemanagte , zwar standen auch Polizisten vor der Tuer, keine Security. Aber haben nur aufgepasst das nichts schlimmes passierte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juni 2010)

aha "Schlagzeile Axt Mörder gefast. Der Junge Sora der mehr als 20 Menschen umgebracht hat ist um 06:00 gefast worden, vor einem Apple Store als er sich das Iphone 4 kaufen wollte" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. Juni 2010)

Gleich in die Zeitung gekommen damit... nice, gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (25. Juni 2010)

Wer hat meinen Beitrag gelöscht? ^^

http://www.welt.de/die-welt/wirtschaft/article8174913/Apple-sammelt-Bewegungsdaten-seiner-iPhone-Nutzer.html


----------



## Nebola (25. Juni 2010)

Sora, der hinter dir sieht wie son Terrorist aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. Juni 2010)

Ich seh eh kacke aus. 7 Stunden gestanden, keine Ahnung wie ich ausgesehen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und der hinter mir stand, steht so da wie: Ich muss da rein, keiner kommt an mir vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> und der hinter mir stand, steht so da wie: Ich muss da rein, keiner kommt an mir vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder: "Wenn ich es nicht kriege, dann auch niemand anderes"


----------



## Rethelion (26. Juni 2010)

Kann es sein, dass die Wiedergabeliste, die ich am Iphone erstelle beim nächste Itunes-Sync gelöscht wird? Hatte 2 Listenund die sind jetzt weg.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. Juni 2010)

Nur wenn du sie auf dem PC gelöscht hast. 

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zu iTunes. Und zwar hab ich das Problem das alle MP3s die ich aus ACCs oder aus CDs erstelle die ersten 1-3sek vom Lied wiederholt werden und dann das Lied ganz durchläuft. Ist aber nicht so das das Lied einfach neu startet sondern es ist einfach 1-3sek länger. :/
Das ganze ist jetzt seit ca einem Monat so. iTunes ist auf der normalen Festplatte installiert, die MP3s werden auf einer externen gespeichert.
OS: Win7
iTunes Version: 9.2 (davor die neuste 9.1 Version)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

Koenntest das Problem etwas genauer schildern?

Jedes Lied wiederholt sich Anfangs 1-3 Sekunden laenger oder wie darf man das verstehen.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcnQ72sPZAI&feature=topvideos

;D


----------



## Ennia (28. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...ature=topvideos
> 
> ;D



ich hätte an deren Stelle mal einen besseren Schützen genommen. Der noob hat beim iPad schon nicht anständig getroffen... -.-


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Juni 2010)

Joa, so in etwa.
Das Lied fängt ganz normal an, spielt ca 3sek lang und fängt dann wieder am Anfang an und läuft dann ganz normal durch. Die betroffenen Lieder sind dann auch alle 3sek länger als sie eigentlich wären.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2010)

Ich war eben im T-Mobile Store und hatte mal ein iPhone 4 in der Hand... verdammt, liegt das Teil gut in der Hand. Fühlt sich an wie ein einziges Stück Alu.
Das Display ist der absolute Hammer und die Geschwindigkeit unvergleichbar. 

Vielleicht fahr ich in den Ferien doch noch mal kurz nach Frankreich...


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. Juni 2010)

Naja, is an den Problemen was dran (an die, die schon ein iPhone 4 haben)? Pixelfehler, Empfangsstörungen etc.?


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2010)

Pixelfehler gabs eigentlich nie. Nur gelbliche Flecken, aber die lagen anscheinend an einen Verbundstoff, der aufgrund der extrem schnellen Produktion noch nicht ganz trocken war - ergo sollten und sind die Flecken, bei allen die ich gefragt hab, nach ein paar Tagen wieder verschwunden. Zumindest das iPhone im T-Point konnte ich halten wie ich wollte, der Empfang wurde nicht beeinflusst... aber dazu kann Sora sicher was sagen.


----------



## Ennia (28. Juni 2010)

So wie Apple offiziell an Engadged geschrieben hat, gibt es links am Metallband oben und unten zwei Punkte/Stellen, die das Empfangsproblem bei gleichzeitiger Berührung auslösen. Laut Apple kommt es da zu einem Kurzschluss. Ich mein, wenn ich früher bei meinem Nokia 5110 die Antenne mit der Hand verdeckt habe, dann hatte ich nach einer Zeit auch keinen Empfang mehr... In den Gizmodo Videos sieht man auch, dass es ca. 20 Sekunden dauert, bis das iphone keinen Empfang mehr hat.

Der Kurzschluss führt einfach dazu, dass die Antenne "verkürzt" wird und so eben nicht mehr funktioniert. Abhilfe schafft zum Beispiel eine Schutzhülle, die nicht elektrisch leitend ist. Sollte man so oder so kaufen, wenn man seinem neuen iphone was gutes tun will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

Also.. wenn man das iPhone so haelt, wie in der Werbung von Apple kann man sehen wie die Balken vom Empfang immer weiter runter gehen. Beim liegen des iPhones habe ich 5 von 5 bei ATT und wenn Ich es in die Hand nehme geht es runter bis 1 von 5.

Netz bleibt da, der verschwindet nicht. Nur von meiner Seite halte Ich das iPhone so nicht. Deswegen habe Ich immer vollen Empfang.


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Juni 2010)

Das würde mir schon als Grund reichen bei meinem 3GS zu bleiben. Ist ein Umstieg überhaupt sinnvoll? Die Kamera benutz ich relativ selten und für n paar Schnappschüsse hin und wieder reichts eigentlich auch. 
Hm, das neue Display vom iPhone 4 würde mich schon reizen, aber hat man damit wirklich große Vorteile?


----------



## Crucial² (29. Juni 2010)

Hab mir am Freitag auch das iPhone 4 vorbestellt... Dauert ca. 2 Wochen bis ich dran komme! Habs aber schon testen können: Egal wie sehr ich mich angestrengt habe, bei mir sind nie Balken verschwunden, obwohl ichs so gehalten habe wie in den Youtube Videos. 

Habe jetzt jedenfalls schon dicke Vorfreude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (29. Juni 2010)

_Glückwunsch & viel Spaß damit :-)_


----------



## Deto0815 (29. Juni 2010)

Hi zusammen, ich will mir bald einen neuen PC zulegen und hab dafür ca. 1000eur zur verfügung.

Allerdings überlege ich noch ob ich mir nicht einen Mac Mini oder iMac, statt eines "Gamer" PC´s kaufe.

Spielen tu ich sowieso nur Wow und ansonsten Chatte ich nur und surfe im Inet.

Könnt ihr mir einige Tips geben bezüglich des neuen Mac Mini oder soll ich mir doch den "Gamer" Pc kaufen?

Kann mich so garnicht entscheiden^^


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2010)

Der mac Mini hat ein neues Update bekommen und es gibt auch nativ unter Mac OS X ein World of Warcraft Client. Dies waere kein Problem und von der Leistung reicht es vollkommen.

Counter Strike funktioniert auch (:

Was fehlen wuerde, waere ein Bildschirm, Maus und Tastatur.


----------



## painschkes (29. Juni 2010)

_Oder du investierst etwas mehr und nimmst einen 21.5" iMac - da hättest du PC,Bildschirm,Maus,Tastatur und Betriebssystem in einem.

Jetzt ist nur die Frage ob du wirklich einen iMac brauchst und ob du den Aufpreis zahlen willst/kannst :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (29. Juni 2010)

Letztere ist die entscheidende Frage.
Ich sage ein MacMini lohnt nicht. Für den Preis ist die Hardware zu alt. Klar, zum WoW  zocken reichts aber imo ist das Ding für seine Leistung deutlich zu teuer. Beim iMac scheiden sich die Geister. Ich sage: Er ist deutlich teurer als ein Windows-PC dieser Preisklasse bietet dafür aber auch ein gewisses Etwas. Wer das zahlen kann wird durchaus ein stimmiges Gesamtpaket erhalten.
Allerdings wäre mir ein iMac trotz seines besseres P/L-Verhältnisses gegen über dem MacMini für ein wenig WoW und Surfen immer noch zu teuer.

Ich würde dir nen Windows PC nahelegen, wobei du am Ende selbst wissen musst ob du dein Budget auskosten willst. Denn nen 1000&#8364; PC brauchts für deine Ansprüche in keinem Fall. Reserven zu haben ist aber immer gut. Wer weiß, vllt. hörst du irgendwann auf und willst aktuellste Shooter zocken? Who knows. 
Ob du dein Budget begrenzen willst oder nicht ist deine Sache. Auch ob du eine der Apple-Alternativen kaufst musst du selbst wissen. Vor- und Nachteile sind sicherlich hinreichend bekannt und/oder erläutert.
Wenn du nen aktuellen LCD oder Plasma-TV zu Hause stehen hast kann der MacMini wieder zur Alternative werden, da er so auch als HTPC eingesetzt werden könnte. Wobei ein HTPC der WoW schafft imo deutlich billiger zu bekommen ist. Mit mindestens vergleichbarer Leistung.

Die Apple-Geräte sind eigentlich durchgehend gut (wenn wir von der Mac- und MacBook-Palette ausgehen), allerdings lässt sich Apple diverse Dinge teuer bezahlen. Ob du dazu bereit bist so viel zu investieren musst du selbst wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2010)

Apple hat einen offenen Brief zum Thema iPhone 4 Empfangsprobleme online gestellt - offensichtlich werden die Balken einfach nur falsch berechnet, was in ein paar Wochen gefixt werden soll.

http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010/07/02appleletter.html


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juli 2010)

(Auf den ersten flüchtigen Blick) schlüssige Ausrede. :S


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2010)

Japp, denke ich auch. 
Man wird sehen ob es was bringt, aber so schlimm wie es von vielen behauptet wird scheint das Problem ja aktuell nicht zu sein.
Eben das übliche Apple-Hater-Hochgepushe.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Juli 2010)

Kurz Frage, beim ios 4 hat ja 3GS auch Multitasking... 

Wenn man 2x mal den Home Knopf drück kommen die letzt geöffneten Apps... laufen die die ganze zeit im Hintergrund oder ist einfach so eine liste der zu letzt verwende apps? Oo


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2010)

Das kommt darauf an, welche Multitasking APIs sie verwenden. Manche alten Apps die da unten drin sind machen gar nichts im Hintergrund, weil sie einfach noch nicht für iOS 4 angepasst wurden. 
Die meissten legen nur einen Snapshot des aktuellen Zustands in den RAM, der beim nächsten Launch wiederhergestellt wird. 
Wenn der RAM ausgeht, killt das OS automatisch die Apps, die lange nicht verwendet wurden. 
Manche Apps spielen im Hintergrund auch Audio oder laden noch Zeug hoch, aber das ist ja für gewöhnlich kein Dauerzustand.

Wenn du Apps manuell aus der Multitasking-Bar rauswerfen willst, einfach eine Weile mit dem Finger draufbleiben und dann auf das rote Minus tippen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Juli 2010)

*Accounts gehackt und Download-Charts manipuliert*
[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]Zahlreiche Accounts von Kunden des iTunes-Stores sind von Dritten übernommen worden. Sie haben dann zeitweise Anwendungen eines bestimmten Entwicklers gekauft, vor allem E-Books. US-Blogs berichten von unberechtigten Einkäufen über mehrere hundert Dollar.[/font]

[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]
[/font]

[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]http://www.golem.de/1007/76223.html[/font]


----------



## Nebola (5. Juli 2010)

Jo hab ich auch gelesen, gut das mir das nicht passieren kann, wo doch mein Account gesperrt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. Juli 2010)

*sigh*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Irgendwie ist die Shipping-Dauer schon seit 2 Wochen auf '3 Wochen'. Langsam müssten die doch wieder mal eine Ladung reinkriegen...
Wenn es wirklich 3 Wochen wären, würde es super passen. Ich hoffe nur die sind dann nicht wieder in 10 Minuten alle reserviert/ausverkauft.


----------



## EspCap (16. Juli 2010)

Kleine Erinnerung : Heute Abend zu gewohnter Zeit (19:00) ist die Pressekonferrenz zum iPhone 4-Empfangsproblem.

Engadget ist wieder mit einem Liveticker dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/16/live-from-apples-iphone-4-press-conference/

Die NYT hat heute schon von einer 'person with direct knowledge of Apple’s plans' erfahren, dass es sich offensichtlich um ein reines Softwareproblem handelt - man wird sehen. Dass es einen kompletten Rückruf geben wird, halte ich für extrem unwahrscheinlich. Und wenn, bezweifle ich, viele ihr iPhone wirklich zurückschicken würden, da das Problem ja doch recht begrenzt zu sein scheint.
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/16/technology/16apple.html?_r=1


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juli 2010)

Eine Firma mit einem Premium Anspruch wie Apple ihn hat wird sowieso erstmal alles versuchen, was irgend möglich ist um einen Rückruf zu vermeiden. Der sorgt nämlich vor allem für schlechte Publicity. Da wird eben nicht honoriert, dass man sich um das Problem gekümmert hat sondern vorgeworfen, dass das Problem bzw überhaupt ein Problem besteht und außerdem ist so ne Aktion immer mit einer Wartezeit für den Kunden verbunden.


----------



## Soramac (16. Juli 2010)

Second, people said the bumper fixes everything... 'why don't you give everybody a case'? Okay -- we'll give you a free case."


----------



## EspCap (16. Juli 2010)

Jopp, nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich frag mich nur, warum das Angebot nur bis zum 30. Semptember gilt.... aber ich hoffe doch sehr, dass ich bis dahin eins habe.


----------



## Soramac (16. Juli 2010)

Mir gefaellt das Bumper aber nicht ;p


----------



## EspCap (16. Juli 2010)

Das schwarze sieht doch ok aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jopp, nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Same here 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





John Gruber: Do any of you use the cases? I don't.
Steve: Well I don't. And I get better reception, I hold it like this [death grip] and never see problems.


----------



## Nebola (16. Juli 2010)

Der linke sieht wie Günter Jauch aus.


----------



## EspCap (16. Juli 2010)

Ist aber Tim Cook 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mir gerade auffällt - dass Steve immer seine schwarzen Pullis anhat ist ja nichts neues, aber Bob hat auch immer genau dieses grünliche Hemd und Scott immer ein schwarzes Hemd an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juli 2010)

Hoffe nur die Waschen das zeug zwischen durch auch mal. :>


----------



## EspCap (27. Juli 2010)

Dass es kommen wird, war ja klar - aber jetzt ist es da : Das Magic Trackpad.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/27/apple-magic-trackpad-first-hands-on/

Es sieht zumindest mal schick aus. Ob es auch wirklich einen Mehrwert bringt, wird man noch herrausfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. Juli 2010)

Scheisse... iMac Updates. Da wird sich mein Wert von meinem iMac aber gut verringern beim Verkauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Der linke sieht wie Günter Jauch aus.



Deine Signatur ist zu gross 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Topic, was zum Geier soll dieses Trackpad sein? oO
Ich kann mir grad absolut keine Anwendung vorstellen wo man das sinnvoll nutzen kann.


----------



## Soramac (27. Juli 2010)

Das ersetzt die Maus.

Du kannst mit dem MacBook Pro super gut arbeiten, durch das einfache Touchpad. Kannst du Funktionen taetigen die du am normalen PC nicht tun kannst. Damit hat es sich nun erfuellt.


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Juli 2010)

Rechtsklick? *g*


----------



## Soramac (27. Juli 2010)

Sicher.


----------



## Ennia (28. Juli 2010)

So, am Freitag kommt das iPhone nun endlich auch zu uns (AUT). Die bumpers werden beim Verkauf schon ausgegeben - das find ich super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juli 2010)

Die sollen die iPhones für die zweite Ländergruppe lieber noch nach Großbritannien schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Rechtsklick? *g*



Jo, einfach nur mit dem Vorschlaghammer rechtslastig draufschlagen, und du hast nen astreinen Rechtsklick. Wenn es ein Doppelklick werden soll, dann musst du beim ersten Schlag etwas sanfter schlagen, so das beim zweiten Schlag noch was übrig ist. Scrollen funktioniert auch ganz einfach. Schmeiß es kopfüber nach hinten, wenn du nach unten scrollen willst oder analog dazu nach vorn um nach oben zu scrollen.

Um die DPI etwas nach oben zu pushen empfielt sich eine gute Möbelpolitur, damit das Ding geschmeidig auf dem Holz gleiten kann.
Die ersten 100 Käufer erhalten hier im übrigen gleich ne Tube gratis.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Juli 2010)

Hat nicht mal n Kabel. das Ding! Nicht, dass bei einer bestimmten Fingerhaltung die Verbindung zum Mac abbricht.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juli 2010)

Wie bitte?


----------



## EspCap (28. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Hat nicht mal n Kabel. das Ding! Nicht, dass bei einer bestimmten Fingerhaltung die Verbindung zum Mac abbricht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juli 2010)

Yep. Apple verbaut naemlich ziemlich schlechte Bluetooth Empfaenger. Staendig ist bei mir der Empfang weg, das ist der letzte Schrott.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Juli 2010)

Nehmt nicht jede kleine humoristische Stichellei persönlich. Das vereinfacht euren Stand auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (29. Juli 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hat nicht mal n Kabel. das Ding! Nicht, dass bei einer bestimmten Fingerhaltung die Verbindung zum Mac abbricht. [/font]



Nice One


----------



## Nebola (29. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Hat nicht mal n Kabel. das Ding! Nicht, dass bei einer bestimmten Fingerhaltung die Verbindung zum Mac abbricht.



oh man.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (29. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nehmt nicht jede kleine humoristische Stichellei persönlich. Das vereinfacht euren Stand auch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Anscheinend humorlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würd ich jedesmal eine Schnute ziehen wenn jemand meiner Unix Kollegen gegen Windows stichelt, würd ich nur noch den ganzen Tag gefrustet und mit dicker Lippe rumlaufen...


----------



## Kyragan (29. Juli 2010)

Naja wenn du die Stimmung von hier auf deine Arbeit übertragen würdest wohl eher mit blauen Augen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juli 2010)

Klar, haben wir Humor. Ich habe auch tierisch gelacht bei dem Beitrag von Klos, aber da haben wir nunmal extra ein eigenes Thema fuer Apple/Mac und dann muessen halt solche Kommentare kommen. Aber was solls, ist halt so.


----------



## Kyragan (29. Juli 2010)

Nur weils hier um deren Produkte gehen soll kannst du nicht den Rest aussperren, der was dazu zu sagen hat. Wenn man natürlich bei jeder kleinen, nicht ganz ernst gemeinten, Stichelei die Keule rausholt und einen auf beleidigte Leberwurst spielt braucht man sich halt nicht wundern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach mal ein bisschen Abstand gewinnen und das Ganze aus der Außenperspektive betrachten, dann rutscht einem bei solchen Kommentaren eher mal n Lächeln über die Lippen. Nehmt nicht alles persönlich, wenn irgendwer eure Lieblingsfirma nicht ganz so mag und das gern auf andere Art und Weise ausdrückt. Das hilft in jeder Diskussion hier. Nicht nur die Nicht-Apple-Fans sind hier die die Aggressionen und Streit heraufbeschwören. Ich will keine elendige Diskussion starten. Ich dachte nur dass ihr Kopf etwas weiter seit, aber anscheinend kann man sich nicht mal nen kleinen zynischen Kommentar erlauben ohne auf Empörung, Entsetzen und die verbale Keule aufs virtuelle Fressbrett zu bekommen.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juli 2010)

Hm, anscheinend hast du mein Beitrag nicht ganz gelesen.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nur weils hier um deren Produkte gehen soll kannst du nicht den Rest aussperren, der was dazu zu sagen hat. Wenn man natürlich bei jeder kleinen, nicht ganz ernst gemeinten, Stichelei die Keule rausholt und einen auf beleidigte Leberwurst spielt braucht man sich halt nicht wundern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar, und ich geh nach Mecces und Stichel fette Leute an das sie fett sind und trotzdem bei Mecces sind. Ist bestimmt voll lustig für die, und jeder wirds mir Humor nehmen.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (30. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Klar, und ich geh nach Mecces und Stichel fette Leute an das sie fett sind und trotzdem bei Mecces sind. Ist bestimmt voll lustig für die, und jeder wirds mir Humor nehmen.



Nur das du dort die Leute selber/persönlich beleidigst und nicht wie in dem Fall hier eine Firma mit der die Leute selber eigentlich nichts zu tun haben, aber trotzdem so tun als ob es ein persönlicher Angriff wäre...schlechter Vergleich.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

Was hat das damit denn zu tun. Ob Firma oder eine Person. Kannst genau so ueber Justin Bieber meckern, weil er so ein Angeber ist. 

Im Prinzip greifst du bei einer Firma mehrere Personen an.


----------



## Rethelion (30. Juli 2010)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier, aber wenigstens gibts immer was zu Lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (30. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was hat das damit denn zu tun. Ob Firma oder eine Person. Kannst genau so ueber Justin Bieber meckern, weil er so ein Angeber ist.
> 
> Im Prinzip greifst du bei einer Firma mehrere Personen an.




Ja, aber ich greife nicht dich an wenn ich über Apple meckere, aber du nimmst das dann persönlich als ob du Apple wärst.

Kannst oder willst du den Unterschied nicht verstehen?


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub wer hier mal richtig sein Geldbeutel knallen moechte, sollte bei dem Mac Pro zugreifen:

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Mac Pro:*

Ab dem 9. August wird es möglich sein den neuen Mac Pro vorzubestellen. Dieser ist nun mit Intel Xeon Prozessoren auf Basis des Westmere erhältlich. Dabei hat der potenzielle Käufer die Wahl zwischen 4 und 6 Kernen, wobei auch gleich zwei Prozessoren verbaut werden können. Westmere Xeons werden in 32 nm gefertigt und bietet 12 MB L3 Cache. Im Zusammenspiel mit Intels Hyper-Threading-Technologie können dann bis zu 24 Threads beschäftigt werden. Neu in der Standard-Konfiguration ist nun die ATI Radeon HD 5770, auch hier spricht Apple von einer 3fachen Performancesteigerung gegenüber der NVIDIA GeForce GT 120 des Vorgängers. Bis zu drei Monitore lassen sich an der ATI Radeon HD 5770 betreiben. Dazu stehen zwei mini-DisplayPort und ein Dual-Link-DVI zur Verfügung. Gleiches gilt auch für die ATI Radeon HD 5870. Ist das nötige Kleingeld vorhanden, können bis zu vier SSDs mit einer Gesamtkapazität von 2 TB im Mac Pro verbaut werden.

[/font]


----------



## EspCap (30. Juli 2010)

Mist, kein Unibody Mac Pro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

Vier SSD's kosten rund um die 4000Euro/Dollar

dazu eine HD5870, weiss nicht wie viele sich da einbauen lassen. Dann zwei 6Kern Prozessoren. RAM denke ich mal 32GB, 48GB, oder 64GB.

Glaub nicht das er so ganz billig ist (:


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Nur das du dort die Leute selber/persönlich beleidigst und nicht wie in dem Fall hier eine Firma mit der die Leute selber eigentlich nichts zu tun haben, aber trotzdem so tun als ob es ein persönlicher Angriff wäre...schlechter Vergleich.



Nein, der vergleich ist nicht schlecht, du hast die Aussage nur nicht verstanden.

Es geht darum das nur weil Kyragan das lustig findet, es die anderen nicht auch lustig finden müssen, und wer es nicht lustig findet hat a. Keinen Humor b. und nimmt alles hier persönlich, und genau so ist es.

Macht jmd nen Witz und nicht jeder lacht weil er einfach unlustig ist, haben wir kein Humor und nehmen alles persönlich.

Das meinte ich mit meinem Vergleich, vllt ist es lustig das zu machen bei Mecces, aber wohl nicht für die betroffenen.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Juli 2010)

Allein eine CPU liegt in nem vierstelligen Bereich. Das sind Xeons der 5600er Generation. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (30. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Das meinte ich mit meinem Vergleich, vllt ist es lustig das zu machen bei Mecces, aber wohl nicht für die betroffenen.



*Du bist aber nicht Apple*, also bist du auch nicht "betroffen"....wenn du aber jemanden mit Übergewicht stichelst ist er sehr wohl betroffen und es ist erniedrigend/beleidigend.

Ich hab das Gefühl gegen eine Wand zu reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> *Du bist aber nicht Apple*, also bist du auch nicht "betroffen"....wenn du aber jemanden mit Übergewicht stichelst ist er sehr wohl betroffen und es ist erniedrigend/beleidigend.
> 
> Ich hab das Gefühl gegen eine Wand zu reden
> 
> ...




Du bist genau so nicht betroffen, wenn du keine Apple Produkte hast. Wieso aufregen, wenn man sowieso keins hat oder sich keins kaufen moechte. Sehe den Sinn immer nicht. 
Ich kann mich doch erst drueber aufregen, wenn ich z.B. von Razer eine Maus gekauft habe und die einfach nach 2 Tagen kaputt geht oder der letzte Schrott ist.


----------



## EspCap (30. Juli 2010)

Dass Leute in einem 'Apple/Mac-Laberthread' eine gewissen Affinität zu Apple haben sollte aber doch klar sein, oder?
Und was man lustig findet und was nicht bleibt zum Glück immernoch einem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (30. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Du bist genau so nicht betroffen, wenn du keine Apple Produkte hast. Wieso aufregen, wenn man sowieso keins hat oder sich keins kaufen moechte. Sehe den Sinn immer nicht.
> Ich kann mich doch erst drueber aufregen, wenn ich z.B. von Razer eine Maus gekauft habe und die einfach nach 2 Tagen kaputt geht oder der letzte Schrott ist.



Woher weißt du das ich nichts von Apple hab oder hatte? Bloß weil ich nichts davon in meiner Sig schreibe?

Im Moment hab ich seit kurzem nichts mehr selbst, nur noch ab und an bei der Arbeit mit zu tun, das stimmt schon. Aber nur weil ich selber zur Zeit kein Apple Produkt habe kann ich trotzdem Kritik daran üben was mir nicht gefällt wenn ich ein Produkt sehe/benutze, auch wenn es mir nicht selber gehört, oder?

Im Gegenzug könnt ihr ja auch die Vorteile aufzeigen und das was euch gefällt schreiben, so sollte das in einem Forum mit Diskussion auch sein. Aber bei jeder Kritik gleich einen Kreuzzug gegen die "Ungläubigen" auszurufen ist dann doch etwas übertrieben.




EspCap schrieb:


> Dass Leute in einem 'Apple/Mac-Laberthread' eine gewissen Affinität zu Apple haben sollte aber doch klar sein, oder?
> Und was man lustig findet und was nicht bleibt zum Glück immernoch einem selbst überlassen.



Hat keiner gesagt das jeder jeden Witz lustig finden muss, aber genausowenig muss jeder Witz/Kritik gleich zur Ketzerei erklärt werden. Affinität zu was ist eine Sache, aber das was ich mir da von vielen Apple Usern entgegenschlägt geht über eine gesunde Affinität schon leider viel zu viel hinaus...

Ist schon ok, ihr habt gewonnen....bin ja schon ruhig und schreib nichts mehr in den Apple/Mac Thread.


----------



## Rethelion (30. Juli 2010)

Hm so was ähnliches wie den Mac Pro hab ich in der Arbeit stehen, aber was ich mich frage warum verbaut Apple da keine Workstation Grafikkarten? Ich mein das Teil wird ja niemand als Multimedia/Spiele-Rechner nehmen sondern eher für CAD, Photoshop oder ähnliches, also wäre da doch eine FireGL oder QuadroFX besser aufgehoben.
Bzw. wenn das Teil als Server verwendet wird, dann würde eine Onboard reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu der Humordiskussion, die Aussage "Anscheinend humorlos" war doch auch ein Scherz; und wenn man das ernst nimmt dann trifft humorlos wohl wirklich zu. ^^


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das ich nichts von Apple hab oder hatte? Bloß weil ich nichts davon in meiner Sig schreibe?
> 
> Im Moment hab ich seit kurzem nichts mehr selbst, nur noch ab und an bei der Arbeit mit zu tun, das stimmt schon. Aber nur weil ich selber zur Zeit kein Apple Produkt habe kann ich trotzdem Kritik daran üben was mir nicht gefällt wenn ich ein Produkt sehe/benutze, auch wenn es mir nicht selber gehört, oder?
> 
> Im Gegenzug könnt ihr ja auch die Vorteile aufzeigen und das was euch gefällt schreiben, so sollte das in einem Forum mit Diskussion auch sein. Aber bei jeder Kritik gleich einen Kreuzzug gegen die "Ungläubigen" auszurufen ist dann doch etwas übertrieben.




Was moechtest du mir mit deiner ersten Frage sagen. Neid zu gross? Ist doch jedem selbst ueberlassen was er in der Signatur stehen hat. 

Fuer mich sieht aber Kritik ganz anders aus. Das Magic Trackpad gibt's nun seit 2 oder 3 Tagen. Und gleich am ersten Tag drueber herzufallen ohne ueberhaupt mal im geringsten ein Testbericht gelesen zu haben . Finde ich ziemlich ... scheisse.
Darauf kann man keine Diskussion aufbauen.

Wenn Ihr immer alle so tut, dass Apple Euch nicht interessiert, ist doch eh der letzte Bloedsinn. Verstehe Ich dann immer nicht, warum Ihr Euren Senf dazu geben muesst. Ist doch jedem selbst ueberlassen was er fuer sich persoenlich als Gut empfindet.


----------



## Niranda (30. Juli 2010)

Lohnt sich das aktuelle MBP 13" mid2010 überhaupt?
Ich mein es ist ja nicht wirklich ne Leistungssteigerung zum älteren 13zöller...

Und kennt ihr bzw habt ihr schon erfahrung mit SVN und Mac OS?
Ich hab bis jetzt Versions und SCPlugin auf meiner VM probiert.
SCPlugin kommt dem guten TortoiseSVN echt nahe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Versions sieht aber weit aus besser aus - kostet aber wieder -.-


----------



## Klos1 (30. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was hat das damit denn zu tun. Ob Firma oder eine Person. Kannst genau so ueber Justin Bieber meckern, weil er so ein Angeber ist.
> 
> Im Prinzip greifst du bei einer Firma mehrere Personen an.



Ihr seit aber nicht die Firma. Außerdem ging es direkt erstmal um ein technisches Gerät. Indirekt könnten sich dann im Höchstfall die Leute angegriffen fühlen, die es hergestellt haben. Mit dir und Nebola hat das aber rein garnichts zu tun. Und das mit dem Beschimpfen fetter Leute zu vergleichen ist schon allerhand. Viel sinnloser könnte ein Vergleich kaum noch sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

Ein technisches Geraet das genau genommen grad mal paar Tage alt ist und keinerlei Testberichte enthaeltet mit solch einer Kritik abzustempeln ist schon allerhand.

Zwar ist Kritik das falsche Wort, aber Ihr wisst was gemeint ist.


----------



## Niranda (30. Juli 2010)

sora, du weißt auch das ich kontra apple bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


trotzdem werd ich mir das einmal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das MBP ist ja wenn dann nicht ganz verlohren, läuft ja windows drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das iphone viel mir ja mehr oder weniger in die hände.. ob ichs gekauft hätte - weiß ich nicht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AB5kODeekSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ihr seit aber nicht die Firma. Außerdem ging es direkt erstmal um ein technisches Gerät. Indirekt könnten sich dann im Höchstfall die Leute angegriffen fühlen, die es hergestellt haben. Mit dir und Nebola hat das aber rein garnichts zu tun. Und das mit dem Beschimpfen fetter Leute zu vergleichen ist schon allerhand. Viel sinnloser könnte ein Vergleich kaum noch sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht nicht um das beschimpfen, sondern darum das es für denjenigen bestimmt lustig ist für die "Opfer" aber nicht.

Und man postet hier in einem eigenständigen Apple Thread ein neues Produkt, das gerade auf den Markt erschienen ist, und direkt kommen Witze.

Darum wurde der Thread eigentlich eröffnet, um sowas aus den Diskussionen raus zuhalten.


----------



## Klos1 (30. Juli 2010)

Soll das heißen, du siehst dich hier als Opfer? Als Opfer von was denn bitte? Wurden Witze über ein Produkt gemacht, oder Witze auf deine Kosten?
Des Weiteren ist ein Apple/Mac-Laberthread nicht automatisch verbotene Zone für Apple-Witze. Vor allem nicht, wenn er mit dem Zusatz "Laberthread" endet.


----------



## EspCap (30. Juli 2010)

Laberthread =/= Lästerecke.

Eigentlich war der Sinn davon, sich über Apple Produkte unterhalten zu können, ohne dass Leute reinreden die Apple sowieso nicht leiden können.
Nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn ihr sowieso niemals ein Apple Produkt kaufen würdet, warum verschwendet ihr überhaupt eure Zeit damit?

Und nein, das war jetzt nicht auf Kyras Comment bezogen, eher allgemein.


----------



## Tikume (30. Juli 2010)

Wenn Du sowas willst musst Du dein eigenes Forum aufmachen und dann kannst Du jeden der Dir nicht passt kicken.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Soll das heißen, du siehst dich hier als Opfer? Als Opfer von was denn bitte? Wurden Witze über ein Produkt gemacht, oder Witze auf deine Kosten?
> Des Weiteren ist ein Apple/Mac-Laberthread nicht automatisch verbotene Zone für Apple-Witze. Vor allem nicht, wenn er mit dem Zusatz "Laberthread" endet.



Na, mir wirds jetzt echt zu blöd. Soll mir auch egal sein.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn Du sowas willst musst Du dein eigenes Forum aufmachen und dann kannst Du jeden der Dir nicht passt kicken.



qft

Für sows gibts Seiten wie apfeltalk.


----------



## EspCap (30. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> qft
> 
> Für sows gibts Seiten wie apfeltalk.



Dazu fällt mir jetzt wirklich nichts mehr ein.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 =


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Juli 2010)

Es hält euch doch niemand davon ab hier über Apples Produkte zu diskutieren. Ihr mp´üsst nur damit rechnen, dass es Leute gibt die keine rosarote Apfelbrille haben oder sogar die zornesrote Fensterbrille auf der Nase. Du kannst nicht in einem Forum wie diesen erwarten, dass du dich mit Freunden von Marke xy regelrecht einschließen kannst. Besonders nicht, wenn Laberthread drübersteht. Dass diese Threads insbesondere auf buffed für aller Art Trashtalk gebraucht werden ist hinreichend bekannt, da muss ich mich nicht beschweren dass eben mal einer ankommt und ne dezent andere Meinung hat oder mal nen leicht zynischen Kommentar hinterlässt.

Auf Fanseiten oder spezifisch auf Firma xy, in diesem Fall Apple, ausgerichteten Seiten hingegen findest du das Publikum mit dem du über alles was mit iPhone anfängt und mit MacPro aufhört hinreichend und ohne Störenfriede zu diskutieren. Ich befürworte nicht die dämliche Haterei die immer wieder ankommt, genauso kotzt mich allerdings blinder Fanboiwahn an. Man darf aber auch erwarten können, dass unter Menschen die sich halbwegs artikulieren können auch mal der Sprung über den Schatten möglich ist und nicht gleich wieder die "Ihr seid alles dumme Hater, me no like no muuurrr"-Maske aufgesetzt wird.

Edt: Und nein, Sam, das ist auch nicht was ich mag. Das ist stupides Gehate. Machs wenigstens subtil. Mein Seitenhieb war offenbar so subtil, dass ihn keiner verstanden hat oder verstehen wollte... :S


----------



## EspCap (30. Juli 2010)

Eben doch. Der Comment von Sora darauf war doch genauso mit einem Augenzwinkern gemeint.


Aber dann kam gleich wieder 'Humorlos, nehmts doch nicht persönlich, etc.'.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Juli 2010)

Kyra, Ihr kennt mich doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und da wir schon dabei sind, wir sollten uns am besten nur noch in einem TS Channel darüber unterhalten, dann wissen wir wenigstens was ernst gemeint ist und was net. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

Oh Tikume hat ein Wort in ein Apple Thread gelegt, wer kommt noch: Florian Silbereisen?

Kyragan, warum sollte Ich denn genau bei dir rechnen oder bei Klos das solche Kommentare in so einen Thread rein platzen? 
Ihr tut Euch immer wie so kleine Kinder verhalten. Ich koennte genau so in anderen Themen reinschreiben, wie scheisse doch Windows ist und das man sich lieber ein MacBook Pro kaufen soll und bla bla. 
Mach ich das, nein eben nicht. Ich habe schonmal mit Klos am Telefon ueber ein Windows Problem geredet und er kommt mir total nett rueber. Genau so wie du. Ich bin hier nicht drauf ausgelegt mit irgend welchen Leuten streit zu haben. Nur von Euch erwarte Ich ein gewisses Niveau. 

Und bei dem Post von Tikume brauchen wir auch erst gar nicht anfangen. Das war doch der Grund warum Ich von das World of Warcraft Forum ins PC-Technik Forum gegangen bin, da hier Leute sind die ein gewisses Etwas haben. Nur bei Euch beiden und paar Anderen schuettel Ich mir immer den Kopf, wie man solche Beitraege posten kann. 

Aber lie la larum. Kamen ja nie auf ein Ziel, von daher haben wir uns wieder lieb und schaut Euch meine Fotos an, die Ich eben mit meinem iPhone gemacht habe:

EspCap hat doch gefragt, was fuer Internet hier es gibt. Ein Foto gibt's hier! Wie schnell es sein wird, kann man sich bei dem Name ja denken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Noch nie konnte man einer unwissenden Person besser das Wort: Spam im Bereich Internet erklaeren mit einem Foto. Wie wir sehen koennen: ES KANN MAN ESSEN!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wie besiegt denn Ensidia eigentlich die World of Warcraft Bosse immer so schnell? Ganz einfach, mit einem Boss DMG Spray!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (31. Juli 2010)

Flamen per sofort einstellen. Sonst heftige Bannierung.


----------



## EspCap (31. Juli 2010)

Rofl, nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (31. Juli 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das aktuelle MBP 13" mid2010 überhaupt?
> Ich mein es ist ja nicht wirklich ne Leistungssteigerung zum älteren 13zöller...
> 
> Und kennt ihr bzw habt ihr schon erfahrung mit SVN und Mac OS?
> ...


----------



## Ol@f (31. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Noch nie konnte man einer unwissenden Person besser das Wort: Spam im Bereich Internet erklaeren mit einem Foto. Wie wir sehen koennen: ES KANN MAN ESSEN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist das dieses "komische Katzenfutter"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als ich mit meiner alten Stufe in England unterwegs war, gabs das im Supermarkt und n Kumpel dachte, da wär so ein Hamburger drinnen (sowas gibt es ja), war dann am nächsten Morgen sehr überrascht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo-G (1. August 2010)

Ach sieh mal einer an...
Ein Threat zu die Mac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Darf ich euch gleich mal mit einigen Fragen bombardieren?

Zum einen würde mich interessieren, ob es neben WoW auch andere (zumindest halbwegs) gute MMORPGS für den Mac gibt. 

Und im Speziellen, ob es ne Möglichkeit gibt *Aion auf nem Mac ohne Bootcamp und Windows* zu spielen. 

Hatte zwar ne Zeit lang Windows Vista unter Bootcamp laufen, aber so glücklich bin ich mit dem Betriebssystem dann doch nicht geworden. 
Und nur für Spiele wollte ich dann doch keine extra Partition mit Windows als Betriebssystem. 

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen. Würde mich freuen. 


Liebe Grüße


Lo-G


----------



## Niranda (1. August 2010)

Ganz schweres Ausschlussverfahren:
1) Läuft das Spiel unter Mac OS (steht auf der Packung)?
2) Läuft das Spiel unter Windows via BootCamp?

1) nein + 2) ja -> Kein Spiel für dich
1) nein + 2) nein -> Kein Spiel für dich
1) ja + 2) ja -> Spiel für dich
1) ja + 2) nein -> Spiel für dich


----------



## Klos1 (1. August 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ganz schweres Ausschlussverfahren:
> 1) Läuft das Spiel unter Mac OS (steht auf der Packung)?
> 2) Läuft das Spiel unter Windows via BootCamp?
> 
> ...



Diese "Wahrheitstabelle" kann man noch verschmelzen und kürzen:

1) nein -> nein sonst ja


----------



## Klos1 (1. August 2010)

In den USA scheint Apple nun bezüglich ihrer Zensur-Politik nen Dämpfer bekommen zu haben:

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/apple-smartphone-usa-iphone-jailbreak-legal-1.980192


----------



## EspCap (1. August 2010)

Naja, gejailbreakt wurde ja auch vorher schon munter. Dieses Urteil wird das sicher nicht großartig populärer machen als es sowieso schon ist, die Garantie verfällt ja weiterhin.


----------



## Erz1 (1. August 2010)

Stimmt das, dass wenn ich Musiktitel habe (z.B. CD's) und ich diese auf den Ipod via Itunes lade, dass dadurch meine Musik an Qualität verliert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (1. August 2010)

Eigentlich nicht.

Kannst ja umwandeln in ACC musst du aber nicht.


----------



## Kyragan (1. August 2010)

Durchs draufladen selbst nicht, durchs konvertieren schon. mp3 komprimiert und löscht bestimmte Teile der Audiodaten. Je niedriger die Bitrate, desto geringer die Qualität. Maximale Qualität gibts nur mit ner echten CD. Beim rippen geht immer etwas verloren. Die Frage ist, ob die Kopfhörer gut genug sind den Unterschied hörbar zu machen. Das können imo nur extrem hochpreisige Studiokopfhörer. Da du sowas wohl kaum am iPod hängen haben wirst: Who cares. Ich persönlich versuche immer die Bitraten vergleichweise hoch zu halten (256 oder 320kbit) oder mir FLACs zu erstellen. Die haben 1024kbit Bitrate. Dafür istn ganzes Album zwischen 300 und 400 MB groß also nicht grad geeignet für mobile Geräte. Wobei die meisten Geräte dieses Format sowieso nicht lesen können.


----------



## Lo-G (1. August 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ganz schweres Ausschlussverfahren:
> 1) Läuft das Spiel unter Mac OS (steht auf der Packung)?
> 2) Läuft das Spiel unter Windows via BootCamp?
> 
> ...




Es gibt auch Spiele, die ursprünglich nur für PC ausgelegt sind. Deshalb wird auf deren Verpackung auch nur "PC" erwähnt. 
Trotzdem gibt es Möglichkeiten einige dieser "Nur-PC-Spiele" auf dem Mac auch ohne Bootcamp und Windows zu spielen. 
Nämlich z. B. über CrossOver Games für den Mac. Ein Beispiel wäre hier Gildwars. 

D. h., auch wenn 

_1) Läuft das Spiel unter Mac OS (steht auf der Packung)?
2) Läuft das Spiel unter Windows via BootCamp?_

nicht zutreffen sollten sind diese Spiele  auch ohne Bootcamp und Windows auf dem Mac spielbar und deine Aussage ist somit ganz einfach falsch. 

Des Weiteren würde die Kombination

_1) ja + 2) ja -> Spiel für dich_

in meinem Falle nicht zutreffen, da ich *  OHNE*  Windows und Bootcamp spielen möchte. 




Leider lässt sich Aion (noch) nicht mittels CrossOver Games spielen. 


Deshalb noch einmal meine Frage. 

Kennt irgend jemand eine Möglichkeit Aion auch ohne Bootcamp und Windows auf nem Mac zu spielen?


Über sinnvolle Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen. 


Liebe Grüße


Lo-G


----------



## Erz1 (1. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Durchs draufladen selbst nicht, durchs konvertieren schon. mp3 komprimiert und löscht bestimmte Teile der Audiodaten. Je niedriger die Bitrate, desto geringer die Qualität. Maximale Qualität gibts nur mit ner echten CD. Beim rippen geht immer etwas verloren. Die Frage ist, ob die Kopfhörer gut genug sind den Unterschied hörbar zu machen. Das können imo nur extrem hochpreisige Studiokopfhörer. Da du sowas wohl kaum am iPod hängen haben wirst: Who cares. Ich persönlich versuche immer die Bitraten vergleichweise hoch zu halten (256 oder 320kbit) oder mir FLACs zu erstellen. Die haben 1024kbit Bitrate. Dafür istn ganzes Album zwischen 300 und 400 MB groß also nicht grad geeignet für mobile Geräte. Wobei die meisten Geräte dieses Format sowieso nicht lesen können.



Means, es macht mir nun keinen Schaden? Dann ist ja gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (1. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Durchs draufladen selbst nicht, durchs konvertieren schon. mp3 komprimiert und löscht bestimmte Teile der Audiodaten. Je niedriger die Bitrate, desto geringer die Qualität. Maximale Qualität gibts nur mit ner echten CD. [...] FLACs zu erstellen. Die haben 1024kbit Bitrate.



Was für eine Bitrate haben CDs denn für gewöhnlich? Und mit was erstellst du diese FLACs, kann man iTunes damit füttern?


----------



## Kyragan (1. August 2010)

Ob iTunes FLAC lesen kann keine Ahnung. Ich nutze nur WinAmp und VLC. Die können es. Glaub sogar der Windows Media Player kanns. Würde mich also nicht wundern, wenn iTunes das auch kann. Bei Apple wär ich mir allerdings nicht sicher.
Format ist .flac.

Es gibt es Programm namens FLAC, dass den Codec sowie den passenden (De)kodierungsalgorhytmus enthält. Da FLAC völlig Open Source ist gibt es für alle wichtigen Betriebssysteme(Windows ab XP, Linux in allen Distributionen und Mac OS X) eine Version. Theoretisch sollte man iTunes also damit futtern können, wenn es nicht grad wie so oft rumspackt.


----------



## Erz1 (1. August 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was für eine Bitrate haben CDs denn für gewöhnlich?



192kbit/s?
Ich weiß es nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (1. August 2010)

Nice, werd ich mal ausprobieren, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Speicherverbrauch ist dann eben ein Übel das ich hinnehmen muss... aber lieber weniger Alben in deutlich besserer Qualität.

Wie man ich das denn dann, wenn ich eine CD in FLAC codieren will? Das Programm nimmt das .cda-Format ja leider nicht als Ausgangsformat an...




Erz1 schrieb:


> 192kbit/s?
> Ich weiß es nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann wärs aber nicht so maximal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (1. August 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dann wärs aber nicht so maximal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm. Stimmt. Aber Windoof 7 zeigt es so an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (1. August 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was für eine Bitrate haben CDs denn für gewöhnlich?



~1411 kbit/sec. (44,1Khz * 16bit * 2 (Stereo))


----------



## EspCap (1. August 2010)

Stimmt, jetzt wo ich es lese... hab ich schonmal gehört. 
Naja, ich werd morgen mal schauen wie das mit FLAC etc. läuft. Wäre jedenfalls schick, wenn ich ~1000 kbit/s auf den iPod hauen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. August 2010)

Die Frage ist ob der iPod das Format lesen kann. iTunes wird es mit dem Codec wohl hinkriegen, aber ich bezweifle dass der iPod das kann und auch dass man ihm das beibringen kann. Ist halt kein .mp3 Format mehr sondern .flac.


----------



## Niranda (2. August 2010)

Lo-G schrieb:


> Über sinnvolle Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Lo-G


Ich könnte jetzt zwar FullQuoten und dich auseinander nehmen, um Sinnlosigkeit zu zeigen, zumal ich heute auch recht heftig gereizt bin, aber ich erspar mir mal meine Energie, die ich für die ich lieber für die sinnlose Arbeit auf Arbeit investiere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal davon hab:
Wenn du ein Crack suchst, gehst du dann auf diverse Boards und fragst nach?
Das machen höchstens 10%. die restlichen 91% benützen Google, da es eh "Sammelstellen" im Netz gibt, wie z.B. g***c***w****.com oder ähnliches.

Liste von Spielen, die offiziell auf Mac OS laufen
MMORPG-Liste auch für Mac OS
Blablubb

Schönen Tag dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nira


----------



## EspCap (2. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob der iPod das Format lesen kann. iTunes wird es mit dem Codec wohl hinkriegen, aber ich bezweifle dass der iPod das kann und auch dass man ihm das beibringen kann. Ist halt kein .mp3 Format mehr sondern .flac.



Ok, ich hab gerade entdeckt dass man beim CD importieren den Codec auswählen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Apple Lossless-Codec komme ich auch auf ca. 1000 kbit/s, was dann teilweise stolze 50 MB pro Song sind.... aber der Qualitätsunterschied ist definitiv deutlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. August 2010)

Jup. Ist im Prinzip das gleiche. Lossless Audio Codec bleibt halt Lossless Audio Codec. Nur aufm iPod wirst dus wohl nicht abspielen können. Die Geräte sind ja auf bestimmte Formate begrenzt und FLAC ist nun nicht grad der verbreitetste Codec.


----------



## EspCap (2. August 2010)

Jupp, ich bin mit ALE auch zufrieden und das läuft ohne Probleme aufm iPod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (2. August 2010)

Soweit ich weiß unterstützt iTunes kein Flac der iPod aufkeinenfall


----------



## Kyragan (2. August 2010)

Vielleicht solltest du lesen lernen.


----------



## Xerivor (2. August 2010)

Steht nur leider niergendwo eindeutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. August 2010)

Dann lies mal #977 bis #979. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (3. August 2010)

Sodele... 933,7mb frei, 21,75gb besetzt.
Nun Synche ich das Zeugs mal mit 128 AAC... mal sehn wieviel ich nachher hab ^^
Ist saulahm wegen dem ganzen umrechnen... 560/2135 und sicher schon ne Stunde vorbei...


----------



## Carcharoth (4. August 2010)

Synch ist endlich fertig. 12,80gb Audio, 9,9gb frei *g*

Genug Platz für viele Fotos an der GamesCom ;D


----------



## Finiy (4. August 2010)

hi,

ich wollte fragen ob sich ein iMac für WoW lohnt nebenbei mache ich damit auch Grafikdesign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und werde damit auch Starcraft II spielen das wird der 21,5" iMac sein mit 4 GB DDR3 3,06 GHz Intel2Duo und mit einer Nvidia 9400m.

Zurzeit sitze ich an einen PC:

CPU:AMD Athlon X64 5500+
RAM:2Gb 667 MHz DDR2
Grafik:Nvidia 210GT

Lohnt sich überhaupt noch der Umstieg auf Mac oder merkt man keinen Leistungsunterschied mehr?


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2010)

Die geschrieben Daten sind nicht mehr die aktuellsten, falls du einen Gebrauchten kaufen moechtest. Dann jedenfalls schon (:

Ich kenn die aktuellste Leistung der neuen iMac's nicht genau. Laufen muesste Starcraft 2 aufjedenfall. 

Nur die Frage ist. Wofuer du es benoetigst. Um Grafikdesign zu machen und ein bisschen Starcraft 2. Ist das etwas zu weit gegriffen um mal so einen iMac zu kaufen.


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2010)

Sehe ich genauso, wenn nen iMac auch schick wäre. Die neue Generation hat glaube ich auch i3/5/7 etc.

Aber der Preis wird sich in Bezug auf ein bisschen spielen und Designen wohl nicht lohnen.


----------



## Klos1 (4. August 2010)

Ich würde sagen, dass hängt halt davon ab, in wie fern du Grafik-Design betreibst. Im professionellen Bereich ist es ja schon wichtig, dass man nen guten Screen hat.
Also kein TN, sondern was hochwertigeres, wegen der Farbtreue. Apple hat da IPS, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, also schon was besseres. Solche Bildschirme fangen so bei 400-500 Euro aufwärts an.

Und ansonsten muss man halt abwägen: Apple und ein stabiles System und dafür aber weitaus eingeschränkter bezüglich der Software, als bei Windows, oder etwa Windows, welches weitaus offener ist, aber es aufgrund der Vielfalt an Software halt hin und wieder auch mal Probleme geben kann.

Apple als pflegeleichtes System einerseits und Windows als eher pflegeintensives Systen, bei dem du im Prinzip nichts dagegen machen kannst, dass es nach mehrjähriger Laufzeit zunehmend zumüllt.

Apple als eher teures und kaum erweiterbares Produkt auf der einen Seite, oder ein Windows-Rechner, der, das nötige Wissen vorausgesetzt, jederzeit erweitert werden kann.
Wenig bis keine Kabel bei Apple, viele Kabel beim Windows-Rechner.

Am wichtigsten ist wohl, dass man sich erstmal klar macht, welche Software darauf laufen soll. Und dann muss überprüft werden, ob diese auf dem jeweiligen Objekt der Begierde läuft.
Wobei auf Windows ja eh alles läuft. Auf einen MAC-OS nicht. Auf jedenfall ist es in meinen Augen schwachsinnig, nen Apple zu kaufen, wenn ich für die Hälfte der Software, die ich habe, einen Windows Rechner brauche.

Und zu deinem Settup: Du solltest dir auf jedenfall schon mal im Klaren darüber sein, dass eine 9400er Geforce so ziemlich das Schlechteste ist, was man an Grafikkarte bekommen kann. Nen Zocker würde ich das Teil schon mal nicht empfehlen. Genauso wenig, wie einen veralteten Intel, der dort verbaut ist. Sofern das Ding neu ist, ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Und zu deinem Settup: Du solltest dir auf jedenfall schon mal im Klaren darüber sein, dass eine 9400er Geforce so ziemlich das Schlechteste ist, was man an Grafikkarte bekommen kann. Nen Zocker würde ich das Teil schon mal nicht empfehlen. Genauso wenig, wie einen veralteten Intel, der dort verbaut ist. Sofern das Ding neu ist, ich weiß ja nicht.



Das ist glaube ich auch der alte iMac, der neue hat nen i3/5/7 und an Grafik weis ich das gerade nicht.


----------



## Kyragan (4. August 2010)

Grafik sind afaik HD4xxx Modelle. Der neue nimmt mittlerweile auch HD5xx Modelle bis zur HD5770 auf.


----------



## Finiy (4. August 2010)

Ich mache auch beruflich Grafikdesign bzw studiere es.Also der soll hauptsächlich für Videoschnitt/Videodesign 3D modelieren etc genutzt werden.Also Software soll drauf laufen:

Photoshop Extender CS5
After Effects CS5
..
mache ich es kurz die Web Premium CS5+After Effects CS5

Der iMac soll zur weiterbildung natürlich auch dienen und es sollte WoW und Starcraft gut drauflaufen.


----------



## Klos1 (4. August 2010)

CS5 nutzt glaub die Cuda API's von Nvidia. Da wäre auf jedenfall eine Nvidia-Karte schon mal gut. Je nach Anspruch vielleicht aber mehr als eine 9400. Desweiteren sind da 8 GB Ram bestimmt nicht verkehrt und außerdem auch ein Quadcore, oder Intel Dual mit SMT-Support, da derartige Programme in der Regel sehr gut mit Multikern, seien es jetzt physikalisch oder nur logisch vorhandene im Falle von SMT gut skalieren.

Ob diese Programme auch alle auf Mac-OS laufen, kannst du glaub selbst ergooglen.


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2010)

Diese Programme laufen alle auf dem Mac Betriebssystem.


----------



## EspCap (4. August 2010)

Ich glaube es gibt keine Adobe-Software die nicht unter OS X läuft...


----------



## Kyragan (4. August 2010)

Photoshop wurde ursprünglich auch für Mac entwickelt und später als es erfolgreich wurde auf Windows portiert. Seit dem gibt es beide Versionen parallel.


----------



## Ennia (6. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Photoshop wurde ursprünglich auch für Mac entwickelt und später als es erfolgreich wurde auf Windows portiert. Seit dem gibt es beide Versionen parallel.



naja, wohl eher umgekehrt. Die erste Windows Version kam 1992 - als Windows mit V3.1 bekannt wurde ^^


----------



## Ogil (6. August 2010)

Was ist da umgekehrt?



> _Photoshop_ 1.0 was released in 1990 for Macintosh exclusively.


 - behaupten zumindest diverse Quellen...


----------



## Klos1 (6. August 2010)

Ist doch völllig wurst. Ich denke, er will nur wissen, ob es läuft. Wer nun was für wem entwickelt hat ist doch Jacke wie Hose. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (6. August 2010)

Umgekehrt in dem Sinne, dass Photoshop zu der Zeit schon längst etabliert war, Windows aber erst mit Windows 3.1 (1992) komerziell erfolgreich wurde bzw. ernst genommen wurde.

Die erste, auf dem Markt erhältliche Photoshop Version war 0.63 oder 0.65, weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr (1988).

Photoshop wurde also nicht erst auf Windoof portiert, als es "bekannt" wurde - es wurde portiert, als Windows "bekannt" wurde.


----------



## Kyragan (6. August 2010)

Und das spielt für die Aussage, dass es erst auf Mac erschien und später auf Windows und man sich somit über Kompatibilität keine Gedanken machen sollte WAS für eine Rolle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (6. August 2010)

This is teh internet - alles was keine Rolle spielt spielt eine Rolle!


----------



## Ennia (6. August 2010)

natürlich ist es total wurst, aber es hat mich halt gestört ^^ und deshalb hab ich es berichtigt ;P


----------



## EspCap (8. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (8. August 2010)

Gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2010)

Glueckwunsch!

(:


----------



## EspCap (8. August 2010)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dauert nur ganz schön lange...


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2010)

Ist mit meinem iPad nicht anders... (:

Trotz das es schon so lange gibt, haben die so lange Lieferzeiten.


----------



## EspCap (8. August 2010)

Jopp... ich bin echt gespannt, wann das iPhone 4 mal ohne Wartezeit verfügbar sein wird.

Wann kommt dein iPad denn laut Apple?


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2010)

Laut Apple am Aug 11. Denke aber mal das es morgen oder entweder am Aug 10 kommt.

Weil es hier schon in der Naehe ist das Parket.


----------



## EspCap (8. August 2010)

Das klingt doch besser als 1. September (und das ist es auch erst bei Borderlinx) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2010)

So lange koennte Ich nicht warten (:

Da waere ich zu fickerisch zum warten!

Aber desto groesser ist die Freude dann. Werde auf jeden Fall vom iPad berichten, ob es meine Erwartungen erfuellt und wie es sich so schlaegt.. also (:


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2010)

http://www.golem.de/1008/77069.html

In diese News lässt sich natürlich ne Menge hereininterpretieren. Ich lass es mal als Artikel stehen.

btw MacBook gibts morgen. Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## Soramac (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Glueckwunsch zum MacBook. Werden dann die Weissen sein gell?


2.4GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
2GB DDR3 memory
250GB hard drive[sup]1[/sup]
8x double-layer SuperDrive
NVIDIA GeForce 320M graphics
Built-in 10-hour battery[sup]2[/sup]
Polycarbonate unibody enclosure


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2010)

Weiß, ja. 13", nagelneu. Also mid 2010.


----------



## Nebola (11. August 2010)

iPod Touch wohl mit 2 Kameras und Retina Display. Sofern das stimmt ,sieht das ganz nett aus.Bestimmt für Erzi interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick


----------



## Kyragan (11. August 2010)

War doch abzusehen. Der iPod Touch war schon immer ein iPhone ohne 3G-Modul. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (12. August 2010)

Was haltet ihr davon?^^

http://cgi.ebay.de/S...#ht_3820wt_1045
oder teurer:
http://cgi.ebay.de/H...l#ht_8144wt_912


inc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. August 2010)

Fuer was soll das denn sein, die Dinger da von Ebay? (:

und Glueckwunsch!


----------



## Niranda (12. August 2010)

Sind solch lustigen einbaurahmen für das "SuperDrive", was garnich so super ist, um dort ein echtes "SuperDrive" (ich nenne es Festplatte) reinzubasteln. ^^


----------



## Sator (12. August 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Sind solch lustigen einbaurahmen für das "SuperDrive", was garnich so super ist, um dort ein echtes "SuperDrive" (ich nenne es Festplatte) reinzubasteln. ^^


Apple ist ja schön und gut, aber solange die den Sprung nicht schaffen, in der Standardconfig 24 Monate Garantie ohne Aufpreis zu geben, ist es meiner Meinung keine Investition wert, es sei denn, man aht den Geldscheißer und gibt sich damit ab, evtl schon nach 13 Monaten wieder 1000€ + auszugeben :> Falls Apple das jemals schafft, werd ich mir auch n Laptop kaufen ^^


----------



## Nebola (12. August 2010)

Sator schrieb:


> Apple ist ja schön und gut, aber solange die den Sprung nicht schaffen, in der Standardconfig 24 Monate Garantie ohne Aufpreis zu geben, ist es meiner Meinung keine Investition wert, es sei denn, man aht den Geldscheißer und gibt sich damit ab, evtl schon nach 13 Monaten wieder 1000€ + auszugeben :> Falls Apple das jemals schafft, werd ich mir auch n Laptop kaufen ^^



Dann kauf dir halt noch 12 Monate dazu, oder lass es bei iFixit reparieren ..


----------



## Kyragan (12. August 2010)

Gut, dass bei mir jegliche Garantiearbeiten über die Schule laufen und für die gesamte Zeit der Ausbildung(2 bzw. 3 Jahre) Garantieleistungen erbracht werden, was für mich effektiv 100% bzw 200% längere Garantie bedeutet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3


----------



## Niranda (13. August 2010)

Wenn ich etwas neues bekomme, steh ich immer kritisch dem gegenüber!
Alles wird getestet, PCs werden auf 100% auslastung für ein paar Stunden getrieben, Festplatten werden dauerbeschrieben, Headset und boxen auf Maximallautstärke, Maus und Tastatur werden geschüttelt und 'schnell beschleunigt' usw...
Wenn dann irgendwas wackelt, locker ist, kratzt oder was weiß ich, gehts sofort zurück.
Und wenn ein Monitor nur einen Pixelfehler hat, geht der auch zurück.
Bisher hatte ich aber noch nie Monitore mit einem Pixelfehler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Apple ist außerdem nach EU-Recht (?) dazu verpflichtet, 2 Jahre Gewährleistung zu leisten. Garantie ist immer Herstellerabhängig. Und das beides sind unterschiedliche Dinge.
Also das mit 1 Jahr was du bemängelst, ist blödsinn. Frag mal andere Hersteller, die geben gar keine Garantie - die reparieren nur im Rahmen der Gewährleistung.

Hier ein toller Beitrag:


> Die gesetzliche Gewährleistung beträgt 2 Jahre. Um im Falle eines Problems mit dem gekauften Produkt einen Gewährleistungsanspruch geltend machen zu können, gilt folgendes:
> 
> Tritt ein Fehler innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate nach Kaufdatum auf so wird unterstellt, dass dieser Fehler von Anfang an vorlag und der Verkäufer muss; beweisen, dass dem nicht so ist. Nach den 6 Monaten für die restlichen 1,5 Jahre (18 Monate) muss der der Käufer dem Verkäufer beweisen, dass der Fehler von Anfang an vorlag, um seinen Gewährleistungsanspruch geltend machen zu können.
> 
> ...


Quelle: http://www.apfeltalk...ich-t41167.html

Edit:
So, jetzt aber wirklich:
INCOMIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (13. August 2010)

Zu den Pixelfehlern:
Kommt drauf an welcher Klasse der Monitor zugeordnet wurde. Je höher die Klasse, desto mehr Fehler darf das Panel haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (13. August 2010)

Ja - deswegen sagt Nira ja, sie schaut am Anfang genau hin. Und dann geht das Teil innerhalb der 14-Tage-Rueckgaberecht zurueck. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (13. August 2010)

Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Egal welche Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Pixelfehler in einer ecke oder am rand wäre mir dann doch egal. aber alles was 2cm im bild drin ist...

Hatte auf arbeit einen Pixelfehler, ca. 7cm von oben und 4cm vom linken rand... das hat so derbe genervt beim Programmieren, weil man ständig denkt: hä? wie kommt der punkt dahin? falsche syntax etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (13. August 2010)

Mein Lappi wurd grad verschickt <:
Wie lang dauert das jetzt in etwa, ihr habt doch erfahrung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommt der vllt doch noch am Samstag an? *hoff* ^-^


----------



## Soramac (13. August 2010)

Apple ist ziemlich schnell im versenden. Ich denke mal es kann morgen kommen, wobei Ich eher auf Montag hoffe.

Musste auf mein MacBook Pro 2 Wochen warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (13. August 2010)

naja ich hab vorgestern erst überwiesen...
am 4. eig schon, aber da hatte ich nen zahlendreher bei der BLZ drin >_>

Hoffentlich kommts morgen, kanns bei UPS nicht nachverfolgen <:


----------



## Kyragan (16. August 2010)

```
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/0,1518,712059,00.html
```
<br>Sollte sowas auch mal machen, wird man direkt reich durch... :S


----------



## EspCap (16. August 2010)

Der Managerposten dürfte jetzt ja frei sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. August 2010)

Und danach ist bestimmt auch noch ein Plätzchen im Knast frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (16. August 2010)

So... unser Telefonverantwortlicher in der Firma hat heute das iFön4 32gb für mich bestellt *g*
Die Hälfte davon übernimmt die Firma <3

"Reichen 16gb?" - "rofl... 32. danke."


----------



## Nebola (17. August 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> So... unser Telefonverantwortlicher in der Firma hat heute das iFön4 32gb für mich bestellt *g*
> Die Hälfte davon übernimmt die Firma <3
> 
> "Reichen 16gb?" - "rofl... 32. danke."



Du bist unfair, ich muss immer noch warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2010)

Haha nice!

So geht's natuerlich auch (:


----------



## Crucial² (17. August 2010)

Huhu! Mich langweilts so, ich warte jetzt schon seit Juni (!) aufs iPhone, und bekomme es voraussichtlich erst Anfang September....

:-(


----------



## EspCap (17. August 2010)

Da bist du hier ja in bester Gesellschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (18. August 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> So... unser Telefonverantwortlicher in der Firma hat heute das iFön4 32gb für mich bestellt *g*
> Die Hälfte davon übernimmt die Firma <3
> 
> "Reichen 16gb?" - "rofl... 32. danke."



Was arbeitest du, wenn ich fragen darf? Ich würde mich nie trauen ein iPhone für die Arbeit zu ordern... ist in meinen Augen nichts für die Arbeit. ist eben ein Spaß-Handy.

Naja, hab hier mein Blackberry zum mailen und ein zuverlässiges Nokia zum telefonieren (und eben mein privates iPhone 3G).

Das 4G hab ich mir auch bestellt, aber eben nur für private Zwecke.


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2010)

Gestern kam mein MBP <:

Als erstes hab ich mich gewundert, warum der Klick auf dem Touchpad nicht ging... wer rechnet denn mit nem mechanischen Druckdingsbums beim touchpad/trackpad/whatever xD


----------



## Kyragan (18. August 2010)

Jo, ging mir auch so. Aber kannst du in den Systemeinstellungen einstellen. Habs mir auch mit Tippen für Klick eingestellt.


----------



## Niranda (19. August 2010)

jap, schon getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir über Nacht spaßeshalber WoW installiert.. mal schauen wie's läuft...

Und wenn ich mir ständig YouTube-Videos ansehe, wirds von unten verdammt heiß... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<3 Flash


----------



## Silmyiél (19. August 2010)

Hey Ihr, 

habe vor mir ein IPhone 4 mit 32GB zu holen.
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob es sich noch lohnt zu warten; auf evtl. Verbesserungen (war da nicht etwas mit nem falschen Antenneneinbau ... nicht oder eingeschränkt telefonieren zu können wenn man es in der linken Hand hält)?

Und da ich kein Freund von Verträgen bin. Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit der iphoneohnevertrag.com Seite? oder gibt's das Iphone an anderen Stellen billiger?

gruß


----------



## EspCap (19. August 2010)

An anderen Stellen in Deutschland nicht, aber im Ausland. In FR/CH/UK/JP und anderen Ländern kostet das 32GB Modell ohne Netlock und Vertrag ca. 700 Euro, die Frage ist nur wie du es nach Deutschland kriegst.

Dass das neue iPhone schon bald kommt ist enorm unwahrscheinlich, Apple hält seine Releasezyklen eigentlich immer sehr genau ein. Maximal eine zweite Revision mit anderer Beschichtung auf dem Antennenrahmen, aber auch das halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich. So schlimm wie man oft hört ist das Antennenproblem nicht, erst recht nicht in Deutschland.


----------



## Silmyiél (19. August 2010)

Na dann bedanke ich mich schon einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. August 2010)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Na dann bedanke ich mich schon einmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In der Schweiz kostet es 535 Euro und in UK 595 Euro.

Musste nur gucken wie du's rüber bekommst. Inner Schweiz müsstest du hinfahren, oder jemanden dort kennender da wohnt.

Aus den Uk oder FR oder so, kannste es mit Borderlinx versenden.


----------



## Silmyiél (19. August 2010)

Wow, ist ja schon i-wie krass das in in der Schweiz um mehr als die Hälfte billiger ist. Wie kommt den sowas?


----------



## Nebola (19. August 2010)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Wow, ist ja schon i-wie krass das in in der Schweiz um mehr als die Hälfte billiger ist. Wie kommt den sowas?



Weil die schon genug Geld haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. August 2010)

Das ist aber das 16GB, Nebo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum es da so billig ist? Weil es Apple da direkt im AppleStore ohne Simlock/Exklusivpartner verkaufen darf/muss/will/kann.


----------



## Nebola (19. August 2010)

Hmm fu, stimmt 16 =/= 32 -.-, my fail.


----------



## Crucial² (19. August 2010)

Mein Kumpel (hat 1nen Tag vor mir bestellt) hat heute sein iPhone erhalten. Vielleicht ist das ja ein gutes Zeichen und ich bekomme es auch bald! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (19. August 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir ständig YouTube-Videos ansehe, wirds von unten verdammt heiß...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ist bei meinem MacBook genauso. Aber lieber an der Unterseite etwas wärmer als wie früßer Lüfter auf der Unterseite oder son Quatsch. Das Lüftungskonzept find ich ziemlich genial.


----------



## Xondor (19. August 2010)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage.

Ich kann ja mit dem iPad bequem wireless auf meine Videos am pc zugreifen und "live" konvertieren und streamen. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, den pc auch nur mit Hilfe des ipads aus dem energiesparmodus zu wecken?

Ich denke zwar nicht, aber es wäre überaus praktisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. August 2010)

Evtl. geht das mit einem WakeOnLan Client... einen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert.

Ich hab dafür RemoteBoot im Einsatz, zum remote hochfahren lassen klappt das ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (19. August 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Evtl. geht das mit einem WakeOnLan Client... einen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert.
> 
> Ich hab dafür RemoteBoot im Einsatz, zum remote hochfahren lassen klappt das ganz gut
> 
> ...



Das geht wohl nur wenn der pc via Kabel am Inet hängt, jedenfalls hab ich noch keine App. Gefunden bei ders funktioniert. Aber die Richtung ist schonmal richtig, vielen dank!


----------



## EspCap (19. August 2010)

Es gibt ja auch WLAN-Chips die WoW  (Wake on WLAN) beherrschen, aber die sind leider nicht mal in allen neueren Geräten verbaut... :/

Was ganz anderes - pure awesomeness:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/19/iphone-4-cuddles-up-against-telescope-snaps-impressive-moon-clo/


----------



## Niranda (21. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ist bei meinem MacBook genauso. Aber lieber an der Unterseite etwas wärmer als wie früßer Lüfter auf der Unterseite oder son Quatsch. Das Lüftungskonzept find ich ziemlich genial.



Ich weiß niht ob es genial ist, die abwärme über das Gehäuse über den User zu leiten... Auch für mich als Nerdweibchen, denn ich friere nicht so oft wie andere Weiber... liegt wohl am Nerd-verhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MacBook Pro 13" mid 2010 steht hier, fertig eingerichttet und ich hab mich auch schon ziemlich gut reingefuchst - lern noch die Hotkeys, aber sonst ganz nett.
Besonders das Parallels Desktop 5 ist mal sehr nice integriert. Hab via Bootcamp einfach eine Partition angelegt, dort dann mein Win7 64bit Ultimate installiert und konnte später einfach mit Parallels Desktop auf die Partition als Virtuelle Maschine drauf zugreifen. <3

Eben kam meine 120GB SSD mit SandForce Chip (285/275 MB/s) an... muss allerdings noch zum baumarkt und mir mal endlichen nen T6 Schraubendreher besorgen! Und dann nochmal alles von vorn einrichtet. Will nicht die Daten übernehmen. Zum einen ist es bestimmt unsauber, ich lerne dazu (noch nie MacOS installiert z.B.) und es übt auch. Mal davon ab, dass ich gleich bestimmen kann, was drauf soll und was nicht..

Für meinen Desktop-PC habe ich mir eine Corsair F60 als Hauptplatte ausgesucht - genau die gleiche, bloß halb so groß. Meine 2TB werde ich wohl vom Raid0 verbund auflösen und zum Raid1 Verbund machen und die 500Gb Platte wird als extra-externe HDD an unseren TV gepflastert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das MBP an sich gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut.
Die scharfe Kante, die oft bemängelt wird stimmt zwar, aber stört mich nicht - muss ich mich weniger rasieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was allerdings echt blöd ist:
Häufig muss man sich mit der Mail-Adresse irgendwo einloggen oder auch zum Mailversenden... und jetzt benutzt mal als Win-User das @... CMD liegt direkt dort, wo sonst Alt Gr liegt und CMD + Q => Programm beenden... Klasse... besonders wenn man lange Texte schrieb xD
Und der Entf.-Knopf fehlt mir sehr - der Hotkeyersatz ist eine schlechte Noterfindung. Lieber CMD+Auswerftaste zum CD-Auswerfen und die Auswerftaste an sich als Entf-Knopf.
Zudem fehlt mir der Posi1 und End-Knopf, um bei Zeilen an Anfang bzw. ans Ende zu springen... da muss ich gleich mal nach einen Workaround schauen - finde diese echt wichtig!
Pixelfehler habe ich keinen einzigen entdeckt, das Gehäuse ist unbeschädigt und das Zubehör, sowie Karton auch. Mein erster Laptop, der noch nicht beim ersten mal zurück ging.
Wärmeentwicklung ist zwar da, aber wie gesagt: größtenteils nur auf der Unterseite - es stört also nicht.
Das Optische Laufwerk hört man zwar, aber das ist normal und nicht verhinderbar. Die belüftung ist sehr sehr Leise, nur unter volllast kann man sie leicht hören. Man hört sogar eher die Festplatte rödeln - aber da kommt heute Abend eine SSD rein.


----------



## Rethelion (21. August 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Eben kam meine 120GB SSD mit SandForce Chip (285/275 MB/s) an... muss allerdings noch zum baumarkt und mir mal endlichen nen T6 Schraubendreher besorgen! Und dann nochmal alles von vorn einrichtet. Will nicht die Daten übernehmen. Zum einen ist es bestimmt unsauber, ich lerne dazu (noch nie MacOS installiert z.B.) und es übt auch. Mal davon ab, dass ich gleich bestimmen kann, was drauf soll und was nicht..




Gw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab heute auch meine Crucial C300 bekommen, mal schaun wie sich die schlägt.

Unterstützt Mac OS eigtl. TRIM?


----------



## Kyragan (21. August 2010)

Bei der Entf-Taste stimm ich dir zu, aber dafür kann die Mac-Backspace auch etwas mehr als in Windows. Zumindest was das Löschen von Dingen außerhalb von Word/Pages/Textedit angeht.
Mit Belüftungskonzept meine ich eigentlich die Rückseite des Gehäuses, quasi dort wo das Display nach hinten klappt. Dort sind nämlich Entlüftungsöffnungen, zumindest beim normalen MacBook. Funktioniert bisher wunderbar.

Eine recht scharfe Kante gibts beim MacBook auch, stört mich aber ebenfalls weniger. Wenn man hoch genug sitzt wird man die eh nicht mehr spüren. Was Lautstärke angeht stimm ich dir zu. In nem absolut geräuschlosen Raum hört man es unter Volllast leise säuseln, sonst eigentlich nur ab und an die HDD und das optische Laufwerk. Wobei ich das DVD-Laufwerk ebenfalls als recht leise empfinde, da kenn ich wesentlich lautere. Und außerdem: Slot In <3.

Mit der Tastatur hab ich mich ganz gut eingewöhnt, auch wenn es beim 10-Finger Schreiben ab und an unbequem ist. Das geht auf ner vollwertigen Tastatur sicherlich besser, weil Tasten und Tastenabstände größer sind, aber dennoch ist die Tastatur gut genug dass man auf ihr auch längere Texte tippen kann. Lautstärke, Hub und Anschlag der Tastatur gehen ebenfalls absolut in Ordnung und übers Touchpad muss ich nix sagen, dass Ding istn Traum. Für n Touchpad. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte anfangs auch etwas Schwierigkeiten mit den Hotkeys, aber mittlerweile hab ich mich ganz gut reingefuchst. Als Faustregel hat sich bewährt: Alles was unter Windows Strg/Ctrl ist, ist auf Mac CMD. Das haut zumindest beim surfen für neues Fenster und neuer Tab hin. Leider funktioniert F5 nicht für Reload, aber CMD+R geht da genauso gut. Ansonsten Copy&Paste mit CMD+C bzw. CMD+V. Neue Fenster sind generell CMD+N, Einstellungen ebenfalls egal wo CMD+, . Vollständig beenden(blauer Punkt im Dock verschwindet) ist immer CMD+Q. Man kann sich ne Menge mit den englischen Wörtern für die Aktion herleiten CMD+N -> New, CMD+Q ->Quit, CMD+R -> Reload etc.

Solltest du mal ein Sonderzeichen nicht finden: Systemeinstellungen -> Tastatur -> im Tastaturreiter den Haken bei "Tastatur- und Zeichenübersicht in der Menüleiste zeigen" rein machen. Dann hast du ein weiteres Symbol oben bei Akku, Uhrzeit etc. Wenn du dort draufklickst öffnet sich ne kleine Tastatur. Wenn du jetzt bspw. Alt drückst verändert sich die Belegung so dass du siehst welche Tasten du drücken musst, um das gewollte Zeichen zu bekommen. Das hilft echt gut weiter.

Edit: Exposé ist im übrigen auch verdammt praktisch. Ich hab bspw. links oben, dass er mir alle Fenster anzeigen soll und rechts oben den Ruhezustand für den Monitor. Echt praktisch. Exposé kann ja noch mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Rethelion TRIM wird meines Wissens nach nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Niranda (21. August 2010)

Danke für den Refresh-HK - hab ich grad gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo Apple mal richtig intuitiv und einfallsreich war/ist:
Sonderzeichen... Alt + v = &#8730;, Alt + R = ® oder mein Lieblingszeichen: Alt+? = ¿ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind richtig schön klare Synonyme, die man eigentlich sofort erkennt <3

so, werd nun meine ssd einbasteln =)


----------



## Soramac (21. August 2010)

Falls Ihr es noch nicht wisst: 

Für ein kompletten Screenshot: CMD + Shift + 3

ein beliebigen Screenshot: CMD + Shift + 4

In dem Safari Browser, falls Ihr den kompletten Link auswaehlen moechtet: Mit dem Mauszeiger etwas ueber den Link klicken zwischen den schmalen Balken und dem Link: Dann einfach mit CMD + C kopieren und mit CMD + V einfuegen.

Fuer eine nette Spielerei testet mal: Alt + Ctrl + CMD + 8


----------



## Niranda (21. August 2010)

Ich bin iwie der Überzeugung das Mac Trim unterstützt... hm...


----------



## EspCap (21. August 2010)

Tuts aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wird aber sicherlich noch kommen...


----------



## Niranda (21. August 2010)

Das ist ja mal overkill für meine kleine feine und extrem teure ssd :<
Ob ich sie doch lieber erstmal in mein system setzen sollte?!

120Gb...
Wie groß sollte ich die Partitionieren, jewiels für Mac und Windows? :O
70gb mac  zu 50gb win? :O


----------



## Lilith Twilight (21. August 2010)

Laut z.B. hier:

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?74212-TRIM-support-to-come-on-OSX-soon

und hier:

http://www.hardmac.com/news/2010/06/17/mac-os-x-10-6-4-still-no-support-for-trim-function

nicht. Anscheinend wurden schon die Felder für die Anzeige implementiert, aber die Funktion wird bei allen SSDs als ausgeschaltet angezeigt.


----------



## Rethelion (21. August 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal overkill für meine kleine feine und extrem teure ssd :<
> Ob ich sie doch lieber erstmal in mein system setzen sollte?!
> 
> 120Gb...
> ...




Also wenn du Win und Mac OS installierst könntest du doch unter Win Trim manuell anschmeisen; ist zwar nicht so toll, aber besser als kein Trim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Partitionierung: 2x40GB fürs OS und 1x40GB für Daten/Programme


----------



## Niranda (21. August 2010)

Dritte Datenpartition finde ich irgendwie blödsinnig, da die doch größtenteils eh entweder von mac oder von win abhängig sind... oder nicht?^^

Laut installation brauch er noch 34minuten... der läuft aber schon 20min... >_>


----------



## Ennia (26. August 2010)

am freitag warte ich dann schon seit 3 Wochen auf das iPhone 4G... unerträglich!
Orange ist ziemlich schlecht vorbereitet in den Verkauf gegangen, wie es mir scheint.


----------



## Rethelion (26. August 2010)

Wie sehen eigentlich momentan die Preise für das 3GS und 4G aus? Also im Import 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (26. August 2010)

Frankreich um die 629€
UK um die 595€
Schweiz um die 565€

iPhone 4


----------



## Crucial² (26. August 2010)

@Ennia: HA! Du wartest schon seit 3 Wochen? Bei mir sinds am Freitag 7 Wochen....!


----------



## EspCap (26. August 2010)

Ich warte auch schon seit ca. 3 Wochen, aber das war ja von Anfang an klar.
Btw, jetzt ist es immerhin schon 'Prepared for shipment' :]

Sent from an iPad (nicht meinem :/)


----------



## Ennia (26. August 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> @Ennia: HA! Du wartest schon seit 3 Wochen? Bei mir sinds am Freitag 7 Wochen....!



Oh my Gosh ^^ Naja, dann reg ich mich mal net so auf und warte weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe
Mitte August sollte doch die zweite große Auslieferung in Europa stattfinden, oder?


----------



## Crucial² (26. August 2010)

Ja sei so Nett, sonst fühl ich mich noch schlechter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe gehört im September gibts die neue Lieferung, da soll meins auch dabei sein scheinbar.


----------



## Kyragan (26. August 2010)

btw hat Apple, ohne größere Erklärungen zu geben, am 1.9. zu ner Konferenz eingeladen. Das einzige was beiliegend war, war ein Bild von ner akustischen Gitarre mit Apple Logo. Vermutet wird ein neuer iPod Touch, eine neue iPod Classic und Nano Generation. Eventuell sogar neuer iPod Shuffle. Einige vermuten auch ein größeres Update/ne neue Version von Garage Band.

Mal sehen, was Steve Jobs diesmal rauswirft.

Heute ist ebenso ein neues Sicherheitsupdate für Mac OS X 10.6.4 und 10.5.8 erschienen. Ich lads grad, 84MB.


----------



## Soramac (26. August 2010)

Seit wann kennt sich Kryagan denn so gut mit Apple aus? (:
Das Update gab's gestern schon.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Kyragan (26. August 2010)

Hardwareluxx News. ;D

Hab nur heute erst vom Update gelesen. Hab Autoupdate nicht an. Der Käse will eh immer im ungünstigsten Moment laden. Mach ich dann lieber von Hand. Update News gibts immer bei HWLuxx. Ist dann immer n guter Zeitpunkt mal die Updatefunktion anzuschmeißen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. August 2010)

Käse würde Ich die Sache nicht nennen. Apple  hat da wirklich was feines gemacht. Man brauch einfach nur auf Softwareaktualisierung klicken und dann werden nach all deiner Software geschaut ob ein Update verfuegbar ist. Auch mit Growl wird geschaut ob bei Drittanbietern ein neues Update ist.

Sowas haette Ich mir oft mal bei Windows gewuenscht.


----------



## Independent (27. August 2010)

Naja, das Windows Update schaut auch nach allem, auch Drittanbietergelumpe.


----------



## Kyragan (27. August 2010)

Jo. Autoupdates hat Windoof genauso. Ich habs am MacBook nur immer aus, weil das Ding die ganze Zeit in der Schule an ist und das Internet hier ist ziemlich lahm. Da nervts nur.


----------



## EspCap (1. September 2010)

Kleine Erinnerung : Heute findet das Herbst-Event von Apple statt. 
Zu erwarten sind neue iPods (neuer Touch und ein kleiner iPod mit 1,7" Touchscreen - AppleInsider geht davon aus, dass es der neue Nano ist), iTV (günstiges Update des AppleTV mit iPhone Hardware und iOS), Serien für $0,99 pro Folge zumindest im US-Store und eventuell auch schon iOS 4.1.

Also genug, auf das man gespannt sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Engadget ist wie immer mit einem Liveticker dabei - http://www.engadget....all-2010-event/
Und ebenfalls wie immer geht es um 19:00 (DE) bzw. 13:00 (Florida) los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Es wird diesmal sogar einen Livestream der Keynote auf apple.com geben - über HTTP Streaming, vorausgesetzt ist dafür ein Mac unter 10.6 oder ein iOS-Gerät.


----------



## Soramac (1. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> *Und ebenfalls wie immer geht es um 19:00 (DE) bzw. 13:00 (Florida) los*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe danke (:

Werde dann in der letzten Stunde die dann gegen 1pm anfaengt einfach mit dem iPhone die Keynotes verfolgen.


----------



## Kyragan (1. September 2010)

Ging schon mal gut los: iOS 4.1 incoming. Erhöhte iPhone 3G Performance, Bug Fixes, HD Video Upload über WiFi, High Dynamic Range Pictures (whatever that means), Game Center.


----------



## Shefanix (1. September 2010)

Der neue iPod Nano ist ja mal ulkig :O


----------



## Kyragan (1. September 2010)

Ich find den neuen nano genial. Der neue Shuffle is auch net bad. Touch is mir zu oversized, aber die anderen beiden sind echt klasse.

btw iTunes 10 inc!


----------



## Shefanix (1. September 2010)

Shuffle mag ich nicht, weil kein Display. Ich brauch da einfach eins. Und der Nano ist mir persönlich zu klein. Sowohl von der Speichergröße als auch von der physikalischen Größe. Für mich wäre nur der iPod Touch etwas, weil ich so ein Teil grundsätlich zum Filme schauen benutze wenn mal wieder Fahrten über mehrere Stunden anstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag das neue iTunes Logo :O


----------



## Nebola (1. September 2010)

Schade das der neue Touch trotzdem wie der alte aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sonst echt schick.


----------



## Shefanix (1. September 2010)

AppleTV wird auch immer interessanter :O


----------



## Kyragan (1. September 2010)

Apple TV sieht auf den ersten Blick gut aus, aber dort steckt natürlich genauso ein Konzept dahinter. Geld verdienen die vorallem mit Serien.
Mal angenommen ich hab mir nen komplizierten Beinbruch zugezogen und muss 3 Wochen rumliegen. Was mach ich? TV schaun. Serien vertreiben die Zeit gut. Dann zieh ich mir meine Lieblingsserie von Staffel 1 Episode 1 bis zur aktuellsten Folge rein und bin schnell mal schwupps nen 3 stelligen Betrag los, weil mich eben jede Folge 99ct kostet.
Einmal LOST komplett: 75$. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ziemliche Preisfalle wenn man nicht aufpasst. 

Die neuen iPods sind aber alle Klasse. Diese neue Hybridansicht in iTunes gefällt mir auch echt gut.


----------



## EspCap (1. September 2010)

Naja, das sollte einem aber klar sein wenn man 'mal eben' eine komplette Serie kauft. 
Ansonsten kostet Lost komplett $150 bzw. $200 in HD (als Bluray) - da das nicht gerade eine Serie ist die man zweimal anschaut sind $75 für die komplette Serie sicherlich für die meissten kein schlechter Deal.


----------



## Kyragan (1. September 2010)

Mag ja sein. Es geht nur um das Rental System. Man bezahlt halt bei jedem Anschauen 99ct. Dadurch, dass der Preis so niedrig ist oder besser gesagt so niedrig erscheint hat man schnell mehr ausgegeben als man eigentlich wollte. Aber gut, jeder muss selbst wissen was er braucht und kaufen will und was nicht. Genauso wie Apple natürlich wie jedes andere Unternehmen auch auf den Umsatz schaut und um es schmackhaft zu machen dann entsprechend vermarktet wird. Man muss es nur durchschauen können. : )


----------



## Soramac (1. September 2010)

Auch nicht gerade der passende Hintergrund: http://www.apple.com/de/ipodshuffle/

Muss mich aber auch erstmal durchlesen, was es alles neues gibt.


----------



## Kyragan (1. September 2010)

Die englische passt.


----------



## EspCap (1. September 2010)

Ich konnte übrigens die ganze Keynote ohne Probleme gestreamt anschauen - das hat bisher weder bei Nvidia noch sonstwem geklappt, Apple hat wohl eine gute Qualitätsskalierung. Ein bisschen Artefakte gabs, aber doch überraschend gut für meine Bandbreite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Auch nicht gerade der passende Hintergrund: http://www.apple.com/de/ipodshuffle/
> 
> Muss mich aber auch erstmal durchlesen, was es alles neues gibt.



Das Teil ist vollkommen überteuert. o.O


Mein eher no Name mp3 player hat genausoviel gekostet wie das Teil, aber...

Er hat 8 GB, ist genauso klein, hat nen Display, die ganzen Funktionen, kann Videos abspielen udn Bilder anzeigen.

Also echt, das Teil soll 49 Euro kosten? Da zahlt man wieder mal nur für den Namen Apple, obwohl es von anderen Marken 10 mal besseres mit mehr Funktionen gibt und das für den selben Preis.


----------



## Kyragan (1. September 2010)

@Esp Bei mir eigentlich auch problemlos. Nur Quicktime hat ab und an buffering ähnliches Stottern verursacht, wenn die Keynote auf Fullscreen gestellt war.


----------



## Soramac (1. September 2010)

Hab es in der Schule angeschaut uebers iPhone. Kein geruckel nichts. Muss sagen, das war Top!


----------



## EspCap (1. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Gefasel



Ich erspar mir jetzt mal jeglichen Kommentar *sigh*

@Sora über ATT? Oder über ein WLAN?


----------



## Soramac (1. September 2010)

Lief über ATT, also 3G.


----------



## EspCap (1. September 2010)

Wow, schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich erspar mir jetzt mal jeglichen Kommentar *sigh*


Wieso? Es ist doch einfach so. Mir wäre kein guter Grund bekannt, sowas zu kaufen.


----------



## Soramac (1. September 2010)

Bestimmt habe Ich mein Monatsverbrauch an MB aufgebraucht (:

Am iPad und iPod Classic hat sich anscheinend nichts getan.


----------



## Shadlight (1. September 2010)

Hmm ich konnte auf apple.de mit meinem iPhone 3gs den Keynote nicht sehen -.-


----------



## Shourijo (1. September 2010)

Finde den neuen iPod nano vom Design her eigentlich ziemlich gelungen... wobei ich sagen muss, dass Filme bzw Clips sich bestimmt nichtmehr so gut darauf anschauen lassen, wie dies beim 4G bzw 5G der Fall war.

Verstehen kann ich nicht, warum Apple den Speicher des nanos nicht erhöht.
Ich besitze den nano 4G in der 16GB Ausführung und er ist bis zum Rand voll.
Eine Version mit 32GB wäre sehr wünschenswert gewesen. Naja vielleicht mit der nächsten Generation.


----------



## EspCap (1. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wieso? Es ist doch einfach so. Mir wäre kein guter Grund bekannt, sowas zu kaufen.



Genius, Playlisten, VoiceOver/VoiceControl, gute Verwaltungssoftware, sehr gute Qualität und hochwertige Materialien, 15 Stunden Akkulaufzeit... wären für mich durchaus Gründe.


----------



## Soramac (1. September 2010)

Bin ich doof oder finde Ich dazu gerade nichts, dass Apple TV wlan besitzt?


Edit: Habs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Genius, Playlisten, VoiceOver/VoiceControl, gute Verwaltungssoftware, sehr gute Qualität und hochwertige Materialien, 15 Stunden Akkulaufzeit... wären für mich durchaus Gründe.



Genius...so ein Programm würde ich nie im Leben brauchen...hab zu wenige Songs...ok, für manche vllt Hilfreich.


Voiceover...ein Display macht das mehr als Wett...

Von anderen Marken gibt es auch gleichwertige Verwaltungssysteme mit geringeren kosten...

Material wird auch nciht anders sein wie bei vielen anderen Playern

Die Laufzeit ist durchaus ok, aber wie gesagt, billigere Marken kommen da auch ran

Fazit: Ganz ok, dennoch gibt es viele andere "no Name" Player, die ein viel besseres Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben...


----------



## EspCap (1. September 2010)

Wie gesagt - Geschmackssache. Darüber zu diskutieren ist so ziemlich das sinnfreiste was man mit seiner Zeit anfangen kann.
Ein Golf hat auch ein besseres P/L als ein Enzo.


----------



## Nebola (1. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Von anderen Marken gibt es auch gleichwertige Verwaltungssysteme mit geringeren kosten...



Nenn mir mal eins.

Außerdem, warum nervst du hier immer rum wenn es was mit Apple gibt ?


----------



## Falathrim (1. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Nenn mir mal eins.
> 
> Außerdem, warum nervst du hier immer rum wenn es was mit Apple gibt ?



Windows Dateimanager 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen

Ich troll mich auch wieder aus dem Thread


----------



## Nebola (1. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Windows Dateimanager
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jaaa, Drag and Drop ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (1. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ging schon mal gut los: iOS 4.1 incoming. Erhöhte iPhone 3G Performance





Mit 4.0.2 ist die Performance eh schon bissel gestiegen, aber 4.1 werd ich wohl nicht mehr erleben; mein 3G landet in der Bucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Falathrim schrieb:


> Windows Dateimanager
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, das wäre viel zu einfach und dann könnte ja jeder kopieren wie er möchte....


----------



## Ol@f (1. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> High Dynamic Range Pictures (whatever that means).


Ist eine bestimmte Aufnahmetechnik beim Foto schießen. Bilder mit verschiedenem Kontrast werden geschossen und dann zusammengebracht. Voraussetzung beim Foto schießen, es darf nicht oder nur kontrolliert bzw. wenig wackeln.

Ich find die Bilder ziemlich cool.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2010)

Wer die UnrealEngine 3 Demo von der Keynote mal ein bisschen genauer anschauen möchte : Kein Problem, sie ist im AppStore.

http://itunes.apple....388888815?mt=8&

Läuft allerdings leider nur auf 3/4 Gen. Hardware.


----------



## Kyragan (2. September 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ne, das wäre viel zu einfach und dann könnte ja jeder kopieren wie er möchte....



Einerseit stimm ich dir zu, andererseits hab ich im Windows Explorer absolut keinen Überblick über meine komplette Musiksammlung. Drag&Drop ist sicherlich komfortabler, als alles über iTunes zu syncen aber dafür hat man mit iTunes nen exzellenten Überblick über jede Audiodatei, wenn sie in die Library eingefügt ist.
Das geht mitm Windows Explorer nur wenn ich alle Lieder in einen Ordner werfe, was für mich so ziemlich das Gegenteil von übersichtlich ist.
Auf Windows bin ich auch kein iTunes Fan, auch OS X bin ich damit vollkommen zufrieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. September 2010)

Spätistens wenn Itunes dir ne CD Splitte verfluchst du es!


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. September 2010)

_Grzi! :-)_


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2010)

Merci 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Unreal-Demo sieht übrigens abartig gut aus... Bilder folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (2. September 2010)

Also diese "Epic Citadel"-Demo ist echt verblüffend..wow


EDIT:

1000.!


----------



## Klos1 (2. September 2010)

Was habt ihr eigentlich immer mit Apple und hochwertige Materialien? Welche Materialien sind an einem IPod-Touch denn hochwertig? Um was für Materialien genau handelt es sich hier? Kann mir die Frage jemand beantworten?


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2010)

Chrom? Bruchsicheres Glas? Ist durchaus ein bisschen edler als Plastik.


----------



## Independent (2. September 2010)

Ich hab mich immer gegen Apple-Produkte gewehrt. Vor kurzem habe ich mir das 3GS geholt und bin total begeistert. Die Software und das Handy an sich sind erste Sahne. Das Stück wirkt einfach "brillianter" als alle anderen handys die ich mir angeguckt habe. Es ist edel. Ich will es gar nicht aus der Tasche nehmen

Naja, der Rest von Apples Sachen (bis aufs Ipad) sach`t mir nicht zu.


----------



## Klos1 (2. September 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Ich hab mich immer gegen Apple-Produkte gewehrt. Vor kurzem habe ich mir das 3GS geholt und bin total begeistert. Die Software und das Handy an sich sind erste Sahne. Das Stück wirkt einfach "brillianter" als alle anderen handys die ich mir angeguckt habe. Es ist edel. Ich will es gar nicht aus der Tasche nehmen
> 
> Naja, der Rest von Apples Sachen (bis aufs Ipad) sach`t mir nicht zu.



Das hat sich kürzlich aber noch anders angehört, als dein Film flöten ging. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (2. September 2010)

iTunes ist der Teufel.


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2010)

So, mal ein paar Bilder aus der Unreal-Demo. Auf dem iPhone siehts allerdings besser aus, schon allein weil ich die Bilder kleiner machen musste damit mein Inet beim Upload nicht abkackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (2. September 2010)

Zum ersten Bild könnte ich mir ein schönes Adventure-Game vorstellen. So im Stil von Monkey Island.


----------



## Soramac (2. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich immer mit Apple und hochwertige Materialien? Welche Materialien sind an einem IPod-Touch denn hochwertig? Um was für Materialien genau handelt es sich hier? Kann mir die Frage jemand beantworten?





Also das Display besteht aus einem Hightech-Glas und der iPod Touch selbst aus Edelstahl.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Also das Display besteht aus einem Hightech-Glas und der iPod Touch selbst aus Edelstahl.


Nunja...nach ein paar Sekunden im Mixxer ist es nur noch grauer Staub. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem: Anders als bei modernen Mobiltelefonen üblich, fänden sich im iPhone noch schädliche Materialien wie bromhaltige Verbindungen und Polyvinylchlorid (PVC).




Sehr hochwertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. September 2010)

Glaubst auch das dies ein Haushaltsueblicher Mixxer ist?


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Außerdem: Anders als bei modernen Mobiltelefonen üblich, fänden sich im iPhone noch schädliche Materialien wie bromhaltige Verbindungen und Polyvinylchlorid (PVC).



Ja genau, und im Wave ist ein Atomreaktor.
Einfach mal was behaupten ohne überhaupt ein bisschen zu schauen, ob das stimmt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.apple.com/de/iphone/specs.html


----------



## painschkes (2. September 2010)

_Ausserdem ist jedes andere Gerät was du in den Mixer steckst auch kaputt..also absolutes Schwachsinnsargument (oh halt , das war ja keins - so wie bei allen die hier irgendwas dagegen sagen) was du hier anbringst.._


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja genau, und im Wave ist ein Atomreaktor.
> Einfach mal was behaupten ohne überhaupt ein bisschen zu schauen, ob das stimmt?
> 
> 
> ...


Genau, auf der Appleseite werden sie natürlich alles exakt schreiben, was drin ist.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. September 2010)

Ich denke mal er meint "Will it Blend" oder wie das heißt.

Gerade "normaler Haushaltsmixer" würde ich das ja nicht nennen.


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Genau, auf der Appleseite werden sie natürlich alles exakt schreiben, was drin ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selbst dir hätte ich zugetraut, ein paar Centimeter nach unten zu scrollen...
Siehe Soras Post.


----------



## Nebola (2. September 2010)

Hier lies. Klick


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Selbst dir hätte ich zugetraut, ein paar Centimeter nach unten zu scrollen...
> Siehe Soras Post.


Nicht gleich beleidigend werden. 

Erstens hab ichs auf der Apfelseite schon gelesen und die letzten paar Minuten hab ich mir die Posts nicht angesehen. Dennoch glaube ich nicht wirklich, dass Apple so ein Primus in Umweltschutz ist. Ist dasselbe wie mit angeblichen Bioprodukten.


----------



## Soramac (2. September 2010)

Es gibt anscheinend immer was aus zusetzen am iPhone. Nur wer es selbst mal in der Hand gehalten hat, kann von sich aus sagen: Es besteht aus einer Top Verarbeitung. Ob du jetzt das iPhone kaufen willst um es 50 mal auf dem Boden schmeissen zu koennen, dann wuerde Ich dir eher was anderes empfehlen.


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2010)

Ja, manche glauben auch 2012 würde die Welt untergehen.


----------



## Nebola (2. September 2010)

Ich verweise nochmal auf meinen Link wo die Umweltbedingungen vom iPhone 4 getestet wurden.


----------



## Nebola (2. September 2010)

Lawl. Ich drücke einmal auf Absenden und mach nen Doppel Post, wtf.


----------



## Edou (2. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, manche glauben auch 2012 würde die Welt untergehen.



Tut sie doch auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (2. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist eigentlich blanker Hohn bei einem Gerät wie einem IPhone, IPod oder was auch immer von Unweltverträglichkeit zu reden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe mal bei einer Firma gearbeitet, die Chips aller Art herstellt. Im Lager kommst du da mit Chemikalien in Kontakt, die alles andere als lustig sind. Säuren, die dir mal eben die Hand wegätzen, wenn du nicht aufpasst.
Das gilt natürlich nicht nur für Apple, sondern eben alle, die derartige Produkte herstellen. Natürlich ist es löblich von Apple, wenn sie wenigstens da wo es geht, auf die Umwelt schauen. Aber das macht den Braten auch nicht fett.
Die Herstellung solcher Produkte ist nun mal im Kern alles andere umweltschonend.


----------



## painschkes (2. September 2010)

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqYi_WRq6M4 

Hier übrigends ein Video zu dem Epic Citadel Dingens da - auf dem Ipad.._


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2010)

Ich denke dass Smartphones nicht im Wald aus Blättern und Ästen zusammengesteckt werden ist jedem klar... dennoch achtet - wie du schon gesagt hast - Apple sehr auf Umweltverträglichkeit.


----------



## Klos1 (2. September 2010)

Und sogar wenn, dann wäre das auch nicht so viel besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn Bäume haben wir auch nicht mehr im Überfluss.^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, manche glauben auch 2012 würde die Welt untergehen.


Stimmt ja auch, dann wird Apple zur Weltmacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Und sogar wenn, dann wäre das auch nicht so viel besser.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann verzichten wir auf Tetrapacks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (2. September 2010)

Du wirst lachen, aber man könnte wirklich auf so einiges verzichten. Spontan würde mir da Geschenkpapier einfallen. Muss man Geschenke unbedingt verpacken? Und wenn ja, dann würde es doch auch Zeitungspapier tun?
Und so gibt es bestimmt unzählige Beispiele! Ich glaub, ich hab nun meine wahre Berufung gefunden. Ich schmeiß den Fachinformatiker hin und gehe zu "Greenpeace"! Allerdings zu einem besonders radikalen Zweig von "Greenpeace".
Wer nicht spurt, wird selbst entsorgt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. September 2010)

Das sinnloseste ist eh dieses weiße Magnum in dem Papp Karton. Braucht jedes beschissene Eis nen kleinen Karton ? Also mir reicht nen Plastik Folie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (3. September 2010)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/consumer-electronics/gadgets/16403-wall-street-journal-telekom-verliert-iphone-exlusivitaet.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Schritt in Richtung freier(er) Markt.


----------



## Ol@f (3. September 2010)

Wenn dadurch die Preise in Deutschland humaner werden, warum nicht.


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. September 2010)

Sagt einmal, wenn Itunes ein CD-Cover nicht findet, gibt es einen weg es trotzdem einzufügen? O:


----------



## Nebola (3. September 2010)

Auf das Lied rechts klick, Informationen > Cover hinzufügen. Dann musst du es vorher aus Google oder so iwo speichern.


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Auf das Lied rechts klick, Informationen > Cover hinzufügen. Dann musst du es vorher aus Google oder so iwo speichern.



Jop, danke dir

Edit: Argh und kann ich auch, Songs direkt am Ipod löschen?oO Weil irgendwie taucht der nur dort auf, kann ihn auch nicht in die itunes mediathek bringen um ihn über die ecke zu löschen o:


----------



## Nebola (3. September 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Traianus (3. September 2010)

Guten Abend,

ich bin momentan am überlegen ob mein nächstes Notebook ein Macbook Pro 13,3 Zoll wird oder wieder ein Windows Notebook.

Habe momentan ein HP Compaq 615 und möchte das aufgrund der grausamen Lüftersteuerung und der überaus schlechten Verarbeitung wieder loswerden.

Modell: MacBook Pro 13.3" 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo 4GB Ram etc.. ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine.

Nun zu den Fragen:

- Reicht das Macbook aus um Windows 7 per Parallels auszuführen ohne das dabei große Geschwindigkeitseinbußen entstehen?
- Lässt sich World of Warcraft ohne Probleme darauf spielen?
- Gibt es Entwicklungsumgebungen für .NET, C# etc. auch für MAC? Problem könnte auch mit Parallels umgangen werden, also wäre für mich kein Problem:-)
- Wie siehts aus mit der Akkulaufzeit? 10 Std. sind denke ich übertrieben oder?

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Traianus


----------



## painschkes (3. September 2010)

_Kann dir leider nicht zu allem etwas sagen aber : 

- bei Youtube gibts viele Videos wo du dir einen Eindruck über die Lauffähigkeit von WoW verschaffen kannst..

- Ich würd Windows 7 einfach per Bootcamp nutzen(?)

- Schau am besten mal bei Notebookjournal oder Notebooktests oder wie die Seiten hiessen , nach , da findest du sicher was zur Akkulaufzeit.._


----------



## Traianus (3. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Kann dir leider nicht zu allem etwas sagen aber :
> 
> - bei Youtube gibts viele Videos wo du dir einen Eindruck über die Lauffähigkeit von WoW verschaffen kannst..
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank für die Infos, Bootcamp kannte ich vorher noch nicht, und da mein Cousin einen Mac hat und dort Parallels nutzt, dachte ich frage ich mal danach :-)


----------



## painschkes (3. September 2010)

_Ah okay , man muss halt immer umbooten - wobei das ja kein Problem ist..die 30sec die man da wartet..

Hab grad mal ein paar Videos geschaut..scheint ganz passabel (natürlich mit runtergeschraubter Grafik) zu laufen - wobei du für den Preis natürlich einen leistungsstärkeren Windows Laptop bekommst..da ist dann aber natürlich die Akkulaufzeit nicht so lang..also musst du schauen was dir wichtiger ist :-)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkDq8ffs6mU 

Das Video hat zB. Grafik auf max. - da läuft es noch Recht gut..wobei ich dir schon empfehlen würde einige Sachen runterzustellen..(sowas wie Schatten / Sichtweite etc..) 

:-)_


----------



## Klos1 (3. September 2010)

Traianus schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich bin momentan am überlegen ob mein nächstes Notebook ein Macbook Pro 13,3 Zoll wird oder wieder ein Windows Notebook.
> 
> ...



http://www.mono-project.com/Mono:OSX

Aber so wirklich einleuchten will mir das nicht. Ich bin selbst .NET - Entwickler und C# programmiert man mit Visual Studio auf einem Windows-PC und nichts anderes. Mono-Framework ist keine Alternative.


----------



## Traianus (3. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> http://www.mono-project.com/Mono:OSX
> 
> Aber so wirklich einleuchten will mir das nicht. Ich bin selbst .NET - Entwickler und C# programmiert man mit Visual Studio auf einem Windows-PC und nichts anderes. Mono-Framework ist keine Alternative.



Wieso leuchtet es dir nicht ein? 
Windows Rechner ist ja durchaus noch vorhanden, nur möchte ich auch eine Portable Lösung haben. Aber zur Not tut es ja auch Windows 7 mit Bootcamp :-)

Außerdem arbeite ich als Fachinformatiker in einer IT Firma. Das was ich machen möchte, dient ja nur zur Weiterbildung und zum "Spaß an der Arbeit".


----------



## Klos1 (3. September 2010)

Traianus schrieb:


> Wieso leuchtet es dir nicht ein?



Muss an unserer unterschiedlichen Auslegung von Spass liegen. C# auf Mac wäre nun wirklich das letzte, was mir in den Sinn kommen würde. Sei es nun aus Spass an der Freude oder zur Weiterbildung.
Aber jeder, wie er will.


----------



## Shefanix (3. September 2010)

Ich liebe ebay <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders der letzte Satz :O


----------



## Soramac (3. September 2010)

Da fehlt noch der Satz: Bitte zögern sie sich nicht Anlauf zu nehmen.


----------



## Shefanix (3. September 2010)

Stummt, aber so auch schon lustig. Google-Übersetzer oder was haben die genommen? :O


----------



## Soramac (3. September 2010)

Anscheinend. Ist aber irgendwie immer der selbe Verein, wenn dir mal so paar Seiten anschaust, sieht jede gleich aus.


----------



## Shefanix (3. September 2010)

Ach verdammt, ist ja der Apple-Thread, nicht die Labercke :X


----------



## Carcharoth (5. September 2010)

http://kthxbye.ch/bilder/iphone/

ichTelephon Mauerpapiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. September 2010)

Ich nicht verstehen was du meinst?


----------



## Konov (5. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich nicht verstehen was du meinst?



Translate Carcharoth's Posting into English language and you will understand, young Padawan.


----------



## Shefanix (5. September 2010)

Ah, iPhone Wallpaper ;D


----------



## Soramac (5. September 2010)

Ja, dacht Ich mir auch erst. Aber.. ist nicht das richtige Format. Trotzdem ein paar gute dabei (:


Finde keine passende Translation für:

Carcharoth - English

;p


----------



## Niranda (6. September 2010)

Traianus schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich bin momentan am überlegen ob mein nächstes Notebook ein Macbook Pro 13,3 Zoll wird oder wieder ein Windows Notebook.
> 
> ...



Ich habs vor ein paar Wochen selbst bekommen <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also mit reiner Textarbeit kommt man locker auf die guten 10h Laufzeit, die haben da keine Witze gemacht - hätt ich nicht gedacht.
Windows 7 läuft sehr gut. Zwar ohne Aero-Glas (oder ich bin zu blöd), aber das hätte ich sowieso ausgestellt, um Akku zu sparen.
Win7 habe ich auf einer seperaten Partition und unter MacOS kann ich das selbe WIndows als virtuelle Maschine starten.
Parallels Desktop ist echt gut gemacht. Man kann auswählen, ob's wie jede virtuelle Maschine im seperaten Fenster sein soll oder ob MacOS und Win gemischt werden sollen - sprich Windooffenster werden in der MacBar abgelegt und jedes Fenster erscheint in einem seperaten MacFenster usw..
WoW läuft auf hohen Details super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Entwicklungstechnisch ist das MacBook ungeeignet:
- keine Entfern-taste
- keine Pos1 und Ende Taste
- keine [] Klammern (hab ich noch nicht gefunden)
Ansonsten entwickeln unter Windows...
Allerdings hält unter windows der Akku nicht so lang.

Ich hab noch ne 120gb SSD mit SandForce-Chip (285/275 MB/s lesen/schreiben) eingebaut.
Booten ist schön schnell und Programme öffnen sofort und... omfg ich muss mir eine für meinen Desktop-PC holen!

Frage:
Wie schubs ich TRIM unter Windows an?^^


----------



## Kyragan (6. September 2010)

Eckige Klammern = Alt+5 bzw Alt+6.


----------



## TaroEld (6. September 2010)

Tach Leute. Ich hab nen iPod Touch 3G, und der muss jetzt wegen nem Wackelkontakt an der Aux-Buchse in die Reperatur. Also hab Ich mich freitag nacht bzw. Samstag morgen mit dem Apple-Support in Verbindung gesetzt, und der iPod soll am Werktag nach der Serviceaufnahme abgeholt werden. Wann ist denn nun mit UPS zu rechnen, Montag oder Dienstag?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. September 2010)

Vielleicht bisschen Blöd hier zu fragen.

Aber weise Jemand gute Seite wo ich Dezente Kligeltöne fürs Iphone herbekomme? 
Weil wenn mich Kunde auf dem Handy anruft, und ich gerade vor einem Anderen stehe und den berate, und ich dann wieder mal vergessen hab Klingelton auf den Standard gedudelt vom Iphone zu Wechseln, und Statt dessen "Eminem - Won't Back Down"..... kann sich sicher jeder vorstellen wie das wirkt. xD

darum möchte ich guten Klingelton fürs Private und für die Arbeit so das ich nicht dauert Switchen muss.


----------



## Kyragan (6. September 2010)

Lautlos oder Ausschalten sind deine Freunde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. September 2010)

Ausschalten kann ich es nicht weil es ja nicht nur für Private zwecke benutz wird, Lautlos ist so ne Sache an sich meistens merke ich dann nicht das Jemand anruft.


----------



## eMJay (6. September 2010)

Kannst alles zu einem iPhone klingelten machen einfach eine Stück was du haben willst in ACC umwandeln und dann ausm iTunes aufn Desktop und die endung von m4a in m4r ändern und schon ist dein Klingelton fertig. Darf aber nur max 30 sek. lang sein.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. September 2010)

Ach so ok Danke, mein neuer Klingelton. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=meOYmncqXiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## eMJay (6. September 2010)

Das ist natürlich Perfekt für ein geschäfts Handy wenn man beim Kunden ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. September 2010)

Sicher ne ich hab nun den Klingelton http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryIqLgAoAPE ;D


----------



## Nebola (6. September 2010)

Sam, das hier ! Klick


----------



## Kyragan (6. September 2010)

Warum nicht gleich Reqiuem for a Dream? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (6. September 2010)

yay. My battle.net Account got hacked. woow.!


----------



## Soramac (6. September 2010)

Was hat das mit Apple/Mac zu tun?


----------



## Nebola (6. September 2010)

Weis auch net, war falsche Thread, die Musik in der Warteschleife macht einen wirsch...


----------



## Carcharoth (6. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja, dacht Ich mir auch erst. Aber.. ist nicht das richtige Format. Trotzdem ein paar gute dabei (:
> 
> 
> Finde keine passende Translation für:
> ...



Tja... die grossen werden eh runterskaliert, und bie den kleinen wars halt Pech ;D

Wann kommt endlich 4.1 raus... *seufz*
Angeblich heute, aber ich glaub da nich mehr dran.


----------



## Nebola (6. September 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Tja... die grossen werden eh runterskaliert, und bie den kleinen wars halt Pech ;D
> 
> Wann kommt endlich 4.1 raus... *seufz*
> Angeblich heute, aber ich glaub da nich mehr dran.



Da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. September 2010)

gelöscht


----------



## Carcharoth (6. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso steht das nich auf macrumors. pff... *g*
noch 2x schlafen *Hibbel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. September 2010)

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen... 2 Tag

Aufgewacht.. auf die Uhr geschaut: Heute ist der 8?... dachte es waere Weihnachten, naja egal. Schlaf Ich halt weiter.

Fuer mich spricht aber iOS 4.2 mehr Bedeutung, wegen dem iPad. Multitasking!


----------



## Nebola (7. September 2010)

Zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick


----------



## Soramac (7. September 2010)

Ich hab meine neue Uhr gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. September 2010)

Oo Meinst du das ernst? ich finde sie äääää sagen wir sie trifft nicht mein Geschmack. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. September 2010)

Nein, ich habe eine Uhr und weiss net. Mir gefaellts nicht, ist vielleicht eine nette Idee.. aber nee. Gibt schoenere fuer das Geld.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. September 2010)

Toll. Heut erfahren, dass das 3GS keine HDR-Fotos machen kann mit 4.1
wtf?

Und bis ich das iFön 4 krieg dauerts noch ne Weile... Liefertermin unbekannt :S


----------



## eMJay (7. September 2010)

Das hab ich mir eingentlich schon gedacht dass es nur für das 4er ist.


----------



## Crucial² (8. September 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Und bis ich das iFön 4 krieg dauerts noch ne Weile... Liefertermin unbekannt :S



1. Wann hast du bestellt?
2. Wo kannst du den Status Abrufen?


----------



## Alcasim (8. September 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Toll. Heut erfahren, dass das 3GS keine HDR-Fotos machen kann mit 4.1
> wtf?
> 
> Und bis ich das iFön 4 krieg dauerts noch ne Weile... Liefertermin unbekannt :S



Bist du nicht aus der Schweiz?

Wenn ja, geht etwa 9 Wochen. Habs mir letzten Samstag selber bestellt bei Orange. :x

Denke aber einfach, dass Sunrise/Orange/Swisscom wieder auf eine Ladung iPhones warten und dann die nächste Welle verschicken werden.
Rechne mit ca. 7 Wochen :x


----------



## Carcharoth (9. September 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> 1. Wann hast du bestellt?
> 2. Wo kannst du den Status Abrufen?



Vor ca. 4 Wochen über die Firma. Und die habens über Swisscom.
Theoretisch sollts in ca. 3-4 Wochen ankommen 
Schon krass wie unfähig Apple ist die Fabriken entsprechend auszubauen *g*

Statusabruf gibts nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich nutz momentan den von der Telekom, die haben relativ ähnliche Lieferzeiten.


----------



## Kyragan (9. September 2010)

Was kann Apple dafür, wenn Foxconn nicht mit der Produktion nachkommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Was kann Apple dafür, wenn Foxconn nicht mit der Produktion nachkommt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mehr Sklaven einstellen! *g*


----------



## Nebola (9. September 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Mehr Sklaven einstellen! *g*



Davon bringen sich aber immer so viele um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. September 2010)

Find's lustig wie sich T-Online noch aufregt, dass sie Lieferungenszeiten von 9 Wochen haben. 

Ist anscheinend das einzigste wo sie noch Geld verdienen, mit dem iPhone 4.. letzte Sauladen geworden.

Uebrigens die HDR Foto Funktion ist richtig krass, bei manchen Bildern sind die Unterschiede heftig.


----------



## Kyragan (9. September 2010)

Die Telekom will nur so viele iPhone 4 wie möglich absetzen bevor sie die Exklusivvertriebsrechte in Deutschland verliert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. September 2010)

Kannste vergessen, bis du bei denen mal in der Warteschleife durch bist, sind 2 Stunden vergangen. E-Mail Server nicht immer erreichtbar, besonders dann, wenn's wichtig ist und dann hier in Amerika noch als T-Mobile Handy's zu verkaufen ist ja das Groesste.

Bevor Ich es vergess, falls interesse steht an ein paar Fotos zu HDR. Einfach pe pm melden, danke!


----------



## EspCap (9. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Uebrigens die HDR Foto Funktion ist richtig krass, bei manchen Bildern sind die Unterschiede heftig.



Darauf bin ich auch echt gespannt, das Update lädt noch knappe 4 Stunden bei mir...


----------



## Soramac (9. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Darauf bin ich auch echt gespannt, das Update lädt noch knappe 4 Stunden bei mir...



Natuerlich darf man nicht Wunder erwarten, trotzdem wenn man schoene Fotos schiesst und nicht sinnlos das Klo fotografiert, dann merkt man einen Unterschied. Von den Farben, Kontrast, Schaerfe.

Update hat bei mir ungefaehr 20Min gedauert. Neues Internet ftw!


----------



## Nebola (9. September 2010)

Was sind HDR Bilder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Was sind HDR Bilder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klick!


----------



## EspCap (9. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Was sind HDR Bilder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Banause :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Update hat bei mir ungefaehr 20Min gedauert. Neues Internet ftw!



Was hast du denn für eine Leitung? Oo


----------



## Nebola (9. September 2010)

Naaaaaaaja. Es geht so. Bei manchen Bildern sieht es besser aus (was ich da auf Chip gesehen habe), aber bei den anderen irgendwie nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. September 2010)

16.000 glaub Ich. Was weiss ich, hauptsache ein ziemlich schnellers Internet.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Was sind HDR Bilder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Herr der Ringe :>


----------



## Soramac (9. September 2010)

Oder Halt die Raffel - Bilder


----------



## EspCap (9. September 2010)

Chip, eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier wären z.B. richtige gute HDR Bilder, wenn auch leider nicht von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: 

Ok, die Forensoftware mag mich heute nicht - wenn ich mehr als eins einbette, geht keins mehr. Dann eben per Link:

http://interfacelift...vale_house.html
http://interfacelift...ed_village.html
http://interfacelift...cellos_jr..html


----------



## eMJay (9. September 2010)

Bilder gehen nicht?


----------



## painschkes (9. September 2010)

_Die Links vons Esp? Natürlich gehen die :-)

Interfacelift <3_


----------



## EspCap (9. September 2010)

Dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hatte die Bilder vorher direkt drin, die gingen - why ever - nicht.

Heute ist übrigens mein Bumper gekommen - die 'Antennagate' verschwindet damit komplett (ja, ich muss zugeben - ich hatte etwas Probleme) und es liegt damit auch noch relativ gut in der Hand. Allerdings passt es nicht mehr in das Dock :/ 


Noch 200 MB von iOS 4.1 *sigh*.

Edit:


Übrigens hat mit iOS 4.1 der Field Test wieder seinen Weg ins iOS gefunden - einfach über die Telefon-App *3001#12345#* anrufen und die Signalanzeige wird numerisch in db angezeigt (höhere negative Zahlen sind logischerweise schlechter). Falls man das permanent haben will, den Field Test einfach per Force Quit (Standby-Button bis zum Slider, dann Homebutton halten) beenden. Dann kann man per Tap auf die Signalanzeige zwischen numerischer und grafischer Signalanzeige umschalten.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (9. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das hier wären z.B. richtige gute HDR Bilder, wenn auch leider nicht von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber solche Bilder wird es mit dem iPhone nicht geben, zum einen sind 3 Bilder für eine Belichtungsreihe lächerlich wenig und zum anderen ist der Bildsensor in Handy Kameras (egal welche Marke jetzt) und vor allem auch die Optik generell Müll da bringt auch HDR nichts mehr.

Das ist dann mal wieder mehr so eine Pseudo Spielerei welche die Bildqualität augenscheinlich ein wenig verbessert...aber mit richtigen HDR Bildern kann man das wohl kaum vergleichen. Eine Frechheit das sich das hier HDR schimpft :-)

Wenn ich schöne Bilder will nehm ich ne richtige Kamera, mehr als das Klo kann man mit ner Handy Kamera eh nicht fotografieren ;-)


----------



## Nebola (9. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du kannst die Bits beim runterladen bestimmt mitzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. September 2010)

Jopp, ich kann den Nullen und Einsen persönlich die Hand schütteln.

@Lilith, dass das nur mit einer guten DSLR geht sollte klar sein. 
Dennoch ist die Kamera im iPhone 4 sehr ordentlich, erst recht für eine Handykamera.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> 16.000 glaub Ich. Was weiss ich, hauptsache ein ziemlich schnellers Internet.



Sehr Schnell wenn ich mit einer Schwächer Leitung schneller bin als du. lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (10. September 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Aber solche Bilder wird es mit dem iPhone nicht geben, zum einen sind 3 Bilder für eine Belichtungsreihe lächerlich wenig und zum anderen ist der Bildsensor in Handy Kameras (egal welche Marke jetzt) und vor allem auch die Optik generell Müll da bringt auch HDR nichts mehr.
> 
> Das ist dann mal wieder mehr so eine Pseudo Spielerei welche die Bildqualität augenscheinlich ein wenig verbessert...aber mit richtigen HDR Bildern kann man das wohl kaum vergleichen. Eine Frechheit das sich das hier HDR schimpft :-)
> 
> Wenn ich schöne Bilder will nehm ich ne richtige Kamera, mehr als das Klo kann man mit ner Handy Kamera eh nicht fotografieren ;-)



Ich glaube du stellst die Wortspielerei "HDR" auf einen Podest. High Dynamic Range bedeutet einfach, dass der gesamte Kontrastbereich (bzw. ein vergrößerter Kontrastbereich) eines Motives aufgenommen wird.
Das kann man mit einer HDR-Kamera machen oder mit einer Belichtungsreihen (mindestens 3 Bilder, wobei diese i.d.R. aussreichen), was man dann aber HDR-I nennt. In diesem Sinne ist, das was das iPhone macht, sogar "echtes" HDR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde das HDR vom iPhone super und ich bin mir sicher, dass die Bilder besser sein werden. Und ja, wenn ich schöne Bilder machen will, dann nehme ich auch meine Canon D-SLR, da gebe ich dir recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. September 2010)

So, iOS 4.1 läuft und bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Teilweise schneller, HDR sieht toll aus (Bilder gibts später evtl. noch) und GameCenter macht auch einen guten Eindruck.
Btw - wie heisst ihr denn alle im GameCenter? Mein Name ist der gleiche wie hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (10. September 2010)

maCdes


----------



## Falathrim (11. September 2010)

Beim MediMax gibts gerade ein MBPro 13" mit Office 2007 für 1149€ und ein normales MBWhite für 999
Wollt ich nur mal anmerken, für Leute die mit dem Gedanken spielen sich so ein Teil anzuschaffen.

btw. mit der aktuellen Preispolitik senkt sich meine Aversion gegen Apple ein wenig. Der Preis für ein MBPro 15" ist zwar immer noch astronomisch, aber die normalen Laptops und sonstigen Geräte haben wirklich annehmbare Preise inzwischen. Man kann die Dinger langsam glatt empfehlen o.O Denn Spaß machen sie auf jeden Fall, auch wenns schmerzt das zugeben zu müssen D:


----------



## Soramac (11. September 2010)

Wie definierst du denn bitte Spaß? (:

Das Touchpad?


----------



## Falathrim (11. September 2010)

Jup, unter anderem. 
Man arbeitet halt durchaus flüssig auf den Teilen.


----------



## Soramac (11. September 2010)

Also Ich kann nur, falls jemand sich ein MacBook Pro kauft eine SSD an's Herz legen. So schnell habe Ich einen Rechner noch nie erlebt.

Rechner startet in weniger als paar Sekunden. Sobald er hochgefahren ist, kann man gleich 4 Programme auf einmal oeffnen ohne das man warten muss, bis irgendetwas geladen hat.

Mail, Safari, iTunes, iChat instant offen.


----------



## b1sh0p (13. September 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Spielebenchmarks zu den aktuellen iMacs? Auf meinen Standard-Newsseiten habe ich noch nichts gefunden, aber interessieren würde es mich schon mal, da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele auf einen 27" iMac umzusteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. September 2010)

_Also ich kann nur vom i5,4GB,4580 27"er erzählen : 

Hab damit WoW,MW2,CSS ,RE5 und noch einige Sachen gespielt..

WoW max. Details und in 2560x1440 - nur Schatten & Sichtweite runtergeschraubt..

Beim Rest halt nur AA und solche Sachen runtergestellt..lief alles total flüssig.



Wenn du aber hauptsächlich spielen willst solltest du vllt zu nem "normalen PC" greifen :-)_


----------



## b1sh0p (14. September 2010)

Ich habe momentan einen ziemlich guten Rechner daheim stehen, will aber auf Mac umsteigen, da ich außer WoW eigentlich nichts anderes mehr spiele. Diablo 3 werde ich dann wieder spielen. Aber das wird auch aufm Mac laufen und nicht den High-End-Rechner benötigen.

Aber leistungsmäßig klingts ganz vernünftig was du so erzählst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. September 2010)

Die neuen iMacs haben ja sogar noch eine leistungsstaerkere Grafikkarte nun eingebaut. 

ATI Radeon HD 5670with 512MB und ATI Radeon HD 5750with 1GB


----------



## b1sh0p (14. September 2010)

Ja wenn, dann mach ich das eh richtig. Also die 2000 Ocken Version. 

Der Anstoß meiner Zweifel war allerdings, dass die Graka (5750 1G in Benchmarks langsamer ist als meine jetzige 4870 1GB. Und beim iMac ist die Auflösung noch deutlich höher, als bei meinem jetzigen 20"er....


----------



## Soramac (14. September 2010)

Du siehst doch beim Benchmark die FPS, die Einstellungen und die Aufloesung. Alle FPS Werte liegen deutlich ueber 30FPS, Einstellungen sind sehr hoch eingestellt und teils sind HD Aufloesungen dabei. Du wirst mit der Grafikkarte keine Probleme haben!

Habe mit der HD4850 sogar Battlefield Bad Company 2 auf einem 27 iMac gezockt mit Hohen Einstellungen.


----------



## b1sh0p (14. September 2010)

Ja, theoretisch sind die fps schon in Ordnung. Aber keine der Auflösungen ist so hoch wie beim iMac. Und momentan hab ich zb beim ersten Boss in ICC nur ca 10-20fps. Das macht mir halt schon bissel Angst.


----------



## Soramac (14. September 2010)

Ich kann dir versichern du wirst ohne Probleme spielen koennen, trotz so einer hohen Aufloesung!


----------



## Shefanix (15. September 2010)

Bei dem was ich bei einem Bekanntem so mitbekommen habe, ist es so, dass WoW auf einem iMac unter fast gleicher Hardware wie bei einem Windows-PC wesentlich flüssiger läuft. Zumindest hatte er auch nie Probleme mit seinem iMac, der mit dem Windows-PC hingegen hatte des öfteren mal FpS-Probleme, trotz niedrigerer Auflösung.


----------



## b1sh0p (15. September 2010)

Gut, dann vertrau ich euch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herzliche Glückwunsch, ihr habt mich gerade 2000 € gekostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. September 2010)

_Hehe..Glückwunsch :-)

Wirst sicherlich Spaß dran haben..kannst dann ja mal nen kleines Review geben :-)_


----------



## b1sh0p (15. September 2010)

Naja, bis ich den hab, wird noch ein wenig Zeit ins Land gehen. Keller bei ebay ausmisten, kohle zusammenkratzen, Mac mini verkaufen, etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (15. September 2010)

2000€? Wasn da drinne Oo


----------



## painschkes (15. September 2010)

_www.apple.de_


----------



## b1sh0p (15. September 2010)

Oh Gott, jetzt geht das wieder los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor du dich über den "maßlos überteuerten Preis" aufregst und auslässt, berücksichtige bitte, dass ein 27"-Monitor mit den Leistungsdaten allein schon ca 1000 € kostet


----------



## Independent (15. September 2010)

Ne, ich sag ja nichts.


----------



## b1sh0p (15. September 2010)

Hm, bei Alternate kostet er nur 1889 €. Und anhand der Tatsache, dass ich ihn absetzen kann, würd ich nach der Abschreibung nur noch knapp 1600€ zahlen. Das ist doch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (15. September 2010)

Is das der mit der 5750? Ich dachte die sind gut aufeinander abgestimmt? Was sagt denn die hohe Auflösung zur Grafikkarte?


----------



## Lari (15. September 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Is das der mit der 5750? Ich dachte die sind gut aufeinander abgestimmt? Was sagt denn die hohe Auflösung zur Grafikkarte?



"PWNED!!11elfelf" <-- Das da vielleicht? ;D


----------



## painschkes (15. September 2010)

_Was soll sie dazu sagen?

Selbst die 4850 die ich drin hatte war mehr als ausreichend :-)_


----------



## Independent (15. September 2010)

Wennd as so ist,d ann Gratulation. Rein technisch sollte es eher nicht so sein.


----------



## b1sh0p (15. September 2010)

Für WoW und Diablo 3 wirds wohl reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles andere zock ich eh so gut wie nicht mehr.


----------



## painschkes (15. September 2010)

_Für WoW reichte die 4850 mehr als aus..2560x1440 - nur Sichtweite & Schatten runter und es sah super aus und lief absolut flüssig.

Da sollte die "neue" Karte das auch locker schaffen._


----------



## Independent (15. September 2010)

> _nur Sichtweite & Schatten runter und es sah super aus und lief absolut flüssig_



Würde ich bei 2000€ aber arg scheiße finden. 

EDIT:

Naja, das Design ist gut:>


----------



## Niranda (15. September 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bei dem was ich bei einem Bekanntem so mitbekommen habe, ist es so, dass WoW auf einem iMac unter fast gleicher Hardware wie bei einem Windows-PC wesentlich flüssiger läuft. Zumindest hatte er auch nie Probleme mit seinem iMac, der mit dem Windows-PC hingegen hatte des öfteren mal FpS-Probleme, trotz niedrigerer Auflösung.



Dann schau dir mal an, wie viel bei Windows im Hintergrund läuft und wie viel bei MacOS...
MacOS ist ja fast blank wie ein reiner Babypopo, während Windows sich mit fetten Rolexen schmückt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (17. September 2010)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]40,1 Millionen davon nutzen iPhone, iPad oder iPod touch zum Spielen, Nintendo-Nutzer liegen mit 41 Millionen in Zahlen nur knapp davor. Nur noch 18 Millionen greifen zu Sonys Playstation Portable (PSP).[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Harte Zahlen, muss ich sagen. Trotz das alles immer so groß kritisiert wird, stehen die Zahlen aber im guten Bereich.[/font]


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. September 2010)

verzeiht, ich hoffe ich bin in diesem thread richtig und pardon falls die fragen schon beantwortet wurden, aber ich habe mich bisher nur durch die ersten seiten gekämoft

ich bin mit dem IOS 4.1 ein wenig überfordert im moment xD
wie erstelle ich neue app ordner? 
und wie kann ich dateien (wie einzelne bilder oder pdfs und docx dateien) auf den ipod touch übertragen ohne itunes zu nutzen?
oder kann ich itunes dazu nutzen?
und wo auf dem gerät wird das gespeichert?
gibt es einen "dateimanager" mit dem ich mir sämtliche dateien (wie bilder oder word dokumente) durchbrowsen kann?

ich habe die quickoffice mobile suite, müsste also pdfs lesen können
ich habe mir ein pdf übertragen, aber itunes sagt mir ich müsste erst ibooks herunterladen - ist die app zu empfehen?
und das pdf müsste am gerät sein, wo finde ich die datei? denn per suche habe ich nichts gefunden

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

vielen herzlichen dank!

edit: ahja und wie schließe ich apss? also richtig...und nicht dass sie noch im hintergrund laufen?
und wie multitaske ich? wie wechsel ich zwischen laufenden anwendungen hin und her?


----------



## Xerivor (28. September 2010)

die Pdfs und Word Dokumente für QuickOffice musst du meines wissens per Wlan aufspielen


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. September 2010)

echt so kompliziert?

wie macht man das?
muss man dafür erst extra daten freigeben oder kann man das auch anders machen?

und wie kann ich eine app richtig schließen?


----------



## Xerivor (28. September 2010)

Ganz einfach öffnetst QuickOffice und dann hast du unten so ein Wlan zeichen ... dann zeigt er dir eine Adresse/IP an die du in deinen Browser eingeben musst dann kannst du ganz einfach die Dateien drauf laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (28. September 2010)

oder du nimmst dropbox. das geht auch ganz gut


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. September 2010)

ah, dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was genau ist dropbox?

und wisst ihr wie ich programme schließen kann?

wie man ordner erstellt hab ich mittlerweile herausgefunden xD

wie kann ich einzelne bilder auf den ipod übertragen? wenn ich bilder synchronisieren will dann wählt er immer nur ganze ordner aus, was nicht ganz der gewünschte effekt ist :/

herzlichen dank nochmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. September 2010)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> und wisst ihr wie ich programme schließen kann?



Doppelt auf den Homebutton für die Multitasking-Bar, ein paar Sekunden auf einem Icon bleiben bis sie wackeln und dann auf das rote -.


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. September 2010)

herzlichen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: gibt es eigentlich "must haves" unter den apps?
(wenn möglich gratis apps) also irgendwelche apps die besonders hilfreich, unterhaltsam o.ä. sind?


----------



## Carcharoth (28. September 2010)

Hurra! Apple hats endlich geschafft die Remote zu updaten, dass man iTunes auf Win7 Ultimate x64 steuern kann!

Ging ja schnell. Nur n Jahr... :/


----------



## EspCap (28. September 2010)

Hm... bei meinem Win7 Home Premium x64 gings schon immer :O

Edit: Dass für die App nur sehr selten Updates kommen hat btw einen einfachen Grund - die wird von einem Einzelnen gemacht, der eben oft mit anderen Sachen beschäftigt ist.


----------



## b1sh0p (29. September 2010)

Wer suchet, der findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.dropbox.com/


----------



## RubenPlinius (1. Oktober 2010)

könnt ihr mir irgendwelche apps empfehlen?

die "must haves" der gratis und bezahl apps oder so xD
nachdem man die apps im appstore scheinbar nicht nach kundenbewertungen sortieren kann, ist der store für mich ein wenig unübersichtlich

herzlichen dank


----------



## EspCap (1. Oktober 2010)

Da gibts viel zu viele 

Gute Apps, vollkommen unsortiert (Spiele und Tools), wären u.A. diese:

geoSpark, FruitNinja, FlightControl, The Incident, StarDunk, Angry Birds, Peggle, Slice it!, N.O.V.A., Hero of Sparta 2, Mirror's Edge, StreetFighter IV, Carcassonne, Delivery Status Touch, iBattery Pro, FTP On the Go, Dropbox, Speed Test, Clincometer, Convertbot, RedLaser, ZugInfo, Shazam, Adobe Ideas, Photoshop Express, Plants vs. Zombies, Jet Car Stunts, AirVideo, iStudiez Pro, Wikipanion+


----------



## Carcharoth (1. Oktober 2010)

Yeah, mein iFön is endlich angekommen.

War gestern im Swisscomshop weil ne Kollegin n Handy wollte, da gabs die Info, dass heute ne Grosslieferung reinkommt. Hab mich innerlich schon drauf vorbereitet dass es also nächste Woche ankommt.

Heut kam dann der Telefonieverantwortliche unsrer Firma vorbei. "Hier, zum vorfreuen. Die SIM und die Hülle" - "Juhu" 
5 Minuten später zog er das iPhone aus der Tasche "Und hier das iPhone. Wir wussten nich ob wirs dir schon geben sollen weil du dann den restlichen Tag nicht mehr arbeitest."

Bins nun am syncen... bisher 4 Stunden am MP3 draufladen *g* (In AAC wandeln geht soooo lange... kann Apple das nich effizienter machen? Sind doch nur 3100 Titel... )


----------



## EspCap (1. Oktober 2010)

Gz  32 GB?


----------



## Carcharoth (1. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Gz  32 GB?



Natürlich 32. Was sonst 
Gibt ja leider kein 64er


----------



## EspCap (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich wüsste auch nicht wofür man das bräuchte  
Mir reichen meine 16 GB eigentlich, auch wenn ich mich laufend fragen muss wie ich eigentlich mal mit 8 GB ausgekommen bin O_o


----------



## Soramac (2. Oktober 2010)

Hab auch neues iPhone 4 16GB (:

Heute geholt. Altes zurueck gegeben, hatte sowieso ein paar Macken.

Denn heute als Ich das iPhone aus der Hosentasche zog ist der Power-Button eingedrueckt, bis der mal reagiert, musste man 10x Fach haerter drauf druecken. Bin dann in Apple Store gegangen, er meinte: So ein Problem hatten wir noch nie.. Kontakte gespeischert, neues iPhone geholt. Altes hingegeben, Kontakte wieder synr. und tadaa.. Macken weg und ein nagelneues iPhone (:

China ist es Mangelware an 200.000 Bestellungen und hier kriegste es einfach so ohne Probleme!


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2010)

Jopp, für Reklamationen haben die immer noch ein paar Kisten rumstehen 

Das mit dem Powerbutton hab ich bei meinem alten Touch auch, der ist gerade eingeschickt


----------



## Soramac (2. Oktober 2010)

Warum nicht zum Apple Store in weniger als 10 Minuten war das erledigt.

Apple immer noch den besten Support den Ich kenne und Logitech.


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2010)

In den US vielleicht  Der nächste Apple Store hier ist in München, das sind ca. 2-3 Autostunden.
Wobei Apple in DE ja auch ganz nett ausbaut. Erst Oberhausen, jetzt anscheinend ein zweiter in Hamburg...


Ich bin zwar morgen und nächsten Sonntag in München, aber als ich den eingeschickt hab wusste ich das noch nicht


----------



## Soramac (2. Oktober 2010)

Nur weil Oktoberfest ist (:


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2010)

Naw, wegen zwei Konzerten


----------



## Soramac (2. Oktober 2010)

Einmal Rammstein New York und?


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2010)

Einmal Alestorm/Sabaton (morgen) und dann Van Canto/Blind Guardian am Sonntag


----------



## Soramac (2. Oktober 2010)

I dont know them, what about Disturbed? Irgendwo sind die doch in Deutschland oderr? Mhh?


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2010)

Jopp, die sind gerade mit Halestorm, Papa Roach und Buckcherry auf der Taste Of Chaos Tour 
Eventuell bin ich da auch, aber das steht noch nicht fest.

Alestorm, Sabaton und Blind Guardian muss man aber wirklich kennen 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta-Z_psXODw[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMFPvB1HTAk[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGBZuf3mvy0[/youtube]


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Oktober 2010)

Es ist 4:15
Das iPhone ist endlich gesyncht nach nur ~ 8-10 Stunden
Gute Nacht


----------



## Soramac (2. Oktober 2010)

Ouwww... (:

Gute Nacht


----------



## Kyragan (2. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> In den US vielleicht  Der nächste Apple Store hier ist in München, das sind ca. 2-3 Autostunden.
> Wobei Apple in DE ja auch ganz nett ausbaut. Erst Oberhausen, jetzt anscheinend ein zweiter in Hamburg...


Nächstes Jahr macht in Dresden auch einer auf.

@Esp Blind Guardian... I'm soooooo jealous!


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt, Dresden hab ich ganz vergessen.

Ich warte immer noch auf den Apple Store Ulm, der würde so wunderbar auf den Münsterplatz passen... aber da kann ich vermutlich lange warten.




Kyragan schrieb:


> @Esp Blind Guardian... I'm soooooo jealous!



 Heute Abend erstmal Sabaton/Alestorm, das wird epic http://twitter.com/#!/alestormband/status/26168243741


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie passt das nich so ganz von der Hand her *g*


----------



## Dracun (2. Oktober 2010)

Halt en Blöder Apfel  Hättest mal besser ne Birne drüber geklebt  

So wie hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (3. Oktober 2010)

verzeiht die frage...man findet ja zb auf youtube reviews zu apps wie rock band...aber im app store kann ich diese app nicht finden - sind apps etwa auf bestimmte länder beschränkt? oder ist es wieder aus dem angebot rausgenommen worden?

herzlichen dank


----------



## Kyragan (3. Oktober 2010)

Vllt. gibts die Apps derzeit nur im amerikanischen App-Store? Wenn du ne Kreditkarte hast solltest du ja dort auch runterladen können.


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Oktober 2010)

Manche Apps sind regional beschränkt. Die kann man nur runterladen wenn man sein Land wechselt. Dafür wird dann der alte Appstore blockiert.
Lohnt also nicht


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2010)

Sicher? Ich kenne einige, die sowohl US als auch DE-Apps verwenden... wenn man sich mit dem anderen Account einloggt wird einfach der AppStore gewechselt und gut.


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich dachte die Apps werden automatisch vom iPhone gelöscht wenn man den Store wechselt? oO

Aber wenns scheinbar doch funzt, umso besser ^^


----------



## muehe (3. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



falsch geklebt


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2010)

Wäre mir neu... aber ich wollte mir sowieso mal einen US-Acc erstellen, vll. mach ich das nacher noch


----------



## Soramac (3. Oktober 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> falsch geklebt


----------



## RubenPlinius (3. Oktober 2010)

das ist ja voll blöd dass das regional beschränkt wird :/
bestärkt erneut meine meinung über apple xD

die ipods sind aber trotzdem tollxD


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Oktober 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> falsch geklebt



Nein. Die Vorlage suckt.
Die passte so ziemlich garnicht... und Spiegelverkehrt ists auch noch.

Falls jemand was besseres hat, nur her damit. Diese die jetzt drauf ist stammt aus Russland (war mal auf apfeltalk.de auf der Hauptseite verlinkt).


----------



## Soramac (3. Oktober 2010)

Wie waere es , dass iPhone einfach gar nicht zu bekleben? (:


----------



## TheEwanie (3. Oktober 2010)

So, Iphone is bestellt, year!


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wie waere es , dass iPhone einfach gar nicht zu bekleben? (:



Edding sieht aber scheisse aus *fg*


----------



## TheEwanie (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich find es sollt ne Iphone Ansicht für Buffed.de geben, oder ne App.


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2010)

Für das Forum gibts eine sehr gute Datenvolumen-sparsame Ansicht


----------



## Maxiking456 (3. Oktober 2010)

kann man sogar mit einem aino drauf


----------



## b1sh0p (4. Oktober 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Ich find es sollt ne Iphone Ansicht für Buffed.de geben, oder ne App.



Und ich finde, es sollte den Blasc-Client auch für den Mac geben 
Ach ja, und wenn ich hier auf den Editor klicke um einen neuen Beitrag zu schreiben, öffnet sich automatisch der letzte geschlossene Tab vom Safari... aber ich glaub das gehört eher in die Feedback-Ecke 

Und das mit der regionalen Begrenzung gibts nicht nur bei Apple. Geh mal auf die Seite von CBS oder so und versuch dir da ein Video anzuschauen...


----------



## Ennia (4. Oktober 2010)

iphone ist da.. finally )


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2010)

_Glückwunsch :-)_


----------



## Ennia (4. Oktober 2010)

danke. I trau mich kaum es anzugreifen, weil es so schön ist und ich hab Angst es zu zerkratzen ^^


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2010)

_Hehe ;-)_


----------



## Soramac (4. Oktober 2010)

Wie viele sich doch ein iPhone 4 bestellt haben. Erst alles kacke und so und doof und hier und da. Und dann aber doch mehr hier so. (:

bzw. painschecks kennst du ein gutes Objektive fuer die Nikon D90


----------



## b1sh0p (4. Oktober 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> danke. I trau mich kaum es anzugreifen, weil es so schön ist und ich hab Angst es zu zerkratzen ^^



Das ist Glas, das zerkratzt nicht


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> bzw. painschecks kennst du ein gutes Objektive fuer die Nikon D90




_Ich kenn einige - musst nur sagen wofür/was du es brauchst :-)

- Tele
- Fisheye
- UWW
- Makro
- "Immerdrauf"

Antworte aber am besten in der Plauderecke :-)_


----------



## Ennia (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe du hast recht, dass das Glas nicht zerkratzt :>


----------



## Kyragan (4. Oktober 2010)

Glas, das nicht zerkratzt gibt es nicht.


----------



## Ennia (4. Oktober 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Glas, das nicht zerkratzt gibt es nicht.



Außer Saphirglas vielleicht  aber du hast schon recht und das ist mir auch bewusst


----------



## EspCap (4. Oktober 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Das ist Glas, das zerkratzt nicht



Ein paar Mikrokratzer hat meins schon 

Need iPhone 5 mit Diamantüberzug :>


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Oktober 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast recht, dass das Glas nicht zerkratzt :>



Such mal nach Glassgate *g*


----------



## Klos1 (8. Oktober 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Das ist Glas, das zerkratzt nicht



Ich möchte deine Traumwelt nicht erschüttern, aber auch Glas kann zerkratzen.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer mehr will: http://kthxbye.ch/bilder/iphone/


----------



## Maladin (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich darf jetzt auch hier mitreden *macbook hochhalt* lasst mich vorbei ich bin jetzt auch dabei. Mein ePeen ist echt gewachsen *ggg*

GIMP für Mac kann man ja leider vergessen. Was für Software nutzt ihr?


----------



## Kyragan (9. Oktober 2010)

Photoshop.


----------



## Maladin (9. Oktober 2010)

Photoshop CS ist mir zu überladen ... Elements wird auch immer vollgestopfter. Ich werde mir mal die Trial anschauen. Was ich bisher gesehen habe, werde ich mich schwerlich damit anfreunden.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Oktober 2010)

An jedes Bildbearbeitungsprogramm muss man sich gewöhnen und einarbeiten. Ich kam über ne Freundin praktischerweise günstig an ne Lizenz und bereue es bisher nicht, wobei ich wohl nie das volle Potential dieser Software ausschöpfen werde.


----------



## Maladin (9. Oktober 2010)

Photoshop CS?


----------



## Kyragan (9. Oktober 2010)

jo


----------



## Maladin (9. Oktober 2010)

Trial laden ... ich schau es mir mal an. Noch habe ich Geld in der Computerkasse *ggg*


----------



## Kyragan (9. Oktober 2010)

Du kannst dir ja auch ne ältere Photoshop Version besorgen. Bei ebay findet man immer wieder noch PS7 oder die ersten beiden CS. Aktuell ist ja CS5. Die älteren PS-Versionen werden es für dich sicherlich auch tun und sind deutlich billiger als die aktuellen CS4 bzw. CS5.


----------



## Soramac (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich benutze Aperture 3 von Apple für 199,99$

Bin damit eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden und es lässt sich super einfach bedienen, übersichtlich und gute Funktionen. Ist aber kein Programm das man vergleichen kann zu Photoshop CS oder GIMP. Es ist eigentlich nur für Portrait Fotografien  gedacht, um schnell irgendwelche Unschönheiten im Gesicht zu entfernen, die Haut etwas glatter zeichnen, die Augen schärfer, die Farben verändern oder etwas rausretuschieren. Aber keine besonderen Effekte einbauen, wie ein zusätzlicher Rahmen oder irgendwelche Special-Features, also so Dinge die man mit CS5 halt machen kann, wenn Ich das Geld hätte würde Ich es mir auch kaufen, aber Ich weiss nicht wo man mit einer ''Schülerlizenz'' hier in Amerika das billig kaufen kann.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Oktober 2010)

Du hast dich noch nicht an die Gepflogenheiten der Amerikaner gewöhnt. Da ist nicht die Frage, wie und wo man etwas kauft, sondern klaut.


----------



## Soramac (9. Oktober 2010)

Ach richtig, muss Ich eben mal Montag's meine Checker's  (wobei das hier in Amerika Taxi-Fahrer sind, statt Taxi steht Checker drauf) ob die mir sowas besorgen können. Wobei gestern hat mich ein Lehrer angesprochen, weil Ich mein MacBook Pro mit hatte, der kriegt Microsoft Office mit allen für 20 Dollar, obwohl das 300 Dollar kostet. Werde den mal fragen.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich will auch Microsoft Office mit allem für 20 Dollar. Und ich will meinen eigenen Checker, der mich zu jeder Zeit abholt, wenn ich irgendwo besoffen in München stehe und keine U-Bahn mehr fährt.


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2010)

Aperture ist aber wirklich nur für Fotografen, Adobe hat dafür Lightrooom. Photoshop ist schon nochmal was ganz anderes.


----------



## Maladin (9. Oktober 2010)

Da ich das MacBook auch als Arbeitsgerät nutze, kann ich keine Version darauf gebrauchen, die vom LKW fiel ^^


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2010)

Wenn sein Lehrer das gesagt hat gehts da vermutlich eher um MSDNAA-Lizenzen


----------



## Maladin (9. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wenn sein Lehrer das gesagt hat gehts da vermutlich eher um MSDNAA-Lizenzen



Das kann sein. Davon abgesehen, brauche ich aber kein MS Office  .. OOo works fine for me. 

Meine Auftraggeber können meien Open Document Files nutzen. Ich bin da wohl in einer glücklichen Lage ... für alles andere gibt es ja noch PDF.


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2010)

OpenOffice... mnja. 
Du hast einen Mac, hol dir iWork


----------



## Soramac (9. Oktober 2010)

Lade gerde die Testversion von Photoshop CS5 runter, mal schauen wie es so ist (:

Paar Tutorials habe Ich mir schon angeschaut.


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2010)

Das ist echt gut, <3 Content Aware Fill. 

Und ausserdem ist es stabil, ganz im Gegensatz zu Premiere Pro CS5....  crasht alle paar Stunden aus unerfindlichen Gründen komplett.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wenn sein Lehrer das gesagt hat gehts da vermutlich eher um MSDNAA-Lizenzen



Glaub ich nicht. Ich hab da Zugang und Office wirst du da vergeblich suchen. Du findest fast alles, aber Word und Excel zum Beispiel nicht. Access gibt es glaub auch.


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2010)

Hast du nicht eher einen MSDN-Zugang und keinen MSDNAA?

Evtl. gibts da andere Software?


----------



## Soramac (9. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht laeuft das hier in Amerika ein bisschen anders (:


----------



## Soramac (9. Oktober 2010)

Haare färben geht schonmal gar nicht so schlecht!


----------



## Kyragan (9. Oktober 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht. Ich hab da Zugang und Office wirst du da vergeblich suchen. Du findest fast alles, aber Word und Excel zum Beispiel nicht. Access gibt es glaub auch.



Hängt imo davon ab, was man so macht. Es gibt soweit ich weiß unterschiedliche MSDN(AA)-Zugänge. Wohingegen es bei einigen "nur" Betriebssysteme gibt, bekommen andere auch Office günstiger. Hängt aber sicherlich von Hochschule/Schule und Ausbildungsrichtung ab.


Davon abgesehen muss ich sagen finde ich iWork ganz nett, aber ans Office-Paket von Microsoft kommt es meiner Meinung nach nicht ran. Da kann man mit Word und vor allem Excel viel mehr in die Tiefe gehen und hat unzählige Möglichkeiten mehr. Für rudimentäre Textbearbeitung ist Pages ganz ok, das gleiche gilt für Tabellen mit Numbers aber dann hörts auch auf. Was mir dagegen deutlich besser gefällt ist Keynote. Powerpoint ist mir zu überladen und unübersichtlich. Keynote ist da viel besser zugänglich, so dass man auch ohne Doktorarbeit das gleiche Ergebnis bekommt.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hast du nicht eher einen MSDN-Zugang und keinen MSDNAA?
> 
> Evtl. gibts da andere Software?



Ah, okay...ist wohl das erstere. Hatte da jetzt das Gleiche daraus gemacht. Dann könnte es natürlich sein, dass es unterschiedliche Software gibt.


----------



## Maladin (10. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> OpenOffice... mnja.
> Du hast einen Mac, hol dir iWork



Ich habe mich auf Openoffice eingeschossen. Es funktioniert sehr gut und hat massig Plugins, die ich nutzen kann. MS Office für Mac ist mir eh suspekt und iWork kenne ich nur von ein paar Versuchen.

Open Source ftw


----------



## EspCap (10. Oktober 2010)

Falls es jemand interessiert: es gibt jetzt einen iOS 4.1 Jailbreak. Überraschenderweise von Geohot und nicht vom DevTeam, denn eigentlich wollte das DevTeam heute um 10:10 Greenpois0n releasen, das den Shatter-Exploit verwendet. Geohot hat vorher seinen Exploit mit einer Betaversion von Limera1n rausgebracht und das DevTeam hat sich dazu entschieden ihren Exploit für später aufzuheben und passt Greenpois0n jetzt auf den Exploit von Geohot an.

Angeblich ist Limera1n unpatchbar, wie das auch immer möglich sein soll.

Ich werds testen sobald ich meinen iPod wieder habe, das Fon bleibt unjailbroken 

http://www.limera1n.com/


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Angeblich ist Limera1n unpatchbar, wie das auch immer möglich sein soll.



Ein Fehler im ROM des Chips. Apple kann das nicht mehr korrigieren bei bestehenden Geräten. Höchstens bei neuen Revisionen.


----------



## EspCap (10. Oktober 2010)

Ach stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst... hab ich schonmal gelesen.

Deswegen wartet das DevTeam mit dem Shatter-Exploit vermutlich auch bis zur nächsten Geräte-Generation.


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

OS X 10.7 Lion inc.? Dürfte jedenfalls spannend werden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/13/apple-to-hold-media-event-october-20th-well-be-there-live/


----------



## Ennia (14. Oktober 2010)

Hab ich auf macrumors gelesen... ob das aber nicht eher ein fake ist? Am 20. Oktober werden wirs wissen 

//fake ist vielleicht das falsche Wort...


Das macht mir allerdings Sorgen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (18. Oktober 2010)

Die Quartalszahlen für Q4/2010 sind draussen 
Gutes Quartal für Apple, auf jeden Fall.

http://www.fscklog.c...llen-ecken.html

Da sieht man auch mal wieder schön, wie wenig Apple an den iPods verdient.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. Oktober 2010)

Beeindruckende Quartalszahlen!

und hier nochmals ein gutes Argument zum Thema Flash und Apple:

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]



> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Seit Apple-Chef Steve Jobs gegen Adobe Flash gewettert hat, scheint klar, dass Produkte aus seinem Haus den Standard niemals unterstützen werden. Hochschul-CIO Rennie gibt ganz offen zu, zum Apple-Lager zu gehören. Der Internet-Auftritt des Colleges ist komplett in HTML 5 gehalten. Überrascht war Rennie, dass Studenten trotzdem auf Seiten gerieten, die auf Flash basieren. "Es kommt immer wieder vor, dass jemand auf einer Seite landet, die er braucht und in die zur Navigation Flash eingebettet ist."[/font]
> 
> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]In solchen Fällen bleibt den Studenten nichts anderes übrig, als die Seite auf einem anderen Weg zu besuchen. Was auf den ersten Blick wie ein dickes Minus für das iPad klingt, will Rennie als wenig gravierend ansehen. Es gebe nur wenige Seiten mit Flash, auf die Studenten zugreifen müssten. Die meisten Web-Auftritte gingen mittlerweile ohnehin zu eingebetteten Playern über, für die kein Plugin mehr nötig ist. Und Beschwerden von den Testnutzern über dieses Manko habe er kaum gehört, sagt der Uni-CIO.[/font]


[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]

[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Wobei lest Euch mal alles durch.  Ist ziemlich interessant: Klick![/font]


----------



## EspCap (20. Oktober 2010)

In gut einer Stunde geht's los 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer ein OS X 10.6 oder iOS 3+ Gerät hat darf anscheinend auch wieder live zuschauen 

http://www.fscklog.com/2010/10/livestream-apple-%C3%BCbertr%C3%A4gt-back-to-the-mac-veranstaltung.html


----------



## EspCap (20. Oktober 2010)

Ok, Keynote vorbei - verdammt schickes neues 11" und 13" Air mit integrierter SSD, hoher Auflösung und einem Akku der 30 Tage Standby mitmacht zu einem durchaus fairen Preis (ab 999$ und €!)
Alles schön und gut, aber irgendwie will ich unter den Umständen gerade kein Pro kaufen.... iWant Update mit höherer Aufösung und i3 :/

Für alle, die die Keynote nicht gesehen haben - ansonsten gibts ein echt gutes iLife '11 ab heute.
Die Lion Sneak-Peak hat vorallem Features, die von iOS inspirert sind gezeigt - wie das Launchpad (Homescreen mit Apps), den MacAppStore und die neue 'Mission Control' (erweitertes Exposé mit Spaces und Co) gezeigt.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Oktober 2010)

OS X Lion hat mich ziemlich enttäuscht. Launchpad und Mission Control sind nette Features, auch wenn ich bisher mit Spaces und Exposé wunderbar zurechtkam. Der Rest stößt mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich auf oder ist nix neues. iLife ist nett, besonders iMovie. Wie oft mans braucht ist dann natürlich ne andere Sache...
Das MB Air gefällt mir rein vom Designaspekt und dem Gedanken an Flash-Speicher sehr gut. Ich zweifle allerdings immer noch daran, dass das Ding leise ist und außerdem finde ich es für ein derartig kleines Gerät verdammt teuer. Natürlich gibts nirgendswo anders ein so flaches Gerät, aber mehr als Stromanschluss, 2 USB, MiniDP und SD-Slot(das kleine hat wie es scheint keinen SD-Card Slot) ist halt nicht dran. Als Zweitgerät für mal eben zum mitnehmen ganz nett, aber für den täglichen Einsatz in Schule und Uni imo zu wenig Features für so viel Geld. Da bleib ich dann doch lieber beim konventionellen Notebook und packt statt HDD ne SSD rein.


----------



## EspCap (20. Oktober 2010)

Wieso glaubst du nicht, dass das leise ist? Das einzige Geräusch könnte vom Lüfter kommen, und den wird das EFI schön im Zaum halten. Da ist doch auch eine ULV-CPU drin (nehme ich bei dem Takt jedenfalls an), so viel zu tun wird der nicht haben. Auf dem Teil wird man ja wohl kaum iPad-Apps kompilieren und HD-Video encoden.

Zu Lion - keine Angst, das war ja nur eine Sneakpeak. Da kommt schon noch mehr, das kommt erst in über einem halben Jahr.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Oktober 2010)

Naja wenn man sich den inneren Aufbau anschaut besteht der Kühler für das ganze System als 3 Teilen: Zwei Metallplatten die auf CPU und GPU(immerhin ne GT320M! die verbrät gern Strom, von Apples Optimus Klon war bisher nicht die Rede) sitzen und einer Heatpipe die zu nem winzigen Radiallüfter führt. Wie der aufdrehen muss, wenn die GT320 mal zu tun hat kannst du dir evtl denken. Das alte AIR brüllt unter Last jedenfalls rum wie sau und ist dabei wesentlich dicker und hat weniger Leistung. Deshalb zweifle ich. 

Mir persönlich stößt an OS X Lion der Appstore auf. Ich will keinen verhunzten iOS Klon aufm Mac, sondern das was OS X früher noch mehr ausgemacht hat als heute: Ein schlankes, stabiles OS dass man ohne große Pflege über längere Zeiträume nutzen kann. OS X wird durch viele Features schon ziemlich eingebremst, so dass es derzeit kaum merklich schneller als Win7 ist. Was bleibt ist einfacheres navigieren (wie ich finde), denn abstürzen können beide Systeme und tun es auch. Exposé und Spaces sind toll, die Multitouchunterstützung für Mobilgeräte ne gute Sache und wesentlich ausgereifter als bei Windows. 
Wenns so weiter geht verkommt OS X zu nem iOS Klon und das ist ne Sache, die mir gar nicht schmeckt. Ich will nicht mehr unnütze Features. Ich brauch kein Facetime. Ich will bessere Navigation/Bedienungsfreundlichkeit, mehr Stablität und Geschwindigkeit. Ich möchte, dass die aus ihren Fehlern lernen (die OS X dennoch hat, wie jedes OS) und es so immer weiter verbessern. Launchpad und Mission Control sind ne gute Erweiterung, aber dann folgt auch schon der ganze Mini-iOS Kram...
Mit Verbesserungen im Kleinen lässt sich heuzutage leider kaum Punkten, wenn man ein hypernervösen Hypeklientel hat. Schade eigentlich. Man hatte die Chance aus einem guten OS ein besseres zumachen und beginnt stattdessen mit Verschlimmbesserungen. Hauptsache die App-Kasse klingelt... :S


----------



## EspCap (20. Oktober 2010)

Naja, der AppStore ist ja nur eine zusätzliche Vertriebsmöglichkeit. So erreichen die Entwickler mehr Leute und die User finden Software, die sie sonst vielleicht gar nie gefunden hätten. Wenn man es nicht mag, muss man es ja nicht nutzen.

Diese 'VeriOSung' finde ich auch etwas seltsam und übertrieben, aber soweit sieht das nicht unbedingt schlecht aus. Erstmal abwarten....
Wenn es eine DevBeta von Lion gibt hat er nicht gesagt.... ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Oktober 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> OS X Lion hat mich ziemlich enttäuscht. Launchpad und Mission Control sind nette Features, auch wenn ich bisher mit Spaces und Exposé wunderbar zurechtkam. Der Rest stößt mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich auf oder ist nix neues. iLife ist nett, besonders iMovie. Wie oft mans braucht ist dann natürlich ne andere Sache...



iMovie fand ich niedlich. KEIN User wird jemals auf die Idee kommen die Szenen in dieser Art zu filmen dass man es nachher so verwenden kann wie in den beispielen. Schön gestellt *g*


----------



## Independent (20. Oktober 2010)

Also das mit den Klingeltönen beim Iphone haben die Jungs von Apple total verhunzt. So eine Scheiße habe ich ja noch nie erlebt. Alles was ich will, is ein MP§-File als Klingelton haben und das kannste vergessen.

Ich bin sehr Technikaffin, aber um einen Klingelton zu erzeugen, muss man scheinbar zaubern können. 


Ganz große Scheiße.


----------



## EspCap (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann zaubern!

http://www.computerbild.de/fotos/iPhone-Kostenlos-eigenen-Klingelton-erstellen-3852953.html


----------



## Independent (20. Oktober 2010)

Ja Super, sehr affig die ganze Aktion! Und das soll ein normaler Enduser hinkriegen? Ich hab bei Bild 5 aufgehört zu lesen.

Das mit dem AAC geht nicht seit dem Firmware-Update.


----------



## EspCap (20. Oktober 2010)

Zumindest erkennt bei mir iTunes die .m4a Datei als Klingelton, nachdem ich sie auf .m4r umbenannt habe und spielt sie auch ab. Obs auf dem Fon klappt keine Ahnung, dazu müsste ich jetzt syncen und das kann dauern :S

Aber stimmt schon, das ist ein bisschen unkomfortabel gelöst...


----------



## Soramac (21. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt eine Website (finde Sie nicht mehr) dort kann man ein Lied hochladen, dann den Teil auswählen den man möchte und kriegt den dann runtergeladen ins passende Format. Dann bei Klingeltöne in Itunes reinziehen und fertig.


----------



## b1sh0p (21. Oktober 2010)

Is ja schön und gut mit OSX 10.7, aber wann kommt OSX 10.6.5? Ich will endlich alle Grafikfeatures vom neuen WoW nutzen können


----------



## Soramac (21. Oktober 2010)

Werde heute in den Apple Store gehen mit der Hoffnung das sie schon das neue MacBook Air haben und dann ggf. ein's kaufen. Nicht heute, aber eventuell die Tage. Sobald Ich ein Käufer für ein MacBook Pro dann gefunden habe (:

Was Ich schon habe, falls das MacBook Air mich anspricht. Vom Preis auch in Ordnung. Aber es hat keine beleuchtete Tastatur soweit Ich das jetzt gesehen habe. Aber so wichtig ist das auch nicht, hauptsache ein SD Slot. Steht zumindestens zu meinem MacBook Pro nichts nach, 2USB Slots, Mikrofon, Kamera, Lautsprecher, Multitouchpad, SD Slot, Minidisplay-Port und Stöpsel für Mikrofon. Aber kein LAN-Kabel Anschluss. Was mich aber nicht stört, da Ich eh Wlan habe und über anderen Mac virtuelles CD Laufwerk.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Oktober 2010)

Hat das Ding nen Audioausgang? Kann mich grad nicht dran erinnern einen gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Oktober 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Also das mit den Klingeltönen beim Iphone haben die Jungs von Apple total verhunzt. So eine Scheiße habe ich ja noch nie erlebt. Alles was ich will, is ein MP§-File als Klingelton haben und das kannste vergessen.
> 
> Ich bin sehr Technikaffin, aber um einen Klingelton zu erzeugen, muss man scheinbar zaubern können.
> 
> ...



http://www.mp3-to-m4r.net/


----------



## Independent (21. Oktober 2010)

@ Carch

Das kenn ich alles. Ich wollte eigentlich nur auf die Benutzerfreundliche Art von Apple hinweisen...

Statt 2 Klicks muss ich eben Soundfiles cutten....halleluja


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Oktober 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> @ Carch
> 
> Das kenn ich alles. Ich wollte eigentlich nur auf die Benutzerfreundliche Art von Apple hinweisen...
> 
> Statt 2 Klicks muss ich eben Soundfiles cutten....halleluja



Apple und Benutzerfreundlich? My Ass! Das Zeug ist die totale Qual.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag nur Itunes!


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2010)

Ja, iTunes macht eher weniger Spaß... erst Recht nicht unter Windows.


----------



## Kyragan (22. Oktober 2010)

Als Musikplayer ist iTunes brauchbar. WinAmp ist mit seiner "wähle nen einzelnen Ordner aus"-Playlistfunktion mehr als alt. Das macht iTunes wesentlich besser. Allerdings sind diese ganzen Synchrofunktionen absolut nervig. Gut, dass ich weder iPhone noch iPod besitze. Da juckt mich der ganze Kram net.


----------



## Independent (22. Oktober 2010)

Apropos: Kennt jemand nen guten Player mit ordentlicher Playlistfunktion? Winamp nervt, wie Kyra schon korrekt sagte und iTunes is mir zu unübersichtlich/lahm.


----------



## Nebola (22. Oktober 2010)

iTunes und unübersichtlich. Ist klar.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Oktober 2010)

Da ist WinAmp eher unübersichtlich. Im Moment benutze ich weder das eine, noch das andere. Ich hör den ganzen Tag meine über 200 Lieder Youtube-Playlist ;D


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich warte immernoch auf die Queue-Funktion für iTunes die Winamp seit Anfang an hat...


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Da ist WinAmp eher unübersichtlich. Im Moment benutze ich weder das eine, noch das andere. Ich hör den ganzen Tag meine über 200 Lieder Youtube-Playlist ;D




Ich habe ueber 700 Lieder mit 3-4 Playlists.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich musste vor einer Woche formatieren, weil es jemand auf der LAN gebracht hat, mit einem PC zu kommen auf dem über 500 Dateien infiziert waren <.<

Jetzt hab ich halt noch nichts wieder draufgemacht. Kommt aber alles noch zu seiner Zeit ^^


----------



## Kyragan (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab über 7000 tausend Lieder aufm PC und nochn paar YT-Playlists mit vllt 30 Liedern oder so.


----------



## EspCap (22. Oktober 2010)

In iTunes hab ich aktuell 100 Alben, was ca. 20 GB sind... auf dem Rechner noch deutlich mehr, aber das ist ein ziemliches Chaos. Wenn ich mir meinen Mac hole wird das mal ordentlich gemacht


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2010)

Habe 120GB Musik..  aber net auf dem Rechner (:

Sondern auf'm Time Capsule. Kann Ich übrigens von überall aus abrufen mit Mobile Me. Quasi wie ein File Server. Deutschland lädt es etwas länger, aber liegt am Internet.


----------



## EspCap (22. Oktober 2010)

Jupp, so ein schnelles Internet hat schon seine Vorteile... *sigh*


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2010)

Besonders beim WoW Patch hat es schon sein Nutzen gezeigt (:

Wobei war gestern im Apple Store ohne Erfolg, bekommen heute erst das MacBook Air, werde aber vorher anrufen, bevor Ich nochmals sinnlos hinfahre.


----------



## Kyragan (22. Oktober 2010)

11 oder 13 Zoll? Ich find das 11er ja wesentlich schöner.


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> 11 oder 13 Zoll? Ich find das 11er ja wesentlich schöner.




Bin mir noch nicht sicher, hat zumal ein schwächeren Prozessor. Sollte zumindestens World of Warcraft drauf laufen können und die entsprechende Programme, wobei das eher auf den RAM drauf ankommt. iMovie, Aperture, CS5

Nur Ich glaub der Rahmen vom Display ist mir zu dick und leider kein SD Slot


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2010)

_Schreib mir doch endlich mal ne PM Sora :>

Will mal wissen was bei dir los ist usw..

GOGO!!11 _


----------



## Kyragan (22. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bin mir noch nicht sicher, hat zumal ein schwächeren Prozessor. Sollte zumindestens World of Warcraft drauf laufen können und die entsprechende Programme, wobei das eher auf den RAM drauf ankommt. iMovie, Aperture, CS5
> 
> Nur Ich glaub der Rahmen vom Display ist mir zu dick und leider kein SD Slot



Ist natürlich ne Frage wofür mans braucht. Ich persönlich würde mir das MB Air auch nur kaufen, wenn ich nen vollwertiges weiteres Gerät hätte und das MacBook Air dann als reines Mobilgerät nutzen. Ich denke deine Ansprüche werden beide MBAs nicht erfüllen können.


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2010)

Okay werde Ich machen (: Ist ja Wochenende jetzt yay!

Ich stehe ja auch eher auf so kleine origenelle Sachen. iPhone dünn wie sonst was, iPad genauso nur noch Macbook Air


----------



## Nebola (22. Oktober 2010)

326 Songs. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Kyragan (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich find das Air ja auch schick, aber imo ists kein vollwertiges Gerät. Also schon, aber die Leistung ist für den alltäglichen Gebrauch unterwegs UND zuhaus imo zu gering. Für unterwegs genau perfekt. War ja abzusehen, dass es sich in dieser Region befinden aber wenn ich wie du nen MB Pro hätte oder wie ich ein normales MB würde ich glaub nicht wirklich drüber nachdenken.


----------



## EspCap (22. Oktober 2010)

Wie war das gerade bei BuS200? 'Software die mehr als 100 Euro kostet läuft nicht auf dem Air'.
Das könnte hinhauen. Mit dem ganzen Adobe-Pro Zeug wird man da sicher nicht wirklich Spaß haben...

Überrascht mich zwar dass du dir ein Air holst, aber warum nicht.
Würde ich auch, wenn ich schon ein Pro und ein iPad hätte


----------



## Soramac (23. Oktober 2010)

Meinst du den Frontside Bus?


----------



## Soramac (23. Oktober 2010)

So, im Apple Store gewesen, kein MacBook Air. Habe aber vorher angerufen (alles so Helden) , dennoch hat mir ein Mitarbeiter ein MacBook Air gebracht , dass morgen zur Vorstellung genutzt wird, weil die Daten und Software 8 Stunden braucht zum installieren. Deswegen konnte man heute nur kaufen, aber noch nicht betrachten. Aber weil Ich bins.. nein Spass. Die Lautsprecher sind garnicht so schlecht von dem Teil, frage mich immer noch wo genau die verbaut sind, leider keine beleuchtende Tastatur.

Werde es mir mal überlegen, wobei Ich zurzeit eher nach einer Kamera schaue, als nach einem neuen Mac (:


----------



## EspCap (23. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Meinst du den Frontside Bus?



Lol, nein  BuS (Bits und so) ist ein Apple/Mac-Podcast, BuS200 die 200. Folge davon 


http://www.bitsundso.de/


----------



## Soramac (23. Oktober 2010)

Ah, gotcha (:


----------



## Soramac (27. Oktober 2010)

http://www.macwelt.d...zweites_folgt/1


Immer schön die Dinger in die Wüste geklatscht (: Mich wundert nur Macwelt schreibt es hat 1 Milliarde gekostet und in dem YouTube Video steht 1 Billion.


----------



## Lari (27. Oktober 2010)

1 Billion im englischen = 1 Milliarde im deutschen.

Schlagt mich, wenn ich irre.


----------



## EspCap (27. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> 1 Billion im englischen = 1 Milliarde im deutschen.
> 
> Schlagt mich, wenn ich irre.



Korrekt


----------



## Kyragan (27. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt schon so, jo.


----------



## Soramac (28. Oktober 2010)

Ah.. okay. Mein Fehler.


----------



## EspCap (5. November 2010)

Ab Februar 2011 gibt es keinen Xserve mehr von Apple - die einzigen Macs die standardmäßig mit OS X Server kommen können sind dann der Mac Mini und Mac Pro.

http://images.apple.com/xserve/pdf/L422277A_Xserve_Guide.pdf



> Apple is transitioning away from Xserve. Xserve will be available for order through January 31, 2011. After that date, customers looking to upgrade, replace, or supplement existing Xserve systems with new Apple hardware have the following two server
> solutions to choose from.




Wirft irgendwie die Frage auf, was Apple selbst dann an Servern in ihren Rechenzentren verwendet. Minis und Pros? Wohl kaum. Windows-Server? Wohl kaum. Hackintosh-Server?


----------



## Independent (5. November 2010)

Ordentliche Computer?


----------



## EspCap (5. November 2010)

Definiere 'ordentliche Computer'?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (5. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wirft irgendwie die Frage auf, was Apple selbst dann an Servern in ihren Rechenzentren verwendet. Minis und Pros? Wohl kaum. Windows-Server? Wohl kaum. Hackintosh-Server?



Wahrscheinlich eher UNIX, Linux und für machen Applikationen Windows Server, das was man eben so im RZ findet...bis jetzt hab ich in noch keinem RZ einen OSX Server stehen sehen


----------



## EspCap (5. November 2010)

Ich auch nicht, aber zumindest bei Apple selbst stehen aktuell garantiert einige OS X Server rum 



Aber dass Apple Linux oder Windows nimmt wenn sie ein eigenes Server-OS haben glaub ich einfach nicht.
Vielleicht machen sie dann auch mit Mac Minis weiter, Rackmounts dafür gibt es ja...


----------



## Slox (5. November 2010)

Kennt sich einer richtig, richtig gut mit numbers aus?


----------



## Klos1 (5. November 2010)

Was ist "numbers"? Kann man das essen?


----------



## EspCap (5. November 2010)

Das Excel von Apple  Und nein, leider nicht. 
Kyra oder Sora vielleicht...


----------



## Kyragan (5. November 2010)

Numbers? Nie genutzt. Über Excel geht eh nix!


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2010)

Um was gehts denn, Slox?

Ich glaube weiterhin das Apple Ihre Server nutzt und selbst noch produziert. Nur es kaufen anscheinend zu wenige Firmen diese Xserve das es keinen Sinn macht, dort weiter zu investieren, Hardware zu verbessern und zu produzieren fuer den Verbraucher.


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. November 2010)

Hi, Leute. Ich hoffe, dass ich hier nicht eure schöne Diskussion mit meinem Anliegen torpediere. Falls folgendes bereits besprochen wurde, so verweise man mich bitte dorthin. Ich wollte mir jetzt nicht alle 71 Seiten durchlesen.

 Folgendes: Mein Vater ist immer mal in Amerika unterwegs und hat mich gestern gefragt, ob ich ein iPad haben will (als Weihnachts u. Geburtstagsgeschenk versteht sich).
 Als das iPad relativ neu war habe ich überhaupt nichts davon gehalten, war sogar ein iPad Hasser. Seit ich es bei einem Kumpel erlebt habe, finde ich es garnicht so übel.
 Wir lernen öfters Mathe zusammen (als LK Lerngruppe) und da hat das iPad auch ein paar nützliche Apps auf Lager. Einer zeichnet z.B. einen Graphen und kann das Gerät
 schön rumreichen für die anderen. Das hat mir sehr gefallen! Außerdem habe ich einige englische Zeitschriften abonniert, welche man auch aufs iPad bekommen könnte. Dies
 ist sehr praktisch, wenn man unterwegs ist. Internet würde ich am liebsten auch immer dabei haben.

 Warum ich kein iPhone will: Ein anderer Kollege meinte zu mir, dass ich mir doch das iPhone 4 für 39€ mehr kaufen solle. Das kommt eher nicht infrage. Ich möchte Handy
 und Entertainment usw. gerne getrennt haben, da ich kein Multifunktionstelefon mit 1 Tag Akkulaufzeit gebrauchen kann. Außerdem eignet sich das iPhone mMn eher fürs
 schnell Surfen unterwegs, falls man dringend irgendetwas braucht. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen gemütlich an so einem kleinen Bildschirm zu hocken...

Wenn, dann würde ich mir das iPad mit 32gb und 3g Funktion holen.

Meint ihr, dass ein iPad für die o.g. Anforderungen geeignet ist oder vielmehr ob die o.g. Anforderungen reichen um ein iPad zu rechtfertigen?

Gerne könnt ihr auch eure Meinung zum iPad mitteilen. Bitte aber nur Leute die eins haben oder schonmal bedient haben.


----------



## EspCap (20. November 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Meint ihr, dass ein iPad für die o.g. Anforderungen geeignet ist oder vielmehr ob die o.g. Anforderungen reichen um ein iPad zu rechtfertigen?
> [/font]



Na aber auf jeden Fall. Surfen macht wirklich unglaublich Spaß auf dem iPad, eine bessere 'Surf Experience' bekommt man nirgends. 
Und wie du ja bereits gesagt hast - es gibt unglaublich viele nützliche und unterhaltsame Apps für die verschiedensten Anwendungsfälle. 
Und die Akkulaufzeit ist beim iPad wirklich enorm lang, das kann man durchaus 10 Stunden am Stück benutzten ohne einer Steckdose näher zu kommen. 

Aber: Das iPad 2 ist bereits in Produktion, das Release wird für Q1 2011 erwartet. Ist also ein bisschen ein ungünstiger Zeitpunkt für einen Neukauf... wenn dein Vater immer mal wieder in Amerika ist könntest du dir ja auch das iPad 2 wünschen, sobald es erscheint. Neue Features die dafür erwartet sind wären mehr RAM, zwei Kameras, eventuell eine bessere Auflösung und eine schnellere CPU. Wären also durchaus genug Argumente zu warten 

Ich werd mir im Sommer höchstwahrscheinlich auch ein iPad 2 kaufen, vorher ist das Geld dafür leider nicht da.


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. November 2010)

Mit so etwas habe ich fast gerechnet. Allerdings ist dieses Pad dann wahrscheinlich auch nur ein Jahr lang aktuell, so wie das mit Apple Produkten immer ist. Das iPhone 3Gs z.B. wird immernoch verkauft, obwohl es bereits das 4 gibt.


----------



## EspCap (20. November 2010)

Jopp, das 3GS ist ja auch immer noch ein gutes Gerät, und wird es auch das iPad 1G sein wenn das 2G rauskommt. Trotzdem würde ich persönlich lieber warten, wenn es irgendwie möglich ist. 512 MB RAM würden dem Pad z.B. definitiv nicht schaden, auch wenn es mit 256 bereits sehr gut läuft.


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. November 2010)

Allerdings wird das iPad 2 dann auch einiges mehr kosten als das erste und ich finde den Preis für das aktuelle Modell schon etwas hoch. Außerdem denke ich nicht, dass ich die facetime Kamera so sehr bräuchte...
Ich finde Apple entwertet seine Produkte selbst ein bisschen mit dieser permanenten Neuproduktion.


----------



## EspCap (20. November 2010)

Wird es nicht  Apple Produkte haben fast immer den gleichen Preis. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen kostet eine Folgegeneration fast immer das gleiche wie die vorherige. Die alte wird dann billiger, aber die neue wird nicht (merklich) teurer. Das ist beim iPod Touch so, beim iPhone, bei den meisten Macs auch und wird auf beim iPad nicht anders sein. 

Und naja - 1 Update/Jahr pro Produkt wird von vielen noch als viel zu wenig angesehen. Samsung/HTC bauen ja auch unzählige neue Geräte pro Jahr, bei Apple fällt das aufgrund der kleinen Produktpalette eben eher auf.


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2010)

_Link geht nicht __

Damit Klos und Renowasweissich wieder mal nen Kommentar abgeben können.. 

/Edit : Dann halt der http://www.netzwelt.de/news/84780-weiss-iphone-4-17-jaehriger-schafft-unmoegliche.html
_


----------



## EspCap (20. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> /Edit : Dann halt der http://www.netzwelt....nmoegliche.html_



Hatten wir ja neulich schon in irgendeinem Thread  

Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange der das noch macht. Und vorallem was er bzw. sein Kontakt in Shenzen in den Jahren danach macht...
Vermutlich wird eine saftige Geldstrafe noch das harmloseste sein, wenn das auffliegt. Legal besorgen lassen sich die Teile wohl eher weniger.


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2010)

_Stimmt schon..nur seh ich das geflame so gern ._._


----------



## Klos1 (20. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Allerdings wird das iPad 2 dann auch einiges mehr kosten als das erste und ich finde den Preis für das aktuelle Modell schon etwas hoch. Außerdem denke ich nicht, dass ich die facetime Kamera so sehr bräuchte...
> Ich finde Apple entwertet seine Produkte selbst ein bisschen mit dieser permanenten Neuproduktion.



Was glaubst du, warum die das machen? Ist doch alles nur Taktik, um noch mehr Geld zu verdienen. Sie servieren dir ständig neue Versionen in kleinen Häppchen, die dann kleinere Verbesserungen aufweisen, die gerade groß genug sind, um eine neue Serie zu rechtfertigen. Und Leute, die immmer nur das Neueste haben wollen, kaufen sich dann halt innerhalb von zwei Jahren zwei IPads, anstelle von einem. Und deren gibt es genug. Das ist eine gängige Masche und Apple sind nicht die einzigsten, die offensichtlich so verfahren. 

Du siehst also, dass es prinzipiell für eine Firma eher von Vorteil ist, wenn die Produktpalette früh erneuert wird. Die meisten Menschen neigen nun mal dazu, ständig das neueste haben zu wollen. Erstrecht, wenn es um Technik geht. Ich seh es doch bei meinen Freunden. Da hat jeder prinzipiell die neueste Version vom IPhone am Start.



painschkes schrieb:


> _Stimmt schon..nur seh ich das geflame so gern ._._



Wieso ist alles ein Flame, sobald es gegen Apple geht? Das mit den Antennen ist doch absolut berechtigte Kritik. Gut, hat an dieser Stelle keiner danach gefragt, dennoch seh ich das nicht als Flame. Wäre das gleiche, wenn ich jeden von euch als übelsten Fanboy bezeichnen würde, sobald er sich lobend über irgendein Apple-Produkt äußert.


----------



## EspCap (20. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Die meisten Menschen neigen nun mal dazu, ständig das neueste haben zu wollen. Erstrecht, wenn es um Technik geht.



Wäre das nicht so gäbs gar keine Innovation/Verbesserung  

Dann würden wir heute noch Röhrenfernseher haben.
'Warum was neues, das reicht doch vollkommen.'


----------



## Soramac (20. November 2010)

Ich besitze auch das iPad 32GB mit 3G und bin ebenfalls sehr zufrieden damit, auch mit der Größe des Displays, kleiner würde Ich es jetzt nicht umbedingt haben wolen und größer auch nicht. Facetime mag zwar dann eine nette Sache sein, aber du brauchst natuerlich auch die Leute dafür. 

1. Ist ein Wlan Netzwerk notwendig, man kann also nicht mit dem 3G Netz Facetime nutzen. Die meiste Zeit wo Ich ein Wlan-Netzwerk habe ist zuhause und da brauch ich kein Facetime. 

und 2. finde Ich es mit einem iPad etwas umständlich so eine Kamera und überhaupt zwei Kamers zum fotografieren.. kommt für mich nicht in den Sinn.

3. Was für mich dann wichtig wäre ist die Leistung, wie das iPhone ein RAM Update von 256MB auf 512MB und eventuell ein besseren Prozessor, wobei Ich daran zweifel, denn angeblich wird es ein kleineres Display besitzen und brauch dem entsprechend keine bessere Leistung, eventuell nur ein besseren RAM Speicher  zum fotografieren und Facetime.

Vielleicht wird es dann auch einen USB Anschluss haben und etwas weniger wiegen.


----------



## EspCap (20. November 2010)

Ein kleineres Display? No way. Steve hat 7"-Tablets nicht umsonst DOA genannt  

Apple hat neulich ja ein Patent für ein Carbonfaser-Unibody angemeldet und auf dem Patentschein war eindeutig ein iPad-Gehäuse zu sehen. Aber das sehen wir sicher erst in der dritten oder vierten Generation.


----------



## Klos1 (20. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht so gäbs gar keine Innovation/Verbesserung
> 
> Dann würden wir heute noch Röhrenfernseher haben.
> 'Warum was neues, das reicht doch vollkommen.'



Irgendwann werden wir an unseren Innovationen zugrunde gehen.  Und der Staat, bzw. die wirklichen Machthaber hinter der Fassade werden die Technik immer mehr und mehr gegen uns richten, um Kontrolle auszuüben. Du kannst doch mit deiner ganzen Technik jetzt schon nirgendwo mehr hingehen, ohne auf den Meter genau lokalisiert werden zu können. So ziemlich alles, was du inzwischen machst, hinterlässt Spuren.
Bald wird selbst der leiseste Furz im Klo nicht mehr verborgen bleiben. Das alles wird ganz böse ändern. Und Apple ist die Machtzentrale. Von da aus werden die bösen Männer die Welt unterjochen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. November 2010)

Hmm,

also das iPad ist doch schon sau schnell, was kann denn da noch merklich verbessert werden? Sehen wir mal von Facetime und den Kameras ab, Größe des Displays ist auch gut so. Macht es dann Sinn noch 3-4 Monate auf das nächste iPad zu warten?


----------



## Klos1 (20. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hmm,
> 
> also das iPad ist doch schon sau schnell, was kann denn da noch merklich verbessert werden? Sehen wir mal von Facetime und den Kameras ab, Größe des Displays ist auch gut so. Macht es dann Sinn noch 3-4 Monate auf das nächste iPad zu warten?



Diese Frage kannst du dir doch nur selbst beantworten. Google nach Neuerungen beim IPad 2, überlege, ob du sie in irgendeiner Weise brauchen könntest und schon hast du diese Frage beantwortet.


----------



## Soramac (20. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hmm,
> 
> also das iPad ist doch schon sau schnell, was kann denn da noch merklich verbessert werden? Sehen wir mal von Facetime und den Kameras ab, Größe des Displays ist auch gut so. Macht es dann Sinn noch 3-4 Monate auf das nächste iPad zu warten?




Ich glaube es wird keine große Erneuerung geben, außer eine Kamera zu Facetime.  Wird quasi wie das iPhone 3G zu 3GS werden und kein Änderung von iPhone 3GS zu iPhone 4G

Wenn dein Vater es jetzt besorgen kann und später nicht mehr, würde Ich es mir jetzt holen!


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Diese Frage kannst du dir doch nur selbst beantworten. Google nach Neuerungen beim IPad 2, überlege, ob du sie in irgendeiner Weise brauchen könntest und schon hast du diese Frage beantwortet.



Also bisher habe ich nur Gerüchte gefunden über eine Verkleinerung des Geräts (schlecht), 2 Kameras (brauche ich nicht) und einem USB Anschluss. Außerdem soll es im 2. Quartal 2011 kommen. Das ist ja noch lange hin. Ich denke dass ich lieber der iPad 1 wählen werde.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Also bisher habe ich nur Gerüchte gefunden über eine Verkleinerung des Geräts (schlecht), 2 Kameras (brauche ich nicht) und einem USB Anschluss. Außerdem soll es im 2. Quartal 2011 kommen. Das ist ja noch lange hin. Ich denke dass ich lieber der iPad 1 wählen werde.


Ich würde mir mal überlegen, ob es nicht auch was anderes wie das iPad tuen würde. Nur weil dein Vater das jetzt so gesagt hat, würde ich das Angebot nicht gleich wahrnehmen, und mich mal nach Alternativen umschauen. Vllt. würde es was anderes für deine Bedürfnisse auch tun?

Ich will nichts ausreden, ich will es nur mal gesagt haben. Das ist dann doch eine Stange Geld (für mich jedenfalls), wo man auch überlegen sollte.


----------



## Klos1 (20. November 2010)

USB-Anschluss wäre ja schon mal nice. Hätte eigentlich schon beim ersten eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein müssen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> USB-Anschluss wäre ja schon mal nice. Hätte eigentlich schon beim ersten eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein müssen.



Ja das stimmt, ist aber für mich keine sehr gravierende Sache.

@Alkopop: Du hast natürlich Recht, ich würde das iPad nicht einfach nehmen weil es mir angeboten wird. Aus diesem Grund schaue ich mir auch den ganzen Tag Reviews dazu an, frage in diesem Forum nach der Qualität des Pads und den möglichen Einsatzbereichen und morgen gehe ich zu einem Kollegen und schaue es mir nochmal aus der Nähe an. Ein Notebook o.Ä. kommt aber definitiv nicht infrage. Mir gefällt das iPad so wie es ist. Das schnelle Anschalten, unkomplizierte Bedienen und die Geringe Größe. Eine gute Alternative sehe ich bisher nicht.


----------



## b1sh0p (22. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hmm,
> 
> also das iPad ist doch schon sau schnell, was kann denn da noch merklich verbessert werden? Sehen wir mal von Facetime und den Kameras ab, Größe des Displays ist auch gut so. Macht es dann Sinn noch 3-4 Monate auf das nächste iPad zu warten?


Höher Auflösung und stärkerer Kontrast beim Display. Ich dachte bisher auch, das Display wäre geil. Und ich finds auch immer noch super. Aber seit ich mein iPhone 4 hab, muss ich mich erst an die Pixel vom iPad gewöhnen


----------



## EspCap (22. November 2010)

In 20 Minuten gibts iOS 4.2  

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung ob es fürs Fon außer AirPrint und AirPlay was bringt, aber iPad-User (Sora?  ) dürfen sich darauf ja ganz besonders freuen 

Edit: Übrigens: Find My iPhone ist ab heute ein kostenloser Service, man braucht keinen MobileMe-Account mehr. Man muss dafür seine Apple-ID auf einem Gerät der neusten Generation (iPad, iPhone 4, iPod Touch 4G) registrieren, auf älteren Geräten geht es nicht. Danach kann man Find my iPhone aber auf allen Gerät nutzen.


----------



## Soramac (22. November 2010)

EspCap du hast mein Tag gerettet, als Ich das gelesen habe (:

Habe jetzt nicht damit gerechnet, dass es heute erscheint, also gleich mal wenn Ich nach Hause komme, das Update ziehen und auf dem iPad installieren!
und das mit dem Find my iPhone ist auch eine sehr feine Sache.


----------



## EspCap (22. November 2010)

Ich habs auf dem Nachhauseweg bei Twitter gelesen, in meiner ganzen Timeline war nichts anderes mehr 

Bei mir dauerts vermutlich wieder 4-5 Stunden, aber ich lads auf jeden Fall auch noch heute


----------



## Soramac (22. November 2010)

Hehe, muss mich auch mal mehr bemuehen in Twitter, also mal aktiver werden. Facebook ist eigentlich nur fuer Freunde irgendwelche Statusmeldungen, bei Twitter kriegt man viel mehr mit und da schreiben auch private Leute viel mehr als bei Facebook, weil nicht jeder immer kommentiert werden moechte.

Wie heisst du auf Twitter?

Bei mir wirds denk Ich mal 30 Minuten dauern, je nachdem wie Gross es ist und in 2 Wochen gibts Cataclysm yay!


----------



## EspCap (22. November 2010)

Espcap, wie hier


----------



## Soramac (22. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Espcap, wie hier




Hab dich! , nur noch 12 Minuten, dann Schule aus, 40 Minuten Heimfahrt und dann kann Ich endlich 4.2 downloaden!


----------



## EspCap (22. November 2010)

Oh geil, bei 300 MB abgebrochen. Dann eben doch morgen.


----------



## Carcharoth (22. November 2010)

Ich habs seit ca. 4 Tagen... *g*

und find my iPhone ist toll =)


----------



## Nebola (22. November 2010)

Morgen krieg ich meins auch


----------



## Soramac (23. November 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich habs seit ca. 4 Tagen... *g*
> 
> und find my iPhone ist toll =)



Ich hab halt schon find my iPhone lange, weil Ich Mobile Me Nutzer bin und eigentlich total ein Angeber bin und deswegen jetzt auch wieder gehen werde (:


----------



## Dabow (23. November 2010)

Hey ihr Lieben 

Ich suche ein App ( muss nicht kostenlos sein )
die mir alles rund um die Welt ( News ) aufs iPhone pushed

kennt da jmd. was nützliches ?

Am liebsten eine App, in der man konfigurieren kann - welche News gepushed werden.
z.B only " Technik " News

Danke


----------



## Nebola (23. November 2010)

Yeah!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (23. November 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Yeah!





ihhh ein iPhone 4 *pfui* das liegt so ekelhaft in der Hand, schlimm 
trotzdem GZ  das Gerät an sich ist klasse 
ich bin aber absolut kein Fan von dem ganzen Glas gedöns.

Ich warte aufs 5er :-) solang bleib ich meinem Klassik iPhone der 1.sten Gen. treu


----------



## Kyragan (25. November 2010)

Ich habe gerade einen weiteren Grund entdeckt kein iPad zu kaufen.

Die (sonst so seriösem  ) web.de-News zeigen unsere Bundes-Angie, wie sie im Bundestag mit ihrem iPad rumhantiert. Wenn die eins hat, will ich keins!


----------



## Ogil (25. November 2010)

Was daran liegt, dass Laptops im Bundestag laut Geschaeftsordnung untersagt sind und Tablets ausdruecklich nicht.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (3. Dezember 2010)

Ist doch egal woran das liegt. Wenn die Obersau der Regierung ein iPad hat, dann will ich auch keins^^.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Dezember 2010)

Kennt jemand gute Einsteiger-Handy's mit Android? Ein Kumpel wollte sich eigentlich das Vivaz kaufen, willst jetzt aber nicht mehr weil dort Symbian drauf ist und sucht eine Alternative. Die kosten sollten maximal 200€ gebraucht sein ;D


----------



## Shefanix (3. Dezember 2010)

Verdammt falscher Thread + Doppelpost xD


----------



## Sugarwarlock (16. Dezember 2010)

@ Die News App.

Nimm einfach CNN und für Technik zeugt Gulli. Eins für Alles kenn ich nicht.

Freut ihr euch eigentlich schon auf Mac OS X Lion? &#63743;

@ 

* Shefanix*

Du hast nerven in einem Apple-Thread nach Android zu fragen...^^


----------



## EspCap (16. Dezember 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Du hast nerven in einem Apple-Thread nach Android zu fragen...^^
> [/font]



Naja, zumindest ich finde Android auch ziemlich schick. Wie ich neulich schon in irgendeinem Thread erwähnt habe, wenn es in Deutschland ein ordentliches 4G Netz geben würde, hätte es bei mir durchaus auch ein EVO 4G werden können.

Bis Lion rauskommt werd ich dann höchstwahrscheinlich auch meinen Mac haben  
Bisher finde ich es aber relativ uninteressant, viel mehr als eine iOS-ierung hat man bisher nicht gesehen. Wenn es dabei bleibt wäre es irgendwie ein bisschen schade. Der Mac AppStore ist nett, aber das gibts ja auch unter SnowLeo in ein paar Wochen.


----------



## Soramac (16. Dezember 2010)

Betone hier aber bitte ''ordentliches 4G Netz'' wie es sich hier in US bereits rausgestellt hat, kann man das Netz nicht 4G nennen, weil es 1. die Leistung nicht liefert und 2. viel zu langsam ist. Bevor überhaupt ein anständiges 4G Netz an Start kommt, wird noch eine Weile vergehen müssen.


----------



## Ennia (17. Dezember 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Betone hier aber bitte ''ordentliches 4G Netz'' wie es sich hier in US bereits rausgestellt hat, kann man das Netz nicht 4G nennen, weil es 1. die Leistung nicht liefert und 2. viel zu langsam ist. Bevor überhaupt ein anständiges 4G Netz an Start kommt, wird noch eine Weile vergehen müssen.



IEEE 802.11m bzw. 802.11e gibt es noch garnicht. Man kann "4G" zwar einfach auf die bereits vorhandene UMTS-Technik aufsetzen, aber die Sendemastenanzahl muss noch um einiges erhöht werden um irgendwann 100MBit/s am Handy oder bis zu 1Gbit/s stationär nutzen zu können. Es ist noch in keinem Land der Erde flächendeckend, komerziell nutzbar.

Außerdem hasse ich die tatsache, dass es jetzt in 4G umgetauft wurde!! Was soll das? Seit 2005 ist die Rede von WiMAX bzw. Mobile-WiMAX!!


----------



## Sugarwarlock (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe nur, dass der MacStore nicht Pflicht wird. Das würde mich traurig machen als entwickler weil mich diese geplante Beschneidung von Apple tierisch ankotzt und es wäre doch schade, wenn man sein erstes eigenes Minispiel nicht einfach so verteilen kann. BTW: Ich plane nen molten core atari minispiel klon für mac os x. Am 20. kommt mein Buch für opengl mit mac os x dann fang ich mal an =P. Multiplayer ist auch geplant. Falls ihr Anregungen habt, schreibt mir eine PM.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Dezember 2010)

Was entwickelst du denn so beruflich, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Sugarwarlock (18. Dezember 2010)

Momentan noch nicht beruflich. Fange nächstes Jahr erst das Studium an. Aber ich glaube jeder der schonmal was im AppStore veröffentlichen wollte hat sich schonmal über die Richtlinien aufgeregt. Sollte jemand durch meinen Post denken, dass ich professioneller Softwareentwickler wäre, tut mir das leid =P.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Dezember 2010)

Achso...naja, hab nur interessehalber gefragt, weil ich auch in der Branche tätig bin. Allerdings nicht studiert, sondern nur als gelernter FA / Anwendungsentwicklung. Deswegen hat es mich halt interessiert.
Programmierung von Spielen hab ich mir privat auch schon angeschaut, ist aber nicht so mein Fall. Außerdem stoße ich da mit meinen Wirtschaftsschulabschluss schnell an meine mathematischen Grenzen, wenn es in Richtung 3D geht. Da müsste ich mir vieles erst aneignen und da hab ich keinen Bock drauf. Gibt eh schon immer genug was man sich anschauen könnte/sollte, da tue ich mir das nicht auch noch an. Ursprünglich sollte die Reise bei mir auch mal wo ganz anders hingehen. Aber naja, wie das Leben so spielt.


----------



## Soramac (18. Dezember 2010)

Spieleentwickler haben Schlafstörungen und schlafen viel zu wenig, laut einer Studie in Indien .. (:

Also ist besser so Klos.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

Heh Leute

Bin ziemlich neu bei Apple Sachen und hab ein paar Fragen:

Wie geht beim Mac kopieren und einfügen?
 Kann man bei Safari die Internet Seite vergrößern(halt das die Seite übers ganze Bild geht)?


----------



## Soramak (26. Dezember 2010)

Kopieren CMD+C

Einfügen CMD+V

die Seite kannst du ganz unten rechts groß ziehen, aber nur bis zum Dock hin. oder ggf. Dock ausblenden, dann über das ganze Bild.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

Danke dir,schön das Buffed so eine gute Community hat!


----------



## Shourijo (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, habe mir nun auch mal iPhone 3GS mit 16GB gegönnt  Hoffe dass es auch bald ankommt.

Nun will ich nicht, dass es auf dem Back Cover Kratzer bekommt und wollte es dehalb mit einer Silikon Schale schützen.

Könnt ihr mir da welche empfehlen?


----------



## suntor (1. Januar 2011)

Schönen Abend alle zusammen und ein frohes neues Jahr erstmal  

Ich habe folgendes problem an Silvester hat ein freund von mir ausversehen etwas Wein auf mein MACBOOK gekippt,
was ich aber erst später erfahren habe...leider

jetzt hab ich folgendes problem er geht an ist wunderbar dachte ich, doch es wird angezeigt das kein akku drin ist (angeblich) und er ist bisschen langsamer geworden.

kann mir dabei jmd vill helfen?
MfG


----------



## EspCap (1. Januar 2011)

Könnte sein dass der Akku einfach über den Jordan ist... ich würde einfach mal einen Termin an der Genius-Bar machen und das von einem Techniker anschauen lassen. 
Am besten lässt du es erstmal aus, bei Flüssigkeitsschäden sollte man vorsichtig sein.


----------



## suntor (1. Januar 2011)

Und was meinst du kann das sehr teuer werden? 
weil ich hab halt angst das alle meine Uni sachen meine verträge halt dies und das dann auf einmal weg sind....kann das auch passieren??
wenn ja könnte man die wieder beschaffen?


----------



## Soramak (1. Januar 2011)

Nunja, die Festplatte kannst du ausbauen. Das kein Problem, die könnte man ggf. an einen anderen mac einbauen oder einfach in einen Apple Laden spazieren und sich die Daten sichern lassen.


----------



## Carcharoth (1. Januar 2011)

Haftpflichtversicherung? Vielleicht hilft die auch weiter


----------



## suntor (2. Januar 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Haftpflichtversicherung? Vielleicht hilft die auch weiter





ja hab ich mir auch überlegt aber ich weiß nicht wie das den genau gemacht werden soll? 
also ja hallo mein freund hat was über mein macbook gekippt krieg ich jetzt ein ganz neuen oddr nur die reperatur bezahlt? oder nur ein gewissen teil?


----------



## Klos1 (2. Januar 2011)

Das muss dein Freund machen mit seiner Haftpflichtversicherung. Deine Haftpflichtversicherung macht nur etwas, wenn du was kaputt gemacht hast. Und ja, du würdest den dann erstattet bekommen. Vermutlich aber eher die Reparatur.
Kommt halt darauf an, was nun im Arsch ist.


----------



## Soramak (2. Januar 2011)

Irgendwie finde Ich es lächerlich.. früher haben alle rumgemeckert iPhone kein Flash aahhh ahhh..  hilfe hilfe.

aber nun hat das HTC HD7 auch keine Flash Unterstützung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Januar 2011)

Wer braucht schon Windows Phone 7? 

Das OS hat imo noch viel zu viele Macken.


----------



## Ogil (2. Januar 2011)

Windows Phone 7 ist ja auch ein Riesen-Fail. Zu spaet, die Kunden hatten schlechte Windows-Phone-Erfahrungen in der Vergangenheit und haben in der Zwischenzeit Kontakt mit besseren Alternativen (iOS, Android) gehabt. Mal schauen, wann der Support eingestellt wird


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Januar 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon Windows Phone 7?
> 
> Das OS hat imo noch viel zu viele Macken.



Und kein Copypaste. Mwahaha ^^


So, Frage:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KaHNLR6Aac&feature=related
Die orangen Deckeldinger bei 2:50
Wie krieg ich die weg?

Mein MacMini macht beim booten nur noch 3x Piep was laut Foren auf defekte RAM deuten lässt. Angeblich reichts wenn man sie kurz rausnimmt und wieder reinsteckt. Wenn ich das verdammte Ding aufkriegen würd... *g*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Januar 2011)

Über Copypaste müss die iPhone Nutzer aber nicht reden, kam ja auch erst viel später über iOS update dazu.


----------



## Nebola (3. Januar 2011)

Später > Nie


----------



## Kyragan (4. Januar 2011)

Naja eine Ausschneiden-Funktion hat selbst OS X im Finder noch nicht. Kein Wunder, dass es ne Weile gedauert hat bis Copy&Paste im iPhone angekommen sind.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Januar 2011)

Yeah, mein MacMini rennt wieder.

Irgendwie ist ne Schraube von der HDD auf nen RAM-Riegel gefallen und hat den damit getötet. Nun läuft die Kiste mit nur noch 1GB (2GB sind bestellt). Den (noch laufenden) 1GB-Riegel hau ich wohl auf eBay... is mir zu riskant den 2GB-Riegel in den oberen Slot zu bauen, vllt. ist der auch kaputt. Und 2GB reichen für die Kiste eigentlich ;D


Frage: WIE ZUM TEUFEL kann sowas passieren... die wird wohl kaum durch Vibrationen runtergefallen sein.


----------



## painschkes (8. Januar 2011)

_Zuviel mit'm Banhammer drauf rumgehauen? _


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Januar 2011)

Könnte sein... *g*


----------



## EspCap (12. Januar 2011)

Hotspot für GSM-iFons inc! 

http://www.fscklog.com/2011/01/ios-43-beta-hotspot-neue-ipad-gesten-mehr-airplay-video-iphone-3g-f%C3%A4llt-raus.html#tpe-action-posted-6a00d83451c7b569e20147e18443c2970b

(Wurde auch Zeit)


----------



## Carcharoth (1. März 2011)

Seid ihr alle tot?
MacBook Release und keine Sau schreibt hier was oO
wtf? *g*


----------



## NexxLoL (2. März 2011)

Möglicherweise fehlen uns für dieses Göttergeschenk auch einfach nur die Worte


----------



## EspCap (2. März 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Seid ihr alle tot?
> MacBook Release und keine Sau schreibt hier was oO
> wtf? *g*



Ich hab eins bestellt, mit etwas Glück kommt es noch diese Woche


----------



## NexxLoL (2. März 2011)

Dann musst du aber auch ein ordentliches Review von dem Ding schreiben  Mich würde insbesondere mal die Sache mit Thunderbolt interessieren...

Leider fehlt mir als Schüler die Asche für solche Luxusgüter


----------



## EspCap (2. März 2011)

Hab ich vor  Thunderbolt werde ich in Ermangelung eines entsprechenden Geräts leider nicht wirklich testen können, aber sobald es für diese schicke Schnittstelle mal bezahlbare Festplatten gibt werde ich mir das mit Sicherheit genauer anschauen. 

Ansonsten hängt an dem Port eben mein Monitor


----------



## Kyragan (2. März 2011)

Heute ist offizielle iPad 2 Präsentation, oder?


----------



## NexxLoL (2. März 2011)

Da liegst du richtig.
http://www.apple-inside.de/?p=4767


----------



## Damatadore (2. März 2011)

Das wird heute bestimmt interessant 
Wird Steve die Präsentation halten? Es wird ja schon spekuliert^
Wird es ein "One more thing" geben und was könnte es sein? Wobei ich stark glaube, wir werden da das iPad finden.
Vielleicht gibt es ja ein Erscheinungstermin für LION 
[font="'Trebuchet MS"]
[/font]


----------



## EspCap (2. März 2011)

Ja. Und ich darf sie wieder auf dem iPhone schauen, weil mein Mac noch nicht da ist :/ 

Naja, wenigstens der mStand ist schon mal gekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. März 2011)

Ich werd sie aufm MacBook schaun. 19 Uhr ist Start.


----------



## Nebola (2. März 2011)

Ich werd sie bei Engaged irgendwie verfolgen. Sofern ich Lust hab


----------



## EspCap (2. März 2011)

Du hast ein iPhone, schau den Livestream :>


----------



## Nebola (2. März 2011)

Wo ?


----------



## EspCap (2. März 2011)

Apple.com vermutlich unten links, kurz bevor es los geht müsste der Link erscheinen. 

Geht nur auf Apple-Geräten, wegen HTTP-Streaming


----------



## Sugarwarlock (2. März 2011)

"Steve Jobs soll heute im Zuge der Keynote seinen Rücktritt bekanntgeben, sagt zumindest meine Quelle"

benm.at vor 24 minuten bei twitter. entweder hat er einen neuen CEO gefunden oder der Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs ist langsam zu stark.


----------



## Kyragan (2. März 2011)

Event vorbei... so dicke Verbesserungen sinds ja nicht. Die Hauptkritikpunkte sind immer noch da. 
Die Kameras für Facetime/Photobooth braucht eigentlich kein Mensch, Display ist das gleiche.

Es ist dünner (8,8 mm), etwas leichter, wird in 2 Farben (weiß, schwarz) ausgeliefert und hat dabei immer noch 10 h Akkulaufzeit und wird für den gleichen Preis verkauft, wie das alte. Das alte wird im übrigen deutlich billiger. Die CPU ist nun ein "Apple A5", ein Dualcore-Prozessor, der mit 1,2 GHz taktet. Damit ists wohl deutlich schneller als das alte, aber sonst gibts wohl kaum neues.

Sehr nett finde ich dieses Cover, dass mit Magneten hält und wie ich finde ungemein praktisch und schick ist.

Weiterhin nur ein Dock Connector. Kein Thunderbolt, kein USB, kein SD, nix. 

Der Rest war iMovie und Garageband fürs iPad, sowie Facetime. Also das zu erwartende.

Fazit: Wer ein iPad kaufen wollte, wird sich übers iPad freuen. Wer es aber nicht vor hatte, wird wohl nicht unbedingt ein uberfeature finden, dass ihn unbedingt das iPad kaufen lässt.


----------



## EspCap (2. März 2011)

Das weiße iPad sieht fucking epic aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wunderbares Update. Bei Motorola, Samsung und LG wird in diesem Moment geheult.

Edit: Zu RAM wurde kein Wort verloren, oder? Bei dem ganzen iMovie/Garageband geh ich aber mal schwer von 512 MB aus.


Etwas seltsam dass es jetzt keinen Live-Videostream gab. Ich hab's bei Ars und Engadget paralell verfolgt, Ars updated schneller und Engadget hat die besseren Bilder


----------



## Kyragan (2. März 2011)

Ne, nix zum RAM. Kameras sind wohl die gleichen, wie beim iPhone 5. Also 5 MP back, die auch 720p HD@30 fps aufzeichnen kann, Front ist wohl VGA.

Mir gefällt das weiße ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht. Sieht aus wie ein Küchenschneidebrett.


----------



## EspCap (2. März 2011)

Naja, ich muss es auch erstmal live sehen. Aber besonders auf dem Bild auf der iPad-Seite mit Infinity Blade sieht es absolut genial aus 

Was ich etwas wundert, ist dass kein Wort zu den neuen MBPs gesagt wurde.


----------



## Soramac (2. März 2011)

Hhmm, schwierig. Trotz neuem Design, Hardware etc. ist hier glaube ich dennoch die größte Änderung die Software. Mit Multitasking, schnelleres surfen, iMovie, Ordner etc. 

Aber mal zum Design, wenn ich mir gerade mein iPad neben mir betrachte gefällt mir dies doch besser. Mit dem abgerundenten Aluminumgehäuse, nicht diese weggerutschen Knöpfe wie bei dem iPod Touch, wo man fast schon mit dem Fingern hinter dem iPod drücken muss, anstatt nur oben drauf wie beim iPhone 4.
Ist das iPad 2 dennoch abgerundet oder genau so glatt wie das iPhone 4?

Ich weiss nicht, die Lautsprecher sehen auch etwas seltsam aus. Die Kamera mag zwar ein nettes Feature sein, aber seien wir mal ehrlich. Wer benutzt großartig Facetime bei dem iPhone 4? Ich habe das besitzt nur ein einziges mal benutzt, sonst benutze Ich Skype. Glaub das wäre eher der größere Grund für mich, warum ich die Kamera nutzen sollte. 

Zum Filmen und Fotos machen? Sieht etwas dämlich aus oder? 

Prozessor nicht schlecht, mag zwar aber bestimmt auch nur Schwanzvergleich sein, zu den anderen Tablets. Wenn es nicht mehr RAM besitzt, kann ich auch meine Bilder nicht schneller importieren und damit mehr machen. 

Hat sich das Display geändert von LCD auf LED oder war es schon immer LED? 


Dennoch gefällt mir das weisse Design auch ganz gut, aber werde es mir erst im Apple Store anschauen und dann ein kurzes Review schreiben wie beim MacBook Air, falls ich dies überhaupt getan habe (:


----------



## Sugarwarlock (2. März 2011)

Ich warte lieber auf das schwarze iPad. Sieht einfach edler aus als das weiße. Auf genaue RAM-Werte müssen wir wohl auf ifixit warten oder auf den ersten Jailbreak der dann durch SBSettings wieder alles anzeigt.


----------



## Kyragan (2. März 2011)

@Sora Das Hauptproblem, warum Facetime nicht gut funktioniert ist, dass es nur bei WiFi läuft. Warum sollte ich in einem Netzwerk Videotelefonie nutzen wollen, wenn ich zig andere Varianten zur Kommunikation dabei habe. Facetime macht nur Sinn, wenn man es im 3G-Netz nutzen kann und da sträuben sich sämtliche Mobilfunknetzbetreiber des Planeten.

Mich überzeugt das iPad 2 überhaupt nicht, weil es die Schwachpunkte des ersten iPads nicht verbessert und bis auf die CPU keine nennenswerten Neuerungen mitbringt. Wer will ein 9,5" großes Gerät in der Luft halten, um Fotos zu machen oder Videos aufzunehmen? Wie gesagt: Wer vorher eins haben wollte, bekommt ein neu aufgelegtes Gerät. Wer vorher keins wollte, wird auch jetzt keins wollen. Es fehlen die bahnbrechenden Neuerungen, wie vom iPhone 3G aufs 3GS oder von den alten iMacs auf die aktuellen, wie von den Powerbooks auf die MacBook Pros. Es ist einfach nix dabei, was einen völlig umhaut. 8,8 mm gut und schön, aber ganz ehrlich: schlecht in der Hand zu halten war das iPad nie. Ein weiterer Fall von "wir sind dünner, das macht uns einzigartig".

Edit: Das iPad hatte schon immer ein IPS LED Display.


----------



## EspCap (2. März 2011)

Was sind denn deiner Meinung nach die Schwachpunkte? 


Und ehrlich gesagt - vom iPhone 3G aufs 3GS gab es auch keine größeren Neuerungen. Schnellere CPU, doppelter RAM, schnelleres UMTS, Kompass, bessere Kamera.


----------



## Soramac (2. März 2011)

Yep, das ist dass Problem. Bin dann etwas mit meinem iPhone 4 aus dem Haus rausgelaufen und dann ist natürlich an einer gewissen Stellen der Wlan Signal weg und dann steht man da und denkt sich: Scheisse 3G wird ja garnicht unterstützt und ab diesem Punkt finde ich es auch einfach nutzlos.

Nur mal aus Neugier was war für dich denn eine große Neuerung vom iPhone 3G auf das 3GS von 2x mehr Performance und Videos aufnehmen, gabs da keine großen Änderungen. 

Alles klar, wäre für mich ein Grund gewesen, wenn das iPad 2 ein besseres Display besitzt, aber anscheinend nicht. Das lächerlichste war als ich bei Chip den liveticker verfolgt habe, weil ich in der Schule nicht endgadget besuchen kann. Hat Chip gemeint: Ein komplett neues Design.

Aus meiner Sicht sehe ich da nicht neues (:


----------



## Kyragan (2. März 2011)

Die Kombination aus schnellerer CPU und verdoppeltem RAM hat das 3GS aber deutlich schneller werden lassen, was imo ein sehr großer Mehrwert war. Sollte sich beim iPad herausstellen, dass der RAM nicht gewachsen ist, kannst du die CPU wegschmeißen, weil der RAM limitiert. 

Schwachpunkte: Konnektivität. Kein USB, kein SD-Slot. Besonders USB liegt schwer im Magen, darauf verzichte ich bei mobilen Geräten absolut ungern, um nicht zu sagen: Kein USB, kein Kauf. Unabhängig vom Kontostand. Außerdem halte ich kleinerer interner Speicher + SD-Erweiterung für sinnvoller. Erstens weil ich mehrere Speichermedien nutzen kann und somit theoretisch überhaupt nicht begrenzt bin, bin flexibler und es ist deutlich günstiger. Der Aufpreis für die Speichergrößen beträgt mindestens 100 USD. Eine 32 GB Speicherkarte findet sich für 16 Euro im Netz.


----------



## Soramac (2. März 2011)

Liegt halt daran, weil der Speicher direkt verbaut ist und somit keine Erweiterung möglich. USB und SD-Slot hat man ja , mit dem Kit für 29,99 Euro. Angemessner Preis und für mich bis jetzt sehr lohnenswert gewesen. Der RAM des iPad liegt bei 256MB und denke mal wird nur bis 512MB erweitert werden. Befindet sich damit dann auf den selben Stand wie das iPhone 4.


----------



## Kyragan (2. März 2011)

Eben daran liegt es und das stößt mir auf. Ich kanns in ähnlichen Geräten eben konstenlos haben. Bei Apple zahl ich für so ne Sache 30 €. Da krieg ich fast 2 SD-Karten für.


----------



## Soramac (2. März 2011)

Kommt drauf an wie man es gerne haben möchte.. also im Bezug jetzt auf das iPad. Weil somit gefällt mir das Design eben schöner, nur 1 Schnittstelle und daran kann ich ein USB Slot und ein SD-Karte anschließen. Denn persönlich würde ich gerne am Rechner nur 1 Schnittstelle haben, aber daran alles mögliche anschließen können. Nur wäre dann der Kaufpreis für all diese Adapter etwas zu teuer. Somit sparste aber Platz und hast ein sauberes Design.

Zwar ist es etwas unschön unterwegs , irgendwelche Adapter aus der Tasche zu kramen und dann da anschließen, den Stecker da rein usw. Da wäre in diesem Fall eine Schnittstelle im Gehäuse eingebaut praktischer, aber da ich solche Arbeiten eh nur zuhause mache, stört es keinen. Denn hinter vielen Rechnern zuhause sieht es bei einigen auch nicht besser aus.


----------



## Kyragan (2. März 2011)

Ich mag ja auch stimmige Designs, aber eins sollte immer klar sein: form follows function.

Andersrum wirds Brühe, imo.


----------



## Soramac (2. März 2011)

Wie gesagt: Ich werde mir das iPad 2 in den Tagen anschauen im Apple Store, sofern es zum betrachten schon da ist und dann ein kleines Reviews im Vergleich zum normalen iPad schreiben.

Aber eins kann ich schon gleich sagen. Von der Kamera wird man kein Unterschied festellen zwischen den beiden iPad's, denn iOS 4.3 ist sowohl auf beiden vorhanden.


----------



## EspCap (2. März 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die Kombination aus schnellerer CPU und verdoppeltem RAM hat das 3GS aber deutlich schneller werden lassen, was imo ein sehr großer Mehrwert war. Sollte sich beim iPad herausstellen, dass der RAM nicht gewachsen ist, kannst du die CPU wegschmeißen, weil der RAM limitiert.



Die ersten Videos auf Engadget zeigen, dass das Teil abartig schnell ist. Ich glaube nicht, dass das nur 512 MB sind, eher 1GB.

Fehlende Schnittstellen sehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht als Manko an. Ich will an einem Tablet weder meine externe Festplatte anschließen noch mein gesamtes iTunes darauf mitschleppen. Und ein Rand der mit haufenweise Schnittstellen zugepflastert ist würde auch überhaupt nicht zum iPad passen.


----------



## Kyragan (2. März 2011)

Smooth sah das erste iPad auch aus, aber für HD-Videos war es trotzdem kaum zu gebrauchen.


----------



## EspCap (2. März 2011)

Das ist jetzt definitiv absolut kein Problem mehr. 
1080p HDMI Out spricht für die Rechenleistung des neuen A5, dass dabei noch 10 Stunden Akkulaufzeit beibehalten werden konnten ist einfach nur Wahnsinn.


----------



## Damatadore (3. März 2011)

Hier möchte ich mich aber auch einmal einklinken. 

Wenn man dem was der Steve sagte glauben darf und es besteht kein Grund dies nicht zu tun, dann ist das neue iPad 2 um Welten schneller wie das iPad 1. 

*- 2x schnellerer CPU*
*- 9x stärkerer GPU *
*- 33% dünner*
*- inkl. Kameras für Video und Photo*

und das bei der selben Menge an Strom verbraucht ist in meinen Augen schon sehr gewaltig. 

Das sind doch genau die Punkte die immer bemängelt wurden. 
Das kein neues Display verbaut wurde finde ich schade. Aber aus Unternehmerischer Sicht betrachtet bestand da auch keine Notwendigkeit, da kein Konkurrenzprodukt da Punkten wird.
Im ganzen betrachtet hat Apple die Messlatte mit dem iPad2 wieder etwas höher gelegt und das bei gleichem Preis. Und auch wenn man sagt Apple sei teuer, beim iPad nehmen sich da andere Hersteller nichts.

*Bleibt nur noch abzuklären ob ich persönlich ein iPad brauche oder nicht. Aber mit iMovie und Garageband ist das ganze etwas interessanter geworden. Noch fehlt mir aber das letzte etwas um mich für den Kauf zu entscheiden. Eines währe ein besseres Angebot in Deutschland was iBook angeht.*


----------



## Carcharoth (4. März 2011)

Ich hab mir gestern mal die Keynote angeguckt.
Irgendwie hab ich den Drang so n iPad2 zu kaufen. Ich weiss bloss nich wozu... die haben ihre Gehirnwäsche echt gut im Griff


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2011)

Es ist schon sehr lecker, ja. Ich hatte eigentlich vor auf das 3er oder 4er zu warten, aber ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich das durchhalte


----------



## Maladin (4. März 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern mal die Keynote angeguckt.
> Irgendwie hab ich den Drang so n iPad2 zu kaufen. Ich weiss bloss nich wozu... die haben ihre Gehirnwäsche echt gut im Griff



Link or didn't happen 

Ich habe mir jetzt einen iPod Nano gekauft ... 3x3 cm mit Multitouch xD


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2011)

Warte mal bis die 3-Finger-Gesten als Update kommen :>


----------



## Carcharoth (5. März 2011)

Maladin schrieb:


> Link or didn't happen



iTunes -> Apple Podcastkram -> Tadam.
macrumors hats sicher auch irgendwo.


----------



## Maladin (5. März 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Warte mal bis die 3-Finger-Gesten als Update kommen :>



Ich hätte nicht geglaubt, das es beim iPod Nano Sinn macht. Es ist aber schon eine tolle Sache, die Orientierung des Covers usw. zu wechseln. Der Nike Mist hätte aber nicht sein müssen.



Carcharoth schrieb:


> iTunes -> Apple Podcastkram -> Tadam.
> macrumors hats sicher auch irgendwo.



Ich habe es gerade gesehen. Ja - jetzt funktioniert der Gehirnwäsche Kram bei mir auch. Wann kommt endlich ein neuer iMac *jammer*?


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2011)

Solangsam frage ich mich eigentllich auch, kann ein ich ein iPad bald fast als ein richtigen Rechner nutzen oder eine kleine Notebook version. Denn der HDMI Adapter soll angeblich auch für das iPhone 4 und iPad kompatibel sein und wenn ich somit mein iPad an meinen 24 Zoll Samsung Bildschirm anschließen kann ist das doch gar keine schlechte Sache. iWork in Vollbild version, spiele auf dem großen Bildschirm usw. finde ich bis jetzt keine schlechte Idee. Mal auf das neue iOS 4.3 warten und dem Adapter (:


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Solangsam frage ich mich eigentllich auch, kann ein ich ein iPad bald fast als ein richtigen Rechner nutzen oder eine kleine Notebook version. Denn der HDMI Adapter soll angeblich auch für das iPhone 4 und iPad kompatibel sein und wenn ich somit mein iPad an meinen 24 Zoll Samsung Bildschirm anschließen kann ist das doch gar keine schlechte Sache. iWork in Vollbild version, spiele auf dem großen Bildschirm usw. finde ich bis jetzt keine schlechte Idee. Mal auf das neue iOS 4.3 warten und dem Adapter (:




Naja, das iPad als "Rechner" mit nem externen Bildschirm zu verwenden um damit zu arbeiten entfremdet den Sinn und Zweck eines Tablets doch völlig! Dann kann man gleich nen Mac Mini oder Laptop benutzen und ist damit wahrscheinlich noch um einiges besser beraten.
Außer als mobile Mediastation für Musik/Filme /Präsentationen fällt mir nichts sinvolles ein, was man sonst mit dem HDMI Adapter anstellen könnte.


----------



## EspCap (5. März 2011)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich hätte nicht geglaubt, das es beim iPod Nano Sinn macht. Es ist aber schon eine tolle Sache, die Orientierung des Covers usw. zu wechseln. Der Nike Mist hätte aber nicht sein müssen.




Ich hab den Nano vor kurem auch mal bei einer Freundin gesehen, schick ist er schon. Aber der Preis wäre mir zu nah am Preis des Touch... auch wenn man die beiden Geräte natürlich absolut nicht vergleichen kann.
Für 100€ würd ichs mir vielleicht mal überlegen.


----------



## Kyragan (5. März 2011)

Ich mag den Nano überhaupt nicht. Mein favorisierter iPod ist immer noch der Shuffle. Intuitiver kann man einen mp3-Player imo nicht bedienen.
Das Nano zwingt dazu aufs Display zu gucken. Den Shuffle kann man blind bedienen, Click Wheel sei dank.


----------



## Damatadore (9. März 2011)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich habe es gerade gesehen. Ja - jetzt funktioniert der Gehirnwäsche Kram bei mir auch. Wann kommt endlich ein neuer iMac *jammer*?





Bloss nicht so schnell wir haben gerade erst einen iMac gekauft. Es war schon bei meinem so, das nach 6 Wochen der neue auf dem Markt geschmissen wurde, und das soll nicht noch einmal passieren.

Was die Gehirnwäsche angeht, so kann ich das nicht bestätigen. *ABER, ein Apple Produkt kaufen ist wie einer Sekte beitreten. Mann kommt nie wieder von weg^^*


----------



## EspCap (9. März 2011)

Damatadore schrieb:


> Bloss nicht so schnell wir haben gerade erst einen iMac gekauft. Es war schon bei meinem so, das nach 6 Wochen der neue auf dem Markt geschmissen wurde, und das soll nicht noch einmal passieren.



So unwahrscheinlich ist es nicht  

http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/#iMac


----------



## Damatadore (9. März 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> So unwahrscheinlich ist es nicht
> 
> http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/#iMac


hui, vielen dank für den Link. Auch wenn mein Englisch nicht das beste ist konnte ich mich dank moderner Hilfsmittel^^ durchwühlen. 
Das Ergebnis was ich rausgelesen habe finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nett von Apple aber was will man machen.


----------



## EspCap (9. März 2011)

Damatadore schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis was ich rausgelesen habe finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nett von Apple aber was will man machen.



Naja, was heisst nicht nett - ist ja nicht so als käme das total unerwartet, die Update-Zyklen sind ja immer ca. 1 Jahr lang.


----------



## Damatadore (9. März 2011)

Wenn man sich dann immer mit den Update-Zyklen der Hersteller befasst, dann kommt es nicht unerwartet.
Nur wenn man sich dann nicht dafür interessiert, dann ist man selber schuld und darf nicht jammern......um es mit den Worten des nächsten oder übernächsten Kommentar zu sagen


----------



## EspCap (9. März 2011)

So, iOS 4.3 ist draußen - die Telekom scheint das Hotspot-Tethering auf 3 Geräte zu beschränken. Weiß von euch schon jemand, wie es bei den anderen Carriern aussieht?


----------



## Soramac (9. März 2011)

Gerade am Laden, ist es auch für das iPad? Kann beide nicht gleichzeitig laden -.-

Gerade für das iPhone 4 dauert 45 Minuten. Großes Ding und noch 2 Tage bis iPad 2!


----------



## EspCap (10. März 2011)

Ja, auch fürs iPad. Mein Download ist gerade 20 MB vor Schluss abgebrochen. Nachdem es 6 Stunden geladen hat. Love it!


----------



## Soramac (10. März 2011)

Ohhh /: 

Will Multitasking für das iPad jetzt!!


----------



## EspCap (10. März 2011)

Ähm... gibts das nicht schon seit 4.2?


----------



## Nebola (10. März 2011)

600 MB iOS 4.3. 8 Minuten später fertig geladen


----------



## Sugarwarlock (11. März 2011)

Noch 2 Wochen bis das iPad 2 in Europa zu kaufen ist *hüpf freu spring* =D


----------



## Soramac (11. März 2011)

Heute werde ich mir das iPad 2 anschauen und eventuell mal ein kleinse Review machen in compare zum iPad 1. Generation (:


----------



## Goyle 2010 (12. März 2011)

Hmm weiß wer was von Updates bei meinem IPod Touch wird was angezeigt...ne ganze Stunde brauch der oO


----------



## Carcharoth (12. März 2011)

Goyle schrieb:


> Hmm weiß wer was von Updates bei meinem IPod Touch wird was angezeigt...ne ganze Stunde brauch der oO



iOS 4.3 wurde released. Gibt in den Medien in den IT-Ressorts momentan kein anderes Thema...


----------



## EspCap (12. März 2011)

Jepp, und es funktioniert alles wunderbar. Hab gestern auf einer LAN meine lahme EDGE-Verbindung mit 5 Rechnern geshared, klappt


----------



## Xerivor (12. März 2011)

Wieso denn das


----------



## EspCap (12. März 2011)

Weil wir sonst kein Internet hatten (Telekom-DSL hat mal wieder gestreikt - fragt nicht) und es geht


----------



## Soramac (14. März 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Weil wir sonst kein Internet hatten (Telekom-DSL hat mal wieder gestreikt - fragt nicht) und es geht



Über Wlan?

So, war gestern im Apple Store gewesen, weil ich zwei Sachen kaufen musste für jemanden und habe mir dabei das neue iPad 2 angeschaut.

Zuerst was mir stark aufgefallen ist, dass Weiss einfach billig aussieht. Es sieht nicht edel aus, nicht schön aus oder einzigartig, es sieht billig aus. Weiss macht keinen schönen Eindruck mit dem Rest vom Design, da hat mir schwarz viel besser gefallen. Zu dem veränderten Design, gefällt mir das iPad der 1. Generation besser mit der gebürsteten Aluminiumrückseite. 

Einfacher Grund, mir gefällt der iPod Touch nicht und von dem haben Sie einfach das Design übernommen. Sprich, diese abgerundeten Ecken. Was einfach scheisse aussieht, das Ladekabel sitzt zwar richtig drin, aber wenn man es genauer betrachtet denkt man, es würde halb schief drin stecken. Ebenso die Buchse für die Kopfhörer. Gefällt mir nicht.


Dann habe ich versucht das iPad mit dem Riegler Stumm zu schalten.. das ging überhaupt nicht. Die haben den Knopf so Bombenfest in der Fassung gemacht, dass man das ganze iPad zur Seite drehen muss und dann kann man den Schieber mit dem DAUMEN hoch und runterschieben. Was bei dem iPad der 1. Generation viel einfacher ist.


Von der Geschwindigkeit konnte ich keinen drastischen Unterschied bemerken. Sowohl Garageband läuft genauso schnell auf dem iPad bei mir, wie schnelles rumswitchen und öffnen anderer Apps. 
Der Grund hier ist einfach, der HDMI Adapter. Nur das iPad 2 besitzt die Möglichkeit: Mirroring, d.h man kann das ganze Display auf ein Fernseher übertragen, was der 9x fache Grafikchip und Dual Core Prozessor ermöglich macht. Bei dem iPhone 4, iPod Touch (4. Generation) und iPad (1. Generation) nur Bilder und Videos Übertragungen möglich sind. 

Photobooth mit der Kamera, nettes Feature. 1 mal gemacht, danach langweillig. Filmen und Fotos machen mit dem Teil? Nein, danke. Facetime nette Idee, aber leider nur mit Wifi möglich. 

Fazit: Wer das iPad der 1. Generation besitzt , spricht kein Bedarf sich das Neuere zu holen. Ebenso für Leute die mit den Gedanken spielen sich ein Tablet zu kaufen, rate ich davon ab sich das iPad 2 zu kaufen. 

- Aluminumrückseite zerkratzt schneller
- noch keine vollständige Schützhülle vorhanden
- Weisses iPad sieht billig aus
- Stummschalter lässt sich schwierig schieben
- Mirroing nur für das iPad 2
- Kamera (nettes Feature, aber nicht notwendig - da ein Wifi Netzwerk voraussgesetzt ist)
- kein verbessertes Display


+ schnellere Hardware


Das wars auch schon.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (21. März 2011)

http://www.benm.at/2011/03/21/wife-said-no-apple-said-yes/?utm_campaign=UA-4383695-6&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitter EPIC WIN!

Hab das iPad 2 heute mittag beim Reseller meines vertrauens vorbestellt.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (30. März 2011)

Und jetzt hab ich auch mein iPad 2 in schwarz und 64GB wifi +3G =D


----------



## EspCap (30. März 2011)

GZ 

Hat eigentlich irgendeiner von euch mal Steam unter OS X zum laufen bekommen? Ich bekomme immer den selben Error: Wenn Steam fertig ist mit aktualisieren behauptet es, es hätte keine Internetverbindung und schließt sich. Gibt einen seitenlagen Thread im Steam-Forum dazu, aber keiner der Tricks hat mir wirklich geholfen...


----------



## hüls95 (30. März 2011)

Yo, Steam läuft bei mir einwandfrei ^^, nur leider kann man ja nur die Mac Games zocken... 
naja für andere Games hab ich eh Windows über Bootcamp laufen


----------



## Soramac (30. März 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> GZ
> 
> Hat eigentlich irgendeiner von euch mal Steam unter OS X zum laufen bekommen? Ich bekomme immer den selben Error: Wenn Steam fertig ist mit aktualisieren behauptet es, es hätte keine Internetverbindung und schließt sich. Gibt einen seitenlagen Thread im Steam-Forum dazu, aber keiner der Tricks hat mir wirklich geholfen...




Hatte das Problem auch schonmal gehabt, aber kann ehrlich gesagt mich nicht mehr genau erinnern. Was ich damals gemacht habe, hatte genau den selben Fehler gehabt, da ich gerade auch in der Schule sitze. Ist es gerade schwierig nachzuschauen , sobald ich daheim bin werde ich nach schauen und dir dann Bescheid sagen, bin mir aber ebenfalls nicht sicher ob ich es zum laufen gebracht habe oder nicht.


----------



## EspCap (30. März 2011)

Habs jetzt hinbekommen... mithilfe der Konsole und manuellen Downloads der Dateien, die Steam haben will.


----------



## Niranda (2. April 2011)

Schtiem updated grad... mal schauen 
Need 4.3(.1) JB und unlock..


----------



## Nebola (2. April 2011)

lololol 1&1 und seine Handy Werbung.

LG irgendwas Optimus oder son Teil, man vergleicht es mit dem iPhone 4 in der Werbung.

iPhone 4, kann kein Flash, das andere schon.
iPhone 4 ist 160 Gramm leicht oder so, das andere 31 Gramm leichter. 

Optimus irgendwas Handy ist besser.

Rly ? omg


----------



## Kyragan (2. April 2011)

Tjo. 1 & 1 nutzt eben den hohen Bekanntheitsgrad des iPhone aus, sucht sich Schwächen, die ein von Smartphones ahnungsloser Mensch versteht und vermarktet das Optimus Black als das deshalb bessere. Die eigentlichen technischen Daten beider Telefone und die in der Software völlig unterschiedliche Konzeptionierung werden da gern unterschlagen.

Nichts worüber man sich aufregen sollte, weder als iPhone-Nutzer, noch als Android/Optimus Speed-Nutzer. Marketing ist eben jede Maßnahme, die den Absatz eines Produktes steigert und dort gehört eben auch solche Werbung dazu. Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Lieber diesen Käse als diesen Marcell D'Avis...


----------



## Goyle 2010 (2. April 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Tjo. 1 & 1 nutzt eben den hohen Bekanntheitsgrad des iPhone aus, sucht sich Schwächen, die ein von Smartphones ahnungsloser Mensch versteht und vermarktet das Optimus Black als das deshalb bessere. Die eigentlichen technischen Daten beider Telefone und die in der Software völlig unterschiedliche Konzeptionierung werden da gern unterschlagen.
> 
> Nichts worüber man sich aufregen sollte, weder als iPhone-Nutzer, noch als Android/Optimus Speed-Nutzer. Marketing ist eben jede Maßnahme, die den Absatz eines Produktes steigert und dort gehört eben auch solche Werbung dazu. Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Lieber diesen Käse als diesen Marcell D'Avis...




Bei uns inner schule haben auch nur alle IPhone und HTC Smartphones. Wer Samsung oder LG nutzt hat im Bereich Touch Screen nix zu melden. Ich hab alle jeweils angetestet. Am Apple Gerät war mit Abstand der beste Touch Screen.

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Einfacher Grund, mir gefällt der iPod Touch nicht und von dem haben Sie einfach das Design übernommen. Sprich, diese abgerundeten Ecken. Was einfach scheisse aussieht, das Ladekabel sitzt zwar richtig drin, aber wenn man es genauer betrachtet denkt man, es würde halb schief drin stecken. Ebenso die Buchse für die Kopfhörer. Gefällt mir nicht.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Daran kann man mit ner Schutzhülle schon was ändern.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## Kyragan (2. April 2011)

Manchmal ist es sinnvoll über den Tellerrand zu schauen, wirklich. 
Das Optimus Speed vernichtet das iPhone 4 in so ziemlich jeder Disziplin. Nur was die Wahl der Materialien angeht und die Tatsache, dass ein Apfel draufklebt, hat das iPhone mehr zu bieten. Ganz ehrlich: Es wird Zeit, dass das nächste IPhone den Markt betritt, denn technisch ist es (abgesehen vom Display, wenn man die kleine Diagonale unter den Tisch fallen lässt) mittlerweile maximal noch ein Smartphone unter vielen, dass sich vor allem durchs Design vom Rest abhebt. iOS wird auch langsam altbacken und das in einem Markt, wo Windows Phone 7 einen restpektablen Start hingelegt hat und Android immer weiter Fahrt aufnimmt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. April 2011)

Goyle schrieb:


> Am Apple Gerät war mit Abstand der beste Touch Screen.


Halt ich für ein Gerücht, erkenne keinen unterschied zu einem HTC.


----------



## Xerivor (3. April 2011)

Glaube die meisten stellen sich unter Samsung smartphone diese 80€ Teile vor.... 
das galaxy s i9000 hat in keinster weise einen schlechteren Touchscreen als das iPhone.... und das der Touchscreen von meinem HD2 schlechter ist als der von meinem iPod Touch bezweifle ich auch stark...

Ich persöhnlich habe mit Apple abgeschlossen, ihr "geschlossenes" System sagt mir einfach gar nicht mehr zu.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (3. April 2011)

Goyle schrieb:


> Wer Samsung oder LG nutzt hat im Bereich Touch Screen nix zu melden. Ich hab alle jeweils angetestet.



Ich weiß ja nicht was du getestet hast , aber ausführlich und vor allem lange und über mehr als ein Gerät von jeder Marke kann der Test ja wohl nicht gewesen sein. Hättest du von Samsung z.B. das Galaxy S9000i* getestet würdest du selbst sehen das deine Aussage Quark ist..und wenn du es dann immer noch nicht siehst dann kann ich deinen Test eh nicht ernst nehmen :-)

*gilt auch für HTC, LG, etc. fast jeder Hersteller hat inzwischen mindestens ein Smartphone auf dem Markt bei dem das Display dem IPhone das Wasser reichen kann und mindestens genausogut ist.


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2011)

Du kaufst aber bei Apple sowie das iPad das Gesamtpaket, darin ist nicht nur das Produkt selbst enthalten.


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Du kaufst aber bei Apple sowie das iPad das Gesamtpaket, darin ist nicht nur das Produkt selbst enthalten.



Sondern? Was bekomm ich denn noch mit einem IPad 2, außer eine lange Liste von Dingen, die ich nicht tun kann, weil es Appel nicht passt?


----------



## Xerivor (3. April 2011)

Ein USB Kabel...


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Sondern? Was bekomm ich denn noch mit einem IPad 2, außer eine lange Liste von Dingen, die ich nicht tun kann, weil es Appel nicht passt?



Der Support, nenn mir mal ein vergleichbaren zu Apple, ebenso das Betriebssystem und den App Store.

Was mich gestern erst angekotzt hat, ich habe mir Windows 7 Home kaufen müssen für 199$ Dollar, bei Mac ist das Betriebssystem enthalten. Nun gibt es aber 3 verschiedene Versionen von Windows 7. Nun möchte ich gerne die Sprache von Englisch (US) auf Deutsch umstellen. GEHT NICHT! Was brauche ich dazu? Windows 7 Ultimate was gerade mal 399$ für nur ein Betriebssystem kostet?


----------



## Kyragan (3. April 2011)

Für ne andere Sprache einfach das passende Sprachpaket über die Windows-Update-Funktion laden. Da kriegst du, wenn du willst auch arabisch, russisch und tradionelles Han-Chinesisch.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. April 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Der Support, nenn mir mal ein vergleichbaren zu Apple, ebenso das Betriebssystem und den App Store.
> 
> Was mich gestern erst angekotzt hat, ich habe mir Windows 7 Home kaufen müssen für 199$ Dollar, bei Mac ist das Betriebssystem enthalten. Nun gibt es aber 3 verschiedene Versionen von Windows 7. Nun möchte ich gerne die Sprache von Englisch (US) auf Deutsch umstellen. GEHT NICHT! Was brauche ich dazu? Windows 7 Ultimate was gerade mal 399$ für nur ein Betriebssystem kostet?


Klar ich kaufe mir Produkt wegen dem Support, den ich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht brauche.

Hier Windows 7 für nur 120$ mit in Integriertem SP1.
Hier ohne SP für nur 99$


----------



## Bluescreen07 (3. April 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Der Support, nenn mir mal ein vergleichbaren zu Apple, ebenso das Betriebssystem


Canonical, Suse, Red Hat, Debian ...



Soramac schrieb:


> Was mich gestern erst angekotzt hat, ich habe mir Windows 7 Home kaufen müssen für 199$ Dollar, bei Mac ist das Betriebssystem enthalten. Nun gibt es aber 3 verschiedene Versionen von Windows 7. Nun möchte ich gerne die Sprache von Englisch (US) auf Deutsch umstellen. GEHT NICHT! Was brauche ich dazu? Windows 7 Ultimate was gerade mal 399$ für nur ein Betriebssystem kostet?


Windows muß man nicht kaufen ist bei jedem Rechner vorinstalliert, wer es kaufen muß nimmt die Systembuilder Versionen. Es gibt nicht 3 sondern 6 Editionen und für andere Sprachen gibt es Sprachpakete


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Für ne andere Sprache einfach das passende Sprachpaket über die Windows-Update-Funktion laden. Da kriegst du, wenn du willst auch arabisch, russisch und tradionelles Han-Chinesisch.




*Hinweis*

Sprachpakete sind über Windows Update als optionale Updates für *Windows 7 Ultimate* verfügbar. Sie werden nicht automatisch installiert.
@Sam_Fischer , falls mal etwas kaputt gegangen ist , gehst du also nicht zum Support sondern kaufst dann lieber etwas neues?

und das ist eine OEM Version.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. April 2011)

Ich glaub das Letzt mal das ich mich bei einem Support gemeldet habe für ein Technisches gerät war glaub ich 2009 und das war für die G15. 
Also wie so sollte der Support für mich einen Kauf Grund sein für Z.b Ipad 2? ich erwarte ja, das ich den Support nie brauchen werde, das mach doch gutes Produkt aus? 

Und wo liegt dein Problem mit einer OEM Version? 
Klar für dich als Appel Benutzer ist es äusserst schwer Windows 7 zu Installieren, dafür brauchst du Telefonische Beratung die du halt bei einer OEM nicht hast.


----------



## Kyragan (3. April 2011)

Vorsichtig mit persönlichen Anfeindungen. Bleibt auf der sachlichen Ebene, schließlich gehts nur um ein paar Elektronikteile.


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2011)

Haha, ich muss mal lachen... darf ich? Glaubst wohl das ich jahrelang mich nur mit Apple beschäftigt habe und keine Ahnung von Windows habe, nicht mal weiß wie man Windows 7 installiert. Also unterlass einfach mal solche Kommentare. 

Ich wollte Windows 7 auf 3 verschiedenen Rechnern installieren. 

Der Support ist auch, dass du z.B. bei Apple in den Laden gehen kannst und sagt: So und so, dann wird das gemacht oder wenn du Fragen hast, erklären die dir das auch. Da stehste nicht zuhause rum wie Heins Doof und versuchst telefonisch irgend jemand vom Support ans Telefon zu kriegen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. April 2011)

Darfst lachen, der Satz ist wohl falsch rübergekommen. ;D und weis das du früher Pc hattest bist du in glaub ich verkauft hast und dafür Macbook geholt hast^^


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Darfst lachen, der Satz ist wohl falsch rübergekommen. ;D und weis das du früher Pc hattest bist du in glaub ich verkauft hast und dafür Macbook geholt hast^^



Ich habe seit ich 8 bin ein eigenen PC, von 95, 98, XP, bis Vista und nun Windows 7. Zwar hatte ich zwischendurch mal ein MacBook Pro, iMac gehabt und zurzeit ein iPad. Aber habe mich nie vollständig von Windows verabschiedet. Von daher weiss ich schon einiges, nur hatte ich jedesmal bei einem neuen Betriebssystem das kostenlos bekommen z.B Vista Ultimate von einem Freund der bei Windows arbeitet in Deutschland. 

Daher wusste ich das man die Sprache ändern kann, nun muss ich aber mir Windows 7 selber kaufen und kann in Home Premium nicht auf Deutsch umstellen.


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2011)

Der Support von Apple mag von mir aus gut sein. Da ich diesen noch nie in Anspruch genommen habe, wäre es vermessen, wenn ich über den urteilen würde. Wenn der Preis für guten Support allerdings der ist, dass ich mir an allen Ecken und Enden vorschreiben lassen muss, was ich zu tun habe, dann verzichte ich gerne darauf. Ich kauf mir in der Regel ein Gerät, damit es das tut, was ich will und nicht das, was der Hersteller gerne hätte. Und das sehe ich bei Apple halt absolut nicht.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (3. April 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Daher wusste ich das man die Sprache ändern kann, nun muss ich aber mir Windows 7 selber kaufen und kann in Home Premium nicht auf Deutsch umstellen.


Entweder gleich die richtige Version kaufen, oder nach einer Lösung googeln


----------



## Immondys (3. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Der Support von Apple mag von mir aus gut sein. Da ich diesen noch nie in Anspruch genommen habe, wäre es vermessen, wenn ich über den urteilen würde. Wenn der Preis für guten Support allerdings der ist, dass ich mir an allen Ecken und Enden vorschreiben lassen muss, was ich zu tun habe, dann verzichte ich gerne darauf. Ich kauf mir in der Regel ein Gerät, damit es das tut, was ich will und nicht das, was der Hersteller gerne hätte. Und das sehe ich bei Apple halt absolut nicht.



Hm, jetzt möchte ich aber mal wissen was dir Apple denn so vorschreibt? Meine Eltern sind über 70 und mit einem Imac habe ich jetzt endlich die ganzen Fragen, die sich vorher aus dem Betrieb der Windows Maschine heraus ergaben, mit einem Schlag vom Hals geschafft. Auch persönlich bin ich mit meinen Apple Geräten äußerst zufrieden. Ich gebe dir recht, wenn ich selbst am System herum schrauben wollte, dann würde ich das mit Linux machen, aber so schätze ich ein System, das es mir bezüglich Bedienbarkeit einfach macht. Alles wahrscheinlich wie immer eine Sache der Dinge, die der Anwender so erwartet.


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Der Support von Apple mag von mir aus gut sein. Da ich diesen noch nie in Anspruch genommen habe, wäre es vermessen, wenn ich über den urteilen würde. Wenn der Preis für guten Support allerdings der ist, dass ich mir an allen Ecken und Enden vorschreiben lassen muss, was ich zu tun habe, dann verzichte ich gerne darauf. Ich kauf mir in der Regel ein Gerät, damit es das tut, was ich will und nicht das, was der Hersteller gerne hätte. Und das sehe ich bei Apple halt absolut nicht.



Darum informiert man sich zuerst über das Gerät und schaut was man damit machen kann und wenn einem das nicht gefällt, dann kauft man es einfach nicht. Sich aber darüber aufzuregen, bringt keinem etwas. Ich habe mich ebenso sehr genau über das HTC Phone informiert und nachgeschaut und gesehen.. ohhh das gibts auch bei dem iPhone. Dennoch fehlen mir ein paar Dinge, die dass HTC Phone nicht hat, aber sich dann darüber aufregen, was für ein Scheiss Smartphone und Firma bla bla.. das ist einfach lächerlich.

@Bluescreen07

Was ich damit meine. Viele sagen Mac's sind teuer, dann ziehe aber mal schon 399$ bei jedem Mac ab, weil man schon das Betriebssystem installiert , fertig auf dem Mac hat und die Sprache ändern kann.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (3. April 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was ich damit meine. Viele sagen Mac's sind teuer, dann ziehe aber mal schon 399$ bei jedem Mac ab, weil man schon das Betriebssystem installiert , fertig auf dem Mac hat und die Sprache ändern kann.



Ultimate kostet keine 399$, Link. Aber offensichtlich ignorierst du einfach die Hinweise dass Windows 7 nicht so teuer ist wie du behauptest, auch kostet die Home Premium keine 199$...

Davon abgesehen ist bei einem neuen Laptop oder komplett PC Windows meistens dabei (ein Mac ist ja auch sowas wie ein komplett PC ;-)), und das obwohl der Preis trotzdem nur halb so hoch ist wie für einen MAC mit Leistungstechnisch etwa der gleiche Hardware. Toll das bei dem Preis das Betriebssystem schon dabei ist und einem "geschenkt" wird :-)


----------



## Tikume (3. April 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Viele sagen Mac's sind teuer, dann ziehe aber mal schon 399$ bei jedem Mac ab, weil man schon das Betriebssystem installiert , fertig auf dem Mac hat und die Sprache ändern kann.



Stolzer Preis für so ein Betriebssystem


----------



## Bluescreen07 (3. April 2011)

Immondys schrieb:


> Hm, jetzt möchte ich aber mal wissen was dir Apple denn so vorschreibt?


--> *Die Woche: Apple vs. Open Source*

..._Mit dem freien Media-Player VLC hat Apple nun das zweite prominente Open-Source-Programm aus dem App Store verbannt und so kurzerhand einen Lizenzkonflikt gelöst: GPL-Programme dürfen nunmal nicht über den App Store verkauft und eigentlich nicht einmal auf iPhone und iPad portiert werden_...


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> Ultimate kostet keine 399$, Link. Aber offensichtlich ignorierst du einfach die Hinweise dass Windows 7 nicht so teuer ist wie du behauptest, auch kostet die Home Premium keine 199$...
> 
> Davon abgesehen ist bei einem neuen Laptop oder komplett PC Windows meistens dabei (ein Mac ist ja auch sowas wie ein komplett PC ;-)), und das obwohl der Preis trotzdem nur halb so hoch ist wie für einen MAC mit Leistungstechnisch etwa der gleiche Hardware. Toll das bei dem Preis das Betriebssystem schon dabei ist und einem "geschenkt" wird :-)





Trotzdem hast du das Betriebssystem nicht selbst in der Hand. Du hast dann irgend eine CD von Samsung mit einer Windows 7 OEM Version die nur mit dem Laptop betrieben werden darf. Wenn dir z.B. Windows 7 für die ganze Familie kaufen willst, dann zahlst du einfach schonmal deutlich viel für das Betriebssystem. 

Und nicht jeder Preis bei dem Mac ist doppelt so teuer wie bei einem Windows PC, z.B. der iMac zum Vergleich.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (3. April 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn dir z.B. Windows 7 für die ganze Familie kaufen willst, dann zahlst du einfach schonmal deutlich viel für das Betriebssystem.


Win7 Family Pack (3 PCs) ca. 120 Euro


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2011)

Warum gibts dann überhaupt 20 verschiedene Versionen?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (3. April 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Warum gibts dann überhaupt 20 verschiedene Versionen?


Sind nur 6


----------



## Kyragan (3. April 2011)

Auf Marketingdeutsch nennt sich das Marktsegmentierung. Man kommt seinen Kunden entgegen um ihnen ein Betriebssystem anbieten zu können, dass auf ihre Anforderungen zugeschnitten ist. Deshalb gibts eben Family Packs als Multi-Lincense-Versionen, OEM-Versionen für besseren Support und die Möglichkeit der Auswahl aus 32- und 64-Bit-Windows, Systembuilder-Versionen für das kleinere Portemonnaie oder schlicht Menschen, die auf das Extra-Zeug verzichten können/wollen und die unterschiedlichen Ausführung des OS selbst. Kaum ein Privatkunde wird bspw. eine Win-XP VM benötigen, das bleibt dann professionellen Anwendern vorbehalten, die dann natürlich auch dementsprechend blechen müssen. 

Microsoft muss sich auf viel mehr Käuferschichten einstellen, als Apple es je tun werden muss. Windows ist einfach zu verbreitet, als dass man Gruppen von Usern links liegen lassen könnte. Apples Zielgruppe ist recht begrenzt und deshalb übersichtlicher und einfacher anzusprechen.


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was ich damit meine. Viele sagen Mac's sind teuer, dann ziehe aber mal schon 399$ bei jedem Mac ab, weil man schon das Betriebssystem installiert , fertig auf dem Mac hat und die Sprache ändern kann.



Jetzt nimmst du die Deluxe-Version von Windows und setzt es mit dem Mac OS gleich? Jetzt machst du dich lächerlich. Wenn du ein OS nehmen willst, dann nimm das normale Windows für 90 Euro, denn das kann alles, was Mac OS auch kann.
Sich das teuerste kaufbare Windows als Maßstab zu nehmen, ist etwas daneben.



Soramac schrieb:


> Trotzdem hast du das Betriebssystem nicht selbst in der Hand. Du hast dann irgend eine CD von Samsung mit einer Windows 7 OEM Version die nur mit dem Laptop betrieben werden darf. Wenn dir z.B. Windows 7 für die ganze Familie kaufen willst, dann zahlst du einfach schonmal deutlich viel für das Betriebssystem.
> 
> Und nicht jeder Preis bei dem Mac ist doppelt so teuer wie bei einem Windows PC, z.B. der iMac zum Vergleich.



Achso, aber bei Apple, da reicht es, wenn sich nur einer ein Mac OS kauft, oder was? Die anderen Familienmitglieder können dann laut Apple-Lizenz mit einer Kopie versorgt werden.
Jetzt machst du dich lächerlich und zwar vom feinsten.



Soramac schrieb:


> Warum gibts dann überhaupt 20 verschiedene Versionen?



Felxibilität? Bei Apple gibts nur "friss oder stirb"!


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Jetzt nimmst du die Deluxe-Version von Windows und setzt es mit dem Mac OS gleich? Jetzt machst du dich lächerlich. Wenn du ein OS nehmen willst, dann nimm das normale Windows für 90 Euro, denn das kann alles, was Mac OS auch kann.
> Sich das teuerste kaufbare Windows als Maßstab zu nehmen, ist etwas daneben.



Nunja, wenn es wirklich alles das kann was OS kann, dann hätte ich mit dem Thema nicht angefangen. Fängt ja leider schon bei der Sprache ändern an. 

@Kyragan trotzdem erkenne ich bei Home, Professional und Ultimate keinen Unterschied. Also, laut der Liste gibt es welche, aber das sind Funktionen und dafür 50-100 Euro mehr zuzahlen ist meiner Meinung nach übertrieben.

Edit: Du brauchst dir keins kaufen, weil es schon vorhanden ist bei jedem Mac. Es gibt nur Familienlizenen für iWork und MobileMe.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (3. April 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> @Kyragan trotzdem erkenne ich bei Home, Professional und Ultimate keinen Unterschied. Also, laut der Liste gibt es welche, aber das sind Funktionen und dafür 50-100 Euro mehr zuzahlen ist meiner Meinung nach übertrieben.


Endverbraucher --> Home Premium / Ultimate
kleine Betriebe --> Professional / Ultimate 
mittlere bis große Firmen --> Professional / Enterprise
Schwellenländer und Netbooks --> Starter / Home Basic

Enterprise = Ultimate


----------



## Klos1 (4. April 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nunja, wenn es wirklich alles das kann was OS kann, dann hätte ich mit dem Thema nicht angefangen. Fängt ja leider schon bei der Sprache ändern an.
> 
> @Kyragan trotzdem erkenne ich bei Home, Professional und Ultimate keinen Unterschied. Also, laut der Liste gibt es welche, aber das sind Funktionen und dafür 50-100 Euro mehr zuzahlen ist meiner Meinung nach übertrieben.
> 
> Edit: Du brauchst dir keins kaufen, weil es schon vorhanden ist bei jedem Mac. Es gibt nur Familienlizenen für iWork und MobileMe.



Ja und? Es ist schon vorhanden, bei jedem Mac. Wenn ich nen Computer kaufe, dann ist Windows im Normalfall auch schon drauf. Von Windows erwartest du, dass man es einmal durch die ganze Familie reichen kann und bei Mac nicht?
Und über Features von Ultimate urteile bitte erst, wenn du um deren Bedeutung weißt. Was zahl ich denn bei einem IPad für popeliges UMTS drauf, was bei jedem Billighandy Standard ist?
Und was dich jetzt überfordert, ein kostenlos downloadbares Sprachpaket zu installieren, dass musst du mir auch mal erklären. Im Normalfall hast du die Sprache, die du brauchst. Du bist halt jetzt ausgewandert und willst in den USA deutsch haben. Wenn es da dann schon daran scheitert, ein simples Sprachpaket zu installieren, dann weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Soramac (4. April 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich kann das heruntergeladene Sprachpaket nicht installieren, weil Windows 7 Ultimate benötigt wird. Und über den Windows Update werden mir ebenso keine Sprachpaekte angezeigt, da ich Windows 7 Home besitze.


----------



## Klos1 (6. April 2011)

Heute hat ich ein IPad 2 in der Hand. Ich muss sagen, es ist schon ganz nice. Würde mir zwar dennoch keines kaufen, aber hat was. Flash hab ich aber dennoch ein wenig vermisst.


----------



## Xondor (6. April 2011)

Ich hab mein iPad vor der aktuellen Version, 4.3.2 oder was es ist, jailgebroken (ihh). Da gab es dieses tool, welches es einem erlaub nach Wischen am oberen Rand des Screens diverse Einstellungen vorzunehmen: Helligkeit, ... und wlan/3g/edge aktivieren/deaktivieren.

Seit ich wieder das nicht gecrackte OS drauf hab, hab ich bei nicht vorhandenem wlan immer nur eine edge Verbindung, nie jedoch 3g...
Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass es an diesem tool liegen kann, sollte ich beim updaten zufällig 3g deaktiviert gehabt haben? Soweit ich weiß gibt Apple einem keine Möglichkeit 3g und edge einzeln anzusteuern.

Wie auch immer, ich hätte natürlich gerne 3g. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. April 2011)

Versuch mal Einstellungen/Allgemein/Netzwerk und dort dann "3G aktivieren", oder alternativ Einstellungen/Allgemein und dort ganz unten "Zurücksetzen" (Netzwerkeinstellungen). Danach sind zwar alle gespeicherten Wlan-Netzwerke weg, aber einen Versuch ist es wert 

Ist jetzt zwar vom iPhone übernommen, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das beim iPad nicht anders ist.


----------



## Soramac (7. April 2011)

Diese Funktion gibt es bei dem iPad nicht. Bei meinem iPad war ich bis jetzt immer mit dem 3G Netz verbunden, nie mit Edge. Mein Ratschlag wäre eine neue Micro-Sim Karte sich zu holen.


----------



## Xondor (7. April 2011)

Zurücksetzen hat nichts gebracht.

Ich werd wohl neu breaken müssen und dort wieder aktivieren...


----------



## Ogil (8. April 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich kann das heruntergeladene Sprachpaket nicht installieren, weil Windows 7 Ultimate benötigt wird. Und über den Windows Update werden mir ebenso keine Sprachpaekte angezeigt, da ich Windows 7 Home besitze.



Also ich kann bei meiner Win7-Home-Premium-Version einfach in die Spracheinstellungen gehen, wenn ich da eine andere Sprache auswaehle, wird mir gesagt, dass diese nun heruntergeladen wird und gut. Alles ohne Probleme. Wuesste nicht, wie es einfacher gehen sollte. Bei raubkopierten unregistrierten Versionen mag das anders sein 


Ansonsten: Ich finde es immer erstaunlich, wie Apple die Leute anlockt. Letzten Sonntag war ich in der Stadt, bissl durch die Geschaefte geguckt und alle waren ziemlich leer. Ein erstaunlich ruhiger Sonntag-Nachmittag. Nur die Apple-Filiale war krachevoll. Hauptsaechlich Kids. Als haette jemand einen Eimer Bonbons reingeworfen. Seltsam.


----------



## Soramac (8. April 2011)

Habe mir das Windows 7 Home Premium US gekauft, vielleicht hätte ich doch lieber Deutsch nehmen sollen. Also es war nicht für mich, sondern für ein Kunde, der lieber Deutsch bevorzugt, aber soviel muss er jetzt auch nicht machen.

Das mit dem Apple Store kenn ich hier auch nur zu gut, wenn ich mal die Gelegenheit habe zur Mall zu gehen und mir gerne irgendwas anschauen möchte im Apple Store habe ich schon kein bock reinzugehen, weil es total voll ist. Dann stehen da auch 50 Mitarbeiter drinen, wo der eine genau so schlau ist wie der andere.. keine Ahnung was die für Ausbildungen machen.


----------



## Konov (8. April 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Ich finde es immer erstaunlich, wie Apple die Leute anlockt. Letzten Sonntag war ich in der Stadt, bissl durch die Geschaefte geguckt und alle waren ziemlich leer. Ein erstaunlich ruhiger Sonntag-Nachmittag. Nur die Apple-Filiale war krachevoll. Hauptsaechlich Kids. Als haette jemand einen Eimer Bonbons reingeworfen. Seltsam.



Naja, so seltsam ist das doch eigentlich gar nicht.
Klar ein Geschäft was Sonntags geöffnet hat ist etwas merkwürdig. Jedenfalls nicht üblich, so kenne ich das.

Aber dass da jetzt haufenweise Kids drinstehen und geil auf die neuen Apple Geräte sind, wundert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ist doch alles Hip und Trend und Fun usw. blabla 
Die Jugend rennt denen die Bude ein weil es modisch ist, jeder hat so ein Zeug - warscheinlich genau so wie bei anderen Modeerscheinungen der letzten Jahrzehnte.


----------



## Kyragan (8. April 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Ich finde es immer erstaunlich, wie Apple die Leute anlockt. Letzten Sonntag war ich in der Stadt, bissl durch die Geschaefte geguckt und alle waren ziemlich leer. Ein erstaunlich ruhiger Sonntag-Nachmittag. Nur die Apple-Filiale war krachevoll. Hauptsaechlich Kids. Als haette jemand einen Eimer Bonbons reingeworfen. Seltsam.



Ist bei uns nicht anders. Hier wurde ein bisher schon gut besuchtes Einkaufszentrum erweitert und die Erweiterung hat nen Apple-Store spendiert bekommen. Ich war heut das erste Mal seit der Neueröffnung aus Jux und Tollerei in besagtem Einkaufszentrum und auch im Apple Store. Prinzipiell für nen Freitag Nachmittag gut besucht, der Apple-Laden proppenvoll. Einzelne Plätze an MacBooks und iPods gabs noch, aber sonst war quasi alles voll. Die Angestellten empfand ich als sehr nett und vor allem sehr persönlich. Die wirkten nicht so abgehoben, wie man es oft sieht. Hab dann mit einem einen netten Plausch gehabt. Im Bereich Kundennähe scored Apple wirklich sehr gut. Im übrigen waren die Leute im Laden keinesfalls nur Teens. Da war von 15 bis 50 alles dabei. Ich bin selbst kein Apple Jünger, aber ich dachte mir: "Den Spaß machste dir mal."

Nebenbei hab ich dann mal ein iPad 2 gestestet und war von der Bedienung doch sehr angetan. Mich stören proprietäre Anschlüsse immer noch und ich mag iOS immer noch nicht, aber ansonsten ists ein feines Gerät. Ich würde dann doch das schwarze bevorzugen, denn das weiße wirkt irgendwie nicht so wertig. Hab mir außerdem noch ein 11" MacBook Air angeschaut und zu dem fällt mir nur eines ein: <3.


----------



## EspCap (8. April 2011)

Oh ja. So ein 11er Air wäre ein super Drittrechner  

Was ganz anderes: Ich hoffe Apple ringt sich beim iPhone 5 endlich dazu durch, ein AMOLED-Display zu verbauen. Gestern wieder bei nem Kumpel ein Omnia 7 gesehen. Das Display sieht sowas von geil aus, dagegen sieht mein iPhone aus wie ein alter CRT. Die Farben springen einem fast entgegen <3


----------



## Kyragan (8. April 2011)

AMOLED? Das einzige AMOLED-Display, das mir (ersten Bildern nach zu urteilen) gefällt ist das vom Samsung Galaxy S 2. Alle anderen haben zu viel Kontrast oder einen Farbstich. Das Galaxy S beispielsweise hat nen deutlichen Blaustich. Für mich wirken einige Farben einfach nicht mehr natürlich, weil sie zu knallig sind. Ich hab da lieber natürliche Farben und verzichte dafür auf Kontrast. Mein Favorit in Sachen Farben und Bildschärfe ist derzeit Sonys Reality Display, das im Xperia Arc zu finden ist. Leider wäscht es bei seitlicher Betrachtung schnell aus, aber Bilder und Videos hab ich noch nie in besserer Qualität gesehen.  Einer der Gründe, warum dieses Gingerbread-Schmeckerchen bald in meine Hosentasche wandert. :>


----------



## Xerivor (8. April 2011)

Naja ich finde das Amoled Displays zu knallig sind.. wenn ich mein HD2 mit einem Galaxy S I9000 vergleich, gefällt mir der LCD besser . Und Gingerbread ist einfach <3 mit CyanogenMod einfach nur atemberaubend


----------



## Goyle 2010 (13. April 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> Ka obs echt ist er meint ja aber achtet mal...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cziH_04cPKE



Es ist echt. Es gibt viele Versionen von Doodle Jump. Auf Android erreicht man 500.000 punkte wo man als apple zocker 50.000 schafft.


----------



## Niranda (15. April 2011)

Was sind gute und aktuelle iPad-Apps?
Und Cydia-Apps/-Tweaks?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. April 2011)

http://www.golem.de/1104/82955.html 


* Das iPhone speichert dauerhaft alle Positionen des Nutzers*

Scheiss ich hab mein Iphone Sofort ausgemacht und aus dem Fenster geworfen.


----------



## floppydrive (21. April 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> http://www.golem.de/1104/82955.html
> 
> 
> *Das iPhone speichert dauerhaft alle Positionen des Nutzers*
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. April 2011)

Mit dieser schicken Mac-App namens 'iPhone Tracker' kann man die Daten ja auslesen. Wollte ich eben mal ausprobieren - Error, findet die Datei nicht. Beim Googeln findet man, dass das bei verschlüsselten Backups nicht möglich ist. Schade :/


----------



## Grushdak (21. April 2011)

Daß Nutzerdaten (Aufenthaltsorte) versteckt (daher nicht so leicht zu erkennen) gespeichert werden, kam heute auch in den Nachrichten.
Es betrifft Ipod und Iphone gleichermaßen und keiner weiß , wozu genau die Daten gespeichert werden.
Bisher wollte Apple dazu auch noch nix sagen.

Merkwürdig und unseriös finde ich soetwas allerdings schon.


----------



## Palimbula (21. April 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> ...
> Merkwürdig und unseriös finde ich soetwas allerdings schon.




Das mag wohl sein und auch stimmen, aber wer den Umfang der Datenschutz-/Nutzungsbestimmungen des iPhone's kennt dürfte die Datensammelwut von Apple nicht weiter verwundern. Nicht umsonst hat Apple dieses Jahr, neben Facebook, den deutschen BigBrotherAward bekommen --> http://www.bigbrotherawards.de/2011/.comm2


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2011)

Erklär mir was es mit 'Datensammelwut' zu hat wenn eine Datei mit meinen Standortdaten auf meiner Festplatte liegt? Da liegt noch viel mehr 'heikles' Zeug. Die Datei liegt ja nur rum und wird nicht an Apple übermittelt. 

Aber selbst wenn - warum sollte es mich kümmern wenn Apple weiß wo ich bin? Wenn sie dadurch ihre iAds verbessern können sollen sie doch. Irgendwie stört mich das kein bisschen.


----------



## Kyragan (22. April 2011)

Apple ist nicht der einzige Konzern, der in mobilen Betriebssystemen Daten sammelt. Glaubt ihr etwa Google und Microsoft tun das nicht? Selbst wenn die es nicht tun, tun es die Netzbetreiber in irgendeiner Software, die ihr (abgesehen von nem Hardreset+neues ROM bei Android) eh nicht umgehen könnt. Solange die Daten dazu verwendet werden, das Netz und demnach auch Empfang und Übertragungsraten zu verbessern, sehe ich an der Sammlerei nichts schlimmes. Bei Apple fällt das Ganze nur eher auf, weil sie so hohe Anteile bzw. mit den iPad eine marktbeherrschende Stellung haben. Wenn sich jemand bei Android die Mühe machen würde, würde er wohl auch etwas finden.


----------



## Palimbula (22. April 2011)

Das stimmt, Apple ist nicht der einzige Konzern der an Datensammelwut leidet. Google und Microsoft sind (mit Sicherheit) keinen Deut besser, wenn nicht sogar schlimmer als Apple. So lange man sich dessen bewusst ist, ist das alles auch nur halb so schlimm. Schlimm wird es erst dann, wenn sich Menschen über StreetView beschweren (Verletzung Privatsphäre etc.) jedoch einen Account bei Facebook haben. Da stelle ich mir dann die Frage ob die Kritik dieser Menschen Glaubhaft ist oder nur dem eigenen Gewissen dienen soll, quasi der "Atomkraft Nein Danke" Aufkleber auf dem 35 Jahre alten Volvo des Biologie-Lehrers und 1. Vorsitzenden des örtlichen Ortsverbandes der Grünen


----------



## Klos1 (22. April 2011)

Nur, dass Apple dafür extra eine Funktion hat, mit der man die Lokalisierung ausschalten kann, welche aber überhaupt nicht funktioniert. Ich weiß ja nicht, aber mich stört es schon, wenn jeder Arsch sagen kann, wo ich gerade bin. Und das Firmen wie Apple die Daten nur für sich nutzen...naja, wer es glauben mag. Ich persönlich glaube da lieber an den Weihnachtsmann, dass ist in meinen Augen realistischer.


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2011)

Man kann jetzt schon herausfinden wo du dich befindest, wenn man wollte.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. April 2011)

Ich glaub das ist hier jedem klar das man durch das Handy dauerhaft geortet werden kann, so lange es Empfang hat ich würde aber auch sagen das man ein ausgeschaltet Handy orten kann, da das Handy nie ganz aus ist. 
Also mein Tipp wenn man merkt das Komische geschalteten im Anzug euch verfolgen das handy in die Nächsten Müll Eimer und in der Masse untertauchen.


----------



## Caps-lock (22. April 2011)

> Ich weiß ja nicht, aber mich stört es schon, wenn jeder Arsch sagen kann, wo ich gerade bin



Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, kann jeder Arsch der an dein Handy kommt feststellen wo du am 2.6.2010 um 5 Uhr morgens warst...


----------



## Kyragan (23. April 2011)

Grob, ja. Die Ortung funktioniert nur auf Funkzellengenauigkeit, also in der Regel einige hundert Meter. Man kann also sagen, in welchem Dorf du warst, aber nicht ob du in Dresdens Innenstadt im Apple Store in der Altmarktgalerie, in der Frauenkirche oder am Postplatz warst. Ich finde diese ganze Hilfe-meine-Daten-werden-gespeichert-Storys sowieso sehr zwiespältig. Bei Google's Streetview wird ein riesiges Theater veranstaltet und das obwohl Google schon von Haus aus Kennzeichen und Gesichter verpixelt, aber wenn Microsoft offiziell verlauten lässt, dass es für sein bing-Streetside, was zu 100 % das gleiche - nur eben von MS - ist, bald auch (mit Zeitplänen!) in Deutschland mit Kamerautos am Start ist, aber bei Streetside keinerlei Gesichter verpixelt sind oder Kennzeichen unkenntlich gemacht sind, juckt es keinen Menschen. Microsoft bietet, im Gegensatz zu Google, auch keinen "ich-verpixel-dein-Haus"-Service an. Das Unternehmen ist exakt das gleiche, aber nur weil MS in den Köpfen der Leute nicht das Datenkraken-Image hat, fällt es unter "Randnotiz" und niemand regt sich auf. Paradoxer kanns eigentlich nicht werden...

Die gleichen Leute, die ihr Haus bei Streetview hier Haus haben pixeln lassen, suchen weiter lustig bei Google ihr Zeugs und kaufen Android-Smartphones. Wenn sie schon nicht wollen, dass Google ihre Daten nicht kriegt, dann sollen sie auf alle Google-Services verzichten, aber so konsequent is quasi keiner. Nur blöd, dass wenn man es tut, die einzige Ausweichvariante Bing ist und was MS von dem ganzen Kram hält, sieht man ja in Streetside... 

Viel Geheule um nichts. Wer keine persönlichen Daten angibt, hat auch nichts zu befürchten. Vorausgesetzt die Vorratsdatenspeicherung kommt nicht, aber ich nehme doch mal an, dass wir alle gesetzestreue Bürger sind.  Gegen die Vorratsdatenspeicherung hab ich übrigens Einwände. Ich lasse mich einfach ungern kriminalisieren... Der Zensus 2011 ist die nächste Sache, die anscheinend kaum einen interessiert, obwohl die Methoden, die der deutsche Staat hier anwendet, um sich alles was der Bürger an Daten hat, einzuverleiben und dann zentral für Behörden zur Verfügung zu stellen, jedes Google-Foto zur Farce verkommen lassen...

Soweit dazu, kommen wir zurück zu Apple.... Nicht dass wir hier noch ne riesige politische Diskussion vom Zaun brechen, die hier nichts verloren hat.


----------



## Palimbula (23. April 2011)

Tja, Schusters Kinder laufen Barfuss... Oder um dies auf den Bund zu münzen --> *Wenn der Staat zum Datenhändler wird*


----------



## Goyle 2010 (23. April 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, kann jeder Arsch der an dein Handy kommt feststellen wo du am 2.6.2010 um 5 Uhr morgens warst...




Ich war vor dieser Datensammlungsaffäre großer Apple Fan. Bin ich auch immer noch, allerdings kann es Apple scheiß egal sein wo ich bin weil sie ein Laufprofil von 10 Metern erstellen.


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2011)

Bei Apple sitzt auch genau ein Mann vorm Rechner der sagt.. ach heute guck ich mir doch mal an , wo die Frau Müller in Bielefeld sich rumgetrieben hat und dann der Herr Isaksson in Schweden (:


----------



## Carcharoth (23. April 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bei Apple sitzt auch genau ein Mann vorm Rechner der sagt.. ach heute guck ich mir doch mal an , wo die Frau Müller in Bielefeld sich rumgetrieben hat und dann der Herr Isaksson in Schweden (:



*facepalm*
Dein Cupertino-Syndrom tut manchmal weh. 

Was wenn jemand dein Handy beschlagnahmt?


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2011)

Logg ich mich in MobileMe ein und schau wo es ist?


----------



## Carcharoth (23. April 2011)

... 

*facepalm*

Du kennst den Unterschied zwischen "Klauen" und "Beschlagnahmen"?


----------



## Xerivor (23. April 2011)

kann ich sogar sagen ohne mobile me, liegt dann wohl auf der nächsten polizeiwache


----------



## Bluescreen07 (23. April 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> *Das iPhone speichert dauerhaft alle Positionen des Nutzers*


1A-Verhalten von Apple - Sektenmitglieder haben kein Privatleben


----------



## Kyragan (23. April 2011)

Du darfst gern auf sachlicher Ebene diskutieren, wenn du allerdings vorhast nur rumzustänkern, werde ich deine Posts löschen.


----------



## EspCap (23. April 2011)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> 1A-Verhalten von Apple - Sektenmitglieder haben kein Privatleben



Die Tabelle hast du ja sicher schon mal gesehen, oder? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.intomobile.com/2010/08/10/do-iphone-users-have-more-sex-than-blackberry-or-android-users/


----------



## Xerivor (24. April 2011)

Glatter Betrug !!!111einself


----------



## Soramac (24. April 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *facepalm*
> 
> Du kennst den Unterschied zwischen "Klauen" und "Beschlagnahmen"?



Sicher, weiß gerade nur nicht worauf du hinaus willst. Hoff jemand klärt mich mal auf! ;p


----------



## Lilith Twilight (24. April 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die Tabelle hast du ja sicher schon mal gesehen, oder?
> 
> http://www.intomobil...-android-users/



Und was soll uns das jetzt sagen? Das iPhone Nutzer ihre Partner genauso oft wechseln wie das Modell ihres iPhones?


----------



## Goyle 2010 (28. April 2011)

Juhu heute kommt das weiße I-Phone.

Wahrscheinlich wie beim IPad2 sieht es "billig" aus.


----------



## Soramac (28. April 2011)

http://store.apple.com/de/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone


Bin mal gespannt ob sie bei dem weißen iPhone irgendwas verbessert haben, in Hinsicht auf die Antenne oder andere Probleme die es gab.


----------



## EspCap (28. April 2011)

Der Proximity-Sensor ist neu, sonst eher nichts.


----------



## Soramac (28. April 2011)

Hmmm, wie auch immer. Schwarz gefällt mir sowieso besser(:


----------



## Niranda (29. April 2011)

Das ist aber nicht Apple-Like @sora o_o


----------



## Soramac (29. April 2011)

Ja, ich mein. Hatte auch das iPhone 3G in schwarz und nicht in weiss, weil es besser aussieht. Selbe beim iPad 2, weiss nicht wie genau das bei dem iPhone 4 nun ist. Werde es mir  mal anschauen, mag sein das es besser ausschaut. Weil sie haben lange dran gearbeitet, die richtige Verarbeitung und das Material zufinden.


----------



## Carcharoth (29. April 2011)

Das weisse iPhone ist übrigens 0,2mm dicker als das schwarze. Ich find das Skandalös!!!1elf


----------



## Soramac (30. April 2011)

Yep und trotzdem Empfangsprobleme ;p


----------



## Niranda (30. April 2011)

Ach das glaubt jeder...
Ich bin eher der Meinung, dass sie für 2011 kein neues iPhone (geplant) hatten (keine kapazitäten wegen iPad&Co) und es darum so ewig "aufschoben". Hier noch ein neuer, besserer Sensor rein und schon wird es die Welt verändern!
Mal ohne Mist: Was ist so schwer daran eine Glasscheibe erst weiß zu beschichten und damit nicht's durchdringt noch eine schwarze Schicht hinten drauf - das Funktioniert doch bei Spiegeln auch!?


----------



## Klos1 (30. April 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bei Apple sitzt auch genau ein Mann vorm Rechner der sagt.. ach heute guck ich mir doch mal an , wo die Frau Müller in Bielefeld sich rumgetrieben hat und dann der Herr Isaksson in Schweden (:



Dem Apple-Mitarbeiter wird das nicht interessieren. Wenn irgendeine Behörde wie der CIA kommt und um die Daten bittet, dann glaubst du doch selbst nicht, dass sie diese nicht bekommen, oder?
Solche Daten haben einfach nicht zu existieren. Punkt! Weder bei Apple noch sonst. Genauso wie Google-Streetview, dieser Rotz. Der Scheiß wird doch jetzt schon staatlich genutzt, um nach illegalen Anbauten zu suchen.
Sagt ja keiner, dass Apple der alleinige Böse ist. Es hat allgemein immer mehr die Tendenz zur totalen Überwachung. Bald kannst du nicht mal mehr nen Furz lassen, ohne dass es jemand mitbekommt.
Früher war ich immer der Überzeugung, dass der Mensch irgendwann in Zukunft mal bei der Gebuhrt nen Chip in den Arsch gepflanzt bekommt. Heute weiß ich, dass braucht es garnicht. Du kannst die totale 
Überwachung inzwischen trauriger Weiße völlig unbehelligt aufbauen und es der Jugend als tolles Feature verkaufen. Was den alten komisch verkommt, dass wird dann mit etwas wie Terrorbekämpfung gerechtfertigt.
Wobei die USA sich dann eigentlich selbst bekämpfen müsste, denn für mich ist klar, wer die Tower weggesprengt hat. Aber gut, hier driften wir zu arg ab.

Jedenfalls, mir gefällt das nicht, wohin sich die Dinge entwickeln. Und Apple ist da nur ein kleiner Teil davon. Auch was Microsoft mit Windows 8 vorhat, gefällt mir nicht. Und vom deutschen Staat halte ich sowieso schon lange nichts mehr.
Generell sitzen meiner Meinung nach ganz oben die größten Verbrecher.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. April 2011)

Psssst Klos, nicht so laut sonst wirst du als Gefahr für die Freiheit eingestuft und festgenommen.


----------



## Klos1 (30. April 2011)

Jo, gleich fährt ein schwarzer Wagen vor.


----------



## Dracun (30. April 2011)

HMM Was ist denn mit Windows 8? Garnet mitbekommen kannste mir pls en link via PM schicken Klos?
Aj für deinen Post naürlich ein +1


----------



## EspCap (30. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Dem Apple-Mitarbeiter wird das nicht interessieren. Wenn irgendeine Behörde wie der CIA kommt und um die Daten bittet, dann glaubst du doch selbst nicht, dass sie diese nicht bekommen, oder?



Nicht von Apple. Weil Apple sie auch nicht hat. Wie gesagt - die Datei liegt auf meinem iPhone und auf meinen verschlüsselten iPhone-Backups auf dem Rechner. Sonst nirgends.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. April 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Das weisse iPhone ist übrigens 0,2mm dicker als das schwarze. Ich find das Skandalös!!!1elf



Das ist übrigens der Offizielle iphone 4 in weiss Tanz.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OkMXfdzzPsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kyragan (30. April 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nicht von Apple. Weil Apple sie auch nicht hat. Wie gesagt - die Datei liegt auf meinem iPhone und auf meinen verschlüsselten iPhone-Backups auf dem Rechner. Sonst nirgends.



Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht. Ich versichere dir, mindestens wenn du dein iPhone syncst ,werden die Daten für dich unsichtbar nach Cupertino gesendet, wenn nicht gar regelmäßig.


----------



## EspCap (30. April 2011)

Das würde man in der Konsole sehen... oder ließe sich sonst irgendwie feststellen. Ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt auch ziemlich egal ob Apple oder Google weiß wo ich mal war. Große Geheimnisse!


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. April 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht. Ich versichere dir, mindestens wenn du dein iPhone syncst ,werden die Daten für dich unsichtbar nach Cupertino gesendet, wenn nicht gar regelmäßig.



Vllt liegt's an mir, aber Little Snitch (Firewall für OSX) meldet bei mir nichts von ausgehenden Daten bei iTunes


----------



## Lilith Twilight (30. April 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt auch ziemlich egal ob Apple oder Google weiß wo ich mal war. Große Geheimnisse!



Das ist leider das Traurige, dass die "Facebook-Generation" leider überwiegend so denkt...


----------



## EspCap (30. April 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> Das ist leider das Traurige, dass die "Facebook-Generation" leider überwiegend so denkt...



Ich bin nicht bei Facebook angemeldet und mag den Laden auch nicht. Apple und Google sind was anderes.


----------



## Palimbula (30. April 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht bei Facebook angemeldet und mag den Laden auch nicht. Apple und Google sind was anderes.



In Punkto Datenschutz sind alle 3 Unternehmen (Apple, Google & Facebook) §%)/§%=!)$§(!$?&(!=/$()&%!$& und unterscheiden sich nur marginal in der Sauerei die sie mit den persönlichen Daten der Nutzer anstellen.


----------



## Klos1 (30. April 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht bei Facebook angemeldet und mag den Laden auch nicht. Apple und Google sind was anderes.



Das war auch glaube ich niemals der Punkt seiner Aussage. Dein Kommentar ist einfach nur ein Musterbeispiel der Naivität, die leider viel zu viele Leute an den Tag legen.
Hoffen wir, dass der Tag niemals kommt, an dem auch dir die Augen aufgehen werden. Das Problem ist nicht Goolge oder Apple per se, es ist die Technik, die eine totale Kontrolle möglich macht und
die Gleichgültigkeit vieler Leute der Tatsache gegenüber, dass sie bereits jetzt schon völlig willkürlich von Firmen genutzt wird, um Daten aufzuzeichnen, die sie nun mal nichts angehen.
Noch stehst du dem gleichgültig gegenüber, weil es ja nur Google oder Apple sind, die diese Daten haben und diese Firmen ja eh nur dein Geld wollen. Mal sehen, wie es wird, wenn Leute gezielt davon Gebrauch machen,
die etwas mehr als nur dein Geld wollen.


----------



## Soramac (30. April 2011)

Ich weiss nicht wieso Ihr euch darüber noch aufregt. Wenn Ihr euch bei Blizzard anmeldet, bei dem Otto Versandhaus oder Amazon. Gebt Ihr auf einfach eure Daten raus ohne die Bedenken zu haben, dass diese weiter gegeben werden. 

Und solange Ihr nichts zuverbergen habt daheim, dann braucht Ihr euch auch keine Gedanken zu machen. Zumal ist es auf der einen Seite gut, dass man über diese Wege irgendwelche Verbrechen früher aufspüren kann. Aber sich jetzt deswegen in die Hose scheissen zu müssen, ist etwas übertrieben.

Selbst hier was man in Amerika schon bei Kleinigkeiten für Daten rausgeben muss, ist auch heftig. Aber so ist es heutzutage nunmal.


----------



## Ogil (30. April 2011)

Natuerlich ist es eine Sauerei, dass da einfach Daten aufgezeichnet werden von denen der User nix weiss. 

Inwieweit der konkrete Fall wirklich Nachteile fuer den Nutzer hat, ist aber eine ganz andere Frage. Gerade wenn es um Standort-Infos geht, haben doch z.B. Behoerden Zugriff auf die Daten der Netzbetreiber. Im Home Location Register ist jedes aktive Handy eingebucht, inwieweit das Ganze auch aufgezeichnet wird weiss ich nicht - ist aber doch sehr wahrscheinlich. Das ist dann freilich nicht so genau wie GPS-Daten aber wohl im Normalfall ausreichend. Uebrigens sorgen die tollen Apps die staendig irgendwelche Daten aktiv abrufen auch dafuer, dass die Genauigkeit dieser Ortung hoeher ist, da ein aktives Handy genauer ortbar ist als ein nur angeschaltetes passives.


----------



## Konov (30. April 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wieso Ihr euch darüber noch aufregt. Wenn Ihr euch bei Blizzard anmeldet, bei dem Otto Versandhaus oder Amazon. Gebt Ihr auf einfach eure Daten raus ohne die Bedenken zu haben, dass diese weiter gegeben werden.



Ehrlich gesagt hab ich mir schon gedanken gemacht, sowohl bei Blizzard als auch bei Amazon.



Soramac schrieb:


> Selbst hier was man in Amerika schon bei Kleinigkeiten für Daten rausgeben muss, ist auch heftig. Aber so ist es heutzutage nunmal.



Ist es so nunmal? Das ist eine relativ einfache Sicht der Dinge, zu sagen "so ist es nunmal".
Ich sag doch auch nicht, Lybien, Jemen, Syrien, überall herrschen Bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände, so ist es nunmal?


----------



## Nebola (30. April 2011)

Allerdings denke ich, dass jemand der nicht will bzw. verhindern will das seine Daten in irgendeiner Form "missbraucht" werden sei es nur aufgezeichnet, weitergegeben oder weis ich was. So jemand meldet isch dann wohl auch nicht bei Facebook, Schülzervz, Apple/Google Dienste oder sonst wo an wo er sich nicht zu 100% sicher ist.


----------



## Palimbula (30. April 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wieso Ihr euch darüber noch aufregt. Wenn Ihr euch bei Blizzard anmeldet, bei dem Otto Versandhaus oder Amazon. Gebt Ihr auf einfach eure Daten raus ohne die Bedenken zu haben, dass diese weiter gegeben werden.
> 
> Und solange Ihr nichts zuverbergen habt daheim, dann braucht Ihr euch auch keine Gedanken zu machen. Zumal ist es auf der einen Seite gut, dass man über diese Wege irgendwelche Verbrechen früher aufspüren kann. Aber sich jetzt deswegen in die Hose scheissen zu müssen, ist etwas übertrieben.
> 
> Selbst hier was man in Amerika schon bei Kleinigkeiten für Daten rausgeben muss, ist auch heftig. Aber so ist es heutzutage nunmal.



Amazon und Otto kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen. Beide Firmen haben Ihren Unternehmenssitz in unterschiedlichen Ländern und unterliegen daher unterschiedlichen Rechtssprechungen bzw. Gesetzen --> Amazon (Frankreich), Otto (Deutschland). Und gerade Amazon ist ein perfektes Beispiel dafür was Unternehmen mit persönlichen Daten anstellen können --> "Neu für Sie", "Empfehlungen für Sie", "Inspieriert von Ihren Shopping-Trends"... Ein weiteres tolles Beispiel ist Payback. Da werden Verbraucher mit Prämien geködert ihr Einkaufsverhalten offen zu legen, so dass alle an Payback teilnehmenden Unternehmen wissen was man wann wo in welcher Menge gekauft und wie bezahlt hat.

Oh ja, so lange wir nichts zu verbergen haben... Man muss nie etwas befürchten wenn man sich Gesetzeskonform verhält. Dennoch geht es sowohl den Staat als auch Unternehmen einen feuchten Dreck an wann und wo ich mein Mobiltelefon nutze und ob ich beim urinieren stehe oder sitze. Es kursieren von jedem Menschen schon genügend persönliche Daten auf externen Datenträgern. Alleine schon die Tatsache, dass Vodafone die Bewegungsdaten von Mobilfunktelefonen an TomTom weitergibt... --> http://www.vodafone.de/business/firmenkunden/verkehrsinfo-hd-traffic.html Und die Mär, dass Verbrechen früher aufgespürt werden können, wenn nur alle Bundesbürger unter Generalverdacht gestellt werden... Im deutschen Herbst wurde die Rasterfahndung genutzt um die Entführer von Hans Martin Schleyer dingfest zu machen. Hat es geklappt? Nein. Schleyer wurde im Elsass erschossen und bis heute wissen nur die Beteiligten wer es war. Hat die Vorratsdatenspeicherung geholfen die Anschläge 2006 auf die Regionalbahnen in Köln zu verhindern? Nein. Weil die Täter Amateure waren sind die Bomben nicht explodiert und nicht weil die Vorratsdatenspeicherung so toll ist. Sperrlisten im Internet, die nächste großartige Idee... Ein Persilschein zur Überwachung und Sperrung von Webseiten.

Wenn du damit kein Problem hast, dass Gott und die Welt alle deine persönlichen Daten kennt fordere ich dich hiermit auf hier deine persönlichen Daten offen zu legen:

Name, Vorname, Geburtsdatum, Schuhgrösse, Bankverbindung etc.

Keine Sorge, wir werden damit kein Schindluder treiben. Wir sind alle lieb und nett und wollen nur dein Bestes, so wie Apple, Facebook, Google, Amazon. Zitat Erich Mielke: „Ich liebe — Ich liebe doch alle — alle Menschen — Na ich liebe doch — Ich setzte mich doch dafür ein.“


----------



## Soramac (30. April 2011)

Aber wem interessiert denn auf der Welt, dass der _Iven Tenz _mit _16_ Jahren in _Amerika_ auf die _Lely High School_ geht? 

Keine Sau. Wenn es dem so sei, dann geht die Person auf Facebook und kann genau diese Daten lesen. Jeder der in solchen sozialen Netzwerken angemeldet ist, hat dementsprechnend auch nichts zu verbergen und darf sich dann auch über sowas nicht aufregen. 

Was mit den Bankverbindungen schon alles angestellt worden ist, will ich selbst auch nicht wissen. 

Nur das Problem ist dahinter, was heute für härtere Fälle eingesetzt , wird bald von der Behörder und Polizei für etwas normalere Dinge benutzt. Steuerhinterziehung (wobei das in Deutschland schlimmer ist, als wenn jemand umbringt), Parktickets. Man brauch einfach nur nachschauen, wer und wann an welchem Ort um diese Uhrzeit sich dort aufgehalten hat, wobei man brauch hier nur das Nummernschild aufschreiben. Aber mal so als Beispiel.


----------



## Carcharoth (30. April 2011)

"Du bist Terrorist"


----------



## EspCap (30. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Das war auch glaube ich niemals der Punkt seiner Aussage. Dein Kommentar ist einfach nur ein Musterbeispiel der Naivität, die leider viel zu viele Leute an den Tag legen.



Naja. Ich würde mich definitiv nicht naiv im Umgang mit meinem Daten nennen. Ich gehöre nicht zu den Leute, die Bilder, die zeigen wie sie hackedicht in der Straßenrinne liegen mit Tag bei Facebook posten und dann 'ZOMFG WAR DAS AWESUM!' drunter posten. 


Ich weiß nur, welche Daten Firmen von mir aus wissen dürfen. Dazu gehört, wo ich mich irgendwann mal aufgehalten habe. Ist ja nicht so, als würde ich live getrackt werden. Und wenn es dazu beiträgt, dass ich Werbung bekomme die mich eventuell sogar interessiert, warum nicht. 

Das mag nicht jedem so gehen, aber irgendwann wird Datenschutz zur Paranoia. Ich erinnere mich an eine Sprecherin vom CCC, die in irgendeiner Talkshow (ich glaube es war Illner) gemeint hat, sie antwortet auf Emails, die von Gmail-Account verschickt werden grundsätzlich nicht, weil sie nicht möchte, dass Google irgendwelche Informationen über sie erhält. Japp. Und am Montag durfte sie wieder in die Klinik zurück.


----------



## Konov (30. April 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> Allerdings denke ich, dass jemand der nicht will bzw. verhindern will das seine Daten in irgendeiner Form "missbraucht" werden sei es nur aufgezeichnet, weitergegeben oder weis ich was. So jemand meldet isch dann wohl auch nicht bei Facebook, Schülzervz, Apple/Google Dienste oder sonst wo an wo er sich nicht zu 100% sicher ist.



Stimmt, ich bin bei dem ganzen Schrott auch nicht angemeldet, aber selbst bei Amazon kriegste ja Werbung geschickt und 100% sicher kannste da nicht sein, dass da nicht auch wer deine Daten weitergibt.
Aber auf Amazon möcht ich auch nicht verzichten.


----------



## Nebola (30. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich bin bei dem ganzen Schrott auch nicht angemeldet, aber selbst bei Amazon kriegste ja Werbung geschickt und 100% sicher kannste da nicht sein, dass da nicht auch wer deine Daten weitergibt.
> Aber auf Amazon möcht ich auch nicht verzichten.



Amazon benutzt wenigstens deine Daten um die Ergebnisse für Werbung zu verbessern, was ich auch ok finde. Somit werde ich nicht 5 mal die Woche mit random Crap zugespamt, sondern erhalte Vorschläge die durchaus lukrativ sein können.
Ich bin auch nur bei Twitter angemeldet, sonst habe ich keins von vielen unsinnigen Netzwerken, Gesichtsbüchern oder sonstwas


----------



## Carcharoth (30. April 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das mag nicht jedem so gehen, aber irgendwann wird Datenschutz zur Paranoia. Ich erinnere mich an eine Sprecherin vom CCC, die in irgendeiner Talkshow (ich glaube es war Illner) gemeint hat, sie antwortet auf Emails, die von Gmail-Account verschickt werden grundsätzlich nicht, weil sie nicht möchte, dass Google irgendwelche Informationen über sie erhält. Japp. Und am Montag durfte sie wieder in die Klinik zurück.



Constanze Kurz ist aber nicht in einer Klinik... oO


----------



## EspCap (1. Mai 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Constanze Kurz ist aber nicht in einer Klinik... oO



Das war auch nicht ernst gemeint. Ich finde so ein Verhalten nur ziemlich krankhaft.


----------



## Soramac (3. Mai 2011)

Neue iMacs mit 2x Thunderbolt, neue Sandy Brigdes Quad Core, HD Kamera und Grafikchips.

Die Performance wird immer abartiger in den kleinen Dingern.. :O


----------



## Lari (5. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Neue iMacs mit 2x Thunderbolt, neue Sandy Brigdes Quad Core, HD Kamera und Grafikchips.
> 
> Die Performance wird immer abartiger in den kleinen Dingern.. :O



Der Preis auch


----------



## Ennia (5. Mai 2011)

Ab EUR 1.149,-... Was gibt es daran auszusetzen?


----------



## Lari (5. Mai 2011)

Ach ich bin jemand der bei Technik eher auf die technischen Daten als aufs Design achtet.
Der Preis muss ja durchs Design entstehen, die Technik ists jedenfalls nicht


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. Mai 2011)

Im Preis inbegriffen ist ja noch der integrierte Bildschirm, Maus und Tastatur, Betriebssystem inkl. Gutschein für das kommende OSX Lion, 1 Jahr lang exzellenter Support/Garantie, sowie das Softwarepaket iLife. 
Ach und das Design ist einfach hervorragend (Design besteht nicht nur aus gutem Aussehen), da brauch man sich gar nicht streiten.


----------



## Xerivor (5. Mai 2011)

Jetzt geht das hier schon wieder los ~.~


----------



## Soramac (5. Mai 2011)

weil Ihr einfach Apple Hasser seid, findet euch damit ab.


----------



## Xerivor (5. Mai 2011)

Oder ihr einfach Apple Fanboys könnte man sich jetzt wieder drüber streiten. Aber jetzt reichts langsam mal


----------



## Soramac (5. Mai 2011)

Ich streite mich nicht drueber oder sage zu jemand.. wenn er mit einem BMW ankommt. scheiss Angeber.

Einfach so lassen wie die Dinge sind und nicht sagen es ist Arsch teuer und steht nicht im Vergleich zu anderen PCs.

NA UND? Ist halt so.


----------



## Xerivor (5. Mai 2011)

Anscheinend ist es wirklich ziemlich schwer zu verstehen das nicht allen Leuten das Mac Gehäuse gefällt. Wie Klos in dem anderen Thread schon erwähnt hatte, er selbst mag es schon allein aus dem Grund nicht das er nicht nach belieben nachrüsten kann bzw. das er seinen Bildschirm nicht am neuen PC weiterverwenden kann. Das ist für einige schon genug Grund das sich ein Mac für sie nicht mehr lohnt.

Bei den meisten gilt halt 
PC Aufpreis = mehr Leistung. 
Nicht PC Aufpreis = Alugehäuse.

Ich selbst würde sagen ein Mac ist nunmal ein PC für Liebhaber man muss das Design ansprechend finden, denn das zählt bei Apple, die Leistung ist da eher sekundär.


----------



## Soramac (5. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt ich sage dazu nichts mehr. Finde den iMac immerhin noch eine super Entwicklung und wer meint, die Leistung ist beschissen.. dann weis ich auch nicht. i7 Quadcore Sandybridge, 16GB, SSD Festplatte.


----------



## painschkes (5. Mai 2011)

_Wenns hier so weiter geht ist der Thread ganz schnell zu - hier wird nicht geflamed und damit ende.

Nutzt dafür irgendeinen anderen Thread._.


----------



## EspCap (5. Mai 2011)

Hm, sagtmal... mein iPhone hat zurzeit immer wieder solche Anfälle in denen es einfach komplett das Netz verliert und auch nicht wieder bekommt. Flugmodus an/aus oder neu hochfahren bringt nur selten etwas, SIM rein und raus hilft meistens. Schon mal jemand sowas gehabt? O_o 

Ist eine gecuttete o2-Prepaid SIM, aber das dürfte ja eigentlich nichts zur Sache tun.


----------



## Shourijo (5. Mai 2011)

Hmm ne sowas hatte ich mit meinem iPhone noch nie... Also habn 3GS. Naja vielleicht ist da durchs cutten der SIM doch irgendwo nen Kratzer reingekommen und da stört jetz irgendwas... Vorstellen könnt ichs mir.
Wobei das natürlich auch anders sein kann, ich bin da kein Fachmann für...^^

Dafür bekomme ich mit meinem fast nur EDGE Tempo rein...Wobei das nicht an nem Defekt liegt; BASE hat einfach nen beschissenen UMTS-Netzausbau 

Edit: Da fällt mir ein, ne Freundin hatte das mal mit ihrem 3GS... Wobei das davon kam, dass sie kurz vor den Aussetzern nen Autounfall hatte, wo sie sich überschlagen hatte und das Handy wohln bisschen durchs Auto geflogen ist.
War dann irgendwas mitter Antenne los... Hatte wohl nen Wackelkontakt. Hat dann das zu Apple eingeschickt und hat nen neues bekommen...
Aber ich denke mal, deins ist dir nicht runtergefallen oder?


----------



## Xerivor (5. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hm, sagtmal... mein iPhone hat zurzeit immer wieder solche Anfälle in denen es einfach komplett das Netz verliert und auch nicht wieder bekommt. Flugmodus an/aus oder neu hochfahren bringt nur selten etwas, SIM rein und raus hilft meistens. Schon mal jemand sowas gehabt? O_o
> 
> Ist eine gecuttete o2-Prepaid SIM, aber das dürfte ja eigentlich nichts zur Sache tun.



Liegt an o2 bzw ich gehe mal davon aus, das Netz von dennen ist eh wie soll ich sagen sehr bescheiden  Kollege von mir hatte das auch mit seinem 3G aber jetzt ist er bei Telekom und er hat das Problem nicht mehr :/

Wär ja ein verrückter Zufall wenn es an der Sim liegt


----------



## EspCap (5. Mai 2011)

Das o2-Netz ist super :O Ein Kumpel bei der deutschen Bundespost Telekom hat in der ganzen Stadt in Gebäuden nur schlechtes EDGE während ich 4 Mbit UMTS rocke. Naja, wenn das iPhone nicht spinnt. Ich glaube eher, das liegt an einer verhunzten Baseband-Firmware.

Oder aber es gibt einfach einen Wackler weil der SIM-Chip das Tray berührt, aber warum dann erst jetzt?

Naja, mal beobachten. Runtergefallen ist es in letzter Zeit nicht, jedenfalls nicht ohne Bumper


----------



## Lari (5. Mai 2011)

Nene, bin kein Apple Hasser, besitze auch was von Apple.

Aber die Macs... kosten halt mehr, als sie wert sind. Darf man doch wohl sagen  Ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass man die Kiste mit SSD, 16GB und was du da aufzählst für 1.149€ bekommt


----------



## EspCap (5. Mai 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Aber die Macs... kosten halt mehr, als sie wert sind. Darf man doch wohl sagen





Kommt drauf an, was dir wie viel wert ist


----------



## Xerivor (5. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das o2-Netz ist super :O Ein Kumpel bei der deutschen Bundespost Telekom hat in der ganzen Stadt in Gebäuden nur schlechtes EDGE während ich 4 Mbit UMTS rocke. Naja, wenn das iPhone nicht spinnt. Ich glaube eher, das liegt an einer verhunzten Baseband-Firmware.
> 
> Oder aber es gibt einfach einen Wackler weil der SIM-Chip das Tray berührt, aber warum dann erst jetzt?
> 
> Naja, mal beobachten. Runtergefallen ist es in letzter Zeit nicht, jedenfalls nicht ohne Bumper



Ok kann sein das es bei euch super ist, bei uns ist das genau umgekehrt mit o2 hat man hier alle 2 Dörfer nen Funkloch und in Gebäuden gar kein Empfang. Ich habe mit Eplus gelegentliche Data Drops aber damit kann ich leben, dafür habe ich fast überall HSDPA (zählen aber da wohl zu den ausnahmen bei Eplus  )


----------



## Lari (5. Mai 2011)

So kann mans natürlich auch sagen 
Aber ich sagte ja vorhin schonmal aus rein technologischer Sicht setz ich da lieber auf einen normalen PC.

Aber mein iPod ist natürlich ne coole Sache, wobei die Kamera mal der größte Mist ist -.-


----------



## EspCap (5. Mai 2011)

Wieso? HD-Video ist doch was. Klar, für Fotos taugt sie gar nichts. Aber du musst auch daran denken wie dünn das Teil ist. Viel mehr passt da gar nicht rein.


----------



## Shourijo (5. Mai 2011)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Ok kann sein das es bei euch super ist, bei uns ist das genau umgekehrt mit o2 hat man hier alle 2 Dörfer nen Funkloch und in Gebäuden gar kein Empfang. Ich habe mit Eplus gelegentliche Data Drops aber damit kann ich leben, dafür habe ich fast überall HSDPA (zählen aber da wohl zu den ausnahmen bei Eplus  )



Scheint so...^^ Also ich bekomme jedenfalls nur selten mal 3G und das dann auch nur wenn ich bei uns vorm Klassenzimmer aufem Flur stehe... dann aber auch nur mit max. 2 Balken Empfang. Wenn ich noch ein Stockwerk höher gehe habe ich dann fast immer 3G, wobeis dann auch nur 3 Balken oder so sind. Habe da noch Glück, weil unsere Schule grade an einer Stelle steht, wo 3G und EDGE Tempo sich schneiden. In meinem Wohnort bekomme ich z.b. gar kein 3G. Liegt aber auch am Rand eines Waldgebietes... da hatte ich aber schon mit gerechnet. Schade isses halt nur inner Schule.. Naja hoffe ja immernoch, dass Base bzw E-Plus da mal nachbessern beim UMTS Netz.


----------



## Lari (5. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wieso? HD-Video ist doch was. Klar, für Fotos taugt sie gar nichts. Aber du musst auch daran denken wie dünn das Teil ist. Viel mehr passt da gar nicht rein.



Naja, man ist im ersten moment natürlich etwas enttäuscht, da die Fotos selbst bei hellstem Tageslicht unscharf werden.
Die Videos sind ok, das stimmt. Ich bin aber eher der Fotograf als der Filmer


----------



## EspCap (5. Mai 2011)

Dann kauf dir eine Kamera oder ein iPhone  Die Kamera ist ja hauptsächlich für Video-Chat und Videos gedacht. 

Fotos sind wirklich nur fürs allergröbste.


----------



## Xerivor (6. Mai 2011)

Naja ich meine wenn ich richtig Bilder machen will nehm ich so oder so meine Kamera mit und nutze nicht meine Handy/iPod Kamera! Musst schon immer Facepalmen wenn jemand kommt olololol hab 12Mp HD Kamera am Handy ololol.... und dann is das Handy dicker als mein Geschichtsbuch :/ mir reichen meine 5Mp die ich habe vollkommen


----------



## EspCap (6. Mai 2011)

Jo, klar. Und 12 MP im Handy ist absolute Geldverschwendung, weil so ein kleiner Sensor noch so viele Pixel haben kann - es wird nicht besser, im Gegenteil.

Die 5 MP im iPhone reichen für unterwegs vollkommen, da kommen sogar ganz beachtliche Bilder raus für ein Smartphone. Das hab ich mal gemacht als ich das Teil ne Woche hatte - nicht nachbearbeitet und mit der Standard-Kamera App gemacht. Man sieht ein bisschen rauschen wenn man es auf volle Größe zieht, aber die Farben sind Hammer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goyle 2010 (6. Mai 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Nene, bin kein Apple Hasser, besitze auch was von Apple.
> 
> Aber die Macs... kosten halt mehr, als sie wert sind. Darf man doch wohl sagen  Ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass man die Kiste mit SSD, 16GB und was du da aufzählst für 1.149&#8364; bekommt




Die iMacs kamen ja jetzt neu raus. Von daher finde ich sie nicht mehr soooo überteuert.

Vorteil gegenüber einem neuen PC ist halt einfach das alles in bildschirm sitzt und dieser ist ja als 21,5" oder 27" erhältlich. Dazu gibt es noch ein Prima Betriebssystem.

http://www.apple.com/de/imac/performance.html


----------



## Lilith Twilight (6. Mai 2011)

Goyle schrieb:


> Die iMacs kamen ja jetzt neu raus. Von daher finde ich sie nicht mehr soooo überteuert.



Naja, für das Modell das oben da angepriesen wird (16GB RAM, i7,SSD) werden fast 3000 Schleifen fällig...also wenn das nicht teuer ist dann weiß ich auch nicht 



Goyle schrieb:


> Vorteil gegenüber einem neuen PC ist halt einfach das alles in bildschirm sitzt...



Was der eine als Vorteil sieht, findet eine anderer vielleicht Schwachsinn...aber ist halt eine subjektive Meinung.


----------



## Palimbula (6. Mai 2011)

Goyle schrieb:


> ...
> Vorteil gegenüber einem neuen PC ist halt einfach das alles in bildschirm sitzt und dieser ist ja als 21,5" oder 27" erhältlich.
> ...



Natürlich war Apple der erste, der das Konzept "Hardware in einem Monitor" erfolgreich vermarktet hat (Apple Macintosh von 1984, iMac etc.). Dennoch gibt es das auch schon seit geraumer Zeit von Acer für den IBM-kompatiblen PC-Sektor --> http://www.acer.de/ac/de/DE/content/group/desktops


----------



## Soramac (7. Mai 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> Was der eine als Vorteil sieht, findet eine anderer vielleicht Schwachsinn...aber ist halt eine subjektive Meinung.



Du hast einen sauberen PC und Ordnung am Schreibtisch. Das ist der Vorteil und Apple ist keine Firme wie andere, wo ständig etwas kaputt geht. Das man den iMac ständig einschicken muss, das ist nicht und falls hat man einen guten Support.

Daher kann man dies nicht als Nachteil vergleichen und die Hardware ist so gut in dem iMac das man nicht aufrüsten muss.. durch das Betriebssystem läuft ständig alles flüssig für's arbeiten. Gibt Leute die haben von Apple noch Notebooks die von 2005 sind und noch reibungslos laufen.

Zum Spielen ist natürlich ein PC als Vorteil, weil man ggf. die Grafikkarte aufrüsten kann, für ein kommendes Spiel, aber man benutzt den Mac ja nicht zum spielen.

ebenso dieses Video: Es wird einfach gezeigt wie man an dem iMac zwei weitere Bildschirme anschließen kann und somit 3 Bildschirme hat. Wie lange hat das denn gedauert bis AMD damit mal auf dem Markt kam und das ermöglicht hat mit einer Grafikkarte.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dxwPvVuhfLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> aber man benutzt den Mac ja nicht zum spielen.



Also mit meinem iMac (mid2010) kann ich WoW, Crysis, Crysis Warhead, Crysis 2, Bulletstorm, Portal 2, Starcraft 2 und weitere aktuelle Spiele wunderbar zocken (in der nativen Auflösung versteht sich)


----------



## Goyle 2010 (7. Mai 2011)

Wieso sollte ein iMac nicht zum Gaming tauglich sein? Ja ok die Spiele brachste in Mac Version aber das sind ja nicht alle.

Und wie schon Vorposter gesagt haben. Einen Mac braucht man nicht aufrüsten. Die neuen haben ja eine ATI 6970M oder 6750M je nach Setup welche lässig zum Gaming reicht.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> ebenso dieses Video: Es wird einfach gezeigt wie man an dem iMac zwei weitere Bildschirme anschließen kann und somit 3 Bildschirme hat. Wie lange hat das denn gedauert bis AMD damit mal auf dem Markt kam und das ermöglicht hat mit einer Grafikkarte.



Das funktioniert aber nur so gut, weil die iMacs seit der letzten Generation auf AMD Radeon GPUs setzen, die eben besagtes Ifinity beherrschen.


----------



## Soramac (7. Mai 2011)

Trotzdem basiert das auf etwas eine andere Technik (Thunderbold), als bei den normalen AMD Grafikkarten jetzt und bei Apple funktioniert es halt einfach.

Ich will schon garnicht dran denken, wie einfach mal zwei Bildschirme benutzen wollte, was man da erstmal alles einstellen musste bei Windows und bei Mac werden zwei Bildschirme reingesteckt.. erkannt und fertig. Keine extra Einstellungen und Pi Pa Po

Thunderbold ist wirklich eine gute Erfindungen und es wird bereits schon an Thunderbold 2.0 getüftelt. Auf einer Pressekonferenz hat Apple den neuen iMac vorgstellt und einen Kopiervorgang mit 4,5GB in 10 Sekunden abgeschlossen über Thunderbold.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (7. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Trotzdem basiert das auf etwas eine andere Technik (Thunderbold), als bei den normalen AMD Grafikkarten jetzt und bei Apple funktioniert es halt einfach.
> 
> Ich will schon garnicht dran denken, wie einfach mal zwei Bildschirme benutzen wollte, was man da erstmal alles einstellen musste bei Windows und bei Mac werden zwei Bildschirme reingesteckt.. erkannt und fertig. Keine extra Einstellungen und Pi Pa Po
> 
> Thunderbold ist wirklich eine gute Erfindungen und es wird bereits schon an Thunderbold 2.0 getüftelt. Auf einer Pressekonferenz hat Apple den neuen iMac vorgstellt und einen Kopiervorgang mit 4,5GB in 10 Sekunden abgeschlossen über Thunderbold.



Erstens ist Thunderbolt eine Entwicklung von Intel und nicht von Apple...(unglaublich, oder?)...mit anderen Worten das gibt es auch an den neuen PC Mainboards,

und zweitens geht das beim Win-PC mit einer Grafikkarte und ohne Thunderbolt gensauso einfach, du musst nicht mehr oder weniger Einstellen als bei OSX.


----------



## Soramac (7. Mai 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> Erstens ist Thunderbolt eine Entwicklung von Intel und nicht von Apple...(unglaublich, oder?)...mit anderen Worten das gibt es auch an den neuen PC Mainboards,
> 
> und zweitens geht das beim Win-PC mit einer Grafikkarte und ohne Thunderbolt gensauso einfach, du musst nicht mehr oder weniger Einstellen als bei OSX.



Und USB wurde von deiner Oma erfunden , unglaublich oder?

Apple und Intel arbeiten schon seit langen zusammen und wird von beiden Herstellen entwickelt. Ebenso USB und daran zweifel ich, dass man nur die Bildschirme einsteckt und nichts einstellen muss, garnichts.


> Nachdem bereits AMD Intels neuen proprietären Thunderbolt-Standard (ehemals Light Peak) kritisiert hat, zeigen sich laut OCWorkbench auch die Hersteller von Mainboards eher zurückhaltend. Intels neuer Standard mag zwar schneller sein als USB 3.0, jedoch haben die Mainboard-Hersteller, mit denen OCWorkbench gesprochen hat, in absehbarer Zeit trotzdem nicht vor neue Mainboards mit Thunderbolt-Anschlüssen zu veröffentlichen.


Quelle: hartware


----------



## Palimbula (7. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und USB wurde von deiner Oma erfunden , unglaublich oder?
> ...



Sofern seine Oma "intel" heisst hast du recht 



> Der universelle serielle Bus _(USB 1.0)_ wurde vom Hersteller Intel entwickelt und 1996 im Markt eingeführt. Er war zum Anschluss von Peripheriegeräten an PCs konzipiert und sollte die Nachfolge einer ganzen Reihe damals verwendeter PC-Schnittstellen antreten und diese vereinheitlichen. Deshalb war die USB-Spezifikation nicht auf Tastatur und Maus begrenzt, sondern schloss auch andere Peripheriegeräte wieDrucker und Scanner mit ein. Massenspeicher – wie etwa Festplatten – wurden zwar von USB 1.0 unterstützt, wegen der maximalen Datenrate von 12 Mbit/s waren sie dafür aber nur sehr eingeschränkt zu gebrauchen.



Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB

Aber genug der Haarpalterei


----------



## Lilith Twilight (7. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und USB wurde von deiner Oma erfunden , unglaublich oder?
> 
> Apple und Intel arbeiten schon seit langen zusammen und wird von beiden Herstellen entwickelt. Ebenso USB und daran zweifel ich, dass man nur die Bildschirme einsteckt und nichts einstellen muss, garnichts.
> 
> Quelle: hartware



Apple hat daran überhaupt nichts entwicklelt, das magst du dir einreden, dem ist aber nicht so.

Also ich stecke meinen zweiten Monitor ein und er läuft in der richtigen Auflösung, das einzige was man Einstellen muss ist wo sich der Monitor befindet...genau wie bei OSX auch. Wo du sonst noch was Einstellen willst weiß ich nicht, aber manche machen sich die Sache halt schwerer als sie eigentlich ist...

Die neuen Intel Boards haben die Schnittstelle, da es für Apple Boards ja auch keinen Dritthersteller gibt finde ich das Gleichwertig :-)


----------



## Ol@f (7. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> [...] daran zweifel ich, dass man nur die Bildschirme einsteckt und nichts einstellen muss, garnichts.


Grad extra ausprobiert. Also bei mir klappt alles sofort und ich muss nichts einstellen.


----------



## EspCap (7. Mai 2011)

Thunderbolt wurde von Intel und Apple zusammenentwickelt. Das ist fakt. Glaubt ihr, Intel würde Apple einfach so erstmal das Exklusivrechte auf die Schnittstelle geben? 

Mit USB hatte Apple afaik nichts zu tun, das stimmt.


----------



## Xerivor (7. Mai 2011)

Ich finde nirgendwo das Apple da mitentwickelt hat nur das sie für ein Jahr die exklusivrechte hatten/haben, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Soramac (7. Mai 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB
> 
> Aber genug der Haarpalterei



Also wenn du alles glaubst was in Wikipedia steht, dann (:

Ebenso hat Apple nicht USB entwickelt, sondern Steve Jobs war daran beteiligt. Ich verbinde nunmal Steve Jobs mit Apple und er hat mit Intel daran zusammen gearbeitet und haben deswegen auch Thunderbold ins Leben gerufen. Zwar mag das nicht alles immer auf ''Deutsch'' in Wikipedia stehen, sondern in News oder direkt auf den Firmen Seiten.

Auch Microsoft war an USB beteiligt und andere Hersteller. Intel gehört da nicht alleine dazu.

So.. habs gefunden:


> Bei der technischen Umsetzung arbeiteten Intel und Apple eng zusammen und entwickelten die Thunderbolt Technologie, die jetzt auf dem neuen MacBook Pro und dem neuen iMac zum Einsatz kommt.



Quelle: Apple


----------



## Palimbula (7. Mai 2011)

Wenn dir das "englische" wikipedia, zum Thema "USB", lieber ist --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB



> ...
> The USB is a standard for peripheral devices. A group of seven companies began development on it in 1994: Compaq, DEC, IBM, Intel, Microsoft, NEC and Nortel. The goal was to make it fundamentally easier to connect external devices to PCs by replacing the multitude of connectors at the back of PCs, addressing the usability issues of existing interfaces, and simplifying software configuration of all devices connected to USB, as well as permitting greater bandwidths for external devices. The first silicon for USB was made by Intel in 1995.
> ...



Aber wer bin ich denn schon, der einfach so aus wikipedia zitiert und glaubt was dort steht *prost* Um dem ganzen aber hier mal, zumindest für mich, ein Ende zu bereiten: Du bist bekennender Freund/Anhänger/Befürworter von Apple und deren Produkten. Ich bin es nicht und schreibe daher auch nicht jedes erfundene Rad dem Konzern aus Cupertino zu, auch wenn Apple mit Sicherheit die Entwicklung in der IT in den letzten 20 Jahren beeinflusst hat.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (7. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Also wenn du alles glaubst was in Wikipedia steht, dann (:



Stattdessen glauben wir alle am besten nur das was in deinen Posts steht... 




Soramac schrieb:


> Ebenso hat Apple nicht USB entwickelt, sondern Steve Jobs war daran beteiligt. Ich verbinde nunmal Steve Jobs mit Apple und er hat mit Intel daran zusammen gearbeitet und haben deswegen auch Thunderbold ins Leben gerufen. Zwar mag das nicht alles immer auf ''Deutsch'' in Wikipedia stehen, sondern in News oder direkt auf den Firmen Seiten.
> 
> Auch Microsoft war an USB beteiligt und andere Hersteller. Intel gehört da nicht alleine dazu.




Die Firmen haben lediglich die Standards für USB festgelegt, welche die neue Schnittstelle können musste. Die technische Entwicklung kam dann aber letztendlich von Intel

"*Universal Serial Bus* (*USB*) is a specification[sup]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB#cite_note-0[/sup] to establish communication between devices and a host controller (usually a personal computer), developed and invented by Ajay Bhatt, while working for Intel."

Quelle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB



Soramac schrieb:


> So.. habs gefunden:
> Quelle: Apple



Laut Wikipeadia:

"*Thunderbolt* (originally codenamed *Light Peak*) is an interface for connecting peripheral devices to a computer via an expansion bus. Thunderbolt was developed by Intel and brought to market with technical collaboration from Apple Inc. It was introduced commercially on Apple's updated MacBook Pro lineup on February 24, 2011, using the same port and connector as Mini DisplayPort."

Quelle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thunderbolt_%28interface%29

Klingt für mich dann eher so dass Intel es entwickelt hat und Apple so gnädig war es in seine neuen Geräte einzubauen und den bestehenden Mini Display Port dafür zu nutzen um es bekannt zu machen. Also in gewisser weise hast du recht das Apple beteiligt war...allerdings nur an der Markteinführung und nicht an der eigentlichen Entwicklung wie sie auf der Apple Seite den Leuten glauben machen wollen


----------



## EspCap (7. Mai 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> Klingt für mich dann eher so dass Intel es entwickelt hat und Apple so gnädig war es in seine neuen Geräte einzubauen und den bestehenden Mini Display Port dafür zu nutzen um es bekannt zu machen. Also in gewisser weise hast du recht das Apple beteiligt war...allerdings nur an der Markteinführung und nicht an der eigentlichen Entwicklung wie sie auf der Apple Seite den Leuten glauben machen wollen




Man könnte meinen du wärst du ganze Zeit bei Intel rumgehangen und hättest beobachtet ob Leute von Apple rein- und ausgehen.


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Mai 2011)

Goyle schrieb:


> Ja ok die Spiele brachste in Mac Version aber das sind ja nicht alle.



Nicht mal das. Windows 7 via Bootcamp geht auch


----------



## Ogil (7. Mai 2011)

Was fuer ein Kindergarten. Bin ich bei solchen Diskussionen der Einzige, dem dabei der Schweizer aus der Werbung in den Sinn kommt, welcher aufgeregt rumhuepft und "Wer hat's erfunden?" ruft?

Der entscheidende Punkt ist, dass Apple momentan die Einzigen sind, die Computer mit Thunderbolt-Support anbieten. Der Apple-Fan kann sich dabei darueber freuen, dass "seine" Firma ein Vorreiter dieser neuen Technologie ist - muss sich aber wohl oder uebel eingestehen, dass das auch bedeutet, dass nur wenig Peripherie verfuegbar ist, welche diese unterstuetzt. Was sich wohl auch erst dann aendern wird, wenn Thunderbolt eine weitere Verbreitung findet.

Und da man aufs Thunderbolt-Thema ja erst ueber den Daisy-Chain-Multi-Display-Support (aus dem Video) kam: Der kommt eigentlich in der Form von der 1.2er-Version des Display-Port-Standards der auch von Thunderbolt unterstuetzt wird. Das heisst, dass man dafuer kein Thunderbolt braucht. Und wie Kyra schon sagte: Der ist auch beim Mac in der AMD/ATI-Karte implementiert - und so auch bei allen HD6000-Series GraKas vorhanden. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass eben Apple das Ganze ueber den Thunderbolt-Connector nach aussen fuehrt und man bei den GraKas selbst sonst den Display-Port-Connector haette.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Mai 2011)

Der Thunderbolt-Connector ist ein Mini-Displayport, zumindest mechanisch. Er ist halt auch in der Lage, dank der Thunderbolt-Technologie mehr als reine Bildinformationen zu übertragen. Was das Anschließen von Displays angeht, hat Thunderbolt daran keinerlei Anteil. Das regelt alles Eyefinity, was jede AMD-GPU seit der HD5xxx Serie beherrscht, die auch in iMacs der letzten 2 Generationen eingesetzt worden sind. Thunderbolt soll vor allem eine Konkurrenzschnittschnelle zu USB (3.0) sein.


----------



## Ogil (7. Mai 2011)

Sag ich doch.


----------



## Soramac (9. Mai 2011)

Da ist Apple doch nicht so scheisse, wenn es die wertvollste Marke der Welt geworden ist! http://www.macwelt.de/artikel/_News/376855/apple_ist_wertvollste_marke_der_welt/1


----------



## EspCap (9. Mai 2011)

War ja nicht anders zu erwarten  Verdient


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2011)

Oh noes, zwei Posts hintereinander! 

Ist aber nötig, da ich ein bisschen Hilfe brauche. Ich werde mir vermutlich in nächster Zeit ein iPad 2 zulegen. Problem: Wie schütze ich das Teil? Ich will nicht wieder den gleichen Fehler wie beim iPhone machen, das jetzt doch ein paar Kratzer vorne und hinten hat, und diesmal eine Folie verwenden. Nur welche?

Wichtig ist, dass sowohl die Vorder- als auch die Rückseite geschützt ist und dass die Vorderseite nicht irgendwie komisch entspiegelt wird - die soll schön glatt und glänzend bleiben.

Diese 3 hab ich gefunden:

Invisible Shield - Full Body Shield for Apple iPad 2
Final Protection for Apple iPad 2 
Invisible Shield - Maximum Coverage Shield for Apple iPad 2

Ein Smartcover ist sowieso geplant, vermutlich das graue aus Polyurethan. Leder wäre schön, aber 70 Euro sind einfach nur reiner Wucher. 

Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit Final Protection oder Invisible Shield? 

Ob weiß oder schwarz steht noch nicht fest. Keine Ahnung :S


----------



## Xerivor (10. Mai 2011)

kA ob es Folien von Vikuiti (3M) für das iPad 2 gibt, aufjedenfall sind die Folien super. 
Man kann sie problemlos blasenfrei "montieren" und außerdem sind die abwaschbar falls z.B. beim ersten Versuch noch ein paar Fusseln unter der Folie sind. Verkratzt ist die Folie noch nicht (habe das Handy eh meist inner Ledertasche drinne), aber habe auch schon von anderen gehört welche die Handys mit Schlüsseln in der Hosentasche haben das sie keinerlei Kratzer nach ~ einem Jahr haben.

von daher nur zu emphelen.

Edit: Folie vom selben Anfertiger habe ich die Folie auch, war passgenau zugeschnitten und Anleitung zur Montage sind noch einmal extra per Email zugeschickt worden (wobei man die eh nich braucht :/)

Edit2: Mit der Rückseite sieht es dann halt schlecht aus


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2011)

Sieht gut aus... behalte ich mal im Auge, danke. Für die Rückseite könnte ich dann ja die Final Protection-Folie nehmen, die ist ja sowieso nur für die Rückseite. Wird allerdings ein teurer Spaß dann...


----------



## Soramac (10. Mai 2011)

Einfach ordentlich mit dem Teil umgehen(:

und Schwarz btw!


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2011)

Ich geh auch mit dem iPhone ordentlich um und trotzdem hat es Kratzer  Und die Alu-Rückseite ist mit Sicherheit anfälliger als das Glas vom iPhone.

Mit der Farbe schau ich noch, vielleicht fahr ich auch nach Stuttgart zum Gravis oder nach München in den Apple Store, wenn die welche auf Vorrat haben. Online sind's ja immer noch 1-2 Wochen Wartezeit.


----------



## Soramac (10. Mai 2011)

Welches Modell wird's denn?

16GB Wifi ist meistens immer in jeder Farbe vorhanden.


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2011)

Das wird's auch. Musik ist alles auf dem Fon, Videos gibt's über AirVideo. Und für die Apps reichen 16 GB alle mal. Und für's Internet unterwegs hab ich ja ein iPhone das Hotspots aufmachen kann


----------



## Lari (12. Mai 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Thunderbolt soll vor allem eine Konkurrenzschnittschnelle zu USB (3.0) sein.






Ogil schrieb:


> Sag ich doch.



Wer da wohl gewinnt  Ich habe da so eine vage Vermutung


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider hatte kein Shop im halben Bundesland eins vorrätig, also eben doch per Bestellung


----------



## painschkes (12. Mai 2011)

_Glückwunsch - viel Spaß damit :-)_


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2011)

Merci  Mal sehen wann es kommt, Apple sagt 1-2 Wochen Versandzeit :/


----------



## Soramac (12. Mai 2011)

Das ist doch alles ohne Mehrwehrtsteuern oder?


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2011)

Jo, leider... keine Ahnung warum Apple das in der Bestellungsübersicht so komisch anzeigt, mit sind es ca. 550.


----------



## Soramac (12. Mai 2011)

Werde glaub mein iPad 32GB 3G verkaufen und mir ein iPad 2 mit Wifi und 16GB holen, aber bin mir dabei noch nicht soooo sicher.


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2011)

Wenn du einen Käufer findest, warum nicht. 3G im iPad finde ich ziemlich unnötig, wenn man auch noch ein iPhone hat. Zumal man hier ja sowieso keine zweite SIM für das Pad bekommt. Und ein zweiter Vertrag extra für das Pad... so weit kommt's noch.


----------



## Soramac (12. Mai 2011)

Naja.. was heisst unötig. Nicht immer ist man im WlanNetz, besonders Amerika ist sehr rießig.. was heisst in Florida, dass es in Florida viel Land gibt, als das ständig Häuser nebeneinander geklatscht sind mit einem offenen Wlan Netzwerk oder das man gerade nicht bedingt in der Stadt lebt.

Für das iPad wird kein Vertrag gemacht. Man macht das alles über das iPad, nimmt sich sein Anbieter.. o2 z.B. und gibt seine Daten an und bezahlt 15 Euro z.B. für 2GB oder so.. und wenn man es nicht mehr will, kündigt man es und fertig.

Man ist nicht an irgendeinen Vertrag mit 2 Jahre geklebt.


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nicht immer ist man im WlanNetz



Wenn man seinen eigenen Hotspot dabei hat schon


----------



## Soramac (12. Mai 2011)

Gut, das würde aber nun mehr kosten bei meinem Vertrag, obwohl muss mal schauen.. wenn ich 15 Dollar von demiPad abzieh die ich jeden Monat zahle, könnte ich ja Tethering nehmen.
Obwohl wie ist das.. habe dann 4GB Tethering, habe ich 4GB selbst für mich und wenn ich das dann aktiviere werde von den 4GB auch für das iPad die genutzt?


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2011)

Man bin ich froh, nicht bei ATT (oder der deutschen Bundespost Telekom) sein zu müssen...
Bei o2 zahlt man einfach 15 Euro, hat 1 GB UMTS und kann damit machen was man will <3


----------



## Soramac (12. Mai 2011)

Das sind die Pläne fürs Internet .. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2011)

Ernsthaft? O_o 

45 USD für popelige 4GB mit Tethering? Das ist ein Witz, oder? Verlangt Verizon auch solche Wucherpreise? 

Naja, wenigstens SMS scheinen billig zu sein bei euch


----------



## Soramac (12. Mai 2011)

Yep.. SMS ist ziemlich billig aber Internet.. wohhaa -.-


----------



## Goyle 2010 (13. Mai 2011)

Ein iPad hat zwar einen SIM Slot jedoch brauch man W-Lan zum Telefonieren (soweit ich gehört habe). Da greife ich doch noch lieber zum Festnetz.

Und wieso sollte man sich so ein Riesenteil ans Ohr kleben. Da denken andere doch schlecht über ihn

iPad lohnt sich in meinen Augen zum Musik hören/Videos gucken, chatten/skypen und E iBooks zu lesen.

Aber nicht zum Telefonieren


----------



## EspCap (13. Mai 2011)

Jein, das kommt auf den Tarif des Carriers an. Einige blocken VOIP, aus welchem Grund auch immer. Bei dem Thema muss ich immer an das Bild denken ;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sieht fast so blöd aus wie wenn man sein iPad in einer Achterforum durch die Gegend schwingt damit sich der Kompass kalibrieren kann.


----------



## EspCap (31. Mai 2011)

*Thread von Seite 3 wieder ausgrab, abstaub*

Montag, 6. Juni gibt es die Eröffnungskeynote zur WWDC! iOS 5, iCloud und mehr steht auf dem Programm - Steve ist auch wieder dabei. 

Start ist 19 Uhr GMT ergo 13 Uhr EST, wenn ich mich nicht irre. 

Ich hoffe mal, es gibt diesmal wieder einen Livestream


----------



## Soramac (31. Mai 2011)

iCloud bin ich gespannt


----------



## EspCap (6. Juni 2011)

Nur noch 2 Stunden! Engadget (und Benm) scheinen einen Livestream zu haben: http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/06/engadget-broadcasting-live-from-wwdc/

Was denkt ihr was kommt? Ich sage: iCloud, neues iPhone, AppStore auf dem AppleTV, Lion Release-Ankündigung: in ein paar Wochen, iOS 5 Beta. Neues iPhone ist dabei das unwahrscheinlichste. Man darf gespannt sein


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juni 2011)

Ich tippe eher kein iPhone aber iOS Developer Release, so dass ein iPhone 4S/5 im Sommer released werden kann. Großer Aufhänger wird iCloud, zweites großes Thema OS X Lion.


----------



## EspCap (6. Juni 2011)

Was ganz anders übrigens noch - wer die FTD bis heute für eine seriöse Zeitung gehalten hat: http://www.ftd.de/it-medien/computer-technik/:i-hype-wagt-den-apple-entzug/60061577.html

Hatte insgesamt ein Apple-Produkt, behauptet falsche Tatsachen, hat keinerlei Ahnung - aber herziehen kann man ja trotzdem. Yay! 

Ich weiß schon, warum ich die Zeit lieber lese.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juni 2011)

Es ist ein Kommentar, der ist rein subjektiv und kein objektiver Bericht sondern besteht aus Empfindungen und allerlei anderen subjektiven Einflüssen auf den Autor. Ich kann ihm nicht verübeln, dass er die Schnauze voll hat. Allein die rote Box vor dem Text, in der Fett "Kommentar" steht, sollte allein schon anzeigen, dass hier keinesfalls eine objektive Analyse folgt. Dass geplante Obsleszenz in den Planungen von Apple (und nebenbei bemerkt in denen hunderter anderer Großkonzerne) eine entscheidende Rolle spielt und die Grundlage der Konstruktion darstellt, ist keine Überraschung. Die Dinger gehen kurz nach der Garantiezeit kaputt, weil sie so konstruiert sind. Das ist nicht nur bei Apple so, das machen auch HP und andere Branchengrößen so. Bedank dich bei nem Kartell aus Glühlampenherstellern von Mitte der 20er Jahre für diese Entwicklung, die habens erfunden.

Dass der Ingenieur im Fall der iPods außerordentlich gute Arbeit geleistet hat - (economicly) well played Apple. 

Anyway: Wer iCloud sehen will, schaut sich am besten Googles letzte I/O an. Google Music Beta ist nix anderes.  Oh wait... da sind ja noch der nutzlose Genius und das noch nutzlosere Ping.


----------



## EspCap (6. Juni 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die Dinger gehen kurz nach der Garantiezeit kaputt, weil sie so konstruiert sind.



Wenn man halbwegs ordentlich damit umgeht, nicht. Ein Kumpel hat sein iPhone Classic seit es rauskam und es funktioniert wie am ersten Tag. Der iPod Nano 2G meiner Schwester hatte ebenfalls noch nie Probleme. Mein alter iPod Touch 2G hat auch einwandfrei funktioniert, bis ich ihn verkauft habe.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juni 2011)

Nein. Du verstehst "geplante Obsoleszenz" nicht. Google mal und lies nach. Dann weißt du, warum die Dinger kaputt gehen.  Nicht zu vergessen, die alten iPod Classic hatten Festplatten drin. Da ist die Gefahr eines Defektes von Natur aus höher als bei Flashchips.


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. Juni 2011)

"[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]12:48PM Just to be extremely, super clear: Apple will not allow *anyone* to livestream the actual keynote." -.-[/font]


----------



## EspCap (6. Juni 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nein. Du verstehst "geplante Obsoleszenz" nicht. Google mal und lies nach. Dann weißt du, warum die Dinger kaputt gehen.  Nicht zu vergessen, die alten iPod Classic hatten Festplatten drin. Da ist die Gefahr eines Defektes von Natur aus höher als bei Flashchips.



Ich weiß das schon, ich hab Wirtschaft LK  Aber man kann es eben vermeiden, wenn man mit den Dingern entsprechend umgeht.


----------



## Nebola (6. Juni 2011)

Wow, imo sinnloseste wwdc ever. Ich finde iOS 5 hört sich zumindest für mich, richtig scheiße an. Für mich ist im Grunde nix dabei, also lade ich den Mist auch net. Der Lion Part mal sowas von langweilig. Und bei iCloud habe ich dann weggeklickt.

Steve nervt langsam mit seinem "wow, isn't this awesome?" - Nope Steve, it's not!


----------



## EspCap (6. Juni 2011)

Ich finde, iOS 5 klingt super. OTA-Stuff, neue Notifications, iMessage, Hardware-Kameraauslöser (Problem, Camera+?)... viel tolles Zeug dabei. Lion mal sehen, was ich von iCloud halten soll weiß ich noch nicht so recht. Muss man sehen. Generell finde ich es aber eher fragwürdig (und schmerzhaft für meinen Datentarif und die ganzen Carrier), wenn mein Fon und Pad jeden noch so kleinem Mist sofort austauschen, egal ob ich es brauche oder nicht.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. Juni 2011)

Genau das mit Camera+ hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber vllt haben wir ja glück und einer der neuen APIs lässt sich verwenden dass, das ganze auch mit applefremden Apps geht. 
Ich hoffe ja immer noch das man irgendwann sinnlose Sachen für mich, wie Aktien, die Kameraapp usw ausblenden kann...aber ich glaub das wird noch sehr lange ein Traum bleiben... :>

Was mich mit meinem Dorfinternet aber am meisten freut ist, das die Updates nicht mehr ganz geladen werden müssen, sondern nur die Neuerungen, sowas wünsch ich mir jetzt nur noch für Apps wie zB Navigon.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juni 2011)

Wenn du mich fragst ne Menge schon längst dagewesenes. Documents for iCloud: Hi Google Docs. Notifications: Hi Android. OTA Updates per WiFI oder 3G: Hi Android. Hardware Auslöser? In einem Telefon, dass die meistbenutzte Kamera auf Flickr sein will ein verdammtes muss, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ebenfalls aus Android (Honeycomb) und von WebOS ist das Split Keyboard bekannt. Twitter Integration: Wers braucht, klar. Sony Ericsson hat letztens per Update eine ähnlich tiefe Integration von Facebook auf seine aktuellen Geräte nachgeschoben. Ist also auch kein Hexenwerk. Zu guter letzt: Tabbed Browsing. OH WOW.

Ansonsten frag ich mich, wie lange man ein E-Mail-Programm bejubeln kann.

OS X Lion hat ein paar wirklich brauchbare Features (Auto Save, Gestures, Versions, Resume), dazu ein sehr günstiger Preis und das einfache Update. Damit war Lion sicherlich das spannendste an der ganzen Keynote. Wohingegen iCloud als 25 $-Google Music-Beta-Äquivalent gemutmaßt wurde steht nun "iTunes in the Cloud" und iCloud selbst tut das, was ein Google Account und Google Docs schon seit langem tun - wenigstens ist iCloud für die betreffenden Apps kostenfrei. 

OS X ist nett, iOS bisher das Feiern von Althergebrachtem anderer OS' und iCloud eine Kombination von Google Services in Apples Rechenzentern. iTunes in the Cloud macht dann Sinn, wenn Google seine Preise höher ansetzt, so wie Amazon es tut. Andernfalls wird es wohl eine ähnliche "not our finest our", wie mobileMe auch. Warten wirs ab.


----------



## EspCap (6. Juni 2011)

Hat ja keiner gesagt, dass Apple mit jedem Release das Rad neu erfinden muss. Ich freu mich drauf, sobald das Dev-Center wieder on ist und ich das Ding runtergeladen habe berichte ich.

PS: 'Not our finest hour' macht mehr Sinn


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juni 2011)

Wops, da ist das h im Schreibfluss verschwunden. 

Ich sag auch nicht, dass sie alles neu erfinden müssen, aber ich hasse es, wenn man 10 "Keyfeatures" hinstellt, diese feiert als wären sie eine Revolution und mehr als die Hälfte davon schon seit ner IT-Ewigkeit existiert und man sich nur noch überlegen musste, wie die Grafiken fürs OS aussehen sollen. Ich bin ja selbst in der Marketingbranche aktiv, aber das ist selbst mir zu viel.


----------



## Soramac (6. Juni 2011)

Ich weiss ich bin spaet, aber leck mich am Arsch.

iOS 5 ist ja mal das geilste was es bis jetzt gibt!

Multitasking Gestures, damit laedt sich das iPad einfach noch schneller bedienen und Airplay Mirroring fuer das iPad 2. Das ist einfach genial, das ganze Bild ohne Kabel auf den Fernseher uebertragen.

Eben so Wifi-Sync darauf habe ich auch schon gewatet wie bloed und Notification Center so wie iMessage.. genial.

Werde mir noch das Betriebssystem jetzt anschauen und iCloud. Schaut bis jetzt richtig gut aus!

[font="'Lucida Grande"][/font]


----------



## EspCap (6. Juni 2011)

Dev-Center immer noch down. Was tun die da bitte?


----------



## Tikume (7. Juni 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ansonsten frag ich mich, wie lange man ein E-Mail-Programm bejubeln kann.



Vielleicht gibt es auch bei den Apple Produkten irgendwann man die Option beim SMTP einen Haken setzen zu können um seine IMAP/POP Nutzerdaten übernehmen zu können.
Ich geb da die Hoffnung nicht auf :>


----------



## Soramac (8. Juni 2011)

Seitdem ich mein iPad 32GB 3G verkauft habe, bin ich schon sehr interessiert an das neue iPad 2.

Jetzt stelle Ich mir die Frage, kann ich ab iOS 5 mit einem iPad 2, meinen PC so gut wie es moeglich ist ersetzen? Also das man mit einem iPad 2 einen PC komplett ersetzen kann, da kann ja jeder die Antwort. (Nein)

Aber wuerde es gerne mal testen und soweit gehen um zu wissen.. Aha! Da fehlt jetzt was.


Mein normaler Tag am PC ist eigentlich nichts anderes als, E-Mails zu checken, Twitter zu checken, Facebook, Buffed.de Forum, News und nebenbei Musik laufen lassen, Youtube oder webcamen mit Skype.

Das hoert sich jetzt alles fuer mich so an wie: Das kann doch das iPad 2 alles, oder nicht? Wir gehen jetzt einfach mal von den Funktionen aus, ob es ueberhaupt moeglich ist. Lassen die Bedienungen mal am Rande, weil ich habe gestern eine 60 Seiten Powerpoint Praesentation machen muessen und war fertig gewesen in ca 4-5 Stunden, wenn ich das jetzt auf einem iPad haette machen muessen, das waeren mit Sicherheit 10 Stunden gewesen. Allein schon, weil ich fuer jede Seite ein Bild gebraucht habe, konnte ich einfach mit Drag & Drop das locker rueberziehen, anpassen und fertig. Auf einem iPad waere das viel umstaendlicher.

Der Speicher waere auch kein Ding, da mit iCloud sehr vieles nun im Internet gespeichert ist, muesste ich eigentlich keine Probleme haben. 64GB sind schonmal viel. Die Powerpoint Datei ist online gespeichert bei iWork.com, somit kein Problem. Musik, Buecher, Kalender, Notizen usw. wird ueber iCloud gespeichert. Andere Files, gibts ja auch Dienste, wo man die online lagern kann und ueber das iPad abrufen, speichern, anschauen, bearbeiten kann.

Brauch man jetzt bestimmte Programme um ein Video zu bearbeiten, Musik zu schneiden oder Sonstiges. Gibts auch Apps, wie iMovie und Garageband. Nur fuer Fotobearbeitung noch nichts.

Theoretisch ist es moeglich, aber zum arbeiten eine Katastrophe. E-Mails abrufen, ist ja alles kein Problem, aber wie will man sich denn richtig an das iPad setzen und einen Brief verfassen mit einem Touchscreen? Da sagen viele lieber, fuer 300 Dollar mehr kriege ich ein MacBook / Air und habe eine vollwertige Tastatur.

Ebenso wenn man sich an den Schreibtisch setzt, ist man sich im Klaren. So! Jetzt wird gearbeitet. Mit einem iPad liege ich halb in der Couch drin, das iPad halbschief in der Hand und das geht einfach nicht. Auch die Display Groesse ist einfach zu klein, OBWOHL! Man kann kabellos das ganze Display auf einen Bildschirm streamen. 


Meine Meinung dazu ist: Nichts ganzes und nichts halbes.

Waere trotzdem interessant, es mal zu testen.


----------



## sympathisant (8. Juni 2011)

mal ne frage zur cloud:

ich kann sämtliche musik (woher sie auch immer stammt: youtube, selbstgerippe CDs, radioaufnahmen) in die cloud laden und krieg dafür von apple lizensierte musik oder kurz gesagt: 

*Durch die EiWolke vom 56k Youtube Rip zur CD-Qualität?*

für 25 dollar im jahr? nicht schlecht .. kann man das auch nutzen ohne hardware von apple kaufen zu müssen?


----------



## Goyle 2010 (9. Juni 2011)

Einen pc kann man nicht durch ein iPad ersetzen 
Da hilft Aug kein iOS 5 auch wens geil ist 

Mit einem iPad ist immer noch kein Flash wenn ich richtig informiert bin


----------



## EspCap (9. Juni 2011)

Ich würde mittlerweile sagen: Doch, für viele Leute schon. Man kann mit dem Ding fast alles machen, das man auch mit einem normalen PC kann. Teilweise mehr, teilweise weniger. 

Und ernsthaft - wer braucht Flash? Seit ich mein iPad habe bin ich noch über keine Seite gestolpert, für die ich Flash wirklich gebraucht hätte. Fast alle bieten ihre Videos auch in anderen Formaten an.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Juni 2011)

Arbeite mal mit nem iPad produktiv in ner Netzwerkumgebung. Viel Spaß.


----------



## EspCap (9. Juni 2011)

Definier das mal genauer. Produktiv arbeiten ist kein Problem, bis zu einem gewissen Punkt eben. Klar schreibt man mit dem Ding keine Doktorarbeit. Aber die ein oder andere Präsentation hab ich durchaus schon erfolgreich damit erstellt. Und es gibt auch zahlreiche Apps, die eine Netzwerkfreigabe von Dateien ermöglichen. 

Btw - hat das Handelsblatt wirklich so eine lausige App oder soll das ein Witz sein? O_o


----------



## Kyragan (10. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich beispielsweise auf Arbeit den Rechner anschalte, häng ich in nem Netzwerk an nem dicken Server, der alle relevanten Daten für mich bereithält, so dass ich lokal "nur noch" die Programme brauche, um entsprechende Dateien abzulegen. Dabei hat natürlich jeder seinen Zugriff und was letzten Endes dabei rauskommt, wird dann im Server abgelegt. 

Die Arbeit in bzw. mit einem CMS, in einer großen Netzwerkumgebung, kannst du mit dem Ding vergessen. Davon abgesehen wirst du zwar n paar Pages-Dokumente erstellen können, aber wenn die einzigen Macs im System die der Grafiker sind, dann kannst du das auch vergessen. Du kannst an dem Ding einfach nicht richtig produktiv arbeiten. Ne einzelne Präsentation, jo. Mal eben mit Pages was dahinschreiben, um Gedanken festzuhalten oder später an nem Mac weiter zu bearbeiten, jo. Alles eher Kurzaufgaben, aber wirklich was schaffen kannst du damit nicht. Das einzige Tablet, das ich vor Win8 als sinnvoll erachte ist das EeePad Transformer, weil es ne echte Tastatur mit Docking-Station mit sich bringt und ich über Google Docs in der Cloud arbeiten kann und da wirkliche .doc-Dokumente rumkommen, die ich überall lesen kann. Dazu muss ich aber sagen, dass ich das geschäftlich auch nicht tun würde, rein aus Datenschutzgründen. Imo braucht es Windows8 und eine anständige Hardwaretastatur, um mit nem Tablet produktiv werden zu können und zwar wirklich arbeitstagfüllend. Honeycomb brachte immerhin schonmal USB-Support und somit Hardwaretastaturen ins Spiel, aber noch fehlts an Programmen und gescheiten Netzwerkmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Ennia (10. Juni 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenn ich beispielsweise auf Arbeit den Rechner anschalte, häng ich in nem Netzwerk an nem dicken Server, der alle relevanten Daten für mich bereithält, so dass ich lokal "nur noch" die Programme brauche, um entsprechende Dateien abzulegen. Dabei hat natürlich jeder seinen Zugriff und was letzten Endes dabei rauskommt, wird dann im Server abgelegt.
> 
> Die Arbeit in bzw. mit einem CMS, in einer großen Netzwerkumgebung, kannst du mit dem Ding vergessen. Davon abgesehen wirst du zwar n paar Pages-Dokumente erstellen können, aber wenn die einzigen Macs im System die der Grafiker sind, dann kannst du das auch vergessen. Du kannst an dem Ding einfach nicht richtig produktiv arbeiten. Ne einzelne Präsentation, jo. Mal eben mit Pages was dahinschreiben, um Gedanken festzuhalten oder später an nem Mac weiter zu bearbeiten, jo. Alles eher Kurzaufgaben, aber wirklich was schaffen kannst du damit nicht. Das einzige Tablet, das ich vor Win8 als sinnvoll erachte ist das EeePad Transformer, weil es ne echte Tastatur mit Docking-Station mit sich bringt und ich über Google Docs in der Cloud arbeiten kann und da wirkliche .doc-Dokumente rumkommen, die ich überall lesen kann. Dazu muss ich aber sagen, dass ich das geschäftlich auch nicht tun würde, rein aus Datenschutzgründen. Imo braucht es Windows8 und eine anständige Hardwaretastatur, um mit nem Tablet produktiv werden zu können und zwar wirklich arbeitstagfüllend. Honeycomb brachte immerhin schonmal USB-Support und somit Hardwaretastaturen ins Spiel, aber noch fehlts an Programmen und gescheiten Netzwerkmöglichkeiten.



Hm, ich weiß nicht was du hast, aber iOS fügt sich wunderbar in ein Firmennetz ein. Das Ding hängt selbst im Lotus Notes und ich kann alles damit machen. Wenn du nicht konkret wirst, dann kann ich nur sagen: du bist im Unrecht.

Ich mag das iPad und ich bin eher ein Befürworter der Apple-Philosophie, aber ein iPad kann kein Notebook und auch keinen PC/MAC ersetzen. Das war auch nie die Absicht von Apple. Sicherlich kann ich mit der Apple Tastatur recht komfortabel damit Arbeiten, aber das nur in einem sehr beschränkten Rahmen. Wer jetzt wirklich nur im Internet surft und ab und an irgendwelche Dokumente erstellen muss, bitte, der kann seinen PC/MAC getrost auf ebay verscherbeln - da seh ich garkein Problem. Wo meiner Meinung nach der K.O. Punkt ist, ist die fehlende Erweiterbarkeit. Dieser Umstand stempelt das Ding einfach als Spielzeug ab und nicht als Arbeitsgerät.


----------



## Tikume (12. Juni 2011)

http://www.stern.de/digital/homeentertainment/hirnforschung-apple-ruft-religioese-gefuehle-hervor-1687279.html


----------



## xashija (15. Juni 2011)

Heya Apple-Profis *g Ihr kennt Euch bestimmt mit iTunes aus... Wenn man da Musik gekauft hat, kann man die später irgendwie nochmal neu laden? Also z.b. wenn man den PC neu aufgesetzt hat...? Wäre für jegliche hilfreiche Antwort dankbar :>


----------



## Nebola (15. Juni 2011)

Ich meine das wenn man sich mit seiner Apple ID anmeldet, kann man auf "Verfügbare Downloads suchen" klicken. Und dann wird es wohl alle finden ^^


----------



## EspCap (15. Juni 2011)

Nein, geht nicht. Die Musikindustrie hat damit Probleme, die Labels erlauben (fast immer) nur einen Download. Für das Backup ist man dann selbst verantwortlich. Dafür kommen ja u.A. iCloud und solche Sachen wie Google Music oder Amazon CloudDrive.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (13. Juli 2011)

Doch das geht. Man kann Musik immer wieder runter laden (auf 5 Rechnern). Aber die Geräte überprüfen das nicht. Hab letztens aufm Rechner ein Album gekauft und dann nochmal das selbe auf meinem iPhone. Dachte mir halt, dass das wie bei Apps ist und da sagt das iPhone ja auch "WOAH das hat du schon gekauft... ich lads mal runter!"... bei Musik kaufst du dann Doppelt.

Aber mal was anderes: Sind hier Cocoa Developer? Hab im Fansite Projekte Forum mal was gepostet.


----------



## Xerivor (15. Juli 2011)

Seine Frage war ob er die Musik wieder erneut auf seinen Rechner laden kann und NICHTS dafür bezahlen muss...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. August 2011)

Ne frage, wie so geht mein Iphone immer kurz ins Internet wenn ich auf Ipod drücke? wäre mir neu das man dafür ins Internet gehen muss. ? :O


----------



## Ennia (6. September 2011)

Kann mir jemand ein paar nützliche Apps für OSX Lion empfehlen? Eine "must-have" Liste wäre schön


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2011)

Kommt ein bisschen spät, aber - Caffeine braucht man. Verhindert, dass das Display abdunkelt oder irgendwelche Energiesparmaßenahmen ergriffen werden, wenn man es nicht will. Ansonsten - Transmit, wenn du mit FTP/S3-Servern arbeitest. 

Eigentlicher Grund dieses Posts: wollte euch an die Keynote morgen Abend erinnern  

Tim Cook, Phil Schiller und/oder Scott Forstall werden definitiv das neue iPhone (oder die neuen iPhones), iOS5 und eventuell mehr vorstellen. Um 19:00 Uhr unserer Zeit geht es los. 

Letztes mal war imo der Liveblog von Arstechnica der beste, wobei die Bilder bei Engadget besser waren. Engadget hat den Link schon bereitgestellt:

http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/04/apples-lets-talk-iphone-keynote-liveblog/

Eine Liverübertragung direkt von Apple gibt es *nicht*. 

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Kyragan (4. Oktober 2011)

Nicht grad ne Wucht, das 4S. War aus umsatztechnischen Gründen aber zu erwarten. Die noch in ihren Verträgen vom 3GS saßen, springen nun aufs 4S und die vom 4er springen dann nächstes Jahr aufs 5er. Für Neukunden und vorzeitig upgradewillige ist das neue iPhone natürlich nen Schlag ins Gesicht, aber dafür gibts ja dann nächsten Dienstag das Google Nexus Prime.

Fand die Keynote insgesamt mies. Nur wenig Neues und das was neu war, wurde 7 mal gezeigt. Der ganze iOS5 Kram war schonmal da, Siri ist ganz nett (aber trotzdem nutzlos) und die Hardware war bereits abzusehen. No news from Cupertino.


----------



## EspCap (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich hole es mir auf jeden Fall, sobald man es bestellen kann. Die Keynote war allerdings wirklich enorm mit tirivialem Gerede und Sachen die man schon von der WWDC kennt in die Länge gezogen, das stimmt. 

Auf jeden Fall bin ich gespannt auf Siri, die neuen Antennen und die neue Kamera 

(Einen iPod Nano hab ich gerade auch bestellt, 8 GB in Graphit. Wenn man die Musik nur auf dem iPhone hat, das viel zu schnell leer ist, ist das einfach nichts.)


----------



## Littlecool (4. Oktober 2011)

Alle haben damit gerechnet, dass das iPhone 5 eine 8MP cam , Dualcore und anderen schickschnack hat
Die Hersteller von den tollen iPhone 5 Cases mit Prototyp naja..... griff ins Klo würde ich mal sagen haha. 

Finds cool das jetz das 4er mehr power hat.... wenn dann IOS 5 kommt und das ganze neue Zeugs.... 
Find die form des 4ers richtig gut... das iPhone bis 3gs hat mir ja nie wirklich gefallen hatte schon bedenken wegen dem 5er.

Freu mich schon >_< neues Firmenhandy 


Bin jetzt nur mal gespannt, wann die neuen MacPro´s kommen SandyE unso...


----------



## Alterac123 (5. Oktober 2011)

Mein Link
Was bedeuten da die Preise?
Ich dachte das kostet ca. 600 hundert Euro?


----------



## Haxxler (5. Oktober 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Ich dachte das kostet ca. 600 hundert Euro?



Stimmt ja auch. Zumindest steht es so im offiziellen Apple Store.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (5. Oktober 2011)

--> Frontal21: Ausgebeutet für das iPhone 4S - Wie Apple in China produziert


----------



## Rethelion (5. Oktober 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Mein Link
> Was bedeuten da die Preise?
> Ich dachte das kostet ca. 600 hundert Euro?



Preis mit Vertrag?


----------



## Littlecool (5. Oktober 2011)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> --> Frontal21: Ausgebeutet für das iPhone 4S - Wie Apple in China produziert



Als ob das hier nur Apple betrifft....Reagieren ja... aber nicht nur auf einem rumhacken....sondern auf allen.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Oktober 2011)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Preis mit Vertrag?



Genau das. Das sind US on contract prices.


----------



## EspCap (5. Oktober 2011)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Preis mit Vertrag?



Macht irgendwie Sinn, sonst würde man das 3GS vollkommen umsonst bekommen  

Samsung bereitet sich gerade auf ein Gerichtsverfahren vor (wen wundert's), allerdings wohl nur in Spanien und Frankreich. 

http://9to5mac.com/2011/10/05/samsung-keeps-promise-moves-to-banish-iphone-4s-from-italy-france/


----------



## NexxLoL (6. Oktober 2011)

Vor einer guten halben Stunde wurde laut Breakingnews.com der Tod von Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs bekannt gegeben.

Rest in peace Steve!


----------



## Ocoda (6. Oktober 2011)

Danke Steve fuer die Visionen



www.apple.com


----------



## xynlovesit (6. Oktober 2011)

RIP Steve Jobs.

Leider trauig, aber es war nicht abzusehen. Dennoch wieder ein Beispiel das man mit Geld keine Gesundheit kaufen kann.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Oktober 2011)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> RIP Steve Jobs.
> 
> Leider trauig, aber es war nicht abzusehen. Dennoch wieder ein Beispiel das man mit Geld keine Gesundheit kaufen kann.




Du meinst, es war abzusehen. Er war sehr krank und sein Tod nur noch eine Frage der Zeit. Also, war es absehbar.
Tut mir leid für ihn, dass er schon so früh gehen musste.

Auch wenn ich Apple nicht mag, so war er einer der unbestritten größten Köpfe in diesem Geschäft.

Ruhe in Frieden!


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. Oktober 2011)

R.I.P. Steve - einer der größten Visionäre und Vordenker unserer Zeit.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Oktober 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Du meinst, es war abzusehen. Er war sehr krank und sein Tod nur noch eine Frage der Zeit. Also, war es absehbar.
> Tut mir leid für ihn, dass er schon so früh gehen musste.
> 
> Auch wenn ich Apple nicht mag, so war er einer der unbestritten größten Köpfe in diesem Geschäft.
> ...



Ich möchte mich dem anschließen, Rest In Peace.


----------



## Breakyou (12. Oktober 2011)

ich hab da mal schnell eine Frage..
kann man auch ohne einen Jailbreak die Tastenbelegung ändern? 
heute kommt ja das iOS5 und meine Ein/Ausschalt-Taste ist kaputt und das sollte zu problemen führen..


----------



## EspCap (12. Oktober 2011)

Nein. In der Beta gab es Assistive Touch, damit konnte man die Buttons mit der Software simulieren... keine Ahnung ob es das in die finale Version schafft.


----------



## Littlecool (26. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand Apple TV?

Will es anstelle von der Airport Express holen, da Filme usw.

Nun die Frage....

Wenn man den Optischen Ausgang benutzt, kann man dann des Apple TV auch benutzen OHNE das man dafür den TV anschalten muss? 

Also wie Airport Express rein über iTunes?


Greez


----------

